# News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen



## System (5. Juni 2009)

*News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,686536


----------



## Propagandhi (5. Juni 2009)

ich fordere ein Herstellungs und verkaufsverbot von Waffen


----------



## Karan (5. Juni 2009)

Wann kapieren die endlich, dass solche Spiele bereits verboten sind? -.-

Um Politiker zu werden, muss man anscheinend echt bescheuert sein :s


----------



## Myrtana222 (5. Juni 2009)

HEILIGE SCH****!!!


----------



## flight19 (5. Juni 2009)

ja klar vor der Bundestagswahl... damit es keinen einfluss auf die Wahlen hat... super
richtig wir danken unseren Politikern, die immer alles besser wissen^^...
so eine scheiße.
wie ich das ausland liebe...

besonders wenn ich die Aussage schon lese... das ist doch total ungenau... sollen wir jetzt über jedes Spiel diskutieren... jeder sieht gewalt doch anders... was für mich starke gewalt ist, kann für jemand anders auch fast gar nichts sein.  Wo liegt die Grenze!!!


----------



## AlienwareUser (5. Juni 2009)

Was soll man da noch sagen...an lächerlichkeit nicht mehr zu überbieten! Wenn das durch kommt würde das einmal mehr zeigen wie beschränkt manche politiker sind...


----------



## Graugon (5. Juni 2009)

Mit so einer schwammigen Formulierung wird das eh nix mit einem Verbot werden.


----------



## Singler (5. Juni 2009)

Ich wähle jetzt die Piratenpartei...


----------



## N7ghty (5. Juni 2009)

Ich fordere ein Herstellungs und Verkaufsverbot von Politikern


----------



## rapidnoise (5. Juni 2009)

Wäre es nicht sinnvoller Waffen zu verbieten und die sozialen Strukturen zu verbessern???

Ist schon traurig, dass man sich hier in diesem Land als Erwachsener wie in einem großen Kindergarten behandeln lassen muss.

Ich weiß jedenfalls, wen ich dieses Jahr wählen werde, und wen nicht


----------



## Myrtana222 (5. Juni 2009)

Was heißt das schon. Selbst in Spielen wie "Spongebob Schwammkopf, schlacht um Bikini Bottom" wird ein todesähnlicher Zustand simuliert. Wir würden unseren Wirschaftzweig in der Medienbranche so wie so stark schädigen, wenn der Punkt Computerspiele wegfällt.


----------



## N-Traxx (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Hm, ich fordere einen Mindest IQ von 150 für ein Politisches Amt ! *ganzdüsterundamokläuferischgrins*


----------



## Feuerfalke (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Ich sage nur:

*"Es ist eine Gefahr für unsere Freiheitsrechte, wenn man aus Angst vor möglicher Gewalt Zensur übt. Das bedroht unsere Meinungsfreiheit."*

Ein sehr passendes Zitat von Herrn *Günther Beckstein (CSU) vom 27.09.2006*



Und natürlich will man das VOR der Wahl durchsetzen, man will sich ja damit Wählerstimmen sichern....


----------



## snaapsnaap (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				rapidnoise am 05.06.2009 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre es nicht sinnvoller Waffen zu verbieten und die sozialen Strukturen zu verbessern???
> 
> Ist schon traurig, dass man sich hier in diesem Land als Erwachsener wie in einem großen Kindergarten behandeln lassen muss.
> 
> Ich weiß jedenfalls, wen ich dieses Jahr wählen werde, und wen nicht



Politiker gehen eben lieber auf das schwächste Glied! Soziale Strukturen zu verbessern würde länger dauern und deutlich mehr kosten! Aber einfach etwas zu verbieten ist eben schnell gemacht!


----------



## leuchtdi0de (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

bloß, weil die das wollen, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es schlussendlich auch beschlossen wird. die Innenministerkonferenz kann nichts rechtswirksam beschließen. Dass kann nur der Bundestag.


----------



## Holidae (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Haha, sehr witzig!
sollen die mal machen, ich find schon einen Weg 
die Spiele, die ich will,  zu bekommen.
Ich brauch in der Hinsicht keinen Vormund -.-


----------



## unimatrix (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Meine Güte Jungs, dass ist Bauernfängerei im Zuge der Bundestagswahl. Erinnert Euch an die Parteibücher dieser Knallchargen und wählt was anderes, oder wählt zukünftig was anderes (an die Kleinen hier). Alle Jahre wieder. Gibt nur die Möglichkeiten: Dagegen agieren, oder als Nihilist behandeln. 

Rapidnoise macht's richtig!


----------



## slammy (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Man merkt das die Politiker bzw. Innenminister der Länder einfach keine Ahnung haben. Würde mich wirklich mal interessieren wer von denen sich mal unvoreingenommen mit diesem Thema auseinandergesetzt hat.

Das putzige ist doch, dass jeden Tag in der realen Welt Menschen aufgrund von Gewaltkonflikten umkommen und dies wird einfach so hingenommen. 

Ich schliesse mich Propagandhi an und fordere außer dem Herstellungs- und Verkaufsverbot von Waffen ein Verbot von Politikern, die mehr mit Ihrer eigenen Reputation und Medienauftritten beschäftigt sind als mit der eigentlichen Aufgabe für die Sie ausgewählt worden sind, die gemeinschaftlich demokratische Vertretung der Interessen Ihres Volkes.


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

falls die das durchsetzen wander ich aus...sry aber wenn deutschland so tief sinkt dann is das nichtmehr mein heimatland. DA MUSS MAN ISCH JA SCHÄMEN!


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

hahaha armes deutschland. wenn solche leute die macht haben ist es kein wunder das es mit diesem land bergab geht. die haben ja von nichts ne ahnung.. wie kann man nur so dumm sein und lauter solchen mist behaupten.. jeder vernünftig/klar denkende mensch weiß das.

die cdu/csu is eh die größte lachnummer von allen, wer die noch wählt hat sowieso einen an der waffel.. 

viele leute die ich kenne, auch meine eltern würden die nicht mehr wählen.

und wir wohnen in bayern, und man hat ja gesehen was bei der letzten wahl rausgekommen ist, jahuu ich hab mich soooo sehr gefreut...   beckstein weg


----------



## Occulator (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Mit der schwammigen Definition kommen die bestimmt nicht weit


----------



## schnuersi (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Das wird sowieso nicht umgesetzt. Alles nur Effekthascherei für den Wahlkampf.

Zum einen ist ein derartiges Verbot nur für Computerspiele eine einseitige Benachteilung dieses Mediums, was sicherlich vor den endsprechenden Instanzen sofort in entweder für alle Medien der für keine geändert wird.
Ausserdem verstößt es gegen das Grundprinzip der Warenverkehrsfreiheit in der EU. Denn ein Produkt, daß in einem EU-Mitgliedsstaat legal ist, ist in allen legal.
Desweiteren ist die Verhältnismäßigkeit (massiver Eingriff in die Grundrechte ohne erwiesene Notwendigkeit und ohne effektive Umsetzbarkeit) nicht gegeben und somit würde dieses Gesetz vor keinem Gericht bestehen.


----------



## hawkytonk (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

<Sarkasmus an> Es ist doch immer wieder schön, wenn Leute Dinge beurteilen, von denen sie keine Ahnung haben. 

Wenn dann dabei auch noch ein Gesetz von solcher Zweckmäßigkeit, genauen Formulierung und vor fachlichen Kompetenz strotzend heraus kommt, freut sich doch der Wähler, welcher durch dieses Gesetzt seiner Vorlieben beraubt wird, einen Ast ab. ;-D 
Gut das die Politik sich mit so brisanten Themen beschäftigt. Vielen Dank! </Sarkasmus aus>


----------



## lenymo (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Wird ja auch endlich Zeit das die das durchsetzen, schließlich wurde ein Killerspielverbot schon 2005 im Koaltionsvertrag beschlossen. Und da die große Koalition sonst nix zustande gebracht hat versucht man halt wenigstens das noch schnell am Ende der Legislaturperiode durch zu setzen. Denn wozu haben wir sie denn gewählt wenn sie überhaupt nix auf die Reihe bekommen ?


----------



## wOJ (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Wenn das durchkommt dann werden tausende Spieler in die Kriminalität getrieben. Die glauben doch nicht wirklich das durch ein ausgesprochenes Verbot plötzlich alle panisch ihre Spiele von der Platte fegen. Ich zumindest lasse mich in diesem Fall ganz klar nicht von der Gesetzgebung bevormunden. Auch wenn ich dadurch vom Gesetz her eine Straftat begehe...


----------



## Fightin4Evil (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Singler am 05.06.2009 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wähle jetzt die Piratenpartei...



Irgendwie witzig. Die kannte bis vor ein paar Wochen noch keine   ... Der Wahl - O - Mat sagt mir aber auch, dass ich die wählen müsste, nach meinen Antworten...

Damit haben sie dann ja zumindest schon zwei Kreuzchen! =D


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				schnuersi am 05.06.2009 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem verstößt es gegen das Grundprinzip der Warenverkehrsfreiheit in der EU. Denn ein Produkt, daß in einem EU-Mitgliedsstaat legal ist, ist in allen legal.
> Desweiteren ist die Verhältnismäßigkeit (massiver Eingriff in die Grundrechte ohne erwiesene Notwendigkeit und ohne effektive Umsetzbarkeit) nicht gegeben und somit würde dieses Gesetz vor keinem Gericht bestehen.




So einfach ist es leider nicht: Die Versandapotheke Doc Morris hat ja bekanntermaßen erst vor wenigen Tagen gegen die Bundesrepublik verloren -- ein EU-Land kann und darf den Gesundheitsbereich selbst regulieren. Sieg für die Apotheker -- und ihre Preise...

Ich unterstelle, dass die Argumentation beim Thema Kinder- und Jugendschutz in die gleiche Richtung geht -- das ist von hohem verfassungsrechtlichen Rang.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

aus deutschland auswandern.
beste möglichkeit....


2 jahre später


population deutschlands:
5


----------



## Moosplauze (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Vielleicht sollten die in dieser Hinsicht mal lieber darüber nachdenken wie dicht ein Kamermann für die Tagesschau an die zerfetzten Leichen von Anschlagsopfern heran gehen muss. Oder ob man den Boxsport verbieten sollte.
Hauptsache es lenkt von der Finanzkrise, der Staatsverschuldung und dem Bildungsnotstand ab...


----------



## Vidaro (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

naja innenminister muss nun noch alles durch gebracht werden!
so eine beschließung der innenminister hat schon oft zu nichts gebracht


----------



## SubZero (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

"...gegen Menschen oder menschenähnliche Wesen..."

Okay... mal überlegen... das heisst für mich, dass man also quasi virtuell keine "echten" Menschen oder menschenähnliche Wesen (z.B. Menschenaffen^^) umbringen darf (nein, ich versteh unter dieser Formulierung keine Pixelhaufen), oder quälen oder was auch immer... naja, geht ja eh nicht, weil das Eine virtuell ist und das Andere real!

Naja gut, lassen wir die Wortklauberei mal beiseite... wenn wir das so betrachten, wie es von den Politikern gemeint ist, dann wird es wohl in Zukunft noch wesentlich mehr Zensur geben. Aber ich denke, so eine Entwicklung wird bestimmt auch zu einer Radikalisierung der jüngeren Gesellschaft führen. Ich jedenfalls werde mir diesen "Wahlkampfpopulismus" der Politiker nicht mehr gefallen lassen!

Leider scheint es, als werden meine Befürchtungen doch noch wahr und die kommen mit diesem Verbot vielleicht durch.

In zwei Monaten kommt der Stoiber und ein paar andere CSU-Politiker zu uns in ein Bierzelt, da werd ich dann schön ein paar Plakate machen, die dieses Thema ansprechen, harr harr... hmm, sollte ich mich dazu vielleicht noch als Pirat verkleiden?^^


----------



## cinteX (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Fightin4Evil am 05.06.2009 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Singler am 05.06.2009 14:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3...


----------



## Zockmock (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Taktisch klug  mal wieder so etwas zu beschließen wenn alle Welt woanders hinschaut.
Mir soll es egal sein, ich komme an mein Spiel ... so oder so - sie wollen es ja nicht anders. Ignorantes Politiker Pack (natürlich nicht alle  )


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Fresh-Dumbledore am 05.06.2009 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> aus deutschland auswandern.
> beste möglichkeit....
> 
> 
> ...


Dann gibt's wieder n Krieg und dann heißt es: Ach guck ma die 5 Deutschen ... die wollen nur spielen.


----------



## Microwave (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Das ist ein Witz oder?
Man das wird echt immer trauriger


----------



## Fightin4Evil (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Petra_Froehlich am 05.06.2009 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> schnuersi am 05.06.2009 15:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na ja.. Aber so einfach ist es dann doch auch wieder nicht, oder? Immerhin ist das Gesundheitswesen was anderes als ein Teil der Unterhaltungselektronik - Branche.

Auf der anderen Seite müsste nach der Aussage von schnuersi dann ja auch der Verkauf und Genuss von leichten Rauschmitteln unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen in jedem EU - Land geduldet sein (siehe Niederlande).

Ich glaube, wenn da jemand Verfassungsbeschwerde einlegt, dann könnte das wirklich knapp werden mit dem Verbot. Ich sage, die Chancen für, bzw. gegen ein Verbot stehen 50 - 50. Traurig, aber scheinbar wahr.

Obwohl: Ich werde bald zum ersten Mal Vater. Und ich stelle mir natürlich als Gamer auch die Frage, wie ich mein Kind vor allzu scharfer Gewaltdarstellung in Videospielen beschützen kann. Ich werde es dann mal mit Aufklärung und offenem Umgang mit dem Thema versuchen, wenn es dann überhaupt noch Thema ist..    Sorry, etwas vom Thema abgekommen...


----------



## Amanra (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Das ist wirklich der Supergau. So kann im Prinzip jeder Shooter, ja selbst jedes 3 D Rollenspiel oder Strategiespiel verboten werden. Und die Millionen Gamer in Deutschland,  die nur friedlich  ihrem Hobby nachgehen wollen, sind plötzlich Kriminelle - gewaltbereite Monster, denen man das Spielzeug wegnehmen muss. damit nichts passiert.
Das Ganze wird dadurch noch widerwärtiger, dass wir bereits einen strengen Jugendschutz und ein Verbot von gewaltverherrlichenden Spielen haben.


----------



## Chrisses (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Dazu fällt mir ein schönes Zitat ein von wem auch immer:
"Wenn Egoshooter verboten werden, und dann der nächste Amoklauf kommt: Was ist dann dran? Horrorvideos? Comics? Weil ja das Mittelalter, als die Menschen noch unverdorben von Gewaltmedien waren, eine so friedvolle Zeit war« –


----------



## ExeCuter (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Piratenpartei... die müssen Stimmen kriegen! Sowas wird dann verhindert...

Auch wenn ich nicht mit allen Zielen von denen 100% Übereinstimme, ist es doch die einzige Partei, die meinen Vorstellungungen und Bedenken auf den Punkt bringt und für mich ein positiveres Bild auf Deutsches Recht aufzeigt.


----------



## zerr (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

mein tipp an die innenminister kauft euch eine knarre und erschiest euch selber damit ich diese dumme vorshläge nicht mehr lesen muss


----------



## Lion2k7 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Dann besorgt man sich halt die Spiele im Ausland...
Deutschland wird immer mehr zum Überwachungsstaat.


----------



## lenymo (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Marten-Broadcloak am 05.06.2009 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Fresh-Dumbledore am 05.06.2009 15:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nur das die 5 Deutschen dann nicht mal mehr richtig töten können weil sie keine Killerspiele hatten aus denen sie es lernen konnten.


----------



## Fightin4Evil (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ExeCuter am 05.06.2009 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Piratenpartei... die müssen Stimmen kriegen! Sowas wird dann verhindert...
> 
> Auch wenn ich nicht mit allen Zielen von denen 100% Übereinstimme, ist es doch die einzige Partei, die meinen Vorstellungungen und Bedenken auf den Punkt bringt und für mich ein positiveres Bild auf Deutsches Recht aufzeigt.



Dann hilft nur eins: Weitersagen! unter www.piratenpartei.de siehst du allerdings, dass die noch einiges an Unterschriften brauchen, um zugelassen zu werden.

Ich habe gerade spontan beschlossen, mit zu machen. Nach diesen Plänen ist für mich endgültig die Zeit gekommen, nicht nur zu reden, sondern zu machen!


----------



## Huskyboy (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Petra_Froehlich am 05.06.2009 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> schnuersi am 05.06.2009 15:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das stimmt so garnicht, es geht lediglich darum das ein Apotheker nicht mehr als (ich glaube 3) apotheken besitzen darf, damit es nicht in einer stadt dann plötzlich 12 Apotheken gibt die einem gehören, quasi um die Apotheken in Konkurenz zu setzen ist das. Das die Apotheker dann ein Kartell gebildet haben, das war ne blöde nebenwirkung, sonst ist die idee gut

Doc Morris will das jetzt der Franchise umgehen, das geht problemlos



> In unserer Galerie zeigen wir Ihnen Screenshots von Spielen, die wahrscheinlich oder todsicher von dem Verbot betroffen wären



reisserischer gehts nicht noch etwas? Todsicher vom Verbot, Wahrscheinlich, eventuell, doch nicht... und dann sinnlos screenshots drunter packen..  

zudem ist da noch garnichts beschlossen, das muss jetzt erstmal durch einige büros, schreibtische, diskussionsrunden, da bleibt nicht viel von über..


----------



## smart (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Mein erster Gedanke war auch auswandern xD


----------



## Jego (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt mit so einer Reaktion schon gerechnet. Hätte mich auch gewundert wenn der Aktionismus beim Paintball halt gemacht hätte.
Ich habe für mich, aus der damaligen Situation die Konsequenzen gezogen und einen Brief an die Bundestagsabgeordneten geschrieben. 
Sowie meine Stimme zur Europawahl keiner der regierenden Partein gegeben.
Manchmal kommt man sich in diesem Staat schon nicht mehr für mündig vor!
Im nächsten schritt folgt wahrscheinlich noch die staatliche Geburtenkontrolle. 
Kranke Gesellschaft!


----------



## evilomen (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Eine Stimme für die Piratenpartei bringt ja wohl überhaupt nichts.  Nur weil die Partei in einem Punkt das Vertritt was ich denke werde ich keine Spasspartei wählen und ausserdem gibt es auch in den etablierten Parteien stimmen die gegen ein Verbot sind.


----------



## AurionKratos (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Petra_Froehlich am 05.06.2009 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich unterstelle, dass die Argumentation beim Thema Kinder- und Jugendschutz in die gleiche Richtung geht -- das ist von hohem verfassungsrechtlichen Rang.



Kinder und Jugendschutz wird immer vorgeschoben. Wenn es darum gehen würde, käme kein Verbot, sondern "nur" eine Abgabe in bestimmten Geschäfte, strengere Kontrollen, etc. in Frage.

Hier noch mein Post aus PCGHX:



> Das wird sowieso nicht durchgehen, da das Zensur sein würde. Maximial können schärfere Indizierungsmaßnahmen kommen. Und das ist mir im Prinzip egal. Dann importiere ich die Spiele halt, gebe ich mein Geld im Ausland aus... Schadet halt der dt. Wirtschaft, aber das ist dann nicht mein Problem...
> 
> Lächerlich ist es alle mal...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mirodrag (5. Juni 2009)

*Das ist DIE CHANCE*

Grüß Euch!

Das ist das erste Mal, dass ich hier schreibe. Jedoch ist das Thema so brisant, dass ich nicht widerstehen konnte. Ich selbst bin ja Österreicher und deswegen nicht direkt betroffen (indirekt natürlich schon).

Sie wollen das Gesetz noch vor der Wahl durchbringen? Perfekt. Wenn nun wieder ein Petition gestartet werden würde und dieser würden, sagen wir mal, 100.000 sich anschließen. Wie wäre wohl die Reaktion der Politiker auf diese? Keine Partei will sich 100k Wähler entgehen lassen. Ich glaube das ist das einzige was wirken würde. Wenn das auch noch unter der Schirmherrschaft der PC Games läuft und die "Unterschriftenliste" dann feierlich übergeben wird. Das könnte Medial auch ein Echo auslösen.

Ist nur mein Meinung

Grüß Mirodrag


----------



## freakyguitar (5. Juni 2009)

*Das ist DIE CHANCE*

Was soll man da noch großartig sagen ?
ich denke es ist schwer zu abzuwegen was da kommen wird und wie sich die sache entwickelt!
Meiner Meinung nach ist das zwar zu verstehen, aber killerspiele sind nicht das problem oder die ursache für amokläufe oder dergleichen.


----------



## aimheld (5. Juni 2009)

*Das ist DIE CHANCE*

Scheiss Politiker. Die geben Steuergelder für Müll aus und lachen sich eins wenn die ihre 500.000 € im Monat aufm Konto haben.


----------



## Jego (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				evilomen am 05.06.2009 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Stimme für die Piratenpartei bringt ja wohl überhaupt nichts.  Nur weil die Partei in einem Punkt das Vertritt was ich denke werde ich keine Spasspartei wählen und ausserdem gibt es auch in den etablierten Parteien stimmen die gegen ein Verbot sind.


Von Piratenpartei hab ich auch nicht gesprochen. Das muss jeder selber wissen wer ihm da am ehesten liegt! Wie kommst du überhaupt darauf? Die sind gegen Copyright und das ist hier gar kein Diskussionspunkt...


----------



## lenymo (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Lion2k7 am 05.06.2009 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann besorgt man sich halt die Spiele im Ausland...
> Deutschland wird immer mehr zum Überwachungsstaat.


Stimmt die Spiele kannst du dir dann sicher noch bestellen wenn sie hier verboten sind.
Was der Zoll dazu sagt, wenn du selbst über die Grenze fährst, ist eine andere Frage.

Was mich aber wirklich interessiert  was würde theoretisch z.B. mit dem Steam passieren wenn so ein Verbot bestünde. Wäre man dann als deutscher von all den "Killerspielen" ausgesperrt die man sich vor dem Verbot gekauft hat? 
Ich meine der Besitz soll ja nicht verboten werden sondern die Herstellung und Verbreitung, da man aber auf den Steam angewiesen ist und Valve somit der Verbreitende, könnte man denen ja ihren Service hier zu Lande untersagen.


----------



## DarkProjekt4Ever (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Sollen die doch alle deutschen Rüstungsfirmen dicht machen. Das würde zwar auch kein einziges Leben retten, weil es weltweit genug anderer Firmen gibt, aber das wäre doch mal ein Signal. Kostet aber etliche Milliarden an Einnahmen. Dann doch lieber was fast nix kostet. Politiker, ihr seid so dumme Schw...ne.


----------



## Destructor (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Bloß weil die Innenminister das vorlegen, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass das auch umgesetzt wird. Der Bundestag muss schließlich auch darüber abstimmen.


----------



## ZloUmOE (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ja, ist klar! D:<  D:< D:<

Scheiß Politiker... keine Ahnung von PC-Spielen, aber hauptsache verbieten!! Das regt mich SO auf!
Das Kürzen in Shootern, etc. - TROTZ AB-18-Siegel!!! - ist denen nicht genug.
Mich würds nicht wundern, wenns hier bald nur noch Kinder-Lernspiele zu kaufen gäbe, weil alles andere verboten ist und die ganze Spieleindustrie hier eingebrochen ist!!!

Ich besorg mir ja schon seit Jahren die engl. Originale, weil die 1. keine Übersetzungsfehler haben und dadurch keinen Knick bei der Atmosphäre und 2. ungekürzt sind. Aber das geht entschieden zu weit! Warum nicht gleich wieder den Kommunismus und die Medienzensur einführen!!!

Würd mich nicht wundern, wenn kein jugendlicher Wähler mehr die cdu/csu wählt! Meine Stimme haben die schon lange verloren!

Ich geh jetzt ne runde Quake live zocken! 

Die können mich alle mal!


----------



## ggallin1 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

lasst euch diese scheisse nicht gefallen!!!! das geht nicht nur uns zocker was an, sondern einen jeden hier in deutschland!!!! der staat fängt an sich in unsre privatangelegenheiten/hobbies einzumischen und das dürfen wir nicht zulassen!!!!
ich arbeite mir nicht die ganze woche den arsch ab und zahl schön brav steuer, dass mir der staat auch noch vorschreibt was ich am wochenende privat tun darf und was nicht..... JETZT REICHTS....
wenns hart auf hart kommt, formiert euch, protestmärsche in ganz deutschland, verteilt flyers, zeigt denen endlich mal wo der hammer hängt, war schon lange überfällig, die franzosen könnens doch auch!!!! ich kann das thema "killerspieleverbot" nicht mehr hören, in anbetracht dessen, dass über ein alkohol/tabakverbot nicht im geringsten diskutiert wird. wieviel tausende menschen sterben denn jährlich in deutschland and den folgen von tabak/alkohol oder sind hochsüchtig???? ich finde langsam keine worte mehr für diese unfähigkeit der politik in diesem land, wer hat uns denn die krise beschert und an den hochspekulativen aktien usw. mitverdient, wer sitzt denn seit jahren mit den bankvorständen an einen tisch und will von all den dubiosen geschäften und machenschaften die ganzen jahre nichts gewusst haben???? rauft euch zusammen und zeigt denen wo es lang geht.... was man mit aktionismus erreichen kann, hat uns frankreich vorgemacht, denen ist scheinbar noch gar nicht bewusst, was ein verbot/zensur auslösen kann, ich hoffe alle machen mit......


----------



## Holstentor (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Was regt Ihr Euch so auf? Ist doch ein geschichtlich lang erprobtes und bewährtes Prinzip: Die Sündenbocktaktik. Wenn man von wirklichen Ursachen gesellschaftlicher Missstände ablenken will, sucht man sich eben einen Schuldigen, der sich nicht wehren kann. Das ändert zwar an der Sache nichts, aber die große Mehrheit die Bevölkerung ist erstmal still und beruhigt.

Genau so gut könnte man auch Cornflakes für die Amokläufe verantwortlich machen, weil die Täter die am Tag vor der Tat gegessen haben. Aber "Cornflakes" klingt eben nicht so sexy und reißerisch wie "Killerspiele": 

Die Diskussion, die eigentlich nötig wäre, die müsste ganz anders laufen. Da müsste es um unser Bildungssystem gehen, um die Frage, ob unsere Schulen wirklich menschliche und lebenswerte Räume sind. Man müsste darüber diskutieren, ob wir flächendeckend Schulpsychologen einstellen müssten. Aber diese Debatte wird natürlich gescheut, denn sie könnte in der Konsequenz ja Geld kosten. 

Dann doch lieber die Scheindebatte um Killerspiele. Traurig - aber leider Realität.


----------



## Andy77 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Warum wird eigentlich nur auf die Amokläufe von Jugendlichen geredet? Was ist denn mit den amoklaufenden Erwachsenen, die erst ihre Familie (Frau und Kinder) umbringen und sich dann selbst hinrichten? Sind es diese Amokläufe nicht wert beachtet zu werden, weil zu wenige sterben? Oder findet man da einfach nur keine "Killerspiele"?
Die Politiker sollten sich vielleicht darauf konzentrieren vernünftige Politik zu machen, und nicht ständig nur Wahlkampf. Denn nichts anderes ist dieses rumgehampel.
Ich hoffe wirklich inständig, dass die großen Parteien im Superwahljahr total abgewrackt werden. Die haben nämlich nichts anderes verdient (und das liegt nicht nur an ihrer Anti-Computerspiele-Haltung)!


----------



## Rafnack (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

ohman ohman. sich über solche "kompetenten Volksvertreter" aufzuregen ist doch energieverschwendung. ich sag nur armes D ...


----------



## Alsan (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Wann hört PCGames endlich auf, das Wort "Killerspiel" zu benutzen, ohne es wenigstens in Anführungszeichen zu setzen? Das ist ein reiner Propagandaausdruck, der ein völlig falsches Bild auf die Spiele wirft (nämlich, dass "Killer" sie spielen). Gerade von einem Spielemagazin würde ich erwarten, dass solche Begriffe nicht genutzt werden.


----------



## Exar-K (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ich importiere sämtliche "ab 18 Medien" eh nur noch aus dem Ausland, von daher ist es mir egal was die da veranstalten. Herzlich lachen muss ich aber jedes mal wenn ich was von "Herstellungsverbot" lese. Als ob es die Entwickler dieser Welt jucken würde, was irgendwelche minderbemittelten Hinterwäldler vor sich hin brabbeln.

Allerdings wundert es mich seit Jahren, wieso die EU bei dem "Jugendschutz"-Theater hier in Deutschland nicht endlich mal eingreift. Allein schon die enorme Behinderung des Binnenmarkts und des gesetzlich geregelten freien Warenverkehrs innerhalb der EU sollte ein Grund sein, dass Brüssel den Pfeifen hier mal ordentlich einen vor den Latz knallt.


----------



## beldibi12 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Verbietet Politiker,boykottiert die Wahlen,gebt 
denen die Quittung!!!!Zensur!


----------



## NixBlick (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Irgendwann leben wir im Film Equilibrium  Alles verboten und Gefühle per Chemie unterdrückt


----------



## N-Traxx (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				beldibi12 am 05.06.2009 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Verbietet Politiker,boykottiert die Wahlen,gebt
> denen die Quittung!!!!Zensur!



Erst denken dann Posten, Wahlen boykotiere ist im schlimmsten Fall rechts wählen. Auf zur Wahl und das Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle machen !!!!!!!!!!111einseinself11


----------



## silencer1 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Exar-K am 05.06.2009 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich importiere sämtliche "ab 18 Medien" eh nur noch aus dem Ausland, von daher ist es mir egal was die da veranstalten. Herzlich lachen muss ich aber jedes mal wenn ich was von "Herstellungsverbot" lese. Als ob es die Entwickler dieser Welt jucken würde, was irgendwelche minderbemittelten Hinterwäldler vor sich hin brabbeln.
> 
> Allerdings wundert es mich seit Jahren, wieso die EU bei dem "Jugendschutz"-Theater hier in Deutschland nicht endlich mal eingreift. Allein schon die enorme Behinderung des Binnenmarkts und des gesetzlich geregelten freien Warenverkehrs innerhalb der EU sollte ein Grund sein, dass Brüssel den Pfeifen hier mal ordentlich einen vor den Latz knallt.



Das ist dann auch strafbar und der Zoll wird es beschlagnahmen.


----------



## Freitag92 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Was mich interessieren würde: Auf welcher rechtlicher Grundlage soll das durchegsetzt werden. Die im Artikel genannte Beschreibung der Spiele recht ja wohl nicht aus (Tötung als wesentlicher Bestandteil etc.).

Könnte mir der nächste Amokläufer den kleinen Gefallen tun, Erwachsen - also deutlich über 18 - zu sein, kein PC zu spielen und in einen Schützenverein oder ähnliches zu rennen? Ja?
Danke.


----------



## harndrang (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Also ich finde es vollkommen O.K. wenn man dafür sorgt das solche Spiele nur an Erwachsene verkauft werden. Sie generell zu verbieten ist sowas von Schwachsinn, dass es eigentlich nur Politikern einfallen kann.

Und da wundern die ...... sich auch noch das keiner zur Wahl geht ?

Da bestätigt sich mal wieder das Politiker keine Ahnung haben. 

So lange Bruce Willis und Arnold ihre Probleme mit Genickbruch lösen brauchen wir über sog. "Killerspiele" nicht zu reden.

Wer sorgt denn dafür das unsere Kinder in den 18:45 Nachrichten nicht mit Mord und Totschlag konfrontiert werden ? ---> keiner !

Gruß


----------



## coolbigandy (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Holstentor am 05.06.2009 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau so gut könnte man auch Cornflakes für die Amokläufe verantwortlich machen, weil die Täter die am Tag vor der Tat gegessen haben. Aber "Cornflakes" klingt eben nicht so sexy und reißerisch wie "Killerspiele":



Wieso denn? Killerflakes


----------



## Oberscht (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Da fehlen mir einfach die Worte...was soll man dazu bitteschön noch sagen? Dass das ganze eine zutiefst undemokratische Maßnahme ist, ist ohnehin klar.
Ich bin nur froh, dass ich im Moment sowieso in Österreich lebe, aber sollte so ein Beschluss tatsächlich im Bundestag durchkommen, hat Deutschland auf Dauer einen weiteren jungen Akademiker verloren...und da bin ich sicher nicht der einzige, der das so sieht.
Staatliche Zensur übelsten Ausmaßes, moderne Bücherverbrennung - damit will ich wirklich nichts zu tun haben. Nicht, dass man selbst mit so einem Gesetz nicht mehr an solche Spiele kommen würde. Aber ich möchte definitiv nicht in einem Land leben, in dem ein derartiges gesellschaftliches Klima herrscht, das eine moderne Kunstform, ein modernes Kulturprodukt, derartiger Hexenjagd aussetzt - völlig vorbei an den wahren Problemen.


----------



## schnuersi (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Petra_Froehlich am 05.06.2009 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich unterstelle, dass die Argumentation beim Thema Kinder- und Jugendschutz in die gleiche Richtung geht -- das ist von hohem verfassungsrechtlichen Rang.



Verfassungsmässiger Rang interessiert dabei praktisch gar nicht.
EU Recht schlägt nationales Recht. Auch die Verfassung. Abgesehen davon steht Informationsfreiheit und Zensurfreiheit im Verfassungsrang absolut jenseits von Jugendschutz.
Wenn die Kommision das kippt ist es weg.
Die arscheinlichkeit dafü ist groß, da hier ganz andere Intressen hinter stecken als be einer Versandapotheke.
Nur weil es in Deutschlan keine gut ausgeprägt Entertainmentsoftwareindustrie mit Lobby gibt gilt das nicht für alle EU Länder. Unsere Nachbarn haben also sehr wohl ein Interesse daran, daß es dieses Verbot nicht gibt.

Ausserdem sehe ich noch nicht das ein solches Gesetz überhaupt mit deutschem Recht vereinbar ist. Nur weil irgentwelche Politiker irgentwas erlassen heißt das noch nicht das sie das überhaupt dürfen.


----------



## harndrang (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Es wird Zeit das man sich mal gegen diese Art von Politik zur Wehr setzt. Das ist ja nicht mehr auszuhalten was unsere Politik für Müll produziert,


----------



## Postal-Dude (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

HI!

Ach das Innenministerium soll ma die Backen halten... der Bundestag beschließt und bis dahin kommt das garnich 

bye,TheDude.


----------



## SubZero (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				N-Traxx am 05.06.2009 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Erst denken dann Posten, Wahlen boykotiere ist im schlimmsten Fall rechts wählen. Auf zur Wahl und das Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle machen !!!!!!!!!!111einseinself11



Erst denken, dann nochmal genauer denken, dann posten^^

Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten, seine Unzufriedenheit mit der Politik auszudrücken... Nichtwählen ist auch eine davon, denn wenn man von keiner Partei überzeugt ist, was soll man dann machen? Einfach nur das kleinste Übel zu wählen, damit kann man sich zufrieden geben, muss man aber nicht! Ausserdem gibt es keine allgemeine "richtige Stelle", nur eine  nach eigener Meinung mehr oder weniger passende.

Eine niedrige Wahlbeteiligung ist meiner Meinung nach auch ein Ausdruck für generelle Politikverdrossenheit!


----------



## N-Traxx (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				SubZero am 05.06.2009 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine niedrige Wahlbeteiligung ist meiner Meinung nach auch ein Ausdruck für generelle Politikverdrossenheit!



Na dann wenigstens Protestwählen und was schönes auf seinen Wahlzettel hinterlassen. Aber garnichts machen ist Quatsch.



			
				Oberscht am 05.06.2009 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Da fehlen mir einfach die Worte...was soll man dazu bitteschön noch sagen? Dass das ganze eine zutiefst undemokratische Maßnahme ist, ist ohnehin klar.
> Ich bin nur froh, dass ich im Moment sowieso in Österreich lebe, aber sollte so ein Beschluss tatsächlich im Bundestag durchkommen, hat Deutschland auf Dauer einen weiteren jungen Akademiker verloren...und da bin ich sicher nicht der einzige, der das so sieht.
> Staatliche Zensur übelsten Ausmaßes, moderne Bücherverbrennung - damit will ich wirklich nichts zu tun haben. Nicht, dass man selbst mit so einem Gesetz nicht mehr an solche Spiele kommen würde. Aber ich möchte definitiv nicht in einem Land leben, in dem ein derartiges gesellschaftliches Klima herrscht, das eine moderne Kunstform, ein modernes Kulturprodukt, derartiger Hexenjagd aussetzt - völlig vorbei an den wahren Problemen.



Das Politik keine Probleme löst sollte inzwischen jedem klar sein. 



			
				silencer1 am 05.06.2009 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist dann auch strafbar und der Zoll wird es beschlagnahmen.


Da es ja nach Österreich so viele Zollkontrollen gibt.


----------



## seamusharper (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

toller Mist. Klar kann man sich die entsprechende Spiele im Ausland holen, aber ich habe eine (gute!) deutsche Vertonung lieber als ne Englische! Und ob für die Schweiz und Österreich extra "deutsche" Versionen produziert werden bezweifle ich jetzt mal (weiß leider nicht wie Absatzstark diese Märkte sind).

Und eine bitte an alle: Geht wählen!! Zeigt den großen Parteien endlich die rote Karte! Wählt eine der vielen kleinen Parteien - nur kein schwarz 

Und wenn jemand von euch Lust hat, hilft er der Piratenpartei überhaupt zur Bundestagswahl zugelassen zu werden. Einfach auf Ihre Website gehen und sich informieren. Dann hab ich wenigstens auch was zum ankreuzen bei der Bundestagswahl


----------



## satchmo (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				System am 05.06.2009 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Ich frage mich, wer in der heutigen zeit die Grundrecht noch schützt. Mir wird langsam unheimlich, was in Deutschland geschieht. Wir rücken immer tiefer in eine Verbotswillkür. 

Das Abrücken von Grundrechten scheint normal. Das Herhalten von Jugendschutz zur Durchsetzung von Verboten und Einschränkungen für mündige und erwachsene Bürger ist zum alltäglichen Vorgehen sämtlicher Gesetzesinitiativen geworden.

Wir kommen aus diesem Strudel nicht mehr heraus, wenn wir nicht endlich beginnen, uns massiv für Politik zu interessieren und unsere Rechte wahrnehmen. 

Ich möchte jedem, folgenden Artikel zu Herzen legen. Der beschreibt recht gut, was sich zur Zeit für ein Generationenkonflikt etabliert:

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,628017,00.html


----------



## andicry (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

schweinerei -.- ... bringt doch garnichts


----------



## Podbot (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

http://piratenpartei.de// da könnt ihr ein Zeichen setzen

MFG Poddy


----------



## silencer1 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Petra_Froehlich am 05.06.2009 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> schnuersi am 05.06.2009 15:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mich würde vielmehr interessieren, wie die Fachpresse und die Industrie darauf reagieren wird? Was wird aus der GamesCom und der Game-Convention?


----------



## satchmo (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				beldibi12 am 05.06.2009 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Verbietet Politiker,boykottiert die Wahlen,gebt
> denen die Quittung!!!!Zensur!



Die Wahl boykottieren ist mit das dümmste was man als Bürger eines demokratischen Landes tun kann. Warum das so ist? Denk mal darüber nach, ich bin mir sicher, Du wirst darauf kommen...

Wir brauchen MEHR, nicht weniger politisches Engagement, das fängt bei den Wahlen an.


----------



## SubZero (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				N-Traxx am 05.06.2009 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> SubZero am 05.06.2009 16:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, eigentlich ist es noch ein viel größerer Quatsch, einer Partei seine Stimme zu geben, obwohl man nicht von ihr überzeugt ist.
Es soll halt jeder so machen, wie er es für richtig hält.

Mich nerven jedenfalls die ganzen Leute, die immer sagen: Nichtwählen ist ein Schmarrn!


----------



## anjuna80 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ich hoffe ich muss nicht um mein Diablo 3 bangen. Ist ja schließlich auch ein Killerspiel


----------



## matze1904 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				N-Traxx am 05.06.2009 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> SubZero am 05.06.2009 16:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist überhaupt kein Quatsch, jeder soll selber wissen was er macht, jeder glaubt das er in dem moment das richtige macht, ich glaube z.b auch das enn jemand die NPD wählt schwachsinn ist, aber er hält es für richtig also lass ihn doch, also ob ich wählen gehe naja ich weiss nicht.


----------



## Fightin4Evil (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				coolbigandy am 05.06.2009 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Holstentor am 05.06.2009 15:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ......    Ich... kann.... nicht mehr


----------



## Approx (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

wird eh nie durchkommen. daher mach ich mir 
keine sorgen  

schließlich haben das nicht nur die innenminister 
zu entscheiden. erst ist der Bundestag dran und 
dann evtl noch der BGH oder welches gericht auch 
immer. spätestens vor einem gericht wird das 
gesetz wieder ausser kraft gesetzt.


----------



## satchmo (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Petra_Froehlich am 05.06.2009 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich unterstelle, dass die Argumentation beim Thema Kinder- und Jugendschutz in die gleiche Richtung geht -- das ist von hohem verfassungsrechtlichen Rang.
> 
> Petra
> PC Games



Das mag sein. Aber ein Verfassungsgericht, auch der Europäische Gerichtshof, müssen den Grundsatz der Verhältnismäßigkeit berücksichtigen. Genau das tun diese Organe auch.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass ein Verbot, so wie es sich ein Herr Schühmann vorstellt verfassungswidrig ist.

Es stimmt, dass der Kinderschutz weit vorne liegt. Aber dennoch wird das Bundesverfassungsgericht ein so scharfes Verbot, ohne empirisch gesicherte Beweise für die Notwendigkeit eines solchen Einschnitts in die Bürgerrechte  nicht zulassen können.

Aber allein die Verhältnismäßigkeit dürfte hier sehr zweifelhaft sein. Man bedenke, dass auf einen Schlag Millionen Menschen (zumindest) theoretisch kriminalisiert werden. Aber auf jeden Fall werden so viele Bundesbürger gebrandmarkt.

Bei Doc Morris ist die Argumentation schon tiefgreifender. Hier geht es um die Beratungskompetenz von Arzneimitteln!


----------



## SubZero (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Fightin4Evil am 05.06.2009 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> coolbigandy am 05.06.2009 16:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kenn da ein paar, die hatten auch schon so ne Idee: Die Killercornflex
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9InNu4LAAsI


----------



## paddymaster (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Es ist einfach nurnoch traurig, was hier abgeht. Ich rufe hiermit sämtliche Fachzeitschriften (nicht nur die PCGames) auf, eine Basis zu bilden, auf welcher wir als gesellschaftliche Interessengemeinschaft etwas unternehmen können. Aufklärung muss unternommen werden, damit nicht Leute, für die der Inhalt von WoW darin besteht, sich als Amerikaner in den Krieg gegen Deutsche zu begeben (einige werden wissen, worauf ich anspiele) hier Gesetze beschließen, die sowas von absoluter Nonsense sind, dass es nur so kracht.

P.S.:  Ich wäre sehr dafür, dass alle darauf achten, dass sie in der verständlichen Emotionalität keine Schimpfwörter etc verwenden. Das nimmt uns als Spieler in meinen Augen teilweise die Möglichkeit als vollwertige Bürger ernstgenommen zu werden.


----------



## Podbot (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Hier könnt ihr ein *zeichen setzen* das wir das mit uns nicht machen lassen 
http://piratenpartei.de/

MFG Poddy


----------



## frix (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Diese schwachsinnigen Rattenfänger...
Sollte es wirklich dazu kommen, wird folgendes passieren:

1. Es wird auch weiterhin Amokläufe geben!
2. Die Jugendlichen und mündigen Bürger werden förmlich dazu gezwungen, sich ihre Unterhaltungsmedien vorbei an staatlicher Kontrolle auf illegalem Wege zu besorgen.
3. Die Verkaufszahlen diverser Publisher werden logischerweise rapide abnehmen, folglich auch deren Interesse am deutschen Markt generell. Die wenigsten werden sich die Mühe machen, entschärfte Versionen zu programmieren, die dann eh kaum einer kauft.

Etc. pp.


----------



## Gore-Alkal (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Das kriegen die nie durch oder es gibt Aufstände
und zwar nicht nur von der Seite der Spieler
sondern auch von der Seite der Industrie her.


----------



## satchmo (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Podbot am 05.06.2009 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier könnt ihr ein *zeichen setzen* das wir das mit uns nicht machen lassen
> http://piratenpartei.de/
> 
> MFG Poddy



Die Piratenpartei. Habe ich auch schon mit Unterschriften unterstützt. Die haben nur ein Problem: Einen absolut dämlichen Namen. Ich weiß warum sie diesen haben. Aber ich habe mich für ihre Inhalte interessiert.

Die Assoziation, die beim nicht Technik-Affinen Bürger in den Kopf schießen, dürften nur sehr selten zu einem Blick in die Programmatik führen.

Da Parteien auf die Öffentlichkeit angewiesen sind, muss eigentlich ein anderer Name her.

Leider habe ich auch immer das innere Dilemma, dass ich mich nicht dazu überwinden kann, diese Partei zu wählen. Das fühlt sich so an, als hätte man überhaut nicht gewählt. In Bezug auf das Ergebnis der anderen Parteien ist das auch wahr. Die Stimme ist virtuell bei jeder Partei auf dem Konto... das gefällt mir nicht, ist aber das Problem unseres Wahlsystems. Nur bin ich auch nicht unbedingt dafür, ein italienisches Modell zu haben, mit ständig instabilen Koalitionen... Was kann man da nur machen?


----------



## fobbolino (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



> Es stimmt, dass der Kinderschutz weit vorne liegt. Aber dennoch wird das Bundesverfassungsgericht ein so scharfes Verbot, ohne empirisch gesicherte Beweise für die Notwendigkeit eines solchen Einschnitts in die Bürgerrechte nicht zulassen können.
> 
> Aber allein die Verhältnismäßigkeit dürfte hier sehr zweifelhaft sein. Man bedenke, dass auf einen Schlag Millionen Menschen (zumindest) theoretisch kriminalisiert werden. Aber auf jeden Fall werden so viele Bundesbürger gebrandmarkt



Das sehe ich genauso. Ich denke auch nicht, dass dieser Vorschlag sehr weit kommen wird. Dennoch zeigt sich, wie sehr die moderne Politik zu Ueberreaktionen, Aktionismus und zu unbedachtem Handeln neigt. Schon die Formulierung des Vorschlags ist so ungenau, dass eine rechtliche und wahrscheinlich auch schon eine politische Durchsetzung praktisch ausgeschlossen scheint.
Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass wir derzeit weitaus groessere Probleme haben, in die die werten Herren ihre Energie stecken koennten.

Edit: Noch eine kleine ironische Anmerkung: Ein wesentlicher Bestandteil des Spielablaufs von DSA Drakensang besteht darin, Menschen (und Monster) mit Schwertern zu toeten. Wuerde in diesem Fall nicht auch der Gewinner des deutschen Coputerspielepreises und des besten Jugendspeiles von dem Verbot betroffen sein?


----------



## crankmanker (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

oh man traurig ich höre seitens der Politik in letzter Zeit sehr viel was einfach nur schwachsinnig ist. Bald ist dies schon nicht mehr wirklich eine Demokratie wie ich finde. Ich habe nach dem Amoklauf von Winnenden etwas gehört und zwar einen amoklauf seitens einer Schülerin die ja angeblich mit Sprengstoff hantiert hatte und eine Schülerin mit einem Messer attackiert hatte nur da haben sie alle den Mund im bezug auf Killerspile gehalten. Oder andere Fälle wo ein 40 jähriger in einem Restaurant amok gelaufen ist. Jo HALLO POLITIK von heute uhh da war ein 16 jähriger männlich der muss was am pc gespielt haben oh man


----------



## Querkopp (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Sollte das wirklich kommen und ich als unbescholtener Bürger von 33 Jahren muss mir von einer Horde Unwissender und Geldverschwender vorschreiben lassen, was ich konsumieren darf und was nicht, werde ich auswandern.

Ich zitiere mal das Grundgesetz:



> *Artikel 2*
> 
> (1) Jeder hat das Recht auf die freie Entfaltung seiner Persönlichkeit, soweit er nicht die Rechte anderer verletzt und nicht gegen die verfassungsmäßige Ordnung oder das Sittengesetz verstößt.
> 
> ...



Ich kann auch nur an alle *Betroffenen*, Spielebranche, Publisher, Entwickler und vor allem die GameMags und User appelieren, wenn es soweit kommt zusammen zu stehen und bis zum EuGH zu gehen, damit wir kein 2. China hier bekommen.

Unfassbar.


----------



## NaBoCi84 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Einfach nur krank, diese Scheiße, ich hasse diesen Staat. Bezieht es jetzt nicht nur auf Spiele, es geht mir im allgemeinen um die Freiheit der Menschen und die Selbstbestimmung. Doch der Staat mischt sich immer mehr in unser Leben ein und nimmt uns immer mehr von dem bisschen Freiheit, dass wir noch besitzen.

Einfach nur scheiß Politiker, scheiß Staat. 

Greetz


----------



## satchmo (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

@fobbolino

Lies mal bitte diesen Artikel, der beschreibt sehr genau, warum Politiker die Themen Internet und neuen Medien immer weiter verschärfen:

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,628017,00.html

Hier die Einleitung


			
				SPON schrieb:
			
		

> STREIT UM INTERNET-FILTER
> *Die Generation C64 schlägt zurück*
> 
> Die Debatte um Ursula von der Leyens Gesetzentwurf gegen Kinderpornografie im Netz macht eine gesellschaftliche Kluft sichtbar: Die Generation Online will nicht länger akzeptieren, dass über sie hinwegregiert wird. Ein Generationenkonflikt wird sichtbar, der das Land noch Jahre lang spalten könnte.


----------



## satchmo (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				NaBoCi84 am 05.06.2009 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach nur scheiß Politiker, scheiß Staat.



Das Du so denkst, kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen, aber sich in Foren so zu äußern ist fragwürdig.

Du gibst jeder politischen Polemik das Futter das sie brauchen, um die Verrohung von Jugendlichen Computerspielern zu propagieren. Recht schnell finden sich solche Zitate in einem zurechtgebogenen Kontext wieder.



Spoiler



Aber mir ist das, sehr dummer Weise, auch schon einmal passiert


----------



## Bonifatius-IX (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Liebes PCG-Team,
Ihr habt in eurer Bildergalerie "Die Sims" vergessen, schließlich sterben da auch Menschen!
Ist das nicht schrecklich, das gehört doch alles Verboten!


----------



## FlorianStangl (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonifatius-IX am 05.06.2009 16:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Liebes PCG-Team,
> Ihr habt in eurer Bildergalerie "Die Sims" vergessen, schließlich sterben da auch Menschen!
> Ist das nicht schrecklich, das gehört doch alles Verboten!



Wäre schade, wenn du damit Recht hättest... leider würde es mich nicht überraschen. Oder ob Die Sims dann künftig erst ab 18 freigegeben werden? 

Was mich persönlich am meisten nervt: Dieses unüberlegte, aktionistische Vorgehen. Die Schweizer Regierung macht das besser - die wollen erst mal Fakten, und dann entscheiden.


----------



## nyls (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Dieser absolut blinde Aktionismus deutscher Politiker ist nur noch zum Kotzen. Egal Ob es jetzt um die angeblichen "Killerspiele" geht oder die überdimensionalen USK/FSK-Siegel auf Spielen/DVDs oder auch  Zensursula von der Leyen mit ihren technisch absolut wirkungslosen Internet-Sperren. Hauptsache man kann an den Stammtischen und bei Bildzeitungslesern mit gutklingenden Verboten/Gesetzen glänzen, die einem aber bei der Lösung der eigentlichen Probleme nicht einen Schritt weiterbringen. Bei soviel geballter Inkompetenz braucht man sich über die Politikverdrossenheit in unserem Land nicht mehr wundern.

Weil sich auch SPD-Innenminister für ein Verbot ausgesprochen haben, werde ich diese Partei bei der Europawahl mit Sicherheit nicht wählen (die CSU kommt für mich eh niemals in Frage). Da mache ich am Sonntag lieber mein Kreuz bei der Piratenpartei. Hätte nie gedacht, daß ich als politisch interessierter Mensch doch mal zum Protestwähler werde. Aber bei der IT-Kompetenz unserer Volksparteien ist ein Denkzettel wohl mal dringend notwendig.

Mit meinem Geldbeutel unterstütze ich den deutschen (Zensur-)Wahn sowieso nicht mehr. Da ich inzwischen ALLE Videospiele und DVDs nur noch aus England oder USA importiere (monatlich zwischen 100 - 300 €) und das obwohl ca. 90% der Titel, die ich kaufe, in Deutschland ab 0-16 freigegeben sind.


----------



## Himbeerjochen (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Upps,zu schnell geklickt.

Um Euch mal in die Gedankenwelt eines Inneministers zu versetzen empfehle ich folgenden Blog:
http://blog.handelsblatt.de/indiskretion/eintrag.php?id=2141


----------



## humar1 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Und wann kommt das Verkaufs- und Herstellungsverbot von echten Schußwaffen? Gar nicht! Und wenn, liebe weltfremde CDU-Politiker, wieder jemand durchdreht und wieder mehrere Leute erschießt, was wollt Ihr dann verbieten? Brettspiele?


----------



## Shanks87 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Das Problem, an sich wird sein das der großteil aus verdrossenheit, nicht wählen geht,
um mal wirklich protest zu zeigen. 
wobei wer nicht wählen geht, spielt der csu / cdu noch in die hand, weil die haben ja ihre stammwähler die seit jahren immer das selbe wählen und für jede vergeutete stimme, haben die anderen einen geringen mehrwert.

Auserdem was ich super finde, wenn man bei der csu in forum schaut, 
die lassen doch echt nur beiträge durch die sie dort haben wollen 
oder vorher szenziert wurden sind.


----------



## Bullit2301 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

irgendwie hab ich gerade richtig lust bekommen etliche politiker mal ordentlich aufs **** zu hauen... komisch, obwohl ich nur fußball manager zuvor gespielt hatte. ich glaube man wird bei dem spiel auch ziemlich aggressiv, obwohl dort keine menschen sterben. sollte man auch verbieten...

nee jetzt mal im ernst. was pasier wenn das wirklich durch kommt? wie kann man sich dagegen wehren? wahrscheinlich würde nur eine weltweite kampagne dgegen helfen.. alle spieler, alle entwickler, alle publisher müssen an einem strang ziehen... omg.. wird zeit dass endlich mal junge politiker was zu sagen haben...


----------



## fobbolino (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				satchmo am 05.06.2009 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> @fobbolino
> 
> Lies mal bitte diesen Artikel, der beschreibt sehr genau, warum Politiker die Themen Internet und neuen Medien immer weiter verschärfen:
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,628017,00.html



Sehr guter Artikel, vor allem Seite 2.
Bei der angesprochenen Petition gegen Netzfilterung habe ich uebrigens auch unterschrieben.


----------



## Pwned666 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

hmpf
Hoffentlich komm das NICHT durch! Sonst wander ich aus!


----------



## Trancemaster (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Tja,

nu geh ich doch am Sonntag wählen (hatte es echt nicht vor) - irgendwas, irgendwen - nur nicht CDU/CSU/SPD...


----------



## Shanks87 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Trancemaster am 05.06.2009 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja,
> 
> nu geh ich doch am Sonntag wählen (hatte es echt nicht vor) - irgendwas, irgendwen - nur nicht CDU/CSU/SPD...



Das ist das Beste, was man aus Protest tun kann.


----------



## rufian (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ich find den Versuch dieses Verbot durchsetzten absolut schwachsinnig   
Nur weil die große Koalition sonst nichts gebacken kriegt und man irgendwas gebacken kriegen will müssen jetzt die "Killerspiele" dran glauben.

Nur mal zur Errinnerung:
Am 11. Juni 1964 überfiel ein Weltkriegsveteran eine Kölner Volksschule. Mit einem Flammenwerfer und einer Lanze tötete der Attentäter acht Kinder und zwei Lehrerinnen.
Was war den daran schuld???(Mensch ärger dich nicht??????)

Zum Thema Jugendschutz:
Hat mal wer die Jugend gefragt ob sie geschützt werden will?  

Na ja nicht zur Wahl zur gehen wäre ein falscher Schritt(siehe Niederlande bei der Europawahl) 
35% Wahlbeteiligung -> Folge: Rechtsrutsch -.- (sollte man in deutschland vermeinden, war bei ersten mal auch nicht gut)


----------



## Amanra (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				paddymaster am 05.06.2009 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist einfach nurnoch traurig, was hier abgeht. Ich rufe hiermit sämtliche Fachzeitschriften (nicht nur die PCGames) auf, eine Basis zu bilden, auf welcher wir als gesellschaftliche Interessengemeinschaft etwas unternehmen können. Aufklärung muss unternommen werden, damit nicht Leute, für die der Inhalt von WoW darin besteht, sich als Amerikaner in den Krieg gegen Deutsche zu begeben (einige werden wissen, worauf ich anspiele) hier Gesetze beschließen, die sowas von absoluter Nonsense sind, dass es nur so kracht.
> 
> P.S.:  Ich wäre sehr dafür, dass alle darauf achten, dass sie in der verständlichen Emotionalität keine Schimpfwörter etc verwenden. Das nimmt uns als Spieler in meinen Augen teilweise die Möglichkeit als vollwertige Bürger ernstgenommen zu werden.



Ich kann hier nur zustimmen.  Die Redaktion der PCGames sollte sehr ernsthaft erwägen - möglicherweise im Verbund mit anderen Medien - eine Aktionsplattform in Leben zu rufen, mit der die Interessen ihrer Leser und anderer Gamer gegen diese massive Form der Zensur rechtzeitig vertreten werden können. Das Beinahe-Verbot des harmlosen Paintball zeigt wohin die Reise geht. Das Kriterium der simulierten Tötungshandlung könnte auf einen sehr großen Teil des Spiele-Angebots angewendet werden und damit den  Spielemarkt hierzulande wirklich nachhaltig kaputtmachen.
Die Gamer sind eine große Community und müssen sich rechtzeitig wehren. Es hat keinen Sinn sich damit zu beruhigen, man beziehe einfach alles weiter aus dem Ausland (das würde dann "kriminell" und gefährlich) oder die ganzen Hoffnungen auf BGH oder die EU zu setzen. 
Ebenfalls würde ich der PC Games empfehlen, sich gegen den aufgezwungenen Begriff des"Killerspiels" zu wehren bzw. immer deutlich zu machen, dass echte "Killerspiele" bereits verboten sind.


----------



## torti-man (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Das da noch was kommt war ja voraus zu sehen. Erst mal schaun inwieweit die sich einigen können. Event. betrifft es eh nur die Spiele, die eh schon auf dem Index sind.
Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen das counterstrike und Farcry dann auf dem Index landen.

Was ich nicht verstehen kann ist, dass Sendungen wie die Serie Primeval am Sonntag Nachmittag auf Pro7 läuft wo wirklich jedes Kind Fernsehen schauen kann. In der Serie geht es richtig zur Sache und da kümmert sich kein Mensch drum.

Gruß


----------



## Antalos (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Eigenartig, warum hab ich s nicht kkommen sehen....

Aber auf mündigen bürgern ist in der vergangenheit sowieso immer "herumgehackt" worden (zb 196

Sollte dieses gesetz so angenommen werden, werden sehr warscheinlich alle spiele wie auch Civilization, Total War, Sims, Anno, Die  Siedler, Gothic, Risen... verschwinden 

toll


----------



## Ghostrider-1 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Was für ein mist was Politiker von sich  geben es wird endlich mal Zeit das die Regierung geweckselt wird.Die meisten sind zu alt und haben keine Ahnung von den heutigen Zeit man sieht es auch was aus den jugendlichen geworden ist,erst wenn es zu spät ist kommen die Politiker in den hufen mit irgend eine Idee z.b.:wie mit den Gotcha - Paintball was für eine Idee.Haupsache mit Reden in der Politik und macht auf sehen,alles vor den Wahlen.Die solten endlich mal aufhören zu Reden und handeln.Aber dan auch gut überlegt ,wenn die meinen sie müsten die killer Spiele verbieten und es würde sich dann was ändern.Dann haben Sie auf falsche Pferd gesetzt.Sie solten da an fangen wo es an sinnfolsten ist und das fängt schon in der Grundschule an wie z.b. Aufklärung über Amoklauf und die Kinder mit Fotos und den leid der Eltern konfrontieren und das natürlich auch in den anderen Schulen.Ich habe auch 4 Kinder , der älteste 14  und ich mache mir jetzt schon gedanken was aus denen wird.Ich Spiele auch sogenante Killer spiele und fände das Totaler kwatsch.Mein ältester darf keine Spiele ab 18 Spielen wo er nicht grade drüber erfreut ist  .Aber da solte darauf geachtet werden.Ab 18 muss es jeder selber wissen ,aber jetzt genug.
MFG
Ich weiss es sind Rechtschreibfehler drin 
Ich bin nur ein Ottonormal Bürger


----------



## NaBoCi84 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

@satchmo

Eigentlich würde ich dir rechtgeben, aber du kannst dir nicht vorstellen was ich hier in diesem Land schon erdulden musste und das meine ich wirklich ernst.

Ich habe schon etliche Briefe und E-Mails an Politiker geschrieben, natürlich immer höflich und sachlich. Es ging um diverse Themen mit denen man hier einfach nicht zufrieden sein kann. Zurück kommen Briefe von amateurhaften Schreiberlingen die unzureichende Antworten geben und viele Fakten und Argumente einfach ignorieren oder mit unwahrheiten zu kontern versuchen.

Mir ist es mittlerweile egal, ich schreibe diese Briefe nicht mehr, ist eigentlich eher traurig aber es bring einfach nichts, da viel zu wenig Leute soetwas tuen. Nen vorgefertigten Bief kann jeder abschicken aber sich mal hinzusetzten und ausführliche Briefe schreiben wer macht das schon noch, ich habe jedenfalls keine Lust mehr meine Zeit dafür zu opfern.

Zu deiner Beführchtung: Mal ganz im Ernst, wenn Sie soetwas in einem anderen Kontext wiedergeben würden und von Verrohung sprechen, würde man die Politiker die dies tuen auslachen. Einfach nur quatsch.

Ich habe noch nie Gewalt gegen jemand anderen angewendet. Ich bin ein sehr netter aufgeschlossener Mensch. Klar spiele auch gerne mal ne Runde, sonst wäre ich nicht hier. Einige Spiele sind sogar recht brutal aber was ändert das an meiner Persöhnlichkeit, gar nichts! Nur weil die Politiker zu dumm sind einfachste Denkvorgänge zu Ende zu führen geht die Freiheit und selbstbestimmung immer weiter den Bach runter.

MfG
NaBoCi


----------



## Emanuel06 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Auf einmal werden mir die Östereicher um einiges sympathischer... 
Whatever, ich hab mich langsam damit abgefunden, dass die Politiker auf das normale Volk und alles was es fordert scheißen und ich als einzelner kanns auch nicht ändern.
Ich werd sowieso auf das Erwerbs- und Besitzverbot pfeifen...


----------



## Erzwo (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Fightin4Evil am 05.06.2009 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Petra_Froehlich am 05.06.2009 15:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du als Gamer weisst doch mit deiner jahrelangen Erfahrung in sachen Computerspiele was du deiner Tochter/deinem Sohn zeigen würdest, oder nicht?

Spiele wie Doom, HL2, Call of Duty oder so gehören nicht in Kinderhände.
Strategiespiele je nach Scenario würd ich sagen zwischen 12 und 16.
Aufbauspiele und Adventures ab 12 jahren, je nach setting auch älter.
Jump and Run oder auf deutsch die guten alten Mario Spiele können dann schon sechsjährige spielen, früher würd ich sagen eher nicht.



			
				humar1 am 05.06.2009 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wann kommt das Verkaufs- und Herstellungsverbot von echten Schußwaffen? Gar nicht! Und wenn, liebe weltfremde CDU-Politiker, wieder jemand durchdreht und wieder mehrere Leute erschießt, was wollt Ihr dann verbieten? Brettspiele?



Was hat ein Teil der deutschen Bevölkerung nur gegen Waffen?
Woher kommt dieses gestörte Verhältnis? 
Ich empfehle dir mal in einen Schützenverein zu gehen und dich mal zu informiren was du alles machen musst um legal an eine Sportwaffe zu kommen.
Das Problem in Deutschland sind eh nicht die Legalwaffenbesitzer, sondern die illegalen Waffen die in Deutschland unregistriert lagern, im umlauf sind und benutzt werden.


----------



## Rakyr (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Mein Beileid an alle deutschen Spieler. Nicht nur für die das Verbot an sich, sondern auch für die Bürde, solche Vollidioten an der "Spitze" der Politik zu haben.
Ich fürchte, das ganze wird früher oder später in irgendeiner Weise auch auf uns abfärben...


----------



## Microwave (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



> Ich habe ehrlich gesagt mit so einer Reaktion schon gerechnet. Hätte mich auch gewundert wenn der Aktionismus beim Paintball halt gemacht hätte.


Haben sie das Anti-painballgesetz nicht eh wieder fallen gelassen?


----------



## fobbolino (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Trancemaster am 05.06.2009 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja,
> 
> nu geh ich doch am Sonntag wählen (hatte es echt nicht vor) - irgendwas, irgendwen - nur nicht CDU/CSU/SPD...



Tja, das ist natuerlich auch eine Art die Leute zu demokratischem Handeln anzuregen. Das muss man den Innenministern mal lassen .


----------



## Ghostrider-1 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Microwave am 05.06.2009 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ich habe ehrlich gesagt mit so einer Reaktion schon gerechnet. Hätte mich auch gewundert wenn der Aktionismus beim Paintball halt gemacht hätte.
> 
> 
> Haben sie das Anti-painballgesetz nicht eh wieder fallen gelassen?




Das wurd fallen gelassen aber schon die Idee ,was fürn wahnsin und dafür kriegen die auch noch Geld


----------



## WarStorm (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

man kriegt die spiele dann später warscheinlich nur per import


----------



## Ghostrider-1 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				WarStorm am 05.06.2009 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> man kriegt die spiele dann später warscheinlich nur per import




Und damit währe man schon ein Krimineller


----------



## KEIOS (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Die GRÜNEN lehnen das Verbot ab. Nicht vergessen, am Sonntag wird gewählt!


----------



## carmikaze (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Und wie stellen sich die Politiker das vor? Es gibt Millionen von Counter Strike Spielern in Deutschland, sollen die ihr erworbenes Counter-Strike Spiel in den Müll werfen oder gibts dann extra eine Einrichtung bei der man sein Spiel abgeben soll?
Schwachsinn.
Ich bin für ein Verbot von nichtswissenden, ignoranten, schwafelnden und nichtintilligenten Politikern.
Die Spinnen, die Politiker.


----------



## Boesor (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Wer bitte hat denn diese irreführende Überschrift verbrochen?
Wurde nicht erst vor kurzem hoch und heilig versprochen, derart sensible Themen etwas seriöser anzupacken?

das ca. 2/3 des Forums keine Ahnung haben was dieser Beschluss bedeutet (und vor allem, was nicht) sollte euch in der Redaktion eigentlich noch sensibler machen.


----------



## satchmo (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Warum es die Piratenpartei hier zu Lande schwer hat, sieht man mal wieder an einer unsachlichen Überschrift im SPON, die erst in der letzten Zeile des Artikels relativiert wird.

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,628834,00.html



			
				SPON schrieb:
			
		

> *Warum die Raubkopierer nach Brüssel wollen*
> 
> Schwedische Computer-Freaks machen mobil gegen das Urheberrecht auf Musik und Filme. Mit ihrer Piratenpartei - und inzwischen 46.000 Parteimitgliedern im Rücken - drängen sie jetzt ins EU-Parlament. Zumindest ein Sitz scheint ihnen bereits sicher.



Schade, dass sich die Online-Redaktion des Spiegel so zum negativen entwickelt hat.

Was die "Piraten" fordern ist schon ein wenig differenzierter als die Forderung nach unbegrenzten, kostenlosen File-Sharing.

Ein einfacher Klick auf die Seite der Partei hätte dem Journalisten da geholfen - oder wollte er erst gar nicht?

http://piratenpartei.de/navigation/politik/urheberrecht-und-nicht-kommerzielle-vervielfaeltigung


----------



## Boesor (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				satchmo am 05.06.2009 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum es die Piratenpartei hier zu Lande schwer hat, sieht man mal wieder an einer unsachlichen Überschrift im SPON, die erst in der letzten Zeile des Artikels relativiert wird.
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,628834,00.html
> 
> ...



ich würde sagen, die Überschrift als solche ist doch relativ einfach als überspitzte Formulierung des Image der Piraten zu sehen.
Der Artikel selbst ist doch äußerst sachlich und keinesfalls gegen die Piraten.

Zudem bezieht die so zum negativen entwickelte SpOn Redaktion in letzter zeit ziemlich klar Stellung pro Datenschutz etc. und nimmt die von der Leyen im Interview ganz schön hart ran (Spät- und Frühpubertierende bitte nichts falsches assozieren)


----------



## z3ro22 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

wird wohl zeit für eine Deutschland weite demo vor dem Bundestag sonst wird das ncihts.und wenn die das dann immernoch durchsetzen tja dann gibt das böses blut weiste die haben doch keine ahnung die alten säcke.


----------



## Prime85 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Falls sie dieses Verbot durchsetzen können und es wird im Bundestag beschlossen, dann ist Deutschland wieder ein Stück ärmer. Ich werde mir dann alle sogenannten "Killerspiele" in Österreich bestellen.

Aber ich bezweifel noch stark, das so ein Verbot durchkommt. Die Beschlussvorlage ist so schwammig vormuliert, dass daraus einfach nichts werden kann. Wenn man es genau nehmen würde, dann würden unter  diese Vormulierungen ja auch sämtliche Rollenspiele und Strategiespiele fallen. 
Am Ende wird es beschlossen und es trifft nur die Spiele die in Dt. schon verboten sind.
Also erstmal abwarten und sehen was daraus wird, ist wahrscheinlich nur Wahlkampf-Geschwätz um nicht die älteren Wähler zu verlieren.

Ein Zeichen sollte man trotzdem im Superwahljahr setzen indem man zur Wahl geht und seine Stimme NICHT den regierenden Parteien sondern einer Oppositionspartei oder einer kleinen Partei gibt. Denn diese Politiker müssen schnellstens abgewählt und in den (nicht verdienten) Ruhestand geschickt werden.

Hier noch ein passendes Zitat von Friedrich Wilhelm Nietzsche:
Jedes Verbot verschlechtert den Charakter bei denen, die sich ihm nicht willentlich, sondern gezwungen unterwerfen.


----------



## N-Traxx (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 05.06.2009 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> etc. und nimmt die von der Leyen im Interview ganz schön hart ran (Spät- und Frühpubertierende bitte nichts falsches assozieren)



Die hat doch schon 7 Kinder, aber da fragt man sich. 



Spoiler



Graust es den manche vor gar nichts mehr


 


Irgendwie Popt das Thema vor jeder Wahl hoch, weis zufällig noch jemand wann das erste mal von Killerspielen gesprochen wurde ?


----------



## Trancemaster (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				fobbolino am 05.06.2009 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Trancemaster am 05.06.2009 17:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es wäre seit meinem 20. Lebensjahr die erste Wahl gewesen, die ich ausgelassen hätte - und zwar genau wegen dem Umgang mit den "neuen Medien". 
Die sogenannten "Volksvertreter" sind nicht zukunftsreif - geschweige denn überhaupt in der Gegenwart angekommen. Katastrophe!


----------



## DuncanMacLeod (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Dieser Killerspiele-Populismus der Politiker und der Medien geht mir echt total auf die Nerven. Wenn man schon Spiele wie Call of Duty verbietet, dann muss man "Killerfilme" und "Killererien" wie "Der Soldat James Ryan", "24" und, und, und, und, ....... verbieten. Die Liste könnte ich endlos weiter führen. Das ist lächerlich, vor allem wenn man bedenkt dass WOW auch zu den "Killerspielen" gezählt wird! Ich fühle mich mit meinen 27 Jahren bevormundet. Ein Großteil unserer Gesellschaft macht es sich viel zu einfach indem sie die "Killerspiele" für die verkorksten Psychen dieser "Amokläufer" verantwortlich machen. Die Politiker sollten sich mal lieber mehr Gedanken über das Waffengesetz, die Familienpolitik, Schul- und Bildungspolitik machen, aber halt, das kostet ja was.
Ich werde mir gute Spiele in einem userer Nachbarländer kaufen. Ich bin mir aber auch sicher, dass viele durch dieses Verbot zum illegalen Download aus dem Internet getrieben werden. 

Am Ende hat man mit dem Verbot nichts erreicht! 

Ich wähle jedenfalls keine "SpieleKiller"!


----------



## Rischer (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Am meisten macht mir der Punkt Herstellungsverbot Spaß. EA, Codemaster und Co  werden wohl jetzt Pleite gehen. Wie blöd sind unsere Politiker eigentlich sie sollten sich mal erkundige wieviel Spiele in Deutschland hergestellt werden.
ansonsten kann man ja auch seine Spiele übers Internet beziehen.


----------



## TCPip2k (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Naja, dann geht Crytek ebend in die Schweiz, und die Spieler laden mehr Raubkopien.

Hauptsache die Fanatiker in der CSU können sich als handelnde Politiker profilieren.


----------



## Abbadon (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Gelten Importe aus dem Ausland dann auch als Verboten? Sonst wäre mir das eigentlich Wayne. Kauft man sich die Spiele eben aus benachbarten Ländern.


----------



## satchmo (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 05.06.2009 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde sagen, die Überschrift als solche ist doch relativ einfach als überspitzte Formulierung des Image der Piraten zu sehen.
> Der Artikel selbst ist doch äußerst sachlich und keinesfalls gegen die Piraten.
> 
> Zudem bezieht die so zum negativen entwickelte SpOn Redaktion in letzter zeit ziemlich klar Stellung pro Datenschutz etc. und nimmt die von der Leyen im Interview ganz schön hart ran (Spät- und Frühpubertierende bitte nichts falsches assozieren)



Ich bezog mich auf die Schlagzeile. Weiter vorne in diesem Thread sagte ich eben, dass die Piratenpartei ein schlechtes öffentliches Bild (in DE) hat. Diese Schlagzeilen führen leider auch zu dieser Stigmatisierung. Menschen die diesen Artikel nicht lesen, dürften sich ein falsches Bild machen.

Zum SPON. Ja, die letzte Zeit ist in der Netzwelt eine bessere Positionierung zu spüren. Aber ich möchte an Winnenden erinnern. Es war schlichtweg schlimm, wie der Spiegel-Online berichtet hat. Es war wirklich zum Teil nur knapp am Niveau der Bild vorbei. Auch das Thema Computerspiele wird mal differenziert, mal nur auf Klicks (z.B. Winnenden) bedacht behandelt. Eine Stringenz sucht man hier vergebens.

Das hat sich die letzten beiden Jahre gehäuft. Ich finde, die Online-Redaktion (ich nehme Print ausdrücklich raus, obwohl ich auch hier z. B. die Titelbild Wahl des Tim absolut deplatziert fand) hat sich einem bestimmten Netzniveau zu sehr angepasst. Ob das mit Problemen des Printmagazin zusammenhängt vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Ich weiß aber, dass die gegenseitige Konkurrenz um Marktanteile der Nachrichtenportale ein ungesundes Maß angenommen hat.


----------



## Boesor (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Abbadon am 05.06.2009 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Gelten Importe aus dem Ausland dann auch als Verboten?



Wenn ich ganz scharf nachdenke komme ich zu dem schluss: Ja!


----------



## silencer1 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				TCPip2k am 05.06.2009 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, dann geht Crytek ebend in die Schweiz, und die Spieler laden mehr Raubkopien.
> 
> Hauptsache die Fanatiker in der CSU können sich als handelnde Politiker profilieren.



Wohl kaum.

http://www.spieletester.com/news/1/17509/killerspiele-in-der-schweiz-nationalrat-bejaht-ein-verbot/


----------



## Amanra (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Abbadon am 05.06.2009 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Gelten Importe aus dem Ausland dann auch als Verboten? Sonst wäre mir das eigentlich Wayne. Kauft man sich die Spiele eben aus benachbarten Ländern.




Ich bin überzeugt, dass Import dann unter "Verbreitungsverbot" fällt und du wirst zum Kriminellen, wenn du im Ausland bestellst. Amazon.uk und andere werden vermutlich dann sogar von sich aus die betroffenenen Spiele nicht mhr nach Deutschland liefern, um keine Schwierigkeiten zu bekommen.


----------



## Ghostrider-1 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				DuncanMacLeod am 05.06.2009 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Killerspiele-Populismus der Politiker und der Medien geht mir echt total auf die Nerven. Wenn man schon Spiele wie Call of Duty verbietet, dann muss man "Killerfilme" und "Killererien" wie "Der Soldat James Ryan", "24" und, und, und, und, ....... verbieten. Die Liste könnte ich endlos weiter führen. Das ist lächerlich, vor allem wenn man bedenkt dass WOW auch zu den "Killerspielen" gezählt wird! Ich fühle mich mit meinen 27 Jahren bevormundet. Ein Großteil unserer Gesellschaft macht es sich viel zu einfach indem sie die "Killerspiele" für die verkorksten Psychen dieser "Amokläufer" verantwortlich machen. Die Politiker sollten sich mal lieber mehr Gedanken über das Waffengesetz, die Familienpolitik, Schul- und Bildungspolitik machen, aber halt, das kostet ja was.
> Ich werde mir gute Spiele in einem userer Nachbarländer kaufen. Ich bin mir aber auch sicher, dass viele durch dieses Verbot zum illegalen Download aus dem Internet getrieben werden.
> 
> Am Ende hat man mit dem Verbot nichts erreicht!
> ...



"Ich bin mir aber auch sicher, dass viele durch dieses Verbot zum illegalen Download aus dem Internet getrieben werden. "

Damit macht mann die ganze sache nur noch schlimmer.Die sowie verkorksten Psychen der Amokläufer   werden ,wenn Sie dann durch ein illigales Spielen ,in ihrer Sache (Amoklauf) höstens gestärkt und würden erst recht Amoklaufen.
Reitz des Verbotenen


----------



## Zsinj (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Virtuell darf man also nicht auf andere Pixel schießen, aber im realen leben darf man das weiterhin wie man an der jüngsten Entscheidung zum Thema Paintball gesehen hat.
Ja selbst Kleinkinder dürfen schon mit Schreckschuss-Wildwest-Waffen üben sich gegenseitig umzubringen.
Aber virtuell darf man das im sinne eines fairen Wettkampfes nicht.
Wo sind die Waffen realer?

Also ich finde, dass die Gefahr durch Schreckschuss und Paintball Waffen wesentlich höher ist, zumal man mit diesen Waffen einem Menschen auch schwere Verletzungen zufügen kann. Am Computer geht das zumindest nicht.


----------



## satchmo (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				TCPip2k am 05.06.2009 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, dann geht Crytek ebend in die Schweiz, und die Spieler laden mehr Raubkopien.
> 
> Hauptsache die Fanatiker in der CSU können sich als handelnde Politiker profilieren.



Das steht auf jeden fall fest. Ein solches Verbot würde wohl nur zu einer steigenden Beliebtheit von File-Sharing Portalen führen. Aber das versteht die deutsche Karteikarten-Politik nicht.


----------



## Cebulon (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Nur ein kleiner Hinweis auf einen interessanten Artikel auf "Zeit online":

http://www.zeit.de/online/2009/24/killerspiele-verbot-innenminister

Um einmal kurz daraus zu zitieren:



> [...]Das bedeutet nichts, die Innenminister der Länder haben weder fachlich noch formal die Kompetenz, Gesetze einzubringen oder Verbote auszusprechen. Schon gar nicht, wenn sie für das Thema nicht zuständig sind. Es sei nur eine "Positionsbestimmung", heißt es aus einem Landesinnenministerium, ein Appell an die Fachministerien, mehr nicht. Und Nordrhein-Westfalens Innenminister Ingo Wolf (FDP) lässt sich zitieren mit dem Satz: "Keiner weiß, wie es nachher durchgesetzt werden kann."
> 
> Im Zweifel gar nicht. Schon 2007 hatte die IMK ein solches Verbot gefordert, damals noch mit der Formulierung "virtuelle Killerspiele". Es war rasch in der Versenkung verschwunden,...



Viel Lärm um - mutmaßlich - nichts.


----------



## satchmo (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Cebulon am 05.06.2009 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur ein kleiner Hinweis auf einen interessanten Artikel auf "Zeit online":
> 
> http://www.zeit.de/online/2009/24/killerspiele-verbot-innenminister
> 
> ...



Es ist klar, das Gesetzgebungsverfahren geht vom Parlament aus. hier wird das Pferd von Hinten aufgezäumt.

Es steht aber fest, dass der Bundesrat übereinstimmt. Es steht auch fest, dass viele Politiker mit einem Verbot flirten. Also ist immer Wachsamkeit geboten.

Ich selbst bin mir aus verschiedenen Gründen sicher, dass das Verbot in dieser Form nicht erscheinen wird. Aber dennoch ist Öffentlichkeitsarbeit gefragt. Auch wenn, hier werden mir nicht alle zustimmen, dafür ein wenig Polemik benötigt wird.


----------



## Querkopp (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Hoffentlich finden die im Hotel von Assauer und Thomalla in Kampen nicht einen Laptop mit CS drauf.


----------



## xotoxic242 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Verbote Verbote Verbote.
Aber Hauptsache man zahlt pünktlich seine Steuern und GEZ,glotzt RTL und hält die Fresse.


----------



## BassiSchwarz (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Scheinbar muss im Zuge des nahenden Wahlkampfs die Populismus- und Propagandamaschinerie mal wieder ordentlich auf Touren gebracht werden.   

Solche blödsinnigen Forderungen lassen sich niemals durchsetzen, das ist also nur heiße Luft. Selbst wenn dem so wäre, wäre es mir egal. Dann bestell ich es in Österreich.
Und dass der Besitz strafbar sein soll, wäre rechtlich wohl kaum durchsetzbar.
Und falls doch, würde niemand eine Strafe erwarten für die Spiele, die er schon besitzt. Meiner Meinung nach würde hier das Rückwirkungsverbot greifen, welche ja besagt, dass man nicht für eine Handlung belangt werden kann, die zum Zeitpunkt der Ausführung noch nicht gesetzlich geregelt war.
Und auch der Kauf neuer Spiele wäre wohl kaum zu belangen, denn das wäre wohl nicht so einfach zu beweisen, dass ich mir ein Killerspiel gekauft habe. 
Zumal ich kaum glaube, dass ein derartiges Gesetz vor der Verfassungsgerichtsbarkeit Bestand haben würde.

Ein Killerspiel-Verbot wird also auch weiterhin zum Glück nur nur der feuchte Traum einiger reaktionärer Betonköpfe bleiben.
Bedenklicher finde ich, dass solche Menschen die Politik in Deutschland beeinflussen. Wer offensichtlich über so einen eingeschränkten geistigen Horizont  verfügt, sollte tunlichst von jedem Posten, mit dem er die Geschicke der Gesellschaft beeinflussen kann, ferngehalten werden.

Meiner Meinung sollte ein "Demokratieführerschein" für Politiker eingeführt werden. Für dessen Erlangung müssen sie dann beweisen, dass sie die grundlegenden Prinzipien des demokratischen Rechtsstaats verstanden haben.
Das würde dem deutschen Volk viele dubiose Gestalten in politischen Ämtern ersparen.


----------



## meth0d (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				TCPip2k am 05.06.2009 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, dann geht Crytek ebend in die Schweiz, und die Spieler laden mehr Raubkopien.
> 
> Hauptsache die Fanatiker in der CSU können sich als handelnde Politiker profilieren.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SIGNED!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Trespin (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Wie immer werden Hebel an den falschen Stellen gesetzt. Die Freiheiten der Menschen werden weiter beschnitten und der Staat greift in das Familienleben und die familiäre Erziehung ein!

Wer volljährig ist, sollte sich auch Unterhaltung kaufen dürfen wie er möchte, es gibt Filme in den letzten Jahren die wesentlich härter sind als es je ein Spiel sein könnte, denn dort werden Menschen in den Gewaltszenen massakriert. Wenn mal jemand den Film irreversibel geschaut hat, kann ich nur sagen, nach diesem Film wäre ich Amok gelaufen wenn man mir 2 Kettensägen gegeben hätte und mich in einen Raum mit Vergewaltigern eingesperrt hätte.
Computerspiele sind seichte Unterhaltung, hier wird kein Killer geboren!!!

Ich bin immerbnoch für Alkoholverbot, was für den Dreck schon Menschen getötet wurden, bzw. weil man Alkohol konsumiert hatte.

Ach egal, die Innenminister sind doch alle ahnungslose Lämmer, ich wähle niemanden wenn aucn nur einmal das Wort Killerspiel im Wahlprogramm oder im Umfeld genannt wird. Die haben alle zu viele Filme gesehen. Es gibt keine magischen Zauber die einen Menschen töten, nur weil ein anderer gerade irgendwo einen Frag gelandet hat, es sei denn die Jungs beherrschen Vodoo und haben Haare von Ihrem vermeintlichen Opfer als Mausbeflockung angebracht. Und seit 3DFX pleite ist sehe ich da keine Gefahr mehr


----------



## FlorianStangl (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Cebulon am 05.06.2009 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur ein kleiner Hinweis auf einen interessanten Artikel auf "Zeit online":
> 
> http://www.zeit.de/online/2009/24/killerspiele-verbot-innenminister
> 
> ...



Vorsicht, das halte ich für eine gefährliche Einstellung. Wenn ein so prominentes Gremium wie die IMK so deutlich ein Verbot will, dann muss es in unserem Interesse als Spieler sein, vehement dagegen zu argumentieren. Und zwar so laut und deutlich, dass die Botschaft ankommt. Denn wenn unsere Lobby zu klein und unwichtig ist, kann es sehr schnell ein solches Verbot vom Gesetzgeber geben. So funktioniert Politik nun mal. Die Macht einer Lobby kann vieles bewirken und verhindern - wir als Spieler und die Industrie, die uns mit Spielen versorgt, müssen hier deutlich machen, dass ein solches Verbot nicht der richtige Weg ist. Vor ein paar Jahren konnte mit entsprechendem Protest immerhin verhindert werden, dass die Verschärfung des Jugendschutzgesetzes noch schärfer ausfiel. Diese Forderung von heute sollte daher nicht verharmlost werden.
Ich greife dich und deine Meinung nicht an, weil ich nicht denke, dass du das Problem herunterspielen willst. Aber der letzte Satz sollte nicht unwidersprochen stehen bleiben


----------



## DarkstarII (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

haha total lustig, also eigentlich nicht, aber in diesem land kann man einfach nur lachen über die Menschen in der Regierung. 
Nein halt, eigentlich kann man nur auswandern...


----------



## Mighty-Pirate (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Dass ich am Sonntag mein Kreuzchen bei den Piraten mache ist schon mal sicher!
Über den Rest deren Wahlprogramms kann man sicherlich geteilter Meinung sein, aber mal ehrlich, ins Parlament werden die Piraten es eh nicht schaffen. Dennoch können wir Zocker damit ein Zeichen setzen. Selbst wenn nur 1% die Piraten wählen (die deutsche Spielergemeinde ist allemal groß genug dafür), würde das die Piraten und ihre Ziele ins öffentliche Licht rücken! Da unsere Volksparteien momentan um jede einzelne Stimme kämpfen müssen, könnte ein derartiger Achtungserfolg der Piraten eventuell sogar etwas bewirken...
Und da ich auch bei der Bundestagswahl die Option auf die Piraten möchte, habe ich mir unter www.piratenpartei.de das entsprechende Formular [link rechts: Mit deiner Unterschrift in den Bundestag] geholt und heute morgen in den Briefkasten geworfen.
Ich hoffe viele von Euch handeln auch so! Sich in Foren darüber zu ereifern ist ein Sache, am Sonntag mal die Bude verlassen und wählen zu gehen, eine andere (und sinnvollere)...

Nicht wählen bringt eben auch nichts!


----------



## Spruso (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				FlorianStangl am 05.06.2009 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonifatius-IX am 05.06.2009 16:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber leider auch nur auf dem Papier. Die schweizer Landesregierung (namentlich unsere 7 Witzbundesräte) sind doch schon seit Jahren dabei, möglichst Alles umzusetzen, was die EU vorgibt, obwohl wir schon 3 mal NEIN zu dem Laden gesagt haben.

Und das mit den Fakten ist auch nicht mehr so sicher. Gestern in der Tagesschau ging es darum, das Strafgesetz zu verschärfen und auch da kam das Thema "Killerspiel" wieder zur Sprache. Diesmal in der grossen Kammer (Nationalrat) also der Legislative.

Zum Glück können wir solche Beschlüsse immer noch vors Volk zerren und müssen es nicht stillschweigend hinnehmen, wir ihr es leider müsst.

Und seit dem sich die Parteien bei uns nicht mehr an die Konkordanz und die Zauberformel halten, ist das in Bern eh nur noch ein riesiges Kasperltheater mit viel zu gut bezahlten Milizionären (ist ja ein Milizparlament), die sich in Zeiten der Finanzkrise auch gerne noch eine Gehaltserhöhung  genehmigen oder Parteispenden von Unternehmen verlangen (hier die UBS), die zuvor durch Steuergelder saniert wurden.


----------



## Woidl (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ich find das eigentlich nur traurig wenn Leute(einige Politiger) anderen Leute die ein Hobbie haben & Spass drann haben den Spass zu verderben, weil sie selber nicht wissen was Spass ist oder die Nase zu weit oben haben um Spass zu verstehen. Nur weil es ein paar gibt die so oder so anders sind. Das wäre das selbe wenn man den Führerschein verbietet weil es Geisterfahrer gibt, traurig aber wahr.


----------



## huepfer23 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

kann dir nur zustimmen ... vs.spielekiller!!
als nächstes werden noch filme oder musik verboten!!! der schwärzeste tag in der geschichte der games
wenn´s hier verboten is wird die quote der raubkopien in unermesslcihe steigen...


----------



## Bazillus (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Eine Bodenlose unverschämtheit ist das, als ob Computerspiele mit Amokläufen zu tun haben. Dann bestell ich halt meine Spiele in Österreich und fertig. Ich bin weit über 20  Jahre alt und lasse mir von den Heinis garantiert nicht vorschreiben was ich zu spielen habe und was nicht! Wenn dann wird wohl nur eine Unterschriften Aktion helfen, um das geplante Verbot stoppen zu können. Meine Freundich und ich schiessen uns auch ab und zu bei CSS über den Haufen, na und? 

Deshalb sind wir noch lange keine potentiellen Amokläufer.

Die USK ist so schon hart genug und nur wegen denen müssen Spiele in der BRD extra umgeschrieben werden...wemm man bedenkt das man mit 18 eigendlich in dieser Hinsicht gar nichts vorgeschrieben bekommen sollte.....

Die sollen sich mal lieber um die Drogenprobleme unserer Schulen kümmern, anstatt die 0815 Bahauptung, dass Spiele zu Amokläufen führen!

Ich spiele diese Spiele seit über 14 Jahren, das ist einfach nur ein verdammt schlechter Witz, was da auf uns zu kommt.


LG 

Baz


----------



## Microwave (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				huepfer23 am 05.06.2009 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> kann dir nur zustimmen ... vs.spielekiller!!
> als nächstes werden noch filme oder musik verboten!!! der schwärzeste tag in der geschichte der games
> wenn´s hier verboten is wird die quote der raubkopien in unermesslcihe steigen...


Na wenn das Spieleverbot nichts hilft, werden Metal oder Rap verboten. Dann kommen böse Filme dran, dann Bücher.., und langsam wird man sich ins Mittelalter zurück verbieten.


----------



## SentryBot02 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Fightin4Evil am 05.06.2009 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Singler am 05.06.2009 14:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drei Kreuzchen!


----------



## Mykey1 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Wenn die die welt dadurch besser machen wollen,sollten die gleich noch vollgendes ändern:
absolutes verbot von genußdrogen,wie nikotin und koffein-alkohol,
schließung aller schießsport anlagen,
verbot von kunstformen wie musik,oder videos die gewalt darstellen.
Dann wird die welt endlich rosarot und mit Plüsch ausgepolstert,damit wirklich nix mehr passieren kann!
Ich fürchte nur wenn es soweit kommt,das sie dann ziemliche einfarbig wird.


----------



## Cebulon (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



> Ich greife dich und deine Meinung nicht an, weil ich nicht denke, dass du das Problem herunterspielen willst. Aber der letzte Satz sollte nicht unwidersprochen stehen bleiben



Mit dem



> Viel Lärm um - mutmaßlich - nichts



meinte ich selbstverständlich *nicht* den _berechtigten "Lärm" zu Recht empörter Gamer_, sondern das gewaltige Getöse, das die IMK veranstaltet hat .


----------



## Raptor (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ich sehe hier nur eine Möglichkeit und zwar dass die Gamer geschlossen gegen die gestanden Parteien wählen müssen. Jeder der nicht wählen geht unterstützt indirekt solche Politiker die so etwas wie dieses Killerspieleverbot fordern. Leider haben die Gamer so gut wie keine Lobby deswegen würde es helfen wenn die Gamer alle zur Wahl gehen und alle die regierenden bei der kommenden und den nächsten Wahlen abwatschen. Die aktuellen Politiker haben es nicht besser verdient. 
Ich werde auf jedenfall den Piraten meine stimme geben denn diese würden so einen Scheiß nicht machen.


----------



## ASHfinest (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ich dachte immer, der vernünftigste Lösungsansatz für ein Problem ist an der Wurzel zu suchen. In diesem Fall scheinen unsere Herren Politiker allerdings eher der Blume den Kopf abzuschneiden, was sich bekanntlich nicht besonders gut auf ihr aussehen auswirkt.
Es ist eigentlich mehr als nur bekannt und logisch, daß die Gründe für Amokläufe in privaten Problemen zu suchen sind und nicht in dem was gewisse Personen in ihrer Freizeit für Musik hören, welche Filme sie sehen oder Spiele sie spielen.
Wie alles im Leben, kommt es in dieser Beziehung auf das Maß an. Niemand würde jemand anderen für verrückt erklären, wenn er ein gewisses Musikstück gerne mag und hört. Anders sieht es z.B. aus, wenn er oder sie dieses Musikstück jeden Tag rauf und runter hört... und das dann noch Wochen- und Monatelang. In dem Fall würde man vielleicht doch schon von "merkwürdig" sprechen, was das Verhalten angeht. Nun frage ich mich: wen sollte so ein merkwürdiges Verhalten als erstes auffallen? Dem Politiker?! Wohl eher nicht... der sitzt warscheinlich nicht neben dieser Person und teilt evtl. sogar den Alltag mit ihr. Nun, es scheint also nahe zu liegen, daß in diesem Fall wohl eher die Eltern, Geschwister und Kollegen gefragt sind.
Sicher, man könnte dieses Lied einfach schlichtweg verbieten, aber das hilft nicht gegen den seelischen Schaden, den die Person evtl. schon vorher gehabt hat. Die wird sich dann einfach ein anderes Lied suchen.

Nun ich hoffe, diese Metapher erfüllt ihren Zweck und regt einige Pädagogen und Politiker mal zum Nachdenken an.


----------



## Bloody-Wolf (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Meiner Meinung nach ist es schon sehr merkwürdig welche Kommentare hier verbreitet werden, auch wenn viele Sätze aus Verzweiflung bzw auch Unwissenheit geschrieben worden sind und somit oft an Ernsthaftigkeit verlieren.
Dies bezieht sich auf Personen, die damit ankündigen aus Deutschland auszuwandern, falls das Verbot der K.Spiele in Kraft gesetzt wird.
Auswandern hilft rein garnicht, man sollte sich einfach mal politisch engagieren, seine Meinung zum Ausdruck bringen sowie man versuchen sollte Leute aufzuklären. Das wäre natürlich der Idealfall aber man sollte keineswegs vor den Problemen flüchten, die irgendwelche Politiker geschaffen haben.

Gibt es denn keine Studien, die belegen, dass gewaltreiche Spiele nicht der Auslöser für Straftaten sind? 
Man sollte es mal testen, wobei ich mir vorstellen kann, dass auch die Untersuchung an dieser Sache verboten wird. Es wäre ja auch ein rießen Skandal wenn herauskäme, dass bestimmte Politiker falsch gelegen haben.

Nunja aber ich will nun auch nicht übertreiben, es wird wohl nie zu einem Verbot kommen, denn einerseits reden die etablierten Parteien davon, dass sie neue Arbeitsplätze schaffen wollen und anderseits würde man mit dem Verbot dieser Spiele, Firmen wie z.B. Crytek in den Abgrund stürzen, sowie viele andere Spielefirmen, denn an Deutschland wandern schließlich sehr viele dieser Spiele. Ich denke nach den Amoklauf von Winnenden waren viele Leute so empört über diese Sache, dass die Politiker auf die schnelle versuchten eine Lösung für dieses Problem zu finden, ohne die eigene Politik die man betreibt, anzugreifen.
Letzendlich fand man bei jeden jugendlichen Amokläufer diese Spiele, so kam man halt zu diesem Entschluss. Es ist wahrlich ein gefundenes Fressen, denn wenn es noch zu weiteren Amokläufen kommen sollte, kann man damit rechnen, dass diese jugendliche auch irgendwelche Shooter oder derartiges gespielt haben, denn das ist üblich in dieser Generation.



			
				Mighty-Pirate am 05.06.2009 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass ich am Sonntag mein Kreuzchen bei den Piraten mache ist schon mal sicher!
> *Über den Rest deren Wahlprogramms kann man sicherlich geteilter Meinung sein.*


Ich finde man sollte eine Partei wählen, weil das ganze Wahlprogramm bzw ein großer Teil davon deine Meinung wiederspiegelt. Wenn dieses Verbot das einzigste sein soll, dass einen momentan stört, dann kann man auch gegen das Verbot protestieren und sicherlich gibt es auch andere Dinge die man tun könnte. Hingegen eine Partei zu wählen, die einem nur in einem kleinen Bereich zusagt, ist eine Sache über die man mehrmals nachdenken sollte.


----------



## Mirror09 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

DAS IST KRIEG NUR RUM LABERN  BRINGT NIX WIR MÜSSEN WAS UNTERNEHEMN JETZT! PROTESTE ZU 1000senden VORM BUNDESTAG WÄR KRASS HEHEHE . Ganz ehrlich juckt doch keinen ich hab vllt 2 Spiele in Deutschland gekauft der rst is import Ware sollen sie ruhig  machen !!


----------



## Querkopp (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bloody-Wolf am 05.06.2009 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach ist es schon sehr merkwürdig welche Kommentare hier verbreitet werden, auch wenn viele Sätze aus Verzweiflung bzw auch Unwissenheit geschrieben worden sind und somit oft an Ernsthaftigkeit verlieren.
> Dies bezieht sich auf Personen, die damit ankündigen aus Deutschland auszuwandern, falls das Verbot der K.Spiele in Kraft gesetzt wird.
> Auswandern hilft rein garnicht, man sollte sich einfach mal politisch engagieren, seine Meinung zum Ausdruck bringen sowie man versuchen sollte Leute aufzuklären. Das wäre natürlich der Idealfall aber man sollte keineswegs vor den Problemen flüchten, die irgendwelche Politiker geschaffen haben.



Ach, mit 33 hat man schon so einiges in diesem Lande gelernt. Und wenn sie meine satten Steuergelder nicht wollen, die Ösis und Schweizer nehmen die sicher gerne.

Das System werden wir durch Unterschriften und Wahlkreuze freilich nicht mehr ändern. Politik macht die Loby, macht Opel, Porsche und Thyssen.

Nicht wir armen Schweine am Wahltag...


----------



## Chagga (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Was passiert dann mit Filmen, die Gewalt darstellen? Werden diese auch verboten? Kein Kill-Bill mehr, wo das Blutspritzen einer Fontäne gleicht? Kein 300 mehr, wo in Slow-Motion Körperteile abgehackt werden?

Wenn diese Filme als FSK 18 durchgehen, warum sollen sogenannte "Killerspiele" verboten werden? Nur wegen den Waffen und der Behauptung, dass diese eine Person zum Amokläufer wird?
Ist man als Besitzer dieser Spiele dann ein Verbrecher?

Egal... was reg ich mich eigl auf, dann wird eben in Zukunft importiert...


----------



## leuchtdi0de (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

http://www.welt.de/politik/article3...llerspiele-als-Waffe-im-Wahlkampf.html#reqRSS Hier ist eigentlich alles gesagt, was gesagt werden muss.


----------



## Leutnant-Boeller (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

alternative lösungswege ohne gewalt... hmmm... god-mode-on--> keiner muss sterben--> kein killerspiel
cheats sind ja auch spielbestandteile^^


----------



## chemical1981 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Hallo 

jetzt mal ganz cool, wir dürfen jetzt als Gamer nicht dummschwätzen. Wir müssen sachlich bleiben, die Sache ist ein Generationsproblem alla 68iger.Es ist wichtig, gewaltfrei, zu protestieren.Die Menschen  müssen sich über uns aufregen und uns wahrnehmen. Jeden Tag protestieren, Flyer verteilen, unterschriften Sammeln, Abgeordnete seine Ungunst zivilisiert erklären. Jeder Austicker gibt " more fire in the Oil". Ich sehe es so: Ich spiele Games unwahrscheinlich gerne, wie andere Bücher gerne lesen oder Filme gerne schauen. Nun will man mir dieses wegnehmen, weil behauptet wird es schadet der Gesellschaft. Ich sehe das als einen direkten Angriff auf meine Person und auf mein Geist. Wäre ich Schwul, Debatte in Russland, und diese wäre Sittenwidrig, ist sowas nicht zu verbieten, es wäre meine Persönlichkeit, mein Gottverdammtes Recht der Selbstentfaltung, Sitte hin oder her. Ich finde Killerspiele schön interessant und spannend und Ponyhofrosaerdbeerezuckersüß mist Krank, trotzdem habe ich keine Verbietungszwang! Ich bitte sämtliche PC Magazine eine Art große Lobby aufzubauen, ich bin dabei!
Bitte erklärt mir aber noch vorher die Adressanschrift an die Abgeordneten. Ich kann da nichts finden. Listenplatz und Standort mehr nicht, wie schreib ich das auf ein Kuvert?


----------



## Mishra1985 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Geht wählen, tretet den Jugendorganisationen der Partein bei! Meckern und darauf hoffen das Andere was tun zählt nicht!

Ihr seid die Zukunft dieses Landes, also zeigt auch Verantwortung und klopft unseren alten Herren auf die Finger.


----------



## sickBoy82 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

<- what he said!


----------



## chemical1981 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Mishra1985 am 05.06.2009 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Geht wählen, tretet den Jugendorganisationen der Partein bei! Meckern und darauf hoffen das Andere was tun zählt nicht!
> 
> Ihr seid die Zukunft dieses Landes, also zeigt auch Verantwortung und klopft unseren alten Herren auf die Finger.




Richtig, nur in eine Partei eintreten bringt in Deutschland nichts, die sind eingesessen und undemokratisch. Eine neue Partei, z.B. Piratenpartei, ist gewählt dieses Jahr, sind eine passende Antwort darauf. Man muss das Wahlprogramm ja so verstehen, dass die CDU und SPD sämtliche Stimmen absaugen möchten. Die Linke macht daher so eine " hervorragende " arbeit, dass sie Stimmen aus der SPD abzieht, somit ist die SPD wieder im Zugzwang. Ähnlich wie die FDP, obwohl sie eher harmonieren. Neue Parteien zerflücken die Mehrheiten, dass wird dann interessant.


----------



## Mighty-Pirate (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



> Ich finde man sollte eine Partei wählen, weil das ganze Wahlprogramm bzw ein großer Teil davon deine Meinung wiederspiegelt. Wenn dieses Verbot das einzigste sein soll, dass einen momentan stört, dann kann man auch gegen das Verbot protestieren und sicherlich gibt es auch andere Dinge die man tun könnte. Hingegen eine Partei zu wählen, die einem nur in einem kleinen Bereich zusagt, ist eine Sache über die man mehrmals nachdenken sollte.


Ich habe damit nicht gesagt, dass mir das Wahlprogramm nicht zusagt, jedoch bin ich mir sicher, dass nicht alle Vorhaben der Piratenpartei jedem hier gefallen. Zudem haben die Piraten zu vielen Dingen einfach mal gar keine Meinung (check mal den Wahl-O-Mat). Wie auch immer, ich werde bei dieser Wahl die Piraten wählen, weil ich es unendlich Leid bin, dass regelmäßig die "Killerspiele" ausgegraben werden, um verängstigte (Groß-)Eltern zu ködern. 

Mal ehrlich, die Volksvertreter/Journalisten/Experten, die sich meist zu diesen Thema äußern haben keine Ahnung worüber sie reden. Wenn das bei wirklich wichtigen Themen (Gesundheitsreform, Wirtschafts-/Aussenpolitik etc.) genauso der Fall ist (was meist zu befürchten ist), dann gute Nacht!

Daher kann ich (als Gamer) meine Stimme gerne einer (Piraten-)Partei geben, da ich hier weiß, dass wenigstens ein persönliches Interesse von mir vertreten wird (selbst wenn mir einige andere Dinge nicht passen sollten). Zumal ich davon ausgehe, dass viele erst gar nicht am Sonntag wählen gehen würden....


----------



## T1ML1000 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ich verstehe nicht, wie man das abknallen von Pixelkameraden verbieten kann.
Ich benutze  doch nur eine virtuelle Waffe die ich mit einer Maus steuere.
Immer alles auf den kleinen.
Politik ist mächtig.
Wir aber auch !!!


----------



## Mishra1985 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ich bin selber vor kurzen den Jungen Liberalen beigetreten und bereue es bisher keine Sekunde. Man kommt in den Dialog mit den älteren Politikern und kann seinen Standpunkt vertreten. Zusätzlich bekommt man mehr Kontakte und hat einige neue Möglichkeiten seine Freizeit zu gestalten.

Und das junge Menschen was erreichen können sieht man an Alexander Alvaro, der auch aus einer Jugendorganisation kommt und am Sonntag für Euro antritt.

Nichts hält euch auf! Also macht was!


----------



## Torank (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ich seh es schon kommen.

An ein gemütlichen Freitagabend, sitz ich am Rechner zocke mit Freunden aus aller Welt, ne Runde CSS.

Mittendrinn stürmt das Sondereinsatzkommando meine Wohnung und reißen mich vom Rechner weg.

Am nächsten Tag die Schlagzeile in der Tageszeitung:"Killerspielspieler gefasst, tausende virtuelle leben gerettet!"


----------



## professor1966 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Liebe Politiker und andere Klugscheisser:

Schaut mal in die Familien!!!!! Ihr seid genauso bequem wie die vielen Eltern, die einfach nen PC oder eine Konsole mit ein paar Spielen in die Kinderzimmer werfen und sich nach ein paar Jahren wundern, warum ihr Kind ein Psychopath, Neonazi, Amokläufer oder eben ein weiteres Arschloch geworden ist, unfähig, für sich und andere Verantwortung zu übernehmen.

Autos werden auch nicht verboten...warum? das Auto ist nicht böse oder dumm oder leichtsinnig, sondern der der es lenkt. Werden Märchenbücher auf den Index gesetzt, weil es blutrünstiger kaum noch geht?Wieviel Scheiss wird mit Alkohol getrieben? Warum wird das nicht verboten? Kaum einer wird Alkoholiker, weil er Spass dran hat, da hängt wohl noch ein Haufen anderer Problem dran und keiner wird Amoläufer weil er "Killerspiele" gespielt hat. Aber hier macht sich kaum einer aus den Medien oder der Politik mal die Mühe Ursachenforschung zu betreiben.

Es gibt auch Idioten, die keine "Killerspiele" brauchen, sondern die wegen Geld oder aus Spass morden....oder aus Verzweiflung. 

Lasst uns Erwachsenen unseren Spass, schaut mal in die Kinderzimmer Eurer Söhne und Töchter und lasst Euch erklären, worüber Ihr wohl im Moment so gar keine Ahnung habt.

Liebe Freunde, geht trotzdem wählenENN! Wer nicht wählt, wählt RECHTS!


----------



## godforsaken6666 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

[/quote]

Da steht ja nur etwas von einem Herstellungs und Verbreitsungverbot, aber von einem Besitzverbot bei volljährigen ist ja keine rede- also wird man seine Spiel doch weiterhin aus dem i- bestellen können oder liege ich falsch?


----------



## Mishra1985 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Bestellen kannst du es natürlich im Ausland, da der Inhalt dank der EU nicht kontrolliert wird, soviel ich weiß. Aber ob der Erwerb legal bleibt, dass weiß nur Gott oder Buddah oder wer sich sonst zuständig fühlt


----------



## Crusader91 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Juhuuu...es geht wieder los. Die Scheiße in den Hirnen unserer Dooflitiker wird auf die Öffentlichkeit losgelassen...
Gut das ich keinen dieser Schwachmaten wählen muss.

UND...war da nicht neutlich ne Tussi die auf Ihrem 2km langen Heimweg mehrere Frauen lebensgefährlich mit nem Messer verletzt hat ?? Ach NEEIIIIN...die hat keine "Killerspiele" gezockt - und schon ist der Vorfall im ewigen Strom der Medien verpufft.


----------



## havoc19x (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Dazu kann man nicht mehr sagen als: Lächerlich!
Die sollten sich mal überlegen, was sie da genau vor haben. Sie wollen noch weitere Amokläufe wie den erst kürzlich stattgefundenen aus Winnenden. Mal so gaaaaaaaaanz davon abgesehen, das es eher 0 mit den Spielen ansich, sondern vielmehr mit der Erziehung zu tun hat, wäre es doch wohl ebenfalls eine riesen Gefahr für Deutschland, wenn nun alle Gamer die spaß an Ego-Shoo.. ehh ich meine "Auf menschenverachtlichenste und brutalste Video-Spiele" zur Weißglut getrieben werden, indem man ihnen ihre Hobbys entzieht. Und btw wenn das passiert wander ich aus


----------



## havoc19x (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				havoc19x am 05.06.2009 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Sie wollen noch weitere Amokläufe wie den erst kürzlich stattgefundenen aus Winnenden. "VERHINDERN" sry..


----------



## oOTetrapackOo (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Jetzt drehen die Politiker wohl vollkommen durch

wir müssen wohl in zukunft CSS nur noch auf ami servern zocken mit blöden lags und die ESL könnma  uns in arsch schieben xD


----------



## chemical1981 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*


Da steht ja nur etwas von einem Herstellungs und Verbreitsungverbot, aber von einem Besitzverbot bei volljährigen ist ja keine rede- also wird man seine Spiel doch weiterhin aus dem i- bestellen können oder liege ich falsch? [/quote]


Verbreitungsverbot, wie sollst du etwas bekommen wenn man es nicht kaufen darf. Wenn die Polizei dich mit dem Produkt erwischt stellt sich eher die Frage woher hast du es bekommen, die Ausländischen Shops dürfen nicht nach Deutschland vertreiben, Verbreitungsverbot. Herstellungsverbot sagt sogar aus, dass du es nicht mal selber Programmieren darfst.


----------



## think1 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

also wenn irgendwelchen hochagressiven jugendlichen jetzt ihr agressivmachendes spiel weggenommen wird....

wird es zu mehr amokläufen kommen als vorher. allein aus protest. selbst ich wäre echt sauer und ich bin eigentlich ein ruhiger mensch.


----------



## chemical1981 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				havoc19x am 05.06.2009 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu kann man nicht mehr sagen als: Lächerlich!
> Die sollten sich mal überlegen, was sie da genau vor haben. Sie wollen noch weitere Amokläufe wie den erst kürzlich stattgefundenen aus Winnenden. Mal so gaaaaaaaaanz davon abgesehen, das es eher 0 mit den Spielen ansich, sondern vielmehr mit der Erziehung zu tun hat, wäre es doch wohl ebenfalls eine riesen Gefahr für Deutschland, wenn nun alle Gamer die spaß an Ego-Shoo.. ehh ich meine "Auf menschenverachtlichenste und brutalste Video-Spiele" zur Weißglut getrieben werden, indem man ihnen ihre Hobbys entzieht. Und btw wenn das passiert wander ich aus




jo ich auch


----------



## SubZero (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				professor1966 am 05.06.2009 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Freunde, geht trotzdem wählenENN! Wer nicht wählt, wählt RECHTS!



Also wenn ich sowas schon lese, dann platzt mir der Kragen!!!

Jeder hat das Recht zu wählen, aber wenn jemand beschließt nicht zu wählen, dann ist das auch in Ordnung (schließlich heisst es ja auch WahlRECHT und nicht WahlPFLICHT!!!), aber das heisst noch lange nicht, dass er die Rechten Parteien damit unterstützt.

Warum das so ist, da lass ich Dich selbst drüber nachdenken, ich schätze mal, das müsstest Du eigentlich können, ich trau's Dir jetzt einfach mal zu


----------



## nathra (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Nehmen wir mal den worst case an.
der ganze kram in der vorschau wird verboten.
kann ich den mein pc games abo kündigen?
weil über die sims 2 will ich nix wissen.
oder zieht pc games dann nach österreich?
würd mich echt mal interressieren liebe redaktion.
ne antwort darauf wäre nett


----------



## Mishra1985 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



> die Ausländischen Shops dürfen nicht nach Deutschland vertreiben,



Glaube nicht das das die ausländischen Shops auch nur im geringsten Interessiert. Die unterstehen keinem deutschen Recht, nur dem ihres Landes und wenn das verbreiten dort erlaubt ist, kommt die Ware auch.


----------



## chemical1981 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				think1 am 05.06.2009 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn irgendwelchen hochagressiven jugendlichen jetzt ihr agressivmachendes spiel weggenommen wird....
> 
> wird es zu mehr amokläufen kommen als vorher. allein aus protest. selbst ich wäre echt sauer und ich bin eigentlich ein ruhiger mensch.




Lächerlich und damit die These von Dr. Pfeiffer bestätigt. Nein wenn irgendein Hirni jetzt auf die Idee kommen würde auf diesem Gesetzentwurf eine Gewalttat zu betreiben, wäre es nicht nur Kontraproduktiv sondern auch ein Verbrechen was hart bestraft werden muss. Die Unantastbarkeit des Menschen ist immer zu respektieren, immer!


----------



## chemical1981 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Mishra1985 am 05.06.2009 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> > die Ausländischen Shops dürfen nicht nach Deutschland vertreiben,
> 
> 
> 
> Glaube nicht das das die ausländischen Shops auch nur im geringsten Interessiert. Die unterstehen keinem deutschen Recht, nur dem ihres Landes und wenn das verbreiten dort erlaubt ist, kommt die Ware auch.




Ich denke nicht das man den shop verklagt, nein man wird dir das Spiel wegnehmen und eine Strafe aufbrummen, das wird eh der Zoll machen ob Grenzen offen oder nicht. Kannst ja auch keine Tiere oder Handtaschen usw. einkaufen.


----------



## NineEleven (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

das ist jez aber wirklich bevormundung 1. grades


----------



## think1 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				chemical1981 am 05.06.2009 21:45 schrieb:
			
		

> think1 am 05.06.2009 21:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol^^ du bist mehr so der ernste typ oder?


----------



## chemical1981 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				NineEleven am 05.06.2009 21:48 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist jez aber wirklich bevormundung 1. grades




Soviel zum Thema Die Linke und die DDR, man sollte spätestens jetzt die anderen Parteien gründlich auf Verfassungswidrigkeit usw. prüfen, denn Zensur oder Verbote diesen Ausmaßes hat nichts anders als Manipulation als Hauptgrund. Lobbyistenstaat fruchtet. Die CDU CSU denken nicht an das VOLK nein es ist die Macht und der Kontrollwahn, dass ist meine Einschätzung. Beispiel Terrorismus: Als freier Deutscher Demokrat habe ich keine Angst vor Anschläge ich setze mich auf die Bombe und singe die Nationalhymne, und zeige damit ich bin Frei'!!! 
Benjamin Franklin: Wer Freiheit aufgibt, für ein bisschen Sicherheit, hat weder das eine noch das andere verdient.  Schlaue Worte, die immer die Deutschen vergessen.


----------



## chemical1981 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				think1 am 05.06.2009 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> chemical1981 am 05.06.2009 21:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, gerade schon, denn ich bin wirklich erschüttert über den Gesetzesentwurf, ich habe wirklich kein nerv mehr diese Dinge mit Humor zu sehen, ich bin der Meinung die meinen es ernst.


----------



## Freakless08 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Da kann man aber am Sonntag zeigen was das Volk will (vorausgesetzt 18+  ).
z.B. Piratenpartei. Die setzen sich für Demokratie und gegen Zensur und Verbote ein (dazu gehören natürlich auch die "Killerspiele").
http://piratenpartei.de/

Aber solange noch weiter die SPD und CDU gewählt werden kann man das natürlich vergessen. Deshalb:
*Geht am Sonntag wählen.*

Hierzu der Bericht Piratenpartei gegen Killerspielverbot:
http://piratenpartei.de/presse/Piratenpartei%20lehnt%20Forderungen%20der%20Innenministerkonferenz%20nach%20Spieleverboten%20und%20Militäreinsatz%20ab


----------



## BiJay (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Omg, sie wollen tatsächlich SPIELE verbieten? *sad*


----------



## havoc19x (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ma im Ernst, für was für "höhere" Menschen halten die sich eigendlich? Ich will den Tag erleben, an dem ein solches Gesetz in Deutschland eingeführt wird, ohne das das irgendwelche Konsequenzen hat.


----------



## think1 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

die haben einfach kein plan^^

niemand von den hat jemals selber gezockt. die können nich mal son spiel installieren.
ernst meinen die das aber zum glück entscheiden die nichts^^
die kommen damit nich durch.


----------



## godforsaken6666 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				chemical1981 am 05.06.2009 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Da steht ja nur etwas von einem Herstellungs und Verbreitsungverbot, aber von einem Besitzverbot bei volljährigen ist ja keine rede- also wird man seine Spiel doch weiterhin aus dem i- bestellen können oder liege ich falsch?




Verbreitungsverbot, wie sollst du etwas bekommen wenn man es nicht kaufen darf. Wenn die Polizei dich mit dem Produkt erwischt stellt sich eher die Frage woher hast du es bekommen, die Ausländischen Shops dürfen nicht nach Deutschland vertreiben, Verbreitungsverbot. Herstellungsverbot sagt sogar aus, dass du es nicht mal selber Programmieren darfst. [/quote]

Killerspiele wie Manhunt sind ja schon verboten/beschlagnahmt und ich besitzte es als Import aus ösi Land trotzdem.
Bei beschlagnahmten Medien ist nur der weiter verkauf und das öffentliche vorführen innerhalb deutschLANs verboten, aber nicht der Bezug aus dem Aus land und der private Besitz


----------



## Mishra1985 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				chemical1981 am 05.06.2009 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Mishra1985 am 05.06.2009 21:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich glaube nicht das man den Zoll innerhalb der EU fürchten muss. Mir wurde noch nie ein Paket kontrolliert.


----------



## nathra (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				chemical1981 am 05.06.2009 21:54 schrieb:
			
		

> think1 am 05.06.2009 21:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der meinung bin ich leider auch.
muß mich auch anstrengen ruhig zu bleiben.
in gedanken hab ich die ganze bande schon längst ausgelöscht.
bringt aber nix und ist kontraproduktiv.
ich hoffe das sowas nicht auf europa ebene durchkommt.
(obwohl ich da noch weniger hoffnungen habe)

aber toll das die ganzen spiele firmen nichts dagegen machen.
da fühl ich mich auch verarscht.
immerhin steht da eine milliarden industrie hinter.


----------



## NineEleven (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

aber wenn wir hier schon bei importhändlern möglich/nicht möglich sind...

sollte ich nach mehreren versuchen wirklich kein Spiel importieren können wegen Zoll oder so, werd ich halt zum raubkopierer und werde den Entwicklern einen Check schicken...

Man will ja sein Spiel schließlich auch bezahlt haben


----------



## nathra (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				NineEleven am 05.06.2009 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> aber wenn wir hier schon bei importhändlern möglich/nicht möglich sind...
> 
> sollte ich nach mehreren versuchen wirklich kein Spiel importieren können wegen Zoll oder so, werd ich halt zum raubkopierer und werde den Entwicklern einen Check schicken...
> 
> Man will ja sein Spiel schließlich auch bezahlt haben



eigentlich schon.
aber wie ich oben schon schrieb.
die firmen haben auch nichts gemacht um so ein gesetz abzuwenden.
deswegen bin ich da etwas zwiegespalten.
aber die diskusion sollte jetzt nicht in die richtung gehn, denke ich^^


----------



## Hurrican (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Also so langsam reißt mir die Hutschnurr. Was Bilden sich diese Beschränkten, Gehirnamputierten Minister eigentlich ein? Stopfen sich die Taschen mit unseren Steuergeldern voll und ziehen hier sone scheiße ab. Die sollten lieber die verfickten Faschos ect. bekämpfen anstatt irgend einen Schwachsinnigen gesetzentwurf zu entwickeln. Kein wunder das man da Aggro wird. Ich weiß eins, wenn das Verbot kommt werd ich meine Games importieren. Scheiß auf die Politiker Scheiß auf die Bevormundung.

Das Problem sitz vor dem Rechner nicht auf der Festplatte. Wenn die Eltern ihre Rotzgören nicht im Griff haben selber Schuld. Und wer die Realität im Spiel nicht mehr der vor der Tür unterscheiden kann sollte sich einweisen und untersuchen lassen.

Zocker der Nation vereinigt euch und Putscht die Regierung.


----------



## chemical1981 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				godforsaken6666 am 05.06.2009 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> chemical1981 am 05.06.2009 21:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Killerspiele wie Manhunt sind ja schon verboten/beschlagnahmt und ich besitzte es als Import aus ösi Land trotzdem.
Bei beschlagnahmten Medien ist nur der weiter verkauf und das öffentliche vorführen innerhalb deutschLANs verboten, aber nicht der Bezug aus dem Aus land und der private Besitz [/quote]

Ich weiß nicht wie es ist, wenn man dein Haus durchsuchen sollte und sie finden es, denke da haben sie schon die Möglichkeit dich zu " enteignen "


----------



## Freakless08 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nathra am 05.06.2009 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> der meinung bin ich leider auch.
> muß mich auch anstrengen ruhig zu bleiben.
> in gedanken hab ich die ganze bande schon längst ausgelöscht.
> bringt aber nix und ist kontraproduktiv.
> ...


Wie schon vorhin geschrieben kann jeder hier was dagegen machen. Einfach zur Wahl gehen und eine andere Partei wählen.
z.B. die *Piratenpartei* setzt sich gegen das Spieleverbot ein :
http://piratenpartei.de/presse/Piratenpartei%20lehnt%20Forderungen%20der%20Innenministerkonferenz%20nach%20Spieleverboten%20und%20Militäreinsatz%20ab
Wählbar diesen Sonntag (EU Wahlen)

Solange aber weiterhin SPD und CDU irgendwo an der Spitze hängen, dann gute Nacht. Auch der Bundeswehreinsatz im Inneren ist mehr als Kritisch (Stasi reloaded?)



> aber toll das die ganzen spiele firmen nichts dagegen machen.
> da fühl ich mich auch verarscht.
> immerhin steht da eine milliarden industrie hinter.


Das verstehe ich auch nicht aber die halten wohl lieber den Mund, sind ja eh in der Minderheit. Turtle Entertainment hat sich schließlich auch nicht Gerichtlich gegen ein Verbot der Austragungen der IFNG in den jeweiligen Städten wo sie hin wollten gewehrt. Zudem würde das ein "böses Licht" auf die Industrie bringen wenn in den Nachrichten laut verkündet wird "Firma X stellt sich gegen ein Verbot von "Brutalen Gewaltverherrlichten Killerspielen" wie das immer in den Medien so schön übertrieben hochgeputscht wird. Aber vieleicht bewegen die sich noch. Wobei die Zeitschriftenverlage haben sich auch nicht dagegen gewehrt (also Focus, SPiegel etc.) als die Pressefreiheit gesetzlich "etwas" eingeschränkt wurde und haben lieber hinterher ein wenig rumgejammert als es zu spät war.



			
				NineEleven am 05.06.2009 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> aber wenn wir hier schon bei importhändlern möglich/nicht möglich sind...
> 
> sollte ich nach mehreren versuchen wirklich kein Spiel importieren können wegen Zoll oder so, werd ich halt zum raubkopierer und werde den Entwicklern einen Check schicken...
> 
> Man will ja sein Spiel schließlich auch bezahlt haben


Ob das in ein paar Jahren dann noch geht? 

Speicherung der Internetverbindungen für 6 Monate, 
Zensurula (die Internetseiten sperren möchte welches bestimmt auch auf "normale" Seiten irgendwann umgesetzt wird welche sich einfach nur kritisch mit der Politik auseinandersetzt, oder eben die Downloads - man bedenke den Satz von damals : Keiner möchte eine Mauer bauen - zwei Monate später war sie da ; oder die LKW Maut zur Überwachung und Abrechnung von LKWs - heutzutage werden auch Autos damit erfasst - also auch du und ich), 
Planung der Bundeswehr im Inneren (sag nur : Stasi)

und es wird noch so weitergehen......


----------



## chemical1981 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				NineEleven am 05.06.2009 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> aber wenn wir hier schon bei importhändlern möglich/nicht möglich sind...
> 
> sollte ich nach mehreren versuchen wirklich kein Spiel importieren können wegen Zoll oder so, werd ich halt zum raubkopierer und werde den Entwicklern einen Check schicken...
> 
> Man will ja sein Spiel schließlich auch bezahlt haben



LOL das habe ich mir auch überlegt, man sollte auf Spendenbasis EA und co stützen. Besser als nichts. Den Rest runterziehen auf Servern im z,b. Niemandsland, auf einer alten ölplattform oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Shanks87 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Das Problem ist einfach das, die leute mit nen goldenen löffel im arsch und abi auf der privatschule, sowas von volksfremd sind und einen bevormunden wollen und das nicht nur seit kurzen. Wie war das mit überwachung und Datenspeicherung?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGD2q2vewzQ

Wir können glücklich sein wenn wir in 20 jahren nicht in Reservarte leben, wenn sich nicht bald was ändert. Auserdem wie wollen leute die ne floppy für ein plüschhasen oder
CD-Rom für ne neue kreation von der pizzeria um eck rum halten einen weis machen
das internet und technik hexenwerk ist und verbrant gehört. 
Scheinbar haben die Politiker aus der geschichte nichts gelernt....


----------



## Mighty-Pirate (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Kleine Hochrechnung:

Momentan haben zur Wahl am Sonntag ca. 64.3 Mio Bürger das Wahlrecht
http://www.presseportal.de/pm/74247/1334054/der_bundeswahlleiter

Leider habe ich keine verlässlichen Spiele-Verkaufszahlen gefunden aber scheinbar beretis 2006 wurde CS über 500.000 mal in Deutschland verkauft. 
http://iq.lycos.de/qa/show/61911/Wie-oft-ist-das-Spiel-Counterstrike-in-Deutschland-verkauft-worden/

Bekannterweise (für mich auch seltsamerweise, weil ich CS nicht mag) ist CS Source seit x-Monaten immer noch in der Verkaufs-Top-10.

Schwierig zu sagen, wieviele CS-Zocker nun wirklich in der BRD unterwegs sind, aber es reichen schon 683.000 (wenn volljährig) aus, um der Piratenpartei ein ganzes Prozent zu bescheren 

Denkt mal drüber nach und rafft euch auf, am Sonntag wählen zu gehen!!


----------



## havoc19x (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Politiker verfolgen bei jeder Art von freizügigem oder (wenn auch nur leicht) brutalem Material nur eine Ansicht: Gibt's nicht! Und jetzt mach mir 'n Sandwich.


----------



## chemical1981 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shanks87 am 05.06.2009 22:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist einfach das, die leute mit nen goldenen löffel im arsch und abi auf der privatschule, sowas von volksfremd sind und einen bevormunden wollen und das nicht nur seit kurzen. Wie war das mit überwachung und Datenspeicherung?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGD2q2vewzQ
> 
> Wir können glücklich sein wenn wir in 20 jahren nicht in Reservarte leben, wenn sich nicht bald was ändert. Auserdem wie wollen leute die ne floppy für ein plüschhasen oder
> ...



Ja und so leit es mir tut, muss ich gestehen, dass ich die CDU nicht nur wegen der Killerspielmist nicht wähle, nein wegen der große Bruder und ach her je beschützer der Nationmentalität verweigere. Christlich Demokratische Union, der Name ist ja schon Grundrechtsfeindlich "Christlich"
hat in der Politik nicht zu suchen, oder haben wir nicht eine Religionsfreiheit? Achso BDU Buddistische Demokratische Union oder IDU Islamische Demokratische Union würde Ihr ja auch nicht wählen oder? Wie kann eine Christliche Politik das Grundrecht vertreten? Das sind Themen die gehören zur Persönlichkeit und nicht in den Bundestag!  Stimmt wir haben ja eine Leitkultur, welche nehmen wir, die Kaiserliche, die Hilterische oder die übernommenen Amerikanische (Nachkriegszeit).


----------



## ggallin1 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				chemical1981 am 05.06.2009 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> jetzt mal ganz cool, wir dürfen jetzt als Gamer nicht dummschwätzen. Wir müssen sachlich bleiben, die Sache ist ein Generationsproblem alla 68iger.Es ist wichtig, gewaltfrei, zu protestieren.Die Menschen  müssen sich über uns aufregen und uns wahrnehmen. Jeden Tag protestieren, Flyer verteilen, unterschriften Sammeln, Abgeordnete seine Ungunst zivilisiert erklären. Jeder Austicker gibt " more fire in the Oil". Ich sehe es so: Ich spiele Games unwahrscheinlich gerne, wie andere Bücher gerne lesen oder Filme gerne schauen. Nun will man mir dieses wegnehmen, weil behauptet wird es schadet der Gesellschaft. Ich sehe das als einen direkten Angriff auf meine Person und auf mein Geist. Wäre ich Schwul, Debatte in Russland, und diese wäre Sittenwidrig, ist sowas nicht zu verbieten, es wäre meine Persönlichkeit, mein Gottverdammtes Recht der Selbstentfaltung, Sitte hin oder her. Ich finde Killerspiele schön interessant und spannend und Ponyhofrosaerdbeerezuckersüß mist Krank, trotzdem habe ich keine Verbietungszwang! Ich bitte sämtliche PC Magazine eine Art große Lobby aufzubauen, ich bin dabei!
> Bitte erklärt mir aber noch vorher die Adressanschrift an die Abgeordneten. Ich kann da nichts finden. Listenplatz und Standort mehr nicht, wie schreib ich das auf ein Kuvert?



haste recht, wir müssen uns zusammenraffen und den drecksäcken zeigen wo es lang geht, du sprichst es an, es ist ein generationenkonflikt al a 68er, es geht hier nicht nur um uns gamer, es geht um alle, der staat mischt sich immer mehr in unsre privatangelegenheiten ein, heute wollen sie uns gamer an den kragen, morgen sind andere dran!!!! FTW!!!


----------



## sularko (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Nur wenn die alte riege der Politiker, gegen heute jüngere Leute ausgetauscht wird, werden die Menschen begreifen, das Computerspiele Kunst sind, und sie so auch behandeln.


----------



## nathra (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

@Freakless08
die piraten partei werd ich auch wählen. steht schon länger fest.
wird das erste mal in 12 jahren sein das ich wählen geh^^.

mit der zensur hast du wohl recht,aber das ist sowas von einfach zu umgehn.
einfach nen "freien" dns server eintragen und die sache hat sich erledigt.
hab mir auch schon ne liste mit dns servern besorgt^^ ,falls es soweit kommt und ich nicht mehr auf "meine" seiten komme.

die petition von pc games muß auch noch ausgedruckt und verschickt werden.

so langsam muß sich wohl jeder mal bewegen wenn er nicht will das solche gesetze durchkommen.
den kopf in den sand stecken bringt nichts.(leider, hab auch immer auf die vernunft der menschen gebaut)
die welt wird immer mehr zur stasi 2.0 und die medien helfen kräftig mit.


----------



## Sashimono (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Das "Computerspiele Verbot" wird sehr wahrscheinlich kommen und noch in absehbarer
Zeit - wenn nicht schon tats. noch i.d. Jahr o.
im nächsten - dann spätestens bis 2015.

Und es ist ein "Computer-Spiele Verbot", denn es wird - etwas früher o. später - nicht nur die "echten Killerspiele" betreffen, sondern alle klassischen Abenteuerspiele - incl. Warhammer (Online) und ggf. auch World of 
Warcraft " und wahrscheinlich sogar Tomb Raider incl. Age of Empire etc..  ! Daher kann man den Begriff "Killerspiele" gleich knicken, DENN es wäre ja "schön", wenn "nur" echt brutale (echte) Killerspiele verboten würden ! Auch das hier immer noch viele glauben " Das kommt sowieso nicht !" - Das kommt, da könnt Ihr ganz sicher sein ! - LEIDER !
Mich macht das Ganze ungemein wütend, denn es ist ein TIEFER Eingriff in die persönlichen Freiheitsrechte für jeden mündigen Bürger und eine Sauerei. Man muss
sich vorstellen, da versauen 2 - 5 total irre
Typen 100.000den normalen Menschen die
Freiheit und Freude  frei klassische Abenteuer-Computerspiele zu spielen - vielleicht für immer - ohne Sinn und Verstand. - Nur weil
die Politiker glauben, dadurch die Mehrheit
der Stimmen d. Deutschen für sich zu gewinnen und die Mehrheit der Deutschen
interessiert sich - tatsächlich nicht - für 
Abenteuer-Computerspiele, ja Millionen wissen sogar immer noch nicht wie man
Computer bedient - vorwiegend ältere natürlich, und die hat man zu 90% klar hinter
sich - denn es ist denen EGAL.
Und dies wird erst der Anfang sein es ist nur
eine Frage der Zeit wann z.B. dann auch Abenteuer-Filme verboten - wie z.B. Terminator
- geschweige denn Filme wie SAW usw.(was aber ja eher ein Horror-Thriller ist ) - ja
ich sehe es sogar kommen, dass man Filme
wie ZORRO mit Antonio Banderas eines Tages
ebenfalls verbieten wird !
Auswandern hilft auch nichts,  das ist nur
passiver Widerstand - vielmehr muss man
aktiven Widerstand leisten und Unrecht bekämpfen,  das Verbot von Abenteuerspielen ist UNRECHT und UNGERECHT


----------



## nathra (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Sashimono am 05.06.2009 22:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Das "Computerspiele Verbot" wird sehr wahrscheinlich kommen und noch in absehbarer
> Zeit - wenn nicht schon tats. noch i.d. Jahr o.
> im nächsten - dann spätestens bis 2015.
> 
> ...



dazu fällt mir nur 1 film ein "demolition man".
grausame welt   ,   nur werbe jingles als musik usw.
da mach ich mich lieber selber weg bevor ich in so einer welt leben müßte


----------



## Peddaa (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Die können es aber auch nicht lassen...
Vor ein paar Wochen versuchte man es noch mit Paintball, was nicht geklappt, und sofort schwenkt man wieder auf die Killerspiele um.

Dann muss ich mir vorsichtshalber wohl noch schnell GTA 4 und CoD 5 kaufen. Und hoffentlich kommt Mafia 2 noch rechtzeitig raus...


----------



## PostalDude83 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

tze.. wird halt importiert.. idioten an der führung in de -.-


----------



## chemical1981 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nathra am 05.06.2009 22:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Sashimono am 05.06.2009 22:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ach und Minority Report. Am liebsten gleich in die Fresse dann zum Richter. Ach warte mal das hatten wir ja schon bei den Naz.. Die hatten doch Hohheitsaufgabe, ggf. möchten die Politiker das ja wieder, 
Versammlungsrecht verschärfen, 
Polizeirecht stärken 
Stasi Datenkontrollen
dinge die schleichend immer mehr und mehr in der Gesellschaft als Selbstverständlich verankert wird und Schwups, dann sind die Gerichtsverhandlungen so wie bei Sophie Scholl hahaha. Okay ich glaube von der totes Strafe sind wir weit weg ist auch gut so. 
Denotionten als ehrenamtlicher Polizist küren lol, des fehlt noch, kommt aber bald gewiss.  
Mein Nachbar spielt Couter Strike holen sie ihn!!! Oje, Straßbourg soll schön sein.


----------



## Hurrican (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Was die Minister in Ihrer unendlichen weissheit von heute vergessen sind die wähler von morgen. Ich selbst bin 29 und ein Potentieller wähler wen glauben die werde ich nach solchen aktionen wohl wählen? Ebenso werden es die leute tun die heute 16 sind. Und die man jetzt unbeachtet lässt und bevormundet weil man sie unterschätzt. Die Rache kommt spät aber sie wird kommen.



MfG Hurrican


----------



## chemical1981 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Hurrican am 05.06.2009 22:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Was die Minister in Ihrer unendlichen weissheit von heute vergessen sind die wähler von morgen. Ich selbst bin 29 und ein Potentieller wähler wen glauben die werde ich nach solchen aktionen wohl wählen? Ebenso werden es die leute tun die heute 16 sind. Und die man jetzt unbeachtet lässt und bevormundet weil man sie unterschätzt. Die Rache kommt spät aber sie wird kommen.
> 
> 
> 
> MfG Hurrican



Ja und wenn wir im Politikalter sind und unsere Generation regiert, dann kürzen wir die Rente und holen unser Geld zurück! Und führen Pornospiele ein, ich denke Ninteno macht dass bald möglich. Ehrlich dann brauchen wir keine shooter mehr. lol.


----------



## nathra (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				PostalDude83 am 05.06.2009 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> tze.. wird halt importiert.. idioten an der führung in de -.-


wird aber falls es durchkommt wohl nicht auf DE beschränkt bleiben.
weißt doch wie es ist DE will doch alles mit seinen europäischen nachbarn teilen.

ma was anderes. gibts eigentlich gute spiele seiten die nicht in deutschland sind(deutsche sprache^^)
hab grad alle sites in meinen favoriten durchgeschaut und die sind alle in DE ansässig ausser 
http://www.gameswelt.de/ die haben den server in der schweiz stehn.


----------



## Sashimono (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nathra am 05.06.2009 22:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Sashimono am 05.06.2009 22:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     Sehr richtig....lol...Ein "klass. Abenteuer- o. Kriegsspielverbot" wie es eigentlich richtig heissen müsste ( das würde der Wahrheit näher kommen) schafft nur neues Unrecht und neue Ungerechtigkeit ! Zum klassischen Abenteuer gehören aber auch Kampf und Krieg und (klassische) Krieger, dies kann und darf man nicht verleugnen und an Natürlichkeit ist nichts böses. Ich stelle mir oft ein Szenario vor, von einer total DEGENERIERTEN Menschheit, die keine ( mehr o. weniger normalen) Waffen mehr hat
und wo keiner mehr weiss wie man kämpft z.B. im Jahr 2.300 n.Chr., es herrschen nur
Friede und Eierkuchen und dann kommen aus dem All tats. brutale Außerirdische die
vielleicht so sind wie die ALIENS aus Alien und dann kommen die Deutschen der
Zukunft und begrüssen diese herzlich mit Rosa-Plüschelephanten und die Aliens
zischen dann .: " Oh wie süss - dann - fressen wir Euch auch nicht ! "....


----------



## Memphis11 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Scheinbar ist dem  innenmenister langweilig, oder ihm ist langweilig, eins von beidem wird es wohl sein, der weiß zu 98% warscheinlich nicht mal was er da überhaupt verbietet , hauptsache irgendwas wird verboten, das ist ja Modern zu zeit in GERMANY


----------



## chemical1981 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Sashimono am 05.06.2009 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> nathra am 05.06.2009 22:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahah, haben wir doch schon, nach deiner Beschreibung sehe ich eine Kuhherde, ggf. war ja das mal die Hoheitsrasse, dann kam der Mensch. 

Ne des schlimme ist ja, das die eigentlichen agressiven ja die Antigamerfraktion ist. Die Gewaltform ist der Zwang, Manipulation, Bevormundung und ignoranz. Die Gamer prügeln nur die maus und werden oft dick dabei. Haber aber mal mit nem Freund diskutiert, der War Harzi 4 fan. Den sein Traum war Bierkiste, PC , WoW und ruhe, Harz 4 reicht meint er. Ggf. Merkt die Politik, das ein gutes Spiel, ein Pc usw. die Geldgier ausbremsten könnte, davon hat ja niemand was. Also Games weg, wieder Schaffe gehen und viel viel geld ausgeben auf deine Kosten. Bin sicher auch das ist ein Grund für ein Verbot. Geht ja auch um PISA usw.


----------



## teerminator (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Lächerlich, in einem Land wo es nichteinmal möglich ist, eine Partei wie die NPD zu verbieten, die nichts anderes als Hass und Gewalt propagiert, sind sich nun alle Minister einig, wenn es um Computerspiele geht - 
ein Armutszeugnis für die Politik ist das!


----------



## dakader (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				teerminator am 05.06.2009 23:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Lächerlich, in einem Land wo es nichteinmal möglich ist, eine Partei wie die NPD zu verbieten, die nichts anderes als Hass und Gewalt propagiert, sind sich nun alle Minister einig, wenn es um Computerspiele geht -
> ein Armutszeugnis für die Politik ist das!



Das kann man genau so unterschreiben.


----------



## Gorithus (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Was soll man da jetzt noch sagen. Manchmal kann man den Politikern und den Wählern noch so vernünftige Argumente bringen... es nutzt doch nichts.

Mir als Erwachsenen Bürger will man verbieten Ego-Shooter zu spielen aber Hauptsache ich kann mir legal im Laden um die Ecke ein Messer kaufen dessen Zweck es eindeutig nicht ist mein Schnitzel zu zerkleinern.

Das wirklich Schlimme ist, dass das mit den Spielen ja nicht mal wichtig ist. Aber die Regierung ist in Deutschland zur Zeit auf einem Kurs den ich nicht mehr ertrage. Ständig werden Gesetze beschlossen, die es dem Staat erleichtern in meine Privatssphäre einzudringen. Ständig werden Gesetze beschlossen die mir verbieten mich vor dem Eindringen in meine Privatssphäre zu schützen. Immer wenn es ein Problem gibt werden der Exekutive mehr Macht und den Bürgern mehr Verbote gegeben. Ich bin schon gespannt welches Verbot als nächstes auf uns zu kommt. Womöglich will die Regierung nach chinesischem Vorbild ein paar Suchwörter und Seiten im Internet blockieren? Oder nach US-Amerikanischem Vorbild jeden durchleuchten, der sich von der Uni-Bibliothek ein Buch über Nuklearphysik ausborgt? Bin schon sehr gespannt was als nchstes kommt.


----------



## NineEleven (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Das tut zwar nix zur Sache aber...WEERDER BREEEMEN!!!

damit der ernst mal etwas absinkt


----------



## JAMICABILE (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Hallo, ich kann leider nur sagen, wie traurig
ich es finde was mit diesem Staat los ist!!
Ich bin leider erst 16 und kann noch nicht wählen,
aber wenn ich es könnte, würde ich sofort
die linken oder die Piratenpartei wählen, denn diese
vertreten zumindest in einigen Gebieten
meine Interessen, aber nun zum thema: Es ist eine Frechheit was die Politiker sich rausnehmen,
Sie bevorzugen das Volk, in nun bald jeder erdenklichen Weise, was mich, auch wenn zu dieser Zeit noch nicht gelebt habe, sehr stark an die DDR und die Stasi. Das witzigste ist ja
die Tatsache, dass die meisten Politiker, die sich über dieses Thema so abfällig auslassen
nicht mal einen PC zu Hause haben und sich trotzdem ein Urteil darüber erlauben, vor allen
dingen die Bayern, auch wenn das jetzt etwas rassistisch klingt, die waren die Initiatoren von diesem Mist! Ich denke es wird nur eins passieren, wenn dieses Verbot durchgesetzt und das ist exakt das Gegenteil von dem, was die Politiker erreichen wollen und zwar wird
ein Schwarzmarkt innerhalb Deutschlands
entstehen, auf dem die Spiele dann unter dem
tisch und heimlich verkauft werden. Im Prinzip
ist das alles nur purer Aktionismus, um an Wählerstimmen zu kommen! Ich spiele nun schon "Killerspiele", seit ich 5 Jahre alt bin
und fühle mich nicht so, als ob ich die nächsten 
Tage mal einen Amoklauf in der Schule starte, denn Ego-Shooter haben daran die geringste Schuld, sie können der Auslöser sein, aber auf keinen Fall der Ursprung, es ist doch eine Tatsache, dass alle Amokläufe von Schülern
begangen wurden, die starke soziale Probleme
hatten, aber das wurde von den werten Politikern nicht erwähnt, denn das würde das
Staatsbild schädigen:"Soziale Probleme!?, sowas gibt es doch in DE nicht"(ironie), nein
die Schuld wurde als aller erstes am PC
des Schülers gesucht!! Naja sollen die mal
machen, ich bekomme meine Spiele
auch so, ich mag sie eh lieber englisch!
Ich denke auch meine 50 Euro für Rapid-Share haben sich gelohnt. Thank You for listening!


----------



## NineEleven (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

wenn wir schonmal dabei sind...

Wer von euch glaubt hier eigentlich, dass das Gesetz durchkommt...

ich tippe mal auf...naja 60%...aller abgegebenen Stimmen..
mich ausgeschlossen übrigens


----------



## Nightbird (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

wenn wir schon dabei sind sollten wir gleich auch noch die Nachrichten verbieten. Es ist echt unmoeglich wieviel Gewalt dort verbreitet wird. Und das schon gleich morgens als erstes!


----------



## STF (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				FlorianStangl am 05.06.2009 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Cebulon am 05.06.2009 18:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön geschrieben Hr. Stangl(nator).
Allerdings solltet dann vor allem "ihr" mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen.
Mit "ihr" meine ich Spielemagazine, Gamesportale, Developer & Publisher.
Da sollte man unbedingt über einen Zusammenschluß, zumindest was diesen Punkt betrifft, nachdenken und auch forcieren. Sollte doch im Interesse aller angeführten Gruppen sein.
Klar, ich als kleiner Hans Wurst-Spieler kann auf den Computec-Seiten ein Shirt mit dem Slogen "Ich wähle keine Spielekiller" beziehen und einen Protestbrief-/mail mit dem gleichen Claim abrufen. Dann war da noch die "Gaming is not a Crime" Aktion.
Allerdings wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass das die laute und deutliche Botschaft ist, die du ansprichst. Meist wird man nur dumm angeglotzt (Shirt) oder bekommt eine vorgefertigte u. oftmals fadenscheinige Antwort zurück (Brief/Mail). Wenn überhaupt.
Das hat doch auch nicht viel mit einer Lobby zu tun.
Ihr, in eurer Funktion als Plattform für Spiele, hättet doch da noch andere Möglichkeiten eine Lobby aufzubauen. Sowas hätte auch schon längst passiert sein müssen. Es geht ja nun schon ein paar Jahre so. Wenn also ein Zusammenschluß oben genannter Beteiligten richtig Ernst genommen und durchgesetzt würde, könnten sich die Spieler auch viel besser mit integrieren. Also es muss erstmal eine richtige Basis geschaffen werden. 
Natürlich ist es auch eine finanzielle Frage. Deswegen ja gemeinschaftlich. Auch wenn es erstmal alles Konkurrenten sind. Kann ja auch so bleiben. Nur eben in diesem Punkt sollte man zusammenstehen.

Habe ich ja bei diesem Thema schon öfter geschrieben.
Vielleicht sehe ich es auch falsch...

mfg STF


----------



## JayDaGee (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Kommt das wirklich durch, wähle ich eine Rechts- oder Linksradikale Partei, scheiss egal was das im Endeffekt dann bedeutet.

Der Generationskonflikt ist mit der Internetzensur von der ollen Van der Leyen und der Diskussion um Killerspiele voll entbrannt. BRAVO


----------



## Sashimono (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				chemical1981 am 05.06.2009 23:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Sashimono am 05.06.2009 23:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


- Doch - wirklich recht niveauvoll und gut Deine Antwort und weitere Bemerkung - bist prima nach meiner Meinung, wollte ich Dir auch ganz schleimlos doch noch eben mal sagen - sollst auch wissen, Du schreibst nicht umsonst.. JA, die Sache ist in Wahrheit wirklich
ein Armutszeugnis für unsere Politiker und nicht mehr - die Wahrheit ist nämlich virtuelle
Gewalt ist eher ein Ventil auf hamlose Art reale Gewalt zu verhindern und ein Ventil diese
bzw. Agressivität abzubauen und sich zu entspannen - ebenso wie gute Erotik mit entweder viel Zärtlichkeit  o.  Phantasie ( oder beidem) , die man auch NICHT verbieten sollte ( und hoffentl. auch nicht kann). Und ein klassischer Krieger ist auch im Grunde kein Mörder, sondern eher muss es man so sehen wie es die trad.  Nordamerk. Indianer tun - eher ein Garant für Gerechtigkeit, Freiheit und Schutz - ähnlich einem Polizisten der sich wahrer Gerechtigkeit verpflichtet sieht in erster Linie und nicht nur dem Gesetz - so wie Ed-O'Neil als Lt. Friday in L.A. Dragnet z.B. - wahrer Verstand und wahre Menschlichkeit sind gefragt. Das Böse sind keine i.G. harmlosen Klassik-Abenteuerspiele - ob diese nun in einem hist. Konflikt (z.B.im 2. Weltkrieg)  o. in SF- und Fantasy-Welten spielen - das wahre Böse, sind Dinge wie die unnötige und vermeidbare Finanz-Wirtschaftskrise, die Menschenleben zerstört, Millonenfach neue Arbeitslosikeit und Hoffnungslosigkeit verursacht und tats. auch viele Menschnleben fordert - z.B. auf Haiti und sogar letztendl. auch in Deutschland - dies sollte man bekämpfen und verbieten und nicht i.G. harmlose "Pixel-Spiele", die "normalen" Menschen eher das Leben verschönern und agressionsabbauend wirken und nur bei bereits geistig kranken Menschen - und auch nur eher selten bzw. rel. minimal - fördernd bzw. intensivierend wirken. So sehr mir die Opfer von  Winnenden auch leid tun - die wirkliche grundsätzl. pers. Freiheit des Menschen ist ebenfalls ein lebenswichtiges und hohes bis höchstes Gut - und ein PC-Spiele-Verbot fördert diese Freiheit nicht, sondern im Gegenteil es beschränkt sie weiter um ein erhebliches Mass. Dies ist keine Lösung sondern nichts weiter als ein Deckmantel , der eines Fouché(s) würdig wäre um von den ECHTEN Probleme abzulenken - ein reines Alibi leider zu Lasten unserer aller Freiheit, ob man dies wahrhaben will o. nicht es ist so. Ich für meinem Teil werde mir dann keine o. kaum mehr PC-Spiele kaufen - höchstens noch ggf. Disney-PC-Spiele, die sind WENIGSTENS schön BUNT ! Und wenigstens farbenfroh ist. besser als nichts !
- Kann nur hoffen, dass der Disney-Tarzan wenigstens sein Messer behalten darf ! - 
Damit es wenigstens HALBWEGS realistisch bleibt - nicht, dass der noch am Ende
einen Cheerleader Pompom schwingen muss - da frage mich was will E. Rice Burroughs
Tarzan im Kongogebiet Afrikas um 1870 eigentlich mit nem Pompon ?!! 
Fazit - lol - Also auch verbieten - Tarzan, Ivanhoe, Herr der Ringe, Conan, Allan Quatermaine sowieso, Jule Verne usw. bitte auch und vor allem Mittelalter-Feste, wenn dann bitte
nur OHNE Ritter...


----------



## Freakless08 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				JayDaGee am 06.06.2009 01:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt das wirklich durch, wähle ich eine Rechts- oder Linksradikale Partei, scheiss egal was das im Endeffekt dann bedeutet.
> 
> Der Generationskonflikt ist mit der Internetzensur von der ollen Van der Leyen und der Diskussion um Killerspiele voll entbrannt. BRAVO


Was für ein Bullshit. Mit radikalen Parteien (egal ob rechts oder links) machst du es auch nicht besser, eher genauso schlecht oder sogar schlechter. 

Wähl lieber eine Partei die deine Interessen vertritt wie z.B. die Piratenpartei. 
http://piratenpartei.de/presse/Piratenpartei%20lehnt%20Forderungen%20der%20Innenministerkonferenz%20nach%20Spieleverboten%20und%20Militäreinsatz%20ab
Die setzten sich gegen das Verbot von Egoshooter und anderen Spielen ein sowie gegen Zensur und Überwachung. Zwar eine kleine Partei aber immer noch besser als irgend einer radikalen Partei seine Stimme zu schenken bei der man sich später wünscht sie nie gewählt zu haben wenn sie dann doch an die Macht kommen/bzw. genug Macht aufbauen konnten.


----------



## Macbeth69 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Na endlich, in diesem Zuge können wir dann auch gleich den Koran, die Bibel und Alfred Bioleks Kochbücher mit auf den Scheiterhaufen werfen. Ach ja, ich kanns kaum erwarten, dass die SS bei mir die Tür einschlägt, weil ein Nachbar denen erzählt hat, dass ich gerade Doom spiele. Leute, freuen wir uns auf rosige Zeiten, unsere Regierung hat eine neue Endlösung des Amokproblems gefunden, endlich. Sehts doch mal positiv, sowas wie in Erfurt oder Winnenden wird nun NIE wieder passieren...


----------



## Hasamoto (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Es kommt so wie wir es immer alle befürchtet haben, und wie ich es gesagt habe

Ich weiss noch wo ich mich beschwert habe mit meinen Avatar hier im Forum wie alle gelacht haben oder sagten Ich sei nicht ganz dicht.
Aber naja ihr seht ja jetzt was ihr davon habt, dieses Verbot wird garantiert durchgesetzt, und das Heist Kein GTA mehr Kein Assasin Creed mehr und auch kein C&C , diese Spiele sind nähmlich die art die sie verbieten wollen

Was mich angeht so mache ich jetzt Folgendes
Wenn ich ein Bestimmtes Spiel haben will Kaufe ich es mir bei Gamesonly oder wenn ich es da nicht bekomme Klau ich es mir aus dem Netz.

Ich lasse mir von NIEMANDEN sagen was ich zu spielen habe und was nicht, nichtmal Gott hat bei mir dieses Recht.

Aufjedenfall werde ich niemals wieder in Deutschland ein Spiel Kaufen, und um erlich zu sein Habe ich auch keine Skrupel das durchzuziehen.

Die wollen Kriminäle haben, so sollen sie welche bekommen


----------



## Cosm0 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Die verkaufen den Leuten Waffen und dan sind sie Bürger schuld wens nach hinten losgeht.


----------



## The_Final (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Cosm0 am 06.06.2009 01:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Die verkaufen den Leuten Waffen und dan sind sie Bürger schuld wens nach hinten losgeht.


Die deutsche Bundesregierung verkauft Waffen? Hab ich da was nicht mitbekommen? 



			
				Macbeth69 am 06.06.2009 01:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehts doch mal positiv, sowas wie in Erfurt oder Winnenden wird nun NIE wieder passieren...


Könnte in gewisser Weise sogar stimmen. Wenn man keinen Schuldigen mehr hat, auf den man es abwälzen kann, ohne damit Arbeit und Kosten zu verursachen, wird man zukünftige Amokläufe wohl nicht mehr so breittreten - und aus den Augen, aus dem Sinn.


----------



## Raptor (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				The_Final am 06.06.2009 02:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Cosm0 am 06.06.2009 01:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na das aber schon ewig, zwar nicht an die Bürger aber deutsche Waffen gehen in die Welt z.B. Uboote nach Israel & Südkorea, Panzer in die Türkei etc. . 
An die Bürger verkauft der Staat natürlich nicht direkt Waffen (obwohl wer weiß das schon), aber die Mitglieder der Schützenverein kommen mit einem Waffenschein an scharfe Waffen ran, anscheinend teilweise sogar an Waffen wie ein G3, eine AK-47 etc. . Aber eine scharfe Pistole reicht ja schon aus, was man bei diveresen Amokläufen sowie anderen Verbrechen schon leider beobachten konnte. Ein striktes Waffenverbot würde hier vielleicht sogar mehr bringen aber da steht eine größere Lobby dahinter. Wobei ich hier nicht auf die Schützenvereine drauf dreschen will. Es ist halt zu einfach auf irgendwas oder wen einzudreschen und Verbote zu forderen. Viel schwerer ist es nach den wirklichen Gründen eines Amoklaufes zu forschen. Diese werden in der Regel auch unterschiedlich sein und somit kein Patentrezept liefern, so daß die Politiker damit etwas anfangen können. Ich glaube es gab mal eine Studie des Secret Service die als Ergebenis hatte, dass die Gründe für bisherige Amokläufe in den USA immer unterschiedlich waren und nie eins zu eins zu vergleichen waren.


----------



## carmikaze (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Hasamoto am 06.06.2009 01:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Es kommt so wie wir es immer alle befürchtet haben, und wie ich es gesagt habe
> 
> Ich weiss noch wo ich mich beschwert habe mit meinen Avatar hier im Forum wie alle gelacht haben oder sagten Ich sei nicht ganz dicht.
> Aber naja ihr seht ja jetzt was ihr davon habt, dieses Verbot wird garantiert durchgesetzt, und das Heist Kein GTA mehr Kein Assasin Creed mehr und auch kein C&C , diese Spiele sind nähmlich die art die sie verbieten wollen
> ...


Dito.


----------



## Vampire13 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ich möchte mich nun auch mal zum Verbot von Killerspielen äußern, da ich zu lange nur die Diskussion verfolgte und nichts tat.

Durch ein Verbot sehe ich verschiedene Gesetze verletzt :
1.) Meines Freiheitsrechts. Mir wird schließlich die Entscheidung genommen, was ich kaufen / spielen darf und was nicht
2.) Das recht auf freien Handel ( Grundvoraussetzung für die Freie Marktwirtschaft, welche bestandteil der EU ist) , so wie der unterstützung einzelner Firmen, was evtl. zur Monopol-Bildung führen könnte.
3.) Diebstahl. Ich habe schließlich viele Stunden und viel Geld in die Spiele investiert, daher verlange ich eine angemessene Entschädigung im Fall eines Verbots ( für die Banken war ja auch genug da ! )

Ich finde es außerden mehr als unverschämt, dass:
1.) Die "Killerspiele-Spieler" schon jetzt fast als verbrecher eingestuft werden und sie garnicht in die politischen Diskussionen mt einbezogen werden.
2.) Das die "Killerspiele" Auslöser Nr.1 sind für Amokläufe. Jeder halbwegs zivilisierte Mensch, mit einem Funken an menschlichem Denkvermögen, der ein solches Spiel spielt läuft nich automatisch amok, nur weil er nun CSS, UT 2004 o.ä. gespielt hat. Tatsächlich wird meiner Meinung nach die Computerspiele-Branche als bequeme Ausrede benutzt, um fatale Mängel im  sozialen Bildungssystem zu vertuschen.
3.) Die Politiker durch ihre Handlungen eigentlich die Illegalität fordern. Denn wie ich hier schon mehrmals gelesen habe und auch selbst meine, werden solche, welche die Spiele spielen wollen immer einen weg finden an solche zu gelangen.

Letztlich noch:
Deutschland wird wieder immermehr zu einem Überwachungsstaat. Erst die die Genemigung der Onlineüberwachung, nun ein radikaler Eingriff in die private Entscheidungsfreiheit. Das letzte mal, dass ähnliche Dinge geschahen war zu einer Zeit, von der wir uns doch eigentlich disstanzieren wollten. Beginnt jetzt doch wieder die Unterdrückung von "Minderheiten" ?

Wer Schreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten!


----------



## The_Final (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Raptor am 06.06.2009 02:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Na das aber schon ewig, zwar nicht an die Bürger aber deutsche Waffen gehen in die Welt z.B. Uboote nach Israel & Südkorea, Panzer in die Türkei etc. .
> An die Bürger verkauft der Staat natürlich nicht direkt Waffen (obwohl wer weiß das schon)


Das war es aber, was ich eigentlich meinte. Ich dachte, es sei aus dem Kontext ersichtlich.


> aber die Mitglieder der Schützenverein kommen mit einem Waffenschein an scharfe Waffen ran, anscheinend teilweise sogar an Waffen wie ein G3, eine AK-47 etc. .


Quelle? Dass Zivilisten Zugang zu vollautomatischen Waffen haben, wäre mir jetzt neu.


> Aber eine scharfe Pistole reicht ja schon aus, was man bei diveresen Amokläufen sowie anderen Verbrechen schon leider beobachten konnte.


Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die Opfer in der Regel unbewaffnet und unvorbereitet sind, reicht auch viel weniger als eine scharfe Pistole.


> Ein striktes Waffenverbot würde hier vielleicht sogar mehr bringen aber da steht eine größere Lobby dahinter.


Eben nicht, wirklich etwas bringen würde in diesem Kontext nur, das Problem an der Wurzel zu packen. Wenn keine Schusswaffen und Kampfmesser mehr zur Verfügung stehen, nimmt man eben Küchenmesser, Fleischerbeile und Baseballschläger, was die Amokläufe eher noch grausamer machen würde; dazu kommt noch, dass Schusswaffen und andere als Waffen zu bezeichnende Objekte (Jagdmesser) von manchen Berufsgruppen zur Ausübung ihrer Tätigkeit benötigt werden (Jäger, Polizisten) und daher ein komplettes Verbot von Waffen praktisch nicht möglich ist. Dazu kommt noch etwas, das in Bezug auf dieses Thema schon zigfach erwähnt wurde: ein Verbot hat noch selten ein Problem gelöst.


> Wobei ich hier nicht auf die Schützenvereine drauf dreschen will. Es ist halt zu einfach auf irgendwas oder wen einzudreschen und Verbote zu forderen. Viel schwerer ist es nach den wirklichen Gründen eines Amoklaufes zu forschen. Diese werden in der Regel auch unterschiedlich sein und somit kein Patentrezept liefern, so daß die Politiker damit etwas anfangen können. Ich glaube es gab mal eine Studie des Secret Service die als Ergebenis hatte, dass die Gründe für bisherige Amokläufe in den USA immer unterschiedlich waren und nie eins zu eins zu vergleichen waren.


Das Problem ist auch, dass es faktisch schwer bis unmöglich ist, alle Ursachen auszurotten. Verletzte Gefühle wird es immer geben, und manche Menschen sind eben mit extrem niedriger Toleranz und hohem Gewaltpotenzial ausgestattet. Auch Ausgrenzung, Mobbing und familiäre Probleme kann der Staat nicht abschaffen. Was man tun kann, ist, Hilfe anzubieten und Menschen zu sensibilisieren. Da sich potenzielle Amokläufer jedoch oft von ihrem sozialen Umfeld abkapseln, ist auch die Wirkung dieser Maßnahmen fraglich. Solange es den Politikern nicht einmal wert ist, sich ernsthaft mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen und über richtige Lösungen nachzudenken, wird es keine Lösungen geben; die jetzigen populistischen Vorstöße haben jedenfalls gar keine Wirkung.



			
				Vampire13 am 06.06.2009 02:42 schrieb:
			
		

> 3.) Die Politiker durch ihre Handlungen eigentlich die Illegalität fordern. Denn wie ich hier schon mehrmals gelesen habe und auch selbst meine, werden solche, welche die Spiele spielen wollen immer einen weg finden an solche zu gelangen.


Eigentlich eine gute Frage: Wenn man gegen ein Gesetz verstößt, das selbst gegen das Grundrecht verstößt, handelt man dann illegal? Wenn es möglich ist, das Spiel aus dem Ausland zu beziehen und man dafür auch den entsprechenden Preis bezahlt, hat man an sich nur gegen ein Gesetz verstoßen, das es gar nicht geben dürfte.


----------



## patsche (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Wer hat sich eigendlich diesen dummen Spruch;

_'Wer nicht wählt, wählt Rechts'_

ausgedacht?   


Totaler nonsinn, wer nicht wählt der wählt nüscht, so siehts aus.  

 Ist trotzdem kein Grund NICHT wählen zu gehen Leute. 

Achja und zum Thema "Killerspiel Verbot", bla.....viel Heisse Luft um nichts!


----------



## Mario0604 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Hallo,
was ich nicht verstehe ist das die Industrie nicht´s dagegen unternimmt !!! Hier geht es nicht nur um unsere Rechte als freie Bürger sondern auch um Arbeitsplätze.
Ein Beispiel: xgi freier Server Anbieter hat denn Betrieb schon eingestellt auf Grund der Rechtslage, oder eher weil sie Angst haben eine auf den Deckel zu bekommen.

Ich glaube zwar nicht das die das Gesetz durch denn Bundestag bekommen (oder hoffe es ) aber allein der Versuch sollte uns allen zu Denken geben was wir am Ende des Jahres wählen.


----------



## Dexter11111 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Leute aufhören sich zu beschweren und agieren…

Schon am Sonntag könnt ihr mit einem einfachen Kreuz die ersten Schritte dafür tun, die Piratenpartei hat sich eindeutig dagegen ausgesprochen:

http://piratenpartei.de/presse/Piratenpartei%20lehnt%20Forderungen%20der%20Innenministerkonferenz%20nach%20Spieleverboten%20und%20Milit%C3%A4reinsatz%20ab


> Die Piratenpartei kritisiert scharf den hilflosen Aktionismus der Innenministerkonferenz und fordert alle Computerspieler auf, bei der Europawahl diesen Sonntag ein erstes Zeichen zu setzen. Als ein Ergebnis der Innenministerkonferenz wurde ein Herstellungs- und Verbreitungsverbot von sogenannten "Killerspielen" erreicht. Nach der Bundestagwahl droht dann auch noch ein Verbot von Paintball.
> Thorsten Wirth, Kandidat der Piratenpartei für die Europawahl, sträuben sich bei solchen Vorhaben die Nackenhaare: "Die Politik zeigt weiter, wie bizarr weltfremd sie mit der Jugendkultur umgeht und wie sehr sie mit der Dummheit der Wähler rechnet. Dass jedesmal wenn ein Jugendlicher Amok läuft, sich ein ganz schlauer Politiker ins Bild drängt und die bösen Computerspiele als Übeltäter ausmacht, ist quasi schon ein 'running gag', auf den gewettet wird.
> Die logische Konsequenz aus derlei Vorgehen wäre: Abschaffung der Bundeswehr, Verbot von Schusswaffen aller Art, Verbot von Brettspielen, deren Ziel die Vernichtung des Gegners ist (Schach, Dame, Risiko ...) . Wo bleibt da eine angemessene Analyse und warum stellt nicht mal jemand die gesellschaftlichen Hintergründe einer Tat wie in Winnenden in Frage? Jugendliche werden auch vom System Schule, von der Gnadenlosigkeit unserer Gesellschaft zu Amokläufern, wo bleiben hier die Konsequenzen?
> Ich selber spiele gerne diese sogenannten 'Killerspiele', man organisiert LAN-Parties und tüftelt Strategien aus, übt seine Geschicklichkeit und hat auch einfach eine geile Zeit zusammen. Wie dumpf ist es denn, erwachsenen Menschen so eine verlogene Moral aufzuzwingen?"
> ...



Sie sind übrigens nicht Grundsätzlich GEGEN das Urheberrecht, sondern wollen eine andere Art von Urheberrecht bewirken, Sie wollen dass die Künstler dahinter mehr vom Gewinn abbekommen (als die etwa 7% der Gesamten Einnahmen) und wollen eine andere Art von System stattdessen einsetzen, wie z.B. die Kulturflat für Kultur und Qualität und gegen Massenwirtschaft und Ausbeutung.


----------



## Mario0604 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Hasamoto am 06.06.2009 01:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Es kommt so wie wir es immer alle befürchtet haben, und wie ich es gesagt habe
> 
> Ich weiss noch wo ich mich beschwert habe mit meinen Avatar hier im Forum wie alle gelacht haben oder sagten Ich sei nicht ganz dicht.
> Aber naja ihr seht ja jetzt was ihr davon habt, dieses Verbot wird garantiert durchgesetzt, und das Heist Kein GTA mehr Kein Assasin Creed mehr und auch kein C&C , diese Spiele sind nähmlich die art die sie verbieten wollen
> ...




Hallo,
ich kan dich da nur unterstützen


----------



## Mario0604 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Nachtrag:
leider hat das mit dem Beitrag von Hasamoto net so geklappt.

Also noch mal, ich werde mir auch jedes Spiel was nach dem Gesetz verboten ist (wenn das Gesetz durch kommt) und mich interesiert aus dem Ausland besorgen so wie warscheinlich 1000 andere, wenn der Staat meint das ich dann Kriminel bin, soll er doch.

Leider ist es in Deutschland so das sich die Bürger alles gefallen lassen, und meinen wenn das in Berlin beschlossen wir ist das Richtig.


----------



## TheMadman (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Mein Optimismus bringt mich noch irgendwann ins Grab, deswegen schlage ich folgendes "Spassgeschäft" vor: Wenn dieser Entsetzens... ach Quatsch, Gesetzesentwurf durchkommt, dann fress´ ich nen Besen. Dann sind die Politiker die Killer, gnihihi!


----------



## Himbeerjochen (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Da ja mein letzter Hinweis auf die wirre Gedankenwelt eine Innenministers wohl auf wenig Resonanz gestoßen ist,hier nochmal:

http://blog.handelsblatt.de/indiskretion/eintrag.php?id=2141

Geht bitte Wählen am Sonntag.Wählt alles,außer dumpfbraun,christlich,(pseudo)sozialdemokratisch,liberal oder die scheinheiligen Grünen.Warum steht hier:

http://www.mein-parteibuch.com/blog/2009/06/05/liebe-waehler-der-gruenen/

Lasst Euch nicht unterkriegen und viel Spass noch!


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Eine Verbotsforderung ist doch immer eine Art Hilfeschrei, weil man einfach mit der Sache überfordert ist und mit dem Medium einfach nicht umgehen kann.
Das alles unter dem Deckmantel "Jugendschutz". Dass solche Spiele nicht in Kinderhände gehören, das ist wohl jedem klar, aber man kann es deswegen doch nicht für alle verbieten.
Unsere Welt besteht doch nicht nur aus bis zu 17jährigen, sondern es gibt eben Inhalte, die nur für erwachsene Menschen bestimmt sind. Was hat das denn noch mit *Jugend*schutz zu tun, wenn man diesen erwachsenen Menschen diese Inhalte verbietet? Diese Menschen sogar kriminialisiert, wenn sie das tun?

Statt Verbote sollte man sich lieber überlegen, wie man Jugendliche/Kinder vor diesen Inhalten schützt, aber gleichzeitig die Erwachsenen nicht einschränkt.
In erster Linie wäre da doch das Elternhaus gefragt. Durch diverse Aktionen sollten man den Eltern einfach diese Spiele näher bringen, ihnen zeigen, dass diese Spiele nichts für Jüngere sind, sondern nur für erwachsene Menschen.
Ihnen zeigen, dass es da eine USK gibt(viele wissen das ja gar nicht), die verbindliche Altersstufen gibt und sie eben ihrem Sohnemann keine Spiele kaufen, die ab 16 oder ab 18 sind.
Gerade Eltern sind gefragt, genau zu schauen, was das Kind eben auf dem PC hat. Sie kaufen ihnen ja den PC, machen einen Internetvertrag, also sind sie auch verpflichtet, darauf zu achten, wie dieses genutzt wird.

Das Gleiche gilt auch für den Handel. Da müsste wirklich genau darauf geachtet werden, dass nur Menschen die volljährig sind, auch diese Spiele erhalten. Hält sich da ein Laden nicht dran, dann müsste er eine richtig dicke Strafe bekommen. Oder extra Räume einführen, bei deren Betretung man seinen Ausweis zeigen müsste, wäre auch eine Idee.

Es gibt noch so viele Sachen, die ich dazu schreiben könnte. Das alles würde aber bedeuten, dass sich die Politiker Gedanken machen müssten. Das würde Arbeit und Zeit kosten, was man wohl nicht will, also holt man einfach den Holzhammer raus und schreit: *Verbot*.


----------



## BLACKDIMMU (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

ICH FORDERE....
... ein verbot von Räuber und Gandarm/Cowboy und Indiana und ähnlichen Spielen an Kindertagesstätten
damit wird den kindern die Gewaltgeselschaft eingeprägt und gewalt als antiquatest löungsmittel für conflikte gelehrt,
Erzieher/inen sollten darauf achten das so eine Menschenfeindliche Handlungsweise nicht unsere Armen schutzlosen Kinder berührt!!!
genauso wie unsere kleinsten vor Killerspielen geschützt werden müssen

hm das wäre doch ein idealer text für eine bundestags petition, und trift die kernaussagen ganz gut


----------



## TP-Solo (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Guter Artikel der Zeit http://www.zeit.de/online/2009/24/killerspiele-verbot-innenminister

Falls noch nicht gepostet.


----------



## gamechris (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Dann wandere ich eben nach Österreich aus. Dann kann ich auch den Versus-Modus für RE5 runterladen. 

Gottverdammt! Wir leben in einem scheiß Land, in dem man noch net mal 18 sein muss, um sich tödlich Schußwaffen und andere Mordwerkzeuge zu kaufen. Aber man darf sich net allein in einem stickigen Zimmer an einem Spiel erfreuen.

Schön, dann gehen wir eben vor die Tür und schlagen uns besoffen zusammen...


----------



## Patty-Pat93 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Oh mein Gott, was wollen die noch alles verbieten?
Da fällt mir gleich das Video hier ein:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yz2fzGILVfk

Ich kann mir das als Counter Strike Spieler nicht vorstellen.....wirklich traurig. Bleibt wohl nur Österreich oder Schweiz


----------



## rapidnoise (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Bald sind Wahlen. Man merkts. Und schon bewegt sich die Maschine. Leider funktioniert sie auch recht gut. Denn gucken können viele, aber sehen nur die wenigsten.

In meinen Augen finde ich die Methodik des "Verbots" als erstes Wahl eines politischen Instruments mittlerweile nicht nur fragwürdig, sondern auch plump. Für mich zieht sich die Parallele zu Eltern, die ihrne Kindern als einziges erzieherisches Mittel etwas verbieten können. Von geistiger Reife, Empathie, alternativen Lösungsstrategien und sozialem Verständnis zeugen beide Handlungsstrategien nicht...


----------



## agentom (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Propagandhi am 05.06.2009 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ich fordere ein Herstellungs und verkaufsverbot von Waffen



desweiteren fordere ich ein Verbot von Autos, weil damit willkürlich Menschen umgefahren werden können.

Küchenmesser sollten von der Herstellung eingestellt werden.

Auch Flugsimulatoren müssen abgeschafft werden, da die Möglichkeit besteht ein Attentat nachzuspielen/fliegen.

Spielzubehör wie bei Guitar-Hero gehören verboten, um eine Verletzungsgefahr (zB Verrenkung) der Hände oder Arme vorzubeugen.

*Super Smash Bros. ist gewaltverherrlichend!!!*


----------



## Medeiros (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Feine Sache, dass wir mitlerweile wieder in einem Zensur- und Überwachungsstaat leben. Ist doch schön so, oder nicht?

Für mich ist das Zensur und Einschränkung meiner persönlichen Rechte als Erwachsener Staatsbürger, und sowas lasse ich nicht mit mir machen! 
Wenn das so weiter geht, werde ich echt meine Koffer packen und von hier verschwinden.
Schade, dass es so kommen muss aber wenn es für den normalen Bürger keine Möglichkeit gibt, sich gegen publicitygeile Politiker zu wehren, ist dieser Staat für mich gestorben! Meinungsfreiheit fürn Arsch!


----------



## Gnadelwarz (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Wenn es so weiter geht wird uns nur eines zu tun bleiben. Wir, die Gamer Community, wir müssen uns Organisieren und Demonstrieren, Präsenz zeigen. Wir müssen zeige das wir uns nicht mehr als Sündenböcke von den Politikern herumschubsen lassen. Gibt es so eine Organisation schon?`Wenn nein sollten wir eine Gründen.
Wenn es so weiter geht müssen wir endlich mal Geschlossenheit innerhalb der Community zeigen und Aktionen starten. Wir dürfen nicht mehr länger nur in Foren etc diskutieren. Wir müssen auf die Straße und unserem Ärger öffentlich luft machen, sonst werden wir nicht beachtet und übergangen.
Oder was denkt ihr?


----------



## ddragon1 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Gnadelwarz am 06.06.2009 10:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es so weiter geht wird uns nur eines zu tun bleiben. Wir, die Gamer Community, wir müssen uns Organisieren und Demonstrieren, Präsenz zeigen. Wir müssen zeige das wir uns nicht mehr als Sündenböcke von den Politikern herumschubsen lassen. Gibt es so eine Organisation schon?`Wenn nein sollten wir eine Gründen.
> Wenn es so weiter geht müssen wir endlich mal Geschlossenheit innerhalb der Community zeigen und Aktionen starten. Wir dürfen nicht mehr länger nur in Foren etc diskutieren. Wir müssen auf die Straße und unserem Ärger öffentlich luft machen, sonst werden wir nicht beachtet und übergangen.
> Oder was denkt ihr?




Bin dabei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Du hast echt recht. Die Politiker sollten erst mal an ihren eigenen Kopf fassen damit sie endlich mal sehen, dass nicht die killerspiele schuld sind sondern das ganze System in Deutschland. Das fängt ja schon bei den Eltern und in der Schule an. Schlechte erziehung und Mobbing an den Schulen. Mansche Schüler werden auf den Schulen so dermaßen nieder gemacht "weil sie nicht die passenden Kleider an haben". SOwas sollte kontroliert werden. Aber es ist doch schon immer so gewesen. Alles was den Alten böcken in Berlin nicht passt wird verboten. Wenn die noch jünger wären und nicht so verkalgt dann würden die auch Computerspiele spielen. Naja ich glaube, dass sogar viele solche Spiele auch spielen da sie ja keine Angst davor haben müssen weil sie sowieso iwi drann kommen können nach einem Verbot.
Boa das ganze regt mich so dermaßen auf.
Die sind nur zu Faul um richtig die Augen auf zu machen um zu sehen was wirklich in Deutschland abgeht.


----------



## TheSmacker (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Morgen ist Europawahl...

Bin auf eine Partei gestoßen, die genau die hier geäußerten Wünsche und Interessen vertritt - vielleicht kriegen die morgen ein Kreuz von mir... von den "großen" Parteien kann ich leider keine Wählen, da vertritt jede in irgendeiner Hinsicht, die mich persönlich tangiert (nicht nur in Sachen informationeller Selbstbestimmung) irgendweclhen Bockist.

--> http://www.piratenpartei.de/


----------



## Freakless08 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Raptor am 06.06.2009 02:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein striktes Waffenverbot würde hier vielleicht sogar mehr bringen aber da steht eine größere Lobby dahinter. Wobei ich hier nicht auf die Schützenvereine drauf dreschen will.


Schützenvereine bzw. Schießen ist genauso ein Hobby wie Computerspiele oder Fußball spielen. Die Waffen werden NICHT gekauft um anderen Leuten schaden zu zufügen sondern um ihr Hobby - Schießsport - nachzugehen.

Was meinst du eigentlich mit Waffen? Man kann JEDEN Gegenstand als Waffe verwenden. Küchenmesser, Gabel, Kamm, Bohrer, Axt, Ast, Auto .... etc. 
Es hatte sogar mal jemand mit Sachen aus dem Baumarkt einen Flamenwerfer selbst gebaut und hat dann Leute damit abgefackelt (ist schon ein paar Jahre her). Daher Waffen kann man nicht verbieten weil sich alles als Waffe einsetzen lässt.

Am Sonntag sind Wahlen.
[X] Piratenpartei


----------



## Gunman88 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

So langsam platzt mir da echt der Kragen!!!

- BKA Gesetz
- Internetsperren
- Paintball verbot
- Onlineüberwachung
- ..... usw

Und nun auch noch verbot von Killerspielen wie z.B. Call Of Duty. 
Eins sollte man sich vor Augen halten und zwar das dieses Land die Demokratie nur so schön redet wie kein anders und alles dafür tuen würde damit es so bleibt! Aber ich sehe davon nichts ich sehe nur das unsere Freiheit und Rechte weiter eingegrenzt werden und wir auf dem guten Weg in den Polizei- bzw. Überwachungsstaat sind ...

Wovor haben die Politiker denn bitte Angst? Das das Volk theoretisch in der Lage wäre aufgrund von Paintball und "Killerspielen" sich gegen den eigenen Staat zu erheben nach Artikel 20 GG Abs. 4 und dank dieser Spiele wissen wie man taktisch gegen Feinde vorgeht und dies mit Waffen?!?!?! Ich blicke da nicht durch natürlich sind Amokläufer der Vorwand für deises Gesetz genauso wie der ach so schlimme Klimawandel, den es übrigends auch auf dem Mars und dem Jupiter gibt, der uns die CO2 Steuerkacke beschert hat!!

Hier läuft einiges falsch und ich glaube egal wen man wählt jedes mal wird es ein Griff ins Klo sein egal in welcher hinsicht ..... Adios Demokratie und Freiheit!


----------



## X3niC (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Was passiert wenn ich mim Keyboard amok laufe?Werden dann keyboards verboten?Oder der Pc?Oder hände`?

LOl


----------



## realworld (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Freitag92 am 05.06.2009 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich interessieren würde: Auf welcher rechtlicher Grundlage soll das durchegsetzt werden. Die im Artikel genannte Beschreibung der Spiele recht ja wohl nicht aus (Tötung als wesentlicher Bestandteil etc.).
> 
> Könnte mir der nächste Amokläufer den kleinen Gefallen tun, Erwachsen - also deutlich über 18 - zu sein, kein PC zu spielen und in einen Schützenverein oder ähnliches zu rennen? Ja?
> Danke.




Bringt doch auch nix. Dann wird doch nur festgestellt das einer seiner Freunde "Killerspiele" spielt und er zu lange zugesehen hat...


----------



## KainLaVey (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Wähl die Piratenpartei!


----------



## Boesor (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Hasamoto am 06.06.2009 01:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Es kommt so wie wir es immer alle befürchtet haben, und wie ich es gesagt habe
> 
> Ich weiss noch wo ich mich beschwert habe mit meinen Avatar hier im Forum wie alle gelacht haben oder sagten Ich sei nicht ganz dicht.
> Aber naja ihr seht ja jetzt was ihr davon habt, dieses Verbot wird garantiert durchgesetzt, und das Heist Kein GTA mehr Kein Assasin Creed mehr und auch kein C&C , diese Spiele sind nähmlich die art die sie verbieten wollen



Stimmt, hätten wir dich doch nur ernst genommen, die Situation wäre jetzt sicherlich besser, aber tröste dich, du weißt ja, der Prophet gilt im eigenen land nichts.



> Was mich angeht so mache ich jetzt Folgendes
> Wenn ich ein Bestimmtes Spiel haben will Kaufe ich es mir bei Gamesonly oder wenn ich es da nicht bekomme Klau ich es mir aus dem Netz.



Noch ist hier überhaupt nichts verboten, also bitte keine Ankündigungen über illegale Downloads, noch dazu mit einer derart schwachen begründung.



> Ich lasse mir von NIEMANDEN sagen was ich zu spielen habe und was nicht, nichtmal Gott hat bei mir dieses Recht.



Warum haben wir damals nochmal gedacht, du wärst nicht ganz dicht? naja, bei dem Statement jedenfalls nicht ganz unverständlich.



> Aufjedenfall werde ich niemals wieder in Deutschland ein Spiel Kaufen, und um erlich zu sein Habe ich auch keine Skrupel das durchzuziehen.
> 
> Die wollen Kriminäle haben, so sollen sie welche bekommen



Nochmal, es ist noch überhaupt nichts verboten und vor allem rechtfertigt das nicht, nie wieder ein Spiel in deutschland zu kaufen.
Wenn du "kriminäl" werden willst ist das deine Sache, aber denke bitte nicht,das wäre bereits durch diesen traum der Innenminister gerechtfertigt.

Alles in allem wäre es der Sache zuträglich, ein wenig runterzukommen, nicht so fanatischen Scheiß zu schreiben und vernünftig zu argumentieren!


----------



## excitusz (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				X3niC am 06.06.2009 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Was passiert wenn ich mim Keyboard amok laufe?Werden dann keyboards verboten?Oder der Pc?Oder hände`?
> 
> LOl


der vergleich ist sogar noch Dümmer als die aussage Killerspiele zu verbieten.


Das Problem an der sache ist , welches  Spiel ist ein Killer Spiel, betrachtet das man als aussenseiter ist sogar Tombraider ein Killerspiel.

Und da kommen wir nun zum Problem, das System was wir haben also indizierungen, ist mehr als völlig ausreichend.

Was verboten wird was nicht wird dann ganz schwer sein zu Prüfen und , ein Spiel wie postal kann man meiner meinung nach als killerspiel darstellen lassen, oder dead rising und auch von mir aus beschlagnahmen aber spiele wie counterstrike darf man keineswegs mit dead rising vergleichen, weil es doch schon sehr verschiedene dinge sind, auch wenn man dort virtuell tötet doch das tut mario auch 


Das gesetz wird nicht durchkommen, weil es dann mehr probldeme gebe als bisher.
hoffe ich, falls doch dann währe es so als würde man jede ab 18 internet seite sperren lassen.


----------



## onkelotto (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Hasamoto am 06.06.2009 01:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Es kommt so wie wir es immer alle befürchtet haben, und wie ich es gesagt habe
> 
> Ich weiss noch wo ich mich beschwert habe mit meinen Avatar hier im Forum wie alle gelacht haben oder sagten Ich sei nicht ganz dicht.
> Aber naja ihr seht ja jetzt was ihr davon habt, dieses Verbot wird garantiert durchgesetzt, und das Heist Kein GTA mehr Kein Assasin Creed mehr und auch kein C&C , diese Spiele sind nähmlich die art die sie verbieten wollen
> ...




  was möchtest Du zukünftig bei zb. "Gamesonly" bestellen - oder illegal aus dem
I-Net ziehen ?  Allerhöchstens den "Baggersimulator uncut" .
Mit dem Herstellungs -und Verbreitungsverbot  von Killerspielen in Deutschland *wird* dieser Markt Weltweit zusammenbrechen . Kein Markt = Kein Absatz


----------



## Boesor (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				onkelotto am 06.06.2009 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Herstellungs -und Verbreitungsverbot  von Killerspielen in Deutschland *wird* dieser Markt Weltweit zusammenbrechen . Kein Markt = Kein Absatz



  Wie kommst du denn bitte darauf? Deutschland ist doch nicht der nabel der Spielewelt.


----------



## Malifurion (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ich hab die Schnauze echt gestrichen voll!! Wir brauchen Bader Meinhoff und die RAF wieder um diese volksverhetzenden Politiker mit NULL Ahnung endlich in den Wind zu schießen! Ich hasse diese Politik in Deutschland! Jedes kleine Scheißding wird mit bevormunded, absoluter Kontrollzwang, ich hasse den Überwachungsstaat. Wenn das so weiter geht verlange ich einen Aufstand und eine neue Regierung. Solche Ärsche die sich Politiker nennen, sollen getrost ins Asyl gehen bevor man ihnen hier den Schädel abhackt.
Punkt.

mfg


----------



## Boesor (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Malifurion am 06.06.2009 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab die Schnauze echt gestrichen voll!! Wir brauchen Bader Meinhoff und die RAF wieder um diese volksverhetzenden Politiker mit NULL Ahnung endlich in den Wind zu schießen! Ich hasse diese Politik in Deutschland! Jedes kleine Scheißding wird mit bevormunded, absoluter Kontrollzwang, ich hasse den Überwachungsstaat. Wenn das so weiter geht verlange ich einen Aufstand und eine neue Regierung. Solche Ärsche die sich Politiker nennen, sollen getrost ins Asyl gehen bevor man ihnen hier den Schädel abhackt.
> Punkt.
> 
> mfg



Was du brauchst ist etwas Valium und vor allem mehr politische Bildung.
Oder anders ausgedrückt: Wieviel Promille hat man im Blut, wenn man die RAF wieder haben will?

Also wer Argumente für gewisse Verbote sucht wird hier von unseren Usern wieder vorbildlich bedient!
Respekt und Gratulation!


----------



## onkelotto (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 06.06.2009 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> onkelotto am 06.06.2009 12:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



doch ,   wir sind zwar nicht Fußballweltmeister , jedoch Weltmeister im zocken von
(PC)-Killerspielen . 

Grüße


----------



## think1 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

man darf doch mal übertreiben. du bist auch sauer wenn alle ihr pcgames abo kündigen


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Neben den Spielern wären es vor allem die deutschen Spielemagazine, die darunter leiden würden. Wenn sie nicht mehr über Call of Duty, Battlefield und Co. berichten dürften, würde doch kaum noch jemand die Hefte kaufen. 
Die deutschen Spielefirmen würde das wohl wenig jucken, die würden dann einfach ins Ausland gehen und dort ihre Spiele fortführen.


----------



## Boesor (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				think1 am 06.06.2009 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> man darf doch mal übertreiben. du bist auch sauer wenn alle ihr pcgames abo kündigen



Falls du  damit mich meinst, ich arbeite hier nicht, das mit den Abos würde mich also nicht sehr treffen.

Und gegen Übertreibungen ist nicht unbedingt was einzuwenden, dennoch gibt es gewisse Grenzen.
Man muss nicht gleich sein Hirn ausschalten, nur weil einen etwas aufregt. Das ist kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Chicken-Joe (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Allein das es ein wirtschaftlichen Zusammenbruch in der Deutschen Spieleindustrie geben wird da wirklich hochwertige Spiele wie Crysis,etc. aus Deutschland stammen.
Bestes Beispiel Gothic 3 hardwarefresser ohne Ende für mittelmäßige grafik jetzt erste Videos von Gothic 4 (deutsche Programmierer) einfach nur genial.
Und das es wirklich von Killerspielen abhängig sein soll das menschen amoklaufen ist auch völliger schwachsin.
Da es dort meistens noch viele andere Gründe gibt und Killerspiele nur ihren kleinen Teil dazu beitragen


----------



## onkelotto (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Malifurion am 06.06.2009 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab die Schnauze echt gestrichen voll!! Wir brauchen Bader Meinhoff und die RAF wieder um diese volksverhetzenden Politiker mit NULL Ahnung endlich in den Wind zu schießen! Ich hasse diese Politik in Deutschland! Jedes kleine Scheißding wird mit bevormunded, absoluter Kontrollzwang, ich hasse den Überwachungsstaat. Wenn das so weiter geht verlange ich einen Aufstand und eine neue Regierung. Solche Ärsche die sich Politiker nennen, sollen getrost ins Asyl gehen bevor man ihnen hier den Schädel abhackt.
> Punkt.
> 
> mfg



Ich finde in Deinem Beitrag überhaupt keine Ironie . Dein Aufruf nach einer Terrorgruppe
(bader Meinhof -RAF) um den Deutschen Staat anzugreifen ist vielmehr eine Straftat .
Ich hoffe das die Admins das mit ihren Mitteln würdigen


----------



## Boesor (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Chicken-Joe am 06.06.2009 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Bestes Beispiel Gothic 3 hardwarefresser ohne Ende für mittelmäßige grafik jetzt erste Videos von Gothic 4 (deutsche Programmierer) einfach nur genial.



Gothic 3 waren auch deutsche Programmierer.


----------



## echohead (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

ICH HOFFE IHR WÄHLT MORGEN ALLE RICHTIG !!! LASST UNS DEN IDIOTEN ZEIGEN WAS DEMOKRATIE IST !!


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 06.06.2009 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Neben den Spielern wären es vor allem die deutschen Spielemagazine, die darunter leiden würden. Wenn sie nicht mehr über Call of Duty, Battlefield und Co. berichten dürften, würde doch kaum noch jemand die Hefte kaufen.
> Die deutschen Spielefirmen würde das wohl wenig jucken, die würden dann einfach ins Ausland gehen und dort ihre Spiele fortführen.




Die Umsetzung des Innenministerbeschlusses hätte weitreichende Folgen für Dutzende deutscher Unternehmen (neben den Verlagen und Online-Redaktionen sicher auch Crytek, die 200+ Mann in Frankfurt beschäftigen) plus - das ist viel entscheidender - viele Millionen Spielefans.

Man muss sich das wirklich klar machen: Verbreitungsverbot heißt, dass Verkauf, Werbung und Weitergabe von GTA 4 oder Counter-Strike oder Bioshock oder Fallout oder Call of Duty in Deutschland untersagt und damit strafbar wären. Heißt auch, dass Berichterstattung im Web (inkl. Screenshots, Trailer etc.) faktisch nicht möglich wäre -- das gilt ja jetzt schon für indizierte Spiele.

Wer den Anfängen wehren möchte, muss Flagge zeigen. Die Paintball-Fans haben das mit ein paar tausend Faxen und E-Mails geschafft...das Thema ist für die nächsten Jahre ganz sicher vom Tisch.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## agentom (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				X3niC am 06.06.2009 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Was passiert wenn ich mim Keyboard amok laufe?Werden dann keyboards verboten?Oder der Pc?Oder hände`?
> 
> LOl




OOOOHH Ja!!!!!!!


__________________________________
*Gaming is NOT a Crime!!!*


----------



## Stefan1981 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Dann wehrt euch endlich dagegen, hier reden alle viel rum, aber passieren tut nichts. Das ist typisch für Deutschland, viele Meinungen, noch mehr grosses Gerede (wie die Politiker), eine noch sehr viel grössere Fresse (sorry für den Ausdruck) aber machen tut niemand was, aber hinter vorgehaltener Hand meckert und motzt man wie ein Weltmeister (Die einzige Kategorie in der wir Deutsche für immer und ewig Weltmeister sind). Ich war in Karlsruhe dabei und es war eher peinlich das es nur (großzügig gerechnet) 500 waren, da hätten sehr viel mehr kommen müssen, aber an sowas sieht man, das wie immer nur gemeckert wird aber fast jeder so Faul ist, seinen Arsch zu bewegen. Mit dem Kauf eines T-shirts ist es hier nicht getan, ihr kämpft hier für eure Freiheit und Freizeit, dafür das ihr selbst entscheiden könnt mit 18 (bzw. 21) Jahren was für euch gut ist und was nicht. Wenn ihr nicht bald was macht, dann lauft ihr mit 40 Jahren rum und wartet auf weitere Befehle wie bei "Die Sims" und wehe ihr entfaltet eure eigenen Gedanken, dann gibts saures vom Big Brother.

Ihr denkt das ist nur gelaber?
Ihr werdet euch noch Wundern wenn ihr denkt "das ist doch eh nur hochgekocht" .


----------



## Crusader91 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Stefan1981 am 06.06.2009 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ihr kämpft hier für eure Freiheit und Freizeit, dafür das ihr selbst entscheiden könnt mit 18 (bzw. 21) Jahren was für euch gut ist und was nicht. Wenn ihr nicht bald was macht, dann lauft ihr mit 40 Jahren rum und wartet auf weitere Befehle wie bei "Die Sims" und wehe ihr entfaltet eure eigenen Gedanken, dann gibts saures vom Big Brother.



Wenn ich das so rauslese müssen WIR gegen unseren Staat um Freiheit und Freizeit *kämpfen*...
Armes Deutschland - sollte es wirklich soweit kommen muss man sich ja schämen hier zu leben und Deutscher zu sein.
Die anderen Staaten lachen sich ja den Ar*** über so viel Dummheit ab!


----------



## Stefan1981 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Crusader91 am 06.06.2009 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Stefan1981 am 06.06.2009 13:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Andere Länder lachen doch jetzt schon.
Wir haben die strengsten Gesetze und überprüfungen etc. was die Computer-Spiele-Software angeht, aber das intressiert die Politiker nicht. Was diese machen ist so gesehen Machtmissbrauch und Absprache. Aber wer Macht hat, der kann ja fast alles machen wie er will. Sehen wir doch immer wieder und die überalterten Rentner wählen fleissig den gleichen Dunst wie vor Jahrzehnten schon, weil sie einfach keine Ahnung haben, es erklärt ihnen auch niemand. Wer nicht wählen geht, wählt die gleiche Partei die zur Zeit oben am Regieren ist.

In Deutschland sieht man am besten wer das sagen hat und es sind weder das Volk noch die Politiker.


----------



## Boesor (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Stefan1981 am 06.06.2009 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wehrt euch endlich dagegen, hier reden alle viel rum, aber passieren tut nichts. Das ist typisch für Deutschland, viele Meinungen, noch mehr grosses Gerede (wie die Politiker), eine noch sehr viel grössere Fresse (sorry für den Ausdruck) aber machen tut niemand was, aber hinter vorgehaltener Hand meckert und motzt man wie ein Weltmeister (Die einzige Kategorie in der wir Deutsche für immer und ewig Weltmeister sind). Ich war in Karlsruhe dabei und es war eher peinlich das es nur (großzügig gerechnet) 500 waren, da hätten sehr viel mehr kommen müssen, aber an sowas sieht man, das wie immer nur gemeckert wird aber fast jeder so Faul ist, seinen Arsch zu bewegen. Mit dem Kauf eines T-shirts ist es hier nicht getan, ihr kämpft hier für eure Freiheit und Freizeit, dafür das ihr selbst entscheiden könnt mit 18 (bzw. 21) Jahren was für euch gut ist und was nicht. Wenn ihr nicht bald was macht, dann lauft ihr mit 40 Jahren rum und wartet auf weitere Befehle wie bei "Die Sims" und wehe ihr entfaltet eure eigenen Gedanken, dann gibts saures vom Big Brother.
> 
> Ihr denkt das ist nur gelaber?
> Ihr werdet euch noch Wundern wenn ihr denkt "das ist doch eh nur hochgekocht" .



Ich werde diese in meinen Augen hysterischen Szenarien nie verstehen.
Selbst wenn ein Killerspieleverbot durchkommen würde (was nicht passieren wird denke ich), wieso ist das dann das Einfallstor für Big Brother, Abschaffung der Freiheit usw?


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Crusader91 am 06.06.2009 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Die anderen Staaten lachen sich ja den Ar*** über so viel Dummheit ab!




von den knapp 200 derzeit exisitierenden staaten, beneiden uns vermutlich so ca. 190 um solche probleme.

ich bin momentan wirklich auch nicht zufrieden mit vielen entwicklungen hier in deutschland, unter anderem eben im bereich "neue  medien", aber solches gerede und insbesondere auch vergleiche mit dem 3. reich und/ oder china, sollte man doch besser unterlassen.


----------



## Torank (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Computerspiele sollen also dazu beigetragen haben, dass Menschen Amoklaufen?

Es gibt ein Buch, welches wahrscheinlich Millionen von Menschenleben auf dem Gewissen hat!

Das Buch hat niemanden getötet, Menschen töten Menschen und genauso ist es mit Computerspielen.

Computerspiele sind einfach noch nicht alt genug und die Fangemeinde auch noch nicht groß genug, um es vor Vorurteilen und voreiligen Politikern zu schützen!


----------



## cbw249 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Petra_Froehlich am 06.06.2009 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 06.06.2009 12:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann erstellt eine Vorlage und setzt sie online. Damit man im Wahlkampf einiges machen kann. 
Bei uns im Saarland kann man ja doppelt wählen *fg*


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				cbw249 am 06.06.2009 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns im *Saarland* kann man ja doppelt wählen *fg*



du bist auch aus dem gelobten land?    
dachte immer, du wärst bayer.


----------



## silencer1 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Wenn das kommt, ist es mit Importen auch vorbei. Willkommen in der DDR 2.0.

http://www.focus.de/politik/weitere-meldungen/deutschland-spd-innenexperte-plaediert-fuer-ausweitung-der-internet-sperren_aid_405789.html


----------



## Luke03 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Oh man, ich finde mit 18 Jahren kann man 
schon selbst entscheiden, was gut für einen 
ist! Solche diskussionen passieren nur aus 
Unwissenheit der Politiker zu diesem 
Thema...Mit Filmen sind sie vertraut, daher 
werden diese nicht verboten, auch wenn die 
Körperteile noch so herumfliegen, aber die 
"unbekannten" Computerspiele können wir ja 
schön in der Wahlphase verbieten und so so 
tun, als ob wir uns mit was wahnsinnig 
wichtigem auseinander gesetzt haben und so 
das Problem behenben könnten! DAS IST DIE 
POLITIK VON HEUTE, mit dem Kopf durch die 
Wand...


----------



## satchmo (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Malifurion am 06.06.2009 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab die Schnauze echt gestrichen voll!! Wir brauchen Bader Meinhoff und die RAF wieder um diese volksverhetzenden Politiker mit NULL Ahnung endlich in den Wind zu schießen! Ich hasse diese Politik in Deutschland! Jedes kleine Scheißding wird mit bevormunded, absoluter Kontrollzwang, ich hasse den Überwachungsstaat. Wenn das so weiter geht verlange ich einen Aufstand und eine neue Regierung. Solche Ärsche die sich Politiker nennen, sollen getrost ins Asyl gehen bevor man ihnen hier den Schädel abhackt.
> Punkt.
> 
> mfg



Sag mal, was ist mit Dir los? Bei Leuten wie Dir wird wird es für mich nachvollziehbar, dass die Politik Angst um (vor?) die Jugend hat.

Sag Deine öffentlichen Auftritte besser ab, bis Du entweder reifer oder ruhiger geworden bis.


----------



## Gnadelwarz (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Nun, wer lust hat kann vollgendes ausdrucken:
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/3do4-32.jpg und es über Wahlplakate der anderen Parteien kleistern


----------



## antiheld81 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

tja, was soll man dazu sagen. erst wollten die dem Paintball sport an den hals und jetzt das. meine Güte ich zocke beides, bin ich deswegen jetzt besonder gefährdet?? bekomm ich Polizeischutz??
jeder gewalttäter hat brot und messer zu hause, wird das jetzt auch verboten??
und wie die liebe Petra scho sagt die paintball-community hat zusammen gehalten und die herren da oben mit emails un telefonaten bombadiert, wer weiß wies ohne ausgeganngen wäre.
fragen über fragen.
wird halt zeit das die alten herren langsam den hut nehmen, sie haben sowieso jedem bezug zur realität verloren. 

also die PIRATEN wähel


----------



## Boesor (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				antiheld81 am 06.06.2009 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> jeder gewalttäter hat brot und messer zu hause, wird das jetzt auch verboten??



ich hoffe eher, dass dieser noch nie witzige, aber umso häufiger gebrachte Brotvergleich endlich verboten wird!


----------



## jpaw (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

ich frag mich mal wenn dieses gesetz kommt wen man dann die schuld gibt falls wieder ein amoklauf passiert


----------



## lonxx (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Diese Möchtegern-Psychologen die ihre Studien veröffentlichen nachdenen jeder Gamer zu einer Killermaschine mutiert wollen sich wohl in erster Linie wichtig machen. 

Notwendig ist , dass die Politiker sich mit den Medien der Jugend unvoreingenommen befasst und nicht alles was sie nicht verstehen verteufeln. Früher waren das Fernsehen, Comics oder weit zurück Bücher die schuldigen.

@Malifurion: Ich weiß nicht was RAF und Bader-Meinhof damit zu tun haben


----------



## Gnadelwarz (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				jpaw am 06.06.2009 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> ich frag mich mal wenn dieses gesetz kommt wen man dann die schuld gibt falls wieder ein amoklauf passiert


Ganz einfach, auf dem Computer des Amokläufers werden dann "Illegale Killerspiele" gefunden die er A schon vor dem verbot besaß und/oder B "Killerspiele" die er sich als sowieso Illegale Raubkopien aus dem Netz besorgt hat. Is doch ganz einfach. Dann hat man auch gleich nen Grund mehr für Internet überwachung und Zensur etc.


----------



## FlyHigh (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Zigaretten, schnelle Motorräder und Schnaps töten mehr Menschen als jeder Amoklauf. Daher sind sie für Jugendliche verboten. Kein Politiker würde auf die Idee kommen, Zigaretten für alle Menschen zu verbieten. Oder Schnaps. Oder Motorräder.

Es gibt viele Computerspiele, die nicht in die Hände von Kindern und Jugendlichen gehören, und deshalb haben sie den Aufdruck "Keine Jugendfreigabe". Wenn die Händler allerdings solche Spiele an Jugendliche verkaufen, sind die Händler in der Pflicht.

Ein Verbot von "Killerspielen" für alle Personengruppen kann man nicht damit begründen, dass sie nicht von Jugendlichen gespielt werden sollen, die diese sowieso nicht kaufen DÜRFTEN.

Ich als erwachsener Mensch sollte frei wählen dürfen, ob ich Spiele ohne Jugendfreigabe spiele oder nicht. Jugendliche dürfen laut Gesetz schon jetzt solche Spiele nicht spielen.

Ich möchte auch erwähnen, dass Eltern nicht nur sorge-berechtigt, sondern auch -verpflichtet sind. Wenn ein 17-jähriger ein Spiel spielt, das nicht für ihn gedacht ist, tragen auch die Eltern Verantwortung dafür.

Viele Dinge wie Zigaretten sind für Erwachsene erlaubt, weil die Lobby stark genug ist. Hier sehe ich den Bedarf, eine stärkere Computerspiel-Lobby zu bilden, die sicht nicht damit abfindet, in Deutschland Spiele mit grünem Blut auf den Markt zu bringen. Und sich auch nicht damit abfindet, in Zukunft solche Spiele in Deutschland nicht mehr verkaufen zu dürfen.

Peter


----------



## Sashimono (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 06.06.2009 06:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Verbotsforderung ist doch immer eine Art Hilfeschrei, weil man einfach mit der Sache überfordert ist und mit dem Medium einfach nicht umgehen kann.
> Das alles unter dem Deckmantel "Jugendschutz". Dass solche Spiele nicht in Kinderhände gehören, das ist wohl jedem klar, aber man kann es deswegen doch nicht für alle verbieten.
> Unsere Welt besteht doch nicht nur aus bis zu 17jährigen, sondern es gibt eben Inhalte, die nur für erwachsene Menschen bestimmt sind. Was hat das denn noch mit *Jugend*schutz zu tun, wenn man diesen erwachsenen Menschen diese Inhalte verbietet? Diese Menschen sogar kriminialisiert, wenn sie das tun?
> 
> ...


Hallo Shadowman - wollte Dir sagen, dass Dein Kommentar wirklich sehr gut und intelligent
ist  und ich mich dem vollends anschliesse - bist echt ne Liebe wie es aussieht...UND...dann wollte ich nochmal was zum Waffengesetz zu Dir und allen hier in Deutschland sagen. Es wird - nach meiner Ansicht - derzeit "immer" so getan bzw. der Eindruck erweckt, als hätten wir in Deutschland ein mehr o. minder "total" lockeres Waffengesetz - richtig ist vielmehr aber, dass wir bereits eines der strengsten Waffengesetze der Welt haben ! - Nämlich ziemlich genau das Fünft strengste der Welt
- zumindest von allen demokratischen Staaten der Welt ( denn in mehr o. minder echten
Diktaturen der Welt - wie in Nord Korea usw. ist es nat. oberstreng, da darf z.B. nur die
Militärjunta etc. Waffen besitzen - nat. auch um ein komplettes Gewaltmonopol zu haben).
Das Strengste Waffengesetz v. allen freiheitl. Staaten hat wohl übrigens Japan, da darf
niemand - abgesehen v. Staat mit Polizei etc. - Schusswaffen haben und für den Besitz
von trad. u. historischen Waffen - z.B. Samuraischwertern - braucht man einen Waffenschein wie hier für Schusswaffen o. Sondergenehmigungen, die dort z.B. Filmstudios haben mit strengen Auflagen - z.B. um Samuraifilme drehen zu können. Aber auch, dass wir in Deutschland "nur" das Fünftstrengste Waffengesetz mittlerweile hatten ( und nach den neuen Auflagen dann eher das viertschärfste sogar) - bedeutet nicht, dass dieses "nur"  fünftschärfste Waffengesetz nun ein lockeres war - nein es war und ist schon oberstreng. So denke ich,dass keiner hier der einen Kommentar abgegeben hat i.d. Thread eine echte Schusswaffe besitzt ( z.B. eine 9mm)  o. eine WBK o. gar einen Waffenschein hat.
Falls ja , sollte derjenige sich hier mal melden und was dazu sagen !
Natürlich war es aber fatal, dass der Vater des Winnenden Arschlochs - so fatal nachlässig
mit seiner Waffe UND obendrein der Munition umgegangen ist. Das allgem. Problem
hier ist, dass einige wenige ( vielleicht/wohl  1 -  max. 5 der WBK/Waffenscheinbesitzer und darunter ( unter diesen 1 - 5 sind viele "alteingesessene" WBK-Besitzer, die schon
20, 30 Jahre und länger eine WBK o. gar einen Waffenschein haben - mehr o. auch weniger
fahrlässig mit den Waffen umgehen u. der Munition - dies heisst aber auch andererseits
die restlichen mindestens 95% gehen aber sehr bis extrem verantwortungsvoll damit
um, und da wäre der "liebe" Sohn niemals an die Waffe gekommen und noch weniger
wohl an die Munition.
Der Mensch sollte - so meine Ansicht - aber auch wissen, das an normalen Waffen an
sich nichts böses ist - solange Sie zum Guten und mindestens im Prinzip immer  zur reinen Verteidigung genutzt werden - auch von der Polizei übrigens ( denn wer als Polizist einen
unbewaffneten erschiesst - der ist nach meiner Ansicht auch ein Mörder) . Eine Waffe kann im Grunde auch immer Leben retten, beschützen und verteidigen - wie z.B. wenn ein bewaffneter Israli einen islamischen Selbstmordattentäter rechtzeitig erschiesst, bevor dieser seine Sprengstoffweste zündet und aberdutzende unschuldige Menschen tötet und schwer verletzt. Doch mit einer Waffe sollte und muss man immer verantwortungsvoll
umgehen und Sie immer als gefährliches reines Werkzeug ansehen und nie als eine
Art v. Spielzeug.
Grundsätzlich aber ist Friedlichkeit und Friedensliebe immer das was angestrebt werden
muss - aber - nie auf Kosten der Freiheit o. Freiheitlichkeit, wie etwa wenn man allen
mündigen Bürgern verbietet klassische Computer-Abenteuerspiele zu spielen, nur weil
in einigen ganz seltenen Ausnahmefällen jemand total durchknallt. Ein solches "Abenteuer-Spielverbot" ist ein gefährlicher Schlag gegen die (universelle) Freiheit und OBENDREIN
bedeutet dies eine DIREKTE Diskriminirung und ggf. Kriminalisierung der übwiegenden
Mehrheit v. sozusagen tats. mind. 99% - aller harmlosen und friedfertigen Menschen, die
dennoch etwas o mehr (echtes) Abenteuer schätzen. Und Abenteuer - auch in klassischer
Form wie beim Freiherrn v. Trenck - ist das Salz in der Suppe des Lebens - es gehört
zu einem interessanten Leben einfach mit dazu - wie wenn man als hübsche Frau vielleicht
auch wenigstens 1x im Leben Strapse tragen sollte...und wem kann man dies verbieten
und verdenken ? Abenteuer gehört mit zum Leben, denn ohne das Abenteuer ist das
Leben nur halb so interessant und lebenswert.  Der Stumpfsinn eines langweiligen
Lebens kann kein Ersatz für Freiheit und Abenteuer sein. Und gerade auch schöne PC- Abenteuerspiele - wie Tomb Raider o. Indiana Jones etc.. haben vielen Menschen
zusätzliche Lebensfreude gespendet und diese Lebensfreude harmlosen und grundsätzl.
- dennoch - friedfertigen Menschen VERBIETEN zu wollen - ist Ungerechtigkeit pur,
Diktatur,  im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes IDIOTISCH und sogar eigentlich grausam und
unmenschlich. Verrückte und Wahnsinnige wird es immer geben - genauso wie Sadisten - 
dies kann man nicht verhindern - auch diejenigen die vor wahnsinniger Geld- u. Profitgier die
Welt Finanz-Wirtschaftskrise ausgelöst haben - waren wahnsinnig und verrückt
und niemand hat dies verhindert - noch wurden die Meisten überhaupt für Ihre Taten
bestraft - im Gegenteil - manch einer davon sitzt mit Millionen auf Hawaii und Tahiti
oder kreuzt mit seiner Luxus-Jacht um die Welt und lacht sich einen Ast und verhöhnt
diejenigen die von Hartz 4 leben müssen.


----------



## Amanra (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Hallo,

ich möchte die Diskussion noch mit ein paar - natürlich nicht neuen - Fakten würzen, die zeigen, wie groß die Gamer-Community ist und wie zentral Videospiele gesellschaftlich wie wirtschaftlich in Deutschland inzwischen sind. Sie machen auch deutlich, welche Anmaßung hinter dem Versuch der Bundesinnenminister steckt, so eine dem Wortlaut und Geist des Grundgesetzes zutiefst zuwiderlaufende Form der Zensur einzuführen.

So wurden im Jahr  2008 55,6 Mio Stück Games (davon 23,8 Mio PC-Spiele) verkauft! 13,3 Mio. Deutsche erwarben zumindest ein Spiel! 9% der gekauften Spiele waren ohne Jugendfreigabe.
Auch die letztere Zahl ist immer noch beachtlich, wobei darüberhinaus gesehen werden muss, das mit der Definition der Bundesinnenminister noch eine weitaus größere Zahl von Games als "nur" die heutigen Ab-18-Spiele verboten werden könnte.
 (Quelle: biu-online.de)

Interessant auch folgendes  (biu-online.de):

"Unterhaltungssoftware fristet entgegen landläufiger Klischees kein Nischendasein als Freizeitbeschäftigung männlicher Jugendlicher: Über die Hälfte der Spieler in Deutschland ist über 20 Jahre alt, mehr als ein Drittel sind weiblich - Tendenz steigend. 
Das wettbewerbsmäßige Spielen...,wird in Deutschland bereits von 1,5 Mio. Spielern, die in zirka 40.000 so genann­ten Clans (eSport-Teams) organisiert sind, re­gelmäßig als Freizeitbeschäftigung betrieben."

Auch wirtschaftlich wären die Folgen eines Verbots sehr spürbar: "Deutschland ist mit 2,68 Mrd. Euro Umsatz (200 in Europa der zweitwichtigste Markt für Unterhaltungssoftware und Hardware". . (Quelle: game-academy.de)

Diese ganzen Zahlen machen nicht nur die diktatorisch anmutende Selbstgefälligkeit  der Bundesinnenminister deutlich, die Freizeitgestaltung eines ganzen großen Bevölkerungsteils zensieren zu wollen, sondern signalisieren auch, dass ein Aktionsbündnis gegen "Spielekiller"  wohl eine beachtliche Unterstützung haben könnte.


----------



## Konrad_of_Thuringia (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Es ist leider immer wieder das selbe.

Solche Demagogen, wie dieser Minister Schünemann, reden von Freiheit aber sie schaffen sie ab, indem sie sie immer mehr einschränken. Pfui, Teufel!

Unter dem Vorwand, den Jugendschutz zu erhöhen, wird eine Zensur eingeführt.
Das ist Hochverrat!
Die Änderung der Rechts- und Verfassungsordnung der Bundesrepublik, ist ein ausdrückliches Verbrechen.

Ich darf hier nochmal an den ERSTEN Satz des Artikels 5 unseres Grundgesetzes erinnern: "Eine Zensur findet nicht statt!"
Herr Schünemann, haben Sie einen Meineid geleistet oder in all den Jahren als Minister das GG vergessen?
In letzterem Falle, lesen Sie bitte nochmals (und ggf. wieder und wieder) die Artikel 5 und 20 unseres Grundgesetzes.

Nun, da der Bundestag nicht wirklich bereit ist das im Koalitionsvertrag vereinbarte Spieleverbot in ein Gesetz zu gießen, wird wiedermal das Hintertürchen der Länderinstitutionen bemüht. Nach dem Motto: wir wollten ja die Freiheit nicht einschränken, aber die Länder fordern soetwas von uns.
Bismarck soll mal gesagt haben, die Politik sei eine Hure, jeder darf mal. Und Metternich hatte geäußert: "Was schehrt mich mein Geschwätz von gestern?!"
Zwei (Uralt-Reichs-) Kanzler, die leider sehr zutreffend die Deutsche Politik kennzeichnen.
Das einzige, was sich in den letzten zweihundert Jahren da geändert hat, ist das Gerede von Freiheit und die Panik, die die Leute befällt, wenn vom Souverän geredet wird.

Mein Deutschland, Du bist schön!
Deutsche mir grausts vor Euch!

Ich will in Freiheit leben und am Computer spielen!
Das Ihr machtversessenen Politiker fordere ich von Euch!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 06.06.2009 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> onkelotto am 06.06.2009 12:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nicht?


----------



## Sashimono (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				jpaw am 06.06.2009 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> ich frag mich mal wenn dieses gesetz kommt wen man dann die schuld gibt falls wieder ein amoklauf passiert



- Da wird sich was finden lassen - keine Angst ! - Ist aber trotzdem eine gute Frage !
- Ich sagte ja, dies ist aber nur der Anfang - dann geht es z.B. wieder gegen "gewaltverherrlichende" Filme wie z.B. "Stirb Langsam" und dann werden diese Filme verboten o. dürfen nur noch im Kino gezeigt werden....( also auch nicht mehr im Fernsehen) und wenn es dass dann auch nicht mehr gibt, dann kommen andere Sachen dran, dann wird möglchst "ALLES" verboten - z.B. - Disneys Mulan - denn Mulan zog ja mit der chinesischen Armee gegen die Mongolen i.d. Krieg usw..

Ich sag Dir aber auch was garantiert NICHT verboten wird.: - z.B. nicht Stress am 
Arbeitsplatz - z.B. wenn Du für 1.000 Euro netto im Monat wie ein Schwein malochen
musst und jede Menge Stress hast - dass wird garantiert nicht verboten !
Und wenn, für Dich - Du bist dann selbst Schuld wenn Du Stress hast - nicht aber
Dein Arbeitgeber...
Eine Studie hat festgestellt.: 8 v. 10 Deutschen leiden entweder mehr o. weniger unter
Stress am Arbeitsplatz.


----------



## shakari (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Diese Manier ein Produkt bzw eine Produktgruppe für geschehnisse verantwortlich zu machen kennt man bereits aus dem Mittelalter.

Die Politiker packen die Sache einfach falsch an. Es ist eben das einfachste alles auf Computerspiele zu schieben anstatt sich mal zu fragen was die Eltern des Jungen hätten sehen und tun müssen. Man sollte sich fragen warum den Lehrkräften nie etwas aufgefallen sei, warum der Junge ein Einzelgänger war usw.

Aber um mal aufs Hauptthema zurück zu kommen. Nicht umsonst erhalten brutale Games keine Jugendfreigabe.. Spiele dieser Art an Jugendliche zu verkaufen wird schon heute bestraft. 

Aber dass die Politiker nun tatsächlich denken sie könnten erwachsene Menschen derartig bevormunden finde ich schon fast ekelhaft.


----------



## GaiaMC (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

[ironie]Ist ja auch schwer sich mit dem Thema wirklich auseinander zu setzen. Es lastet auch ein unglaublicher Druck auf den Eltern weil sie ihre Kinder erziehen müssen in einer Welt in der Mann ständig mit Gewalt konfrontiert wird. Das wäre mir auch zuviel. Für sowas hat doch keiner mehr Zeit. Lieber verbieten wir alles was schlecht ist unter der Fahne des Jugendschutzes. Jetzt müssen Kinder eben öfter Filme und Nachrichten anschauen um etwas über Gewalt und Krieg zu lernen. Zum Glück gibt es noch Pornographie, für alle frei zugänglich, so müssen wir unsere Kinder wenigstens nicht aufklären.[/ironie]


----------



## TheChicky (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				GaiaMC am 06.06.2009 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück gibt es noch Pornographie, für alle frei zugänglich, so müssen wir unsere Kinder wenigstens nicht aufklären.[/ironie]



Pornografie ist in Deutschland nicht frei zugänglich, auch nicht übers Internet. Zumindest die Seiten aus Deutschland.


----------



## DrHasenbein (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Marten-Broadcloak am 05.06.2009 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Fresh-Dumbledore am 05.06.2009 15:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ui, ein olaf schubert Fan


----------



## Alkludo (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Verbot von Killerspielen,  -HALLO, was soll den der Blödsinn, warum nicht gleich
Küchenmesser verbieten?


Ich bin schon lange Erwachsen und spiele seid 18 Jahren Computer, auch solche die man als Killerspiele bezeichnen würde und bis jetzt habe ich keinerlei Mordgelüste
wegen der Gewalt in Spielen - komisch nicht wahr, denn laut gewissen und offenbar gehirnamputierten Politikern hätte ich schon längst  Amoklaufen müssen.
Ich bin mir sicher so ähnlich wie mir ergeht vielen Millionen Computerspielern!!!!!!!!!

Millionen von Computerspielern?????????????????

Klar Computerspiele die man als Killerspiele bezeichnen könnte (der Begriff Killerspiele ist bis heute noch nicht genau genug definiert worden) gibt es seid gut 20 Jahre fast alle Bürger und Bürgerinnen die innerhalb dieser Zeit Kinder oder Jugendliche waren oder sind und auch die meisten Erwachsenen bis in die Vierzig haben schon mal Killerspiele gespielt oder spielen sie noch, - das sind Millionen von Bürgern und Bürgerinnen - und wie viele sind Amokgelaufen?

Lächerliche 2 Chaoten von Millionen von Killerspielern in Deutschland in 20 Jahren!
Davon abgesehen diese Amokläufer hatten zuhause auf Ihren PC zwar Killerspiel gehabt, aber praktisch alle Jugendliche haben tonnenweise Killerspiele zuhause, das ist also kein Beweis das Killerspiele an den Amokläufen schuld waren.

Es ist Tatsache, dass einige Spiele es in der Art der Gewaltdarstellung doch übertreiben wie z..B. die GTA Reihe und selbst deren Konsum hat über die Jahre NUR bei jedem
 X Millionsten Computerspieler, der sowieso einen psychischen Knacks haben muss, eine psychologische Wirkung, und selbst von solchen psychologischen Schäden ist es noch ein sehr sehr sehr langer langer langer Weg bis jemand ausflippt und dann sind nicht Computerspiele die Auslöser sondern andere Dinge wie familiäre Probleme, Finanzen, Mobbing, Drogen oder karrieretechnische Probleme.

Tatsache ist, das heute bereits Computerspiele alterstechnisch klassifiziert werden und das besonders harte Spiele nur Erwachsene kaufen und spielen dürfen , von dieser Warte aus gesehen gibt es schlicht und ergreifend keinen Bedarf gewisse Computerspiele zu verbieten.

Das Grundgesetz garantiert uns Bürgern und Bürgerinnen die freie private Entfaltung solange wir keine Verbrechen begehen, - COMPUTERSPIELE SPIELEN IST KEIN  VERBRECHEN! - Das Verbieten von Computerspielen, die nicht ausdrücklich zur realen
Gewalt oder Verbrechen aufrufen, - DAS IST EIN VERBRECHEN GEGEN DIE VERFASSUNG UNSERER NATION, - Politiker die sich dieses Verbrechen schuldig machen haben nichts in der Politik zu suchen, sondern Sie sollten in die Irrenanstalt eingewiesen werden oder gleich ins Gefängnis!

Zum Schluss ein kleiner Gedankengang:
Wäre es nicht sinnvoller statt Killerspiele Küchenmesser zu verbitten, ich meine wie viele Menschen werden jährlich in Deutschland mit einem Küchenmesser verletzt oder getötet, - sicherlich Tausende und mit Computerspielen kein einziger!!!!!!

MFG

Alkludo


----------



## Zureiter (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

*weg*

_edit cbw: Bitte bleibt bei eurer Diskussion sachlich, und unterlasst bitte solche Kommentare !  _


----------



## patsche (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Also ich werde auf jedenfall wählen gehen, allerdings nicht diese vollkommen schwachsinnige nichts aussagenen 'Piraten Partei'.


----------



## Exar-K (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Doch doch, morgen werden die Piraten gewählt.


----------



## echnaton192 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Petra_Froehlich am 06.06.2009 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss sich das wirklich klar machen: Verbreitungsverbot heißt, dass Verkauf, Werbung und Weitergabe von GTA 4 oder Counter-Strike oder Bioshock oder Fallout oder Call of Duty in Deutschland untersagt und damit strafbar wären. Heißt auch, dass Berichterstattung im Web (inkl. Screenshots, Trailer etc.) faktisch nicht möglich wäre -- das gilt ja jetzt schon für indizierte Spiele.
> 
> Wer den Anfängen wehren möchte, muss Flagge zeigen. Die Paintball-Fans haben das mit ein paar tausend Faxen und E-Mails geschafft...das Thema ist für die nächsten Jahre ganz sicher vom Tisch.



Exakt. Was mich richtig aufregt sind die ganzen Möchtegernjuristen, die mit dem freien Warenverkehr in der EU kommen:
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=eu+freier+warenverkehr+jugendschutz

Ein Verbreitungsverbot wäre aber zudem das Ende jeder LAN-Party, auf der man Egoshooter spielt. Kommerzielle LAN-Parties mit Egoshootern wären unmöglich.

Schon das angucken mit anderen könnte analog verbotener DVDs (Liste "B" der BPS) als "Verbreitung" gelten, so dass im Prinzip jede private LAN mit Egoshootern problematisch wäre.

Ansonsten gibt es - nach dem Abgang der Grünen in Karlsruhe - noch exakt drei wähbare Alternativen am Sonntag:

Piratenpartei, Die Linke und notfalls die FDP, allerdings haben letztere die Freiheit der Bürger bei der Onlinedurchsuchung geopfert und wurden erst vom BVerfG gestoppt. Aber immernoch besser als rechts wählen oder SPDCDUGRÜNE.

Nebenbei wird die PP in Schweden den Sprung ins EU-Parlament schaffen und auch bei uns gäbe es schon ab 0,5 % Wahlkampfkostenerstattung.


----------



## slimbit (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Zureiter am 06.06.2009 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> *weg*
> 
> _edit cbw: Bitte bleibt bei eurer Diskussion sachlich, und unterlasst bitte solche Kommentare !  _



mmm mm is klar... denk mal nach was du da laberst...
gibt wichtigere Dinge als nen blödes Computerspiel und wenn so volldeppen wie von der linken oder den rechten Parteien hier in Deutschland was zu sagen haben, dann gehts ganz schnell abwärts in diesem Land und dann denkst du bestimmt nicht mehr an Computerspiele !!!!

P.S. Geht alle zur Wahl!


----------



## echnaton192 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				patsche am 06.06.2009 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich werde auf jedenfall wählen gehen, allerdings nicht diese vollkommen schwachsinnige nichts aussagenen 'Piraten Partei'.



Achja, so Suchmaschinen sind schon schwer zu bedienen:
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=piratenpartei
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piratenpartei

Noob oder was?

Wähl was Du willst, aber rumpöbeln ist was für unerzogene Buben. Und du willst am Sonntag ein bürgerliches Ehrenrecht ausüben. Also wäre es  schön, wenn Du andere, die Deiner Wahlentscheidung nicht folgen und selbst seit > 20 Jahren Egoshooter spielen nicht gleich pauschal und unreflektiert beleidigst.


----------



## Boesor (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Alkludo am 06.06.2009 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Grundgesetz garantiert uns Bürgern und Bürgerinnen die freie private Entfaltung solange wir keine Verbrechen begehen, - COMPUTERSPIELE SPIELEN IST KEIN  VERBRECHEN! - Das Verbieten von Computerspielen, die nicht ausdrücklich zur realen
> Gewalt oder Verbrechen aufrufen, - DAS IST EIN VERBRECHEN GEGEN DIE VERFASSUNG UNSERER NATION, - Politiker die sich dieses Verbrechen schuldig machen haben nichts in der Politik zu suchen, sondern Sie sollten in die Irrenanstalt eingewiesen werden oder gleich ins Gefängnis!



Ich sagte es schonmal und wiederhole es gerne.
Wie in diesen Diskussionen mitunter das Grundgesetz instrumentalisiert wird ist haarsträubend! Wie kommt ihr immer auf diese Dinge?


----------



## RM2000 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Jaja, dann wirds verboten, da führt zu folgendem:

Spiele werden vermehrt aus dem Internet gezogen
Spiele die hier verboten sind werden einfach im Ausland gekauft



....wozu???

Beim nächsten Amoklauf kann man den Sündenbock "Killerspiele" vergessen und einsehen, das es nicht die Spiele waren.

Dieses Verbot ist genauso irrsinnig wie das damalige "Kampfhund" Verbot. Denn es ist insgeheim immer die ausführende Person für seine Taten verantwortlich.....


----------



## huepfer23 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

wer sich solch ein gesetz ausdenkt oder unterstützt hat einfach keinn ahnung was spaß und fun ist !!!


----------



## Gast20180619 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Da möchte mir diese Altherrengarde vorschreiben, was ich als 41 jähriger spielen darf! Da haben sie sich aber geschnitten. Ich habe heute meine ersten 15 Protesmails an verschiedene Minister und Parteien abgeschickt. Weitere werden folgen!


----------



## Mishra1985 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				RM2000 am 06.06.2009 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, dann wirds verboten, da führt zu folgendem:
> 
> Spiele werden vermehrt aus dem Internet gezogen
> Spiele die hier verboten sind werden einfach im Ausland gekauft
> ...



Ne, beim nächsten Amoklauf sind dann der Import von Killerspielen und das Internet als Downloadquelle schuld. Dann gibts dann Internetsperren für alle Killerspielseiten im In und Ausland und eine Zollkontrolle bei Software.


----------



## Crusader91 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Was regt Ihr Euch denn noch weiter auf ??
Die Spiele werden doch eh nicht verboten


----------



## helmut002 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Sonst haben die auch keine Sorgen oder was, wo es darum ging ob man evtl. die Ausbildung in Terrorcamps verbieten sollte, da haben die sich das nicht getraut, weil es evtl. verfassungswiedrich ist. Wieso gehen die denn ins Terrorcamp ? sicher nicht aus Spass, das sind die die auch Real Morden wollen und möglichst viele Menschen töten. Und nun die Killerspiele verbieten ist natürlich erst einmal wichtiger, als alles andere oder was ? Die sind doch bekloppt, das man für alles nur Verbote oder Gesetze bekommt, genau wie alles andere was gerne genutzt wird da muss sofort die Steuererhöhung rauf, wie zum Beispiel am Bio-Sprit. Da reden sie von Umwelt schutz und in wirklichkeit versauen die es dann selber, da durch die Steuern der Biosprit sich nicht mehr rechnet. Da ist egal wenn man wählt das sind alles Überbezahlte Spinner, die Grünen am meisten...


----------



## patsche (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				echnaton192 am 06.06.2009 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> patsche am 06.06.2009 18:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



20Jahre Egoshooter?
Man merkt es!  

Sorry, aber wenn ich mir deinen agressiven Post so durchlese, frage ich mich wirklich ob ein Verbot nicht tatsächlich die bessere Alternative wäre!


----------



## Gothicfan19 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				beldibi12 am 05.06.2009 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Verbietet Politiker,boykottiert die Wahlen,gebt
> denen die Quittung!!!!Zensur!



Ob das die richtige Lösung ist, sei einmal dahin gestellt.
Wenn man gar nicht wählt, unterstützt man die Parteien, die man wohl nicht gewählt hätte. Ich werde eher außerhalb der großen (und konservativen) Parteien Ausschau halten!

Vor allem soltten die Politiker sich darüber klar werden, dass sie sich mit dem Gesetz wohl selbst ins Fleisch schneiden. Sie beklagen sich einerseits über wegfallende Steuereinnahmen (wegen der Rezenssion) und andererseits wollen sie einen Wirtschaftszweig fast vollständig ausmerzen, was noch mehr wegfallende Steuern zur Folge hätte. Von den Wählern die ihrer Partei davonlaufen gar nicht zu sprechen.


----------



## Zureiter (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				patsche am 06.06.2009 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> echnaton192 am 06.06.2009 18:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mir Deinen Avatar anschaue weiß ich schon fast was Du wählst. Ist es NPD oder REP? Ich tippe aufgrund Deiner rethorischen Fähigkeiten auf NPD.


----------



## Zureiter (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Zureiter am 06.06.2009 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> *weg*
> 
> _edit cbw: Bitte bleibt bei eurer Diskussion sachlich, und unterlasst bitte solche Kommentare !  _




WÄHLT DIESE REGIERUNG AB! AM SONNTAG KÖNNT IHR SCHONMAL ÜBEN UND IM SEPTEMBER IST ES DANN SOWEIT !!!

p.s.: ich habe mich entschieden, "solche Kommentare" nicht zu unterlassen. Genauso wie ich mir nicht den Mund verbieten lasse.

WER CDU, GRÜNDE, SPD ODER CSU WÄHLT IST SELBER EIN VERBRECHER UND IST MITSCHULD WENN DEUTSCHLAND DEN BACH RUNTER GEHT!

zufrieden?


----------



## bsekranker (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Zureiter am 06.06.2009 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir Deinen Avatar anschaue weiß ich schon fast was Du wählst. Ist es NPD oder REP? Ich tippe aufgrund Deiner rethorischen Fähigkeiten auf NPD.


Du wurdest heute bereits von cbw249 darauf hingewiesen, solch unsachliche Kommentare zu unterlassen.

Betrachte dich als verwarnt - bei einem weiteren Verstoß gegen die Netiquette folgt die Accountsperrung.


_edit:_

In Hinblick auf dein letztes Posting ziehe ich die Verwarnung zurück. Stattdessen wirst du sofort gesperrt.


----------



## X2-3800 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Redet nicht , tut etwas!

Meldet euch bei zB bei dieser Onlinepetition an.  http://www.pro-games.biz/


Die Zahl der dort aufgelisteten Gegner des Spieleverbots ist ja wohl noch lächerlich im Vergleich zur Einwohnerzahl in Deutschland, also macht was Leute.

Kann doch nicht sein das in Deutschland nur Rentner und Politiker leben.


----------



## patsche (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Zureiter am 06.06.2009 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir Deinen Avatar anschaue weiß ich schon fast was Du wählst. Ist es NPD oder REP? Ich tippe aufgrund Deiner rethorischen Fähigkeiten auf NPD.



Auch nicht schlecht, du willst durch meinen Avatar meine Politische Ausrichtung erkennen, interessant bist du Psychologe?

Wenn ja dann liegst du falsch, hast wohl dein 08/15 Diplom auf dem Rummel geschossen.  

edit/
Da jeder gleich persönlich wird, ist eine sachliche Diskussion anscheinend nicht mehr möglich, schade.


----------



## Shinizm (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Und wieder wird das Wort "Killerspiele" von der Redaktion verwendet.
Langsam halte ich Euch ernsthaft für ?@%&!


----------



## Siko (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



> "Für Spiele, bei denen ein wesentlicher Bestandteil der Spielhandlung die virtuelle Ausübung von wirklichkeitsnah dargestellten Tötungshandlungen oder anderen grausamen oder sonst unmenschlichen Gewalttätigkeiten gegen Menschen oder menschenähnliche Wesen ist, ein ausdrückliches Herstellungs- und Verbreitungsverbot so schnell wie möglich umzusetzen."



Da bleibt mir echt die Spucke weg !

Aber Kinofilme wie SAW kommen ohne Bedenken in die Kinos ? 

Ganz ehrlich vergleicht mal die Gewalt zwischen Horror oder Splatter Movies gegen ein sogenanntes Killerspiel ?!

Die Leute die Amoklaufen wollen, die tun dies auch ohne Killerspiele jemals gesehen zu haben!


----------



## Antalos (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

21.13, Kabel 1, Alliierte Luftlandetruppen stürmen eine Brücke in der Normandie, liefern sich ein feuergefecht mit deutschen truppen, granaten fliegen, leichen fliegen durch die luft, treiben im wasser, deutsche fliehen, werden aber hinterrücks erschossen.......

hmm...ja...wieviele kinder die diesen film der usk nach nicht sehen sollten sehen ihn im moment??

aber "killer"spiele sind gefährlich....ja...genau^^

jeder politiker , der klaren verstandes ist, sollte in der geschichte zurückschauen können und erkennen, dass solange es menschen gibt auch immer "gewalt" (in welcher form auch immer) geben wird....

[X]- Die Linke-

für die Zukunft von DEUTSCHLAND


----------



## patsche (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Siko am 06.06.2009 21:18 schrieb:
			
		

> > "Für Spiele, bei denen ein wesentlicher Bestandteil der Spielhandlung die virtuelle Ausübung von wirklichkeitsnah dargestellten Tötungshandlungen oder anderen grausamen oder sonst unmenschlichen Gewalttätigkeiten gegen Menschen oder menschenähnliche Wesen ist, ein ausdrückliches Herstellungs- und Verbreitungsverbot so schnell wie möglich umzusetzen."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da stimm ich dir vollkommen zu, nur leider ist man bei Filmen passiv,- und bei PC Videospielen aktiv an der Handlung beteiligt, das mach leider den Unterschied!

Bin aber auch der Meinung das man Unterschiede anders kompensieren sollte als durch Verbote.


----------



## Kerigan (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				System am 05.06.2009 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> - Welche Konsequenzen müssen wir Spieler fürchten, wenn sich (womöglich nachträglich) als Killerspiele eingestufte Titel in unserem Besitz befinden? Zählt gemeinsames Spielen in einer Multiplayer-Partie schon als Verbreitung?


Das hört sich so an als würde es gegen die "Lehre der wohlerworbenen Rechte" und gegen das Rückwirkungsverbot verstoßen.


----------



## DrUnK3n (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Shinizm am 06.06.2009 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wieder wird das Wort "Killerspiele" von der Redaktion verwendet.
> Langsam halte ich Euch ernsthaft für ?@%&!


 Was sollen sie denn sonst verwenden? Sie mögen das Wort ja selbst nicht, aber es ist nunmal die Killerspiel Diskussion. Das Wort haben die Politiker erfunden. Das es ein blödes nichtssagendes populistisches Wort ist weiß hier ja wohl jeder.


----------



## Haupti (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Was ein Glück das ich im Ausland Lebe! Armes Deutschland kann man da nur sagen. Das es Amokläufe auch schon vor Zeiten von Pong und co gab kann man ja einfach mal ausblenden. Amokläufe haben immer etwas mit sozialen Problemen zu tun.  Und das Perverse ist  das die gleichen Leute sich auf Vereinsfesten von Schützenvereinen Feiern lassen, und da lernt man erst wirklich wie man mit einer Waffe umgeht! Pervers in meinen Augen! Das einzige Gewehr in meiner Hand habe ich regelmässig auf dem Jahrmarkt.

Gruss aus Irland Haupti


----------



## ASHfinest (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Nun, ich würde meine Wahl nicht davon abhängig machen, ob ein Computerspiel jetzt verboten wird, oder nicht. Dafür bieten unsere Gesetze weitere Möglichkeiten. Da wäre zum Beispiel die Möglichkeit das Gesetz anzufechten und auf Konflikte mit dem Grundgesetz prüfen zu lassen.
Ich gehe ferner davon aus, daß die Lobby der Produzenten dieser Spiele ein Verbot nicht einfach hinnehmen wird, ebensowenig, wie die Spieler natürlich.
Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen... die Debatte wurde doch vor Jahren schonmal geführt. Vielleicht kann sich der eine oder andere noch erinnern, daß in den damaligen Fällen erst die Filme und später die Musik als Gründe für Amokläufer herhalten mussten.
In letzterem Fall spreche ich von einem Amoklauf in den USA, wo anschliessend die Musik von Marilyn Manson Schuld gewesen sein soll.
Ich finde es äußerst erschreckend, daß zwar immer wieder ein anderer Schuldiger herhalten darf, die waren Gründe allerdings woanders liegen. An dieser Stelle bleibt nur zu sagen: Dummheit kann man nicht verbieten!
Menschen, die Amok laufen, werden dies auch weiterhin tun. Wenn bei diesen Personen dann "Killerspiele" gefunden werden, dann liegt das schlicht und ergreifend daran, daß diese Spiele im Allgemeinen unter jungen Leuten sehr beliebt sind und damit die Trefferquote für solche Spiele sehr hoch ist. Gleichermaßen könnte man schon fast fragen, ob die entsprechenden Personen einen Fernseher zuhause haben.
Wer Amok läuft, tut dies bestimmt nicht nur, weil er ein solch "böses" Spiel zuhause hat. Das sollte selbst in unseren Regierungskreisen mal langsam ankommen.


----------



## carmikaze (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				ASHfinest am 06.06.2009 22:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, ich würde meine Wahl nicht davon abhängig machen, ob ein Computerspiel jetzt verboten wird, oder nicht. Dafür bieten unsere Gesetze weitere Möglichkeiten. Da wäre zum Beispiel die Möglichkeit das Gesetz anzufechten und auf Konflikte mit dem Grundgesetz prüfen zu lassen.
> Ich gehe ferner davon aus, daß die Lobby der Produzenten dieser Spiele ein Verbot nicht einfach hinnehmen wird, ebensowenig, wie die Spieler natürlich.
> Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen... die Debatte wurde doch vor Jahren schonmal geführt. Vielleicht kann sich der eine oder andere noch erinnern, daß in den damaligen Fällen erst die Filme und später die Musik als Gründe für Amokläufer herhalten mussten.
> In letzterem Fall spreche ich von einem Amoklauf in den USA, wo anschliessend die Musik von Marilyn Manson Schuld gewesen sein soll.
> ...


Dito. Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## eipi (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Die größten Verbrecher und Massenmörder der Menschheitsgeschichte rekrutieren sich ausnahmslos aus den Reihen von Politikern, aber ein Verbot von denen hat sich bisher noch nicht durchgesetzt.


----------



## echnaton192 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				ASHfinest am 06.06.2009 22:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, ich würde meine Wahl nicht davon abhängig machen, ob ein Computerspiel jetzt verboten wird, oder nicht.



Das mag sein. Aber zusammen mit Vorratsdatenspeicherung, Zensursula und ähnlichem sind CDUCSUSPDGRÜNE ganz einfach raus. 

Der Wiefelspütz hat gerade erst offen zugegeben, dass Kipos nur der Anfang sein sollen, Bosbach will das jetzt "erst mal" nicht thematisieren, weil die Debatte sonst in eine "Schieflage" gerate.

Wer wettet, dass Killerspielseiten nach Verbot auf den Listen der zu sperrenden Seiten landen?

Spiele sind nur ein Symptom. Von genrontokratischen Internetlegasthenikern regiert zu werden ist auf Dauer uncool. Und das ist dann für einige tendentiell wahlentscheidend


----------



## Freakless08 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				eipi am 06.06.2009 23:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Die größten Verbrecher und Massenmörder der Menschheitsgeschichte rekrutieren sich ausnahmslos aus den Reihen von Politikern, aber ein Verbot von denen hat sich bisher noch nicht durchgesetzt.


Fragt sich nur wie lange das so noch weitergeht.
Es wurden schon viele "beschissene" Gesetze dank der Salamitaktik durchgesetzt. Erst was großes Fordern, dann teilweiße klein Beigeben und eine entschärfte Version durchsetzten und dann gehts wieder von vorne los bis das angestrebte Ziel am Ende doch durchgesetzt wurde (nämlich das Verbot der Spiele). So ist es schon mit einigen anderen Dingen passiert.
Deshalb geht morgen wählen!!!

z.B. die Piratenpartei


----------



## Rednose03 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Da haben wir den Salat, Erst sperren die Damen und Herren Internetseiten im guten Willen, aber wahrscheinlich völlig wirkungslos. Jetzt sollen Spiele verbiten werden. Was ist als Nächstes dran??? Bücher, Zeitungen Fernsehsender die nicht Regierungskonform sind ???? 
Berlusconi und Schlimmers lassen grüßen.
Deutschland ein Volk von Kriminellen welches seine Spiele aus Österreich, Polen, den NIederlanden usw. selbst importiert ????Die blinden Herrschaften im Bundestag die hier versuchen von der Farbe zu reden wollen meine Stimme haben . Wenn das so weitergeht nicht, aber nicht wählen heißt den extremen Rand wählen und dass will man/frau ja auch nicht. 
Ertst mal abwarten, DIe Herren Innenminister ( Ich glaube, darunter ist keine Frau) können ja viel beschließen.  EIn Gesetz daraus zu zimmernund durchzubekommen ist schon schwerer. 
Schickt ihnen E-Mails, Faxe, macht sie nervös.


----------



## eipi (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Die Politiker sind nicht dumm, die schießen sich nur auf den vermeintlich schwächsten Gegner ein.
Das schlimme ist, daß denen die Toten und deren Angehörigen total egal sind, ansonsten würden sie ja geeignete ( sozial-gesellschaftspolitische) Maßnahmen ergreifen.
Denen gehts nur um Machterlangung bzw. erhaltung.


----------



## Sashimono (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Haupti am 06.06.2009 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ein Glück das ich im Ausland Lebe! Armes Deutschland kann man da nur sagen. Das es Amokläufe auch schon vor Zeiten von Pong und co gab kann man ja einfach mal ausblenden. Amokläufe haben immer etwas mit sozialen Problemen zu tun.  Und das Perverse ist  das die gleichen Leute sich auf Vereinsfesten von Schützenvereinen Feiern lassen, und da lernt man erst wirklich wie man mit einer Waffe umgeht! Pervers in meinen Augen! Das einzige Gewehr in meiner Hand habe ich regelmässig auf dem Jahrmarkt.
> 
> Gruss aus Irland Haupti



Stimmt - und als Oliver Cromwells Armee Irland angriff  1649 - 52 n Chr., da hätten sich
die damaligen Menschen echt halb tot darüber gelacht, wie man schon so etwas harmloses wie PC-Actionspiele überhaupt als "gefährlich" betrachten kann und hätten uns bereits als reichlich degeneriert bezeichnet - dies verbieten zu wollen. Damals ging es ganz anders zur Sache. Aber es ist wirklich das Beste Gewehre nur auf dem Jahrmarkt zu benutzen, denn Frieden ist schon was extrem Gutes - Freiheit aber auch, und gerade die Iren schätzen Ihre
Freiheit und wissen - das BEIDES sehr wichtig ist.

Schöne Grüsse nach Eirin und grüss mir Hoern den Jäger - falls Du ihn siehst..


----------



## STF (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Petra_Froehlich am 06.06.2009 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 06.06.2009 12:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seit ihr euch wirklich sicher dass dieser Verbots-Rückzug was Paintball etc. betrifft, nur durch Faxe & Mails zustande kam? Quelle?
Unter Beobachtung scheint dieser Sport ja trotzdem weiterhin zu stehen, also nicht ganz vom Tisch: http://www.pbportal.de/forum/showthread.php?t=204180

Klar können wir Mails & Faxe schicken oder gewisse T-Shirts sporten. 
Dass kann doch aber nicht die einzig gezeigte Flagge sein, oder?
Wenn es aber auch in eurem Interesse ist, dann solltet ihr euch doch auch mal connecten und mehr/stärker Präsenz zeigen, siehe auch meine Antwort weiter vorne zu dem Kommentar von Florian Stangl: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=13&tid=7885444&mid=7887588#7887588 

Ich habe jetzt schon mehrere Male in der Vergangeheit bei diesen Themen was dazu geschrieben... allerdings wird darauf nie eingegangen. Scheinbar ist es also doch nicht so von Interesse. 

Naja wird schon gut gehen, oder wie sagt man gleich noch?! Passt schon...


----------



## RichtigFalsch (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Prima!

Wenn wenigstens einer der Schwachsinnigen, welche uns regieren, daran denken würde die Fehler seiner ebenso schwachsinnigen Vorgänger zu korrigieren ... das erinnert an so bestimmte Betriebssysteme, die immer noch Relikte aus 8086er Zeiten mit sich rumschleppen.

Wer was tun will, hier ist die Beschwerdestelle:

	Büro Uwe Schünemann
  	Böntalstraße 32
  	37603 Holzminden

Telefon  	(0 55 31) 61099
Fax  	(0 55 31) 981710

Email  	uwe-schuenemann@t-online.de

Uwe Schünemann, einer der vehementesten Verfechter des Verbots von sogenannten "Killerspielen"; übrigens selbst dem Schießen nicht ganz abgeneigt, aber natürlich nur, wenns der Wahl zuträglich ist und - er brauchts ein wenig realitätsnäher:

http://www.abendblatt.de/region/harburg/article783380/Garlstorf-Minister-Schuenemann-schoss-auf-den-Keiler.html

Schöne Grüße, aus den Resten der Demokratie!

PS:
die Gesetzgebung der letzten Jahre lässt fast schon Amoklaufgelüste entstehen... so ganz ohne "Killerspiele"!


----------



## TheMadman (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Viva la Revolution! Wenn ihr was ändern wollt, dann TUT es!


----------



## Himbeerjochen (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RichtigFalsch am 07.06.2009 04:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Prima!
> 
> Wenn wenigstens einer der Schwachsinnigen, welche uns regieren, daran denken würde die Fehler seiner ebenso schwachsinnigen Vorgänger zu korrigieren ... das erinnert an so bestimmte Betriebssysteme, die immer noch Relikte aus 8086er Zeiten mit sich rumschleppen.
> 
> ...


Schünemann bekommt wohl Angst um seine Machtstellung und rudert zurück.
Ist zwar bissl offtopic,passt aber in die allgemeine Diskussion über Überwachung und Staatliche Bevormundung.

"Verfassungsfeindliche Äußerungen sind freilich für sich genommen noch keine Straftaten. Gleiches gilt für extremistische Äußerungen. Es müssen immer konkrete Straftatbestände wie Volksverhetzung, Verleumdung oder Leugnung des Holocaust erfüllt worden sein, um gegen bestimmte Äußerungen im Internet vorgehen zu können.

Selbstverständlich darf man in unserem Land Gegner des Grundgesetzes sein und dies äußern, natürlich auch im Internet. Wer dies unterbinden will, übt Zensur. Zensur ist freilich verfassungswidrig. Ich bin strikt gegen jede Art der Zensur. Auch Gegner des Grundgesetzes, auch Extremisten sind Inhaber von Grundrechten.

Ich bin dafür, daß der neue, überaus bedeutsame Raum des Internet durch Aufnahme eines "Internet-Grundrechts" in das Grundgesetz besonders geschützt wird. Die Kommunikation der Bürger im Internet muß vor unzulässigen staatlichen Eingriffen geschützt werden. Auf gar keinen Fall darf Zensur stattfinden."

Original kopiert von abgeordnetenwatch.de

edit:
Nicht das hier der Eindruck entsteht,ich würd da was schönreden oder plötzlich Bewunderung äußern.Dem ist nicht so.
Es geht hier um mehr,als "nur" Spiele.


----------



## zerr (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

am besten die bude anzünden und dabei Bloodhound Gang - Firewater Burns singen


----------



## Chrobry (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Persönlich mag ich keins der Spiele, die diese Schwachköpfe verbieten wollen. 
Trotzdem werde ich gleich die Piratenpartei wählen. 
Heute will man die sogenannten Killerspiele verbieten, morgen sind Online-Spiele dran. 
Man muss endlich ein Zeichen setzen, den Innenministern zeigen, dass wir Spieler eine große Gemeinschaft mit Wahlrecht sind, mit der man in der Politik rechnen muss, die sich nicht bevormunden läßt, und vor allem, *wir lassen uns nicht kriminalisieren*.

Also Leute, los, zu den Wahlurnen! Lass uns heute ausnahmsweise Wahllokale "raiden!!


----------



## DrBonsai (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Einen Anfang habe ich gerade gemacht. Ob's was bringt ist ne andere Frage. Die Piraten haben gerade ne Stimme von mir bekommen. ^^


----------



## blackbrid (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Moin Leute!

Hab jetzt mal ne Frage und zwar, welche Partei ist für ein Spielverbot und welche nicht?
Will doch jetzt gleich mal wählen gehe.

Danke!!!


----------



## Antalos (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Also Leute, los, zu den Wahlurnen! Lass uns heute ausnahmsweise Wahllokale "raiden!!   [/quote]


Raid erfolgreich abgescholossen  

-die werden sich wundern wenn deutschland wieder kommunistisch wird , im herbst  -


----------



## jerico81 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				blackbrid am 07.06.2009 09:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leute!
> 
> Hab jetzt mal ne Frage und zwar, welche Partei ist für ein Spielverbot und welche nicht?
> Will doch jetzt gleich mal wählen gehe.
> ...






CDU/CSU sind ganz klar für ein Verbot! Von denen haben sich so viele "Experten" zu Wort gemeldet.


----------



## gildenmeister (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

FÜR ALLE DIE ES NICHT WISSEN. HEUTE SIND EUROPAWAHLEN !!!
Wer wirklich was tun möchte sollte Wählen gehen. Denn jede nicht abgegebene Stimme, ist eine Stimme für solche Parteien. Anstatt gegen die eigentlichen Probleme anzugehen : Verkauf an Minderjährigen, Gesellschaftliche Ausgrenzung, etc... Machen die es sich leicht, und suchen sich einen Buhmann ( sogenannte Killerspiele ). Lenken nur ab, um ihr eigenes Versagen zu verbergen. Und sind nicht an konstruktiven Problemlösungen interessiert. Ich bezeichne so etwas als Fachidiot, der an der Regierung nichts zu suchen hat ! Protestbriefe bringen meiner Meinung Garnichts. Also geht wählen, und wählt eine vernünftige Partei, die Zukunft hat ! Und nicht nur ablenkt und leere versprechen abgibt !
WER NICHTS TUT, BRAUCHT SICH NACHHER NICHT ZU BESCHWEREN !!!


----------



## uglygames (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Da rate ich euch allen heute zur Wahl zu gehen und im Hinterkopf zu behalten, das CDU/CSU gegen uns sind bzw. Spiele...überlegt mal, kein GTA, kein CS, keine Shooter, keine action spiele wo man auf "virtuelle" menschen (-ähnliche figuren) ballert mehr...da weiß ich ja was ich heute NICHT wähle...


----------



## onkelotto (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Antalos am 07.06.2009 09:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Leute, los, zu den Wahlurnen! Lass uns heute ausnahmsweise Wahllokale "raiden!!







Hab auch grad meinen Wahlraid abgeschlossen .
 Die Urne hat aber nichts gedroppt .


----------



## MCSauffreund007 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				jerico81 am 07.06.2009 09:43 schrieb:
			
		

> blackbrid am 07.06.2009 09:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die SPD aber auch. Irgendwie wird hier immer die CDU/CSU unter Beschuss genommen, obwohl andere Parteien ebenfalls für so ein Verbot sind.


----------



## BelialJr (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Schaut euch mal www.piratenpartei.de an.
Ich für meinen Teil weiss, was ich heute wählen werde.
Nichtwählen ist keine Lösung, es ist an der Zeit den weltfremden $*&§%§ die sich unsere Regierung schimpfen zu zeigen, das das Volk noch nicht komplett verblödet ist.


----------



## onkelotto (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				BelialJr am 07.06.2009 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut euch mal *www.piratenpartei.de* an.
> *Ich für meinen Teil weiss, was ich heute wählen werde.*
> Nichtwählen ist keine Lösung, es ist an der Zeit den weltfremden $*&§%§ die sich unsere Regierung schimpfen zu zeigen, das das Volk noch nicht komplett verblödet ist.



  puhh , danke für den Link . Habe mir deren Parteiprogramm eben angeschaut -
und bin erleichtert die nicht gewählt zu haben .
Da ist mir Angie`s Politik in ihrem schicken Blazer doch lieber .


----------



## Boesor (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				onkelotto am 07.06.2009 10:56 schrieb:
			
		

> BelialJr am 07.06.2009 10:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch wenn ich die begeisterung für Angie alles andere als teile, die Begeisterung für die piratenpartei verstehe ich auch nicht.


----------



## NeroOne (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				onkelotto am 07.06.2009 10:56 schrieb:
			
		

> BelialJr am 07.06.2009 10:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du wählst CDU? BÖSE! Aus! Aus hab ich gesagt!   
Egal, dafür kann man ja nichts, aber hauptsache heute schön zur Wahl gehen!!!


----------



## MCSauffreund007 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				onkelotto am 07.06.2009 10:56 schrieb:
			
		

> BelialJr am 07.06.2009 10:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehe ich genauso. 
Es gibt auch noch andrere Themen als Software. 
Mal abgesehen davon, dass das, was die Piraten sich vorstellen, absolut unwirtschaflich ist, bieten sie zu anderen Themen wenig bis gar nichts.

Ich gründe jetzt die Bierpartei, weil ich Bier kostenlos haben will. Der Rest ist mir dann Latte....Viel Geld wäre auch nicht schlecht, aber brauche ich ja gar nicht mehr! Ist ja eh alles umsonst. Dann muss keiner mehr arbeiten gehen, aber wer produziert dann mein Bier?


----------



## TheChicky (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Für alle, dies noch nicht bemerkt haben: Es ist Europawahl und ob irgendeine Partei gegen oder für brutale Egoshooter ist, ist wohl so ziemlich das unwichtigste Thema, nachdem man heute seine Entscheidung ausrichten sollte....


----------



## munchwolf (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

selten so gelacht dann müßten sie ja fast alle spiele verbieten und die bundeswehr gleich dazu wo man das töten im einsarz verlangt nur wegen ein paar hirnlosen *D*T*EN gleich zu verbieten Ich spiele schon seit über 30 jahren .es gibt immer ein schlupfloch kaufe halt dann in Austria oder usa dort wenn ich mir online ein spiel bestelle hab ich innerhalb einer stunde was wollt ihr verbieten euch polikiter sollte man verbieten ihr baut sowieso nur scheiße immer mehr gesetze wir sind ja mittlerweile schlimmer wie der stasi staat aber ich gehe dieses jahr zur wahl wähle aber nicht sondern mach nur sdie stimme ungültig dann gibts keine kohle für die parteien man muß die parteien am geldbeutel packen


----------



## Amanra (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Es ist etwas enttäuschend, dass die Debatte hier häufig in Richtung Wahl einer Spaßpartei oder - höflicher ausgedrückt - einer Partei ohne umfassendes Programm und politische Chancen geht. 
Es ist auch keineswegs so, dass die Verbotsforderung speziell nur aus den Reihen der CDU/CSU kommt. Beschlüsse der Bundesinnenmisterkonferenz fallen einstimmig, also auch mit den Stimmen der SPD-Minister. 
Umgekehrt gibt es in allen Parteien auch vernünftige Ansätze zu diesem Thema. So haben ja von der Leyen und A. Laschet von der CDU Verbotsforderungen von Beckstein früher abgeschmettert und stattdessen auf einen verschärften Jugendschutz gesetzt. Die FDP hat sich bereits ausdrücklich gegen ein Verbot von "Killerspielen" oder Paintball eingesetzt. Auch die Grünen auf Bundesebene sind klar dagegen (seltsamerweise nicht die  Karlsruher Günen anläßlich der Intel Game Night).
Die Ablehnung der beiden kleineren Parteien ist vermutlich mit ein Grund, warum die Altherrenriege der Innenminister das Verbot unbedingt vor der Wahl will, denn mit Rot-Grün oder Schwarz-Gelb wäre es vermutlich nicht mehr machbar. 
Also anstatt sich damit zu beruhigen, aus Protest seine Stimmen an chancenlose oder gar radikale Parteien zu verschwendet zu haben, wäre es sicher sinnvoller sich an seine Abegeordnete oder Regierungsmitglieder (z.B. von der Leyen) zu wenden und so (in sachlicher und höflicher Form) deutlich zu machen, dass dieser  - aus meiner Sicht verfassungs und EU- widrige - Gesetzentwurf in der Bevölkerung nicht hingenommen wird.


----------



## ten10 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Hier wurden ja nur die härtesten Vertreter aus diesem Genre aufgezählt ... aber natürlich fällt hier auch ein World of Warcraft in diese Kategorie ... auch hier werden z.B. Räuber getötet und nicht "nur" Monster oder bösartige Tiere ... oder Arcania und Risen und ähnliche Spiele... oder Mass Effect ähnliche Spiele ... oder Call of Juarez und ähnlche Spiele ... oder vielleicht auch Strategiespiele 'ala der Total War Reihe ... usw. usw. ...


----------



## ten10 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Wenn man so konsequent gegen "Killer"-Spiele ist, dann muss man noch viel konsequenter gegen Schützenvereine und deren Mitglieder vorgehen.

Genau dort wird nämlich das richtige Zielen und Schiessen und der Umgang mit echten Waffen intesiv geübt - und das bestmögliche Treffen ins Schwarze - egal was das Schwarze sich darstellen könnte ... (Menschen ??I...) - und die Meisten sind Privatleute und keine Polizei- oder Militär-Angehörige ... 

Dann müssen konsequenterweise als nächstes gewaltverherrlichende Filme im Fernsehen und in Kinos verboten werden. Auch Gewalt in Nachrichten-Berichten (militärische Aktionen, Bombenattentate usw.) dürfen nicht mehr gezeigt werden ...
Nicht nur alleine Farb-verschiessende Pistolen und Maus-gesteuerte Computerspiele ...


----------



## Amanra (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ten10 am 07.06.2009 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wurden ja nur die härtesten Vertreter aus diesem Genre aufgezählt ... aber natürlich fällt hier auch ein World of Warcraft in diese Kategorie ... auch hier werden z.B. Räuber getötet und nicht "nur" Monster oder bösartige Tiere ... oder Arcania und Risen und ähnliche Spiele... oder Mass Effect ähnliche Spiele ... oder Call of Juarez und ähnlche Spiele ... oder vielleicht auch Strategiespiele 'ala der Total War Reihe ... usw. usw. ...



Genau das ist das schockierende an diesem Gesetzentwurf. Mit dem Kriterium der realitätsnahen Tötungshandlung bzw Gewalt gegen Menschen oder menschenähnliche Wesen kann im Prinzip jedes Action-Spiel (also der größte Teil der Spiele) wie übrigens auch alle Actionfilme verboten werden. Also nicht nur ultrabrutale Splatterspiele.
Das das jetzt nicht gesponnen ist, zeigt das Beinahe-Verbot des harmlosen Paintball mit eben diesem Kriterium der Tötungssimulation. Mir wird ganz schlecht wenn ich daran denke, dass da welche sich erdreisten wollen, z.B. so ein edles Rollenspiel wie Mass-Effect mit absolut großartiger Story und Inszenierung zu verbieten, weil ich da auch selbst als Held/in mit virtueller Waffe um den Erhalt der Galaxix kämpfe.


----------



## RM2000 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Was Ihr auch tut Leute, geht bitte trotzdem zur Wahl, denn es gibt noch andere Themen die von der Wahl betroffen sind, die auch wichtiger erscheinen, Familie, Umwelt etc.

Auch wenn mich das Verbot und das pauschalisieren ärgert und stört, so wäre es doch der falsche Weg nicht wählen zu gehen, weil dies nur die Linken und NPD  stärken würde. Weil dann haben wir andere Sorgen als Computerspiele-.

Also, bitte drüber nachdenken und wählen gehen. 

Gruß


----------



## munchwolf (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

leider ist es so um von den wirklichen problemen abzulenken und ihre wiederwahl zu sichern was glaubt ihr warum die den banken so viel geld in den rachen werfen .
die banken brechen unter den lasten zusammen weil der liebe staat seinen zinsforderungen nicht mehr nachkommen kann zuviel schulden die schulden der banken = Staatsschulden


----------



## gildenmeister (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 07.06.2009 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle, dies noch nicht bemerkt haben: Es ist Europawahl und ob irgendeine Partei gegen oder für brutale Egoshooter ist, ist wohl so ziemlich das unwichtigste Thema, nachdem man heute seine Entscheidung ausrichten sollte....


 
ES GEHT HIER UM FREIHEIT ! 


Du hast recht Egoschooter sind nicht das einzige. Aber wieviele Freiheiten muß man sich noch nehmen lassen ? Und die Großen Parteien haben viele Freiheiten und Rechte in den letzten Jahren genommen und beschnitten, falls es dir nicht aufgefallen ist. 
Vor 15 Jahren haben wir mit Kopfschütteln, auf die DDR reagiert. Staatliche Überwachung, Staatliche Regulierung, Staatliche Verbote. Sowas war hier undenkbar. 
Und heute ? , in 15 Jahren sind wir DDR. Ohne RECHTE, geformt vom STAAT.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				gildenmeister am 07.06.2009 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> Du hast recht Egoschooter sind nicht das einzige. Aber wieviele Freiheiten muß man sich noch nehmen lassen ? Und die Großen Parteien haben viele Freiheiten und Rechte in den letzten Jahren genommen und beschnitten, falls es dir nicht aufgefallen ist.
> Vor 15 Jahren haben wir mit Kopfschütteln, auf die DDR reagiert. Staatliche Überwachung, Staatliche Regulierung, Staatliche Verbote. Sowas war hier undenkbar.
> Und heute ? , in 15 Jahren sind wir DDR. Ohne RECHTE, geformt vom STAAT.




die ddr war vor 15 jahren, bekanntlich, längst geschichte.
ausserdem würde ich irgendwelche vergleiche mit diktaturen tunlichst unterlassen.
das wirkt bestenfalls albern.


----------



## echnaton192 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Amanra am 07.06.2009 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist etwas enttäuschend, dass die Debatte hier häufig in Richtung Wahl einer Spaßpartei oder - höflicher ausgedrückt - einer Partei ohne umfassendes Programm und politische Chancen geht.



Es ist interessant, wie Du die Piratenpartei siehst. Immerhin hat diese schon an die 1100 Mitglieder in Deutschland, ist drittstärkste Partei in Schweden und zieht zumindest dort ins Parlament ein.

Dass CDUCSUSPD für internetaffine Menschen, und solche mit Schwerpunkt auf Bürgerrechten unwählbar geworden sind, ist eben *nicht* nur dem Killerspielverbot geschuldet, sondern dem Weg in den Überwachungs- und Präventionsstaat:

Vorratsdatenspeicherung, Internetzensur mit Kipos nur als erstem Schritt, Onlinedurchsuchung, DRM mit Gesetzeskraft, Killerspielverbot, Einsatz der Bundeswehr im Inneren,....

Die FDP hat einen Innenminister, der sein Gesetz zur Onlinedurchsuchung vom BVerfG links und rechts um die Ohren gehauen bekam. Auch die Polizeigesetze der Länder, in denen die Linke mitregiert, sind nicht gerade grundrechtsfreundlich. Die Grünen sind inzwischen Killerspielgegner.

Aber im Gegensatz zu CDUSPDCSU sind diese Parteien für aufrechte Demokraten nicht unwählbar geworden. 

Gegen die Polemik "Spaßpartei" wehre ich mich mit aller Entschiedenheit, OK? Im Gegensatz zu anderen Parteien konzentriert sich diese Partei auf Themen, von der sie etwas versteht.

Guck mal auf den Wahlzettel und deren Berufe. IT-Consultants, Diplominformatiker, Student der Mathematik,... Von denen wird sich sicher keiner fragen, was ein Browser ist. Und viele von denen wissen, wie man Egoshooter spielt und brauchen dazu keine Vorführung vom Killerspielpropagandisten Pfeiffer des kriminologischen Instituts NDS.

Analog zu den Grünen in den 80ern entsteht hier eine neue Themenpartei. Jetzt mag man einwenden, dass die Grünen schon immer ein breites Themenprogramm hatten. Aber jedem war klar, dass außer dem Umweltschutz die anderen Parteiprogrammpunkte nicht 1:1 umgesetzt werden dürfen. Insofern unterscheidet sich die PPD von den Grünen der Anfangsjahre dadurch, dass der Schwachsinn der Fundis gar nicht erst seinen Weg in das Programm  gefunden haben.

Ob einer FDP oder  die Linke wählt, denn wichtig ist der  Widerstand gegen die Verrückten von den großen Parteien, die 20 Jahre nach dem Ende der letzten Diktatur in Deutschland einen Überwachungsstaat aufbauen, von dem Mielke nur träumen konnte und von ihrem eigenen Versagen mit Killerspielpropaganda ablenken.

"Spaß" macht so ne Partei tendentiell nicht, wenn man nicht nur wie die APPD die Wahlkampfkostenerstattung versaufen will, sondern ernsthafte politische Anliegen hat, die von den großen Parteien nicht nur ignoriert, sondern sogar bekämpft werden. Unterstützungsunterschriften sammeln, Beine in den Bauch  stehen, Plakate kleben - wo ist da der Spaß?


----------



## keitaro (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Wir haben in Deutschland weitaus größere Probleme,und das einzige,was die Innenminister beschließen,ist ein Verbot der "Killer-Spiele".Aber dann müßen auch Renn-Spiele verboten werden,da ein Auto ebenfalls in der Realität vorkommt und es mißbraucht werden kann für Amokläufe (siehe Attentat auf Königin Beatrix in den Niederlanden).Am Computer lernt man jedoch NICHT den Umgang mit Schußwaffen.Wer das behauptet hat noch nie sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt.Den Umgang mit Schußwaffen lernt man in Schützenvereinen,bei der Polizei und bei der Bunderwehr.Es gibt noch immer keinen wissenschaftlichen Beweis  für einen   Zusammenhang zwischen Amoklauf und Ego-Shootern.Es ist noch gar nicht lange her,da wurde etwas anderes für die Probleme der Gesellschaft verantwortlich gemacht:Heavy.Metall,Techno ,Rock'n Roll,auch vom Jazz und die Werke von Goethe hat man es seinerzeit behauptet,das es die Jugend ruiniere.Un d wenn ein Verbot nichts bringt,wer wird dann verantwortlich gemacht?Die Computer-Spieler?Die Hersteller?Oder eine andere Gruppe?Und wieso passieren die AMokläufe denn nicht in Frankreich,Großbritanien,Schweden,Japan, Italien oder Niederlande.Darüber sollten sich die Politiker Gedanken machen.
ICH WÄHLE KEINE SPIELEKILLER!


----------



## Netzschwinger (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Die Verknüpfung der Killerspiele mit Amokläufern ist doch sowieso absurd. Wenn 90% aller Jugendlichen Killerspiele spielen, dann werden auch 90% der jugendlichen Amokläufer Killerspiele spielen! Irgendwo schrieb mal jemand, daß alle Amokläufer Brot gegessen haben! Sollte man da vielleicht mal was machen? 

Aber im Ernst, was fehlt ist eben der aufgeschlossene Umgang mit der Materie, sowohl bei den Eltern, als auch bei den Politikern. Wenn ich mir angucke, was für Filme heutzutage ab 12 oder ab 16 sind ... In meiner Jugend wären die alle ab 18 gewesen. Und das Fernsehprogram? Nur 'Krimis', also Mord, Gewalt und das rund um die Uhr! Irgendwer wollte doch auch mal Tom und Jerry verbieten! Die Politik sollte den Menschen die sie vertreten mal ein bichen mehr zutrauen. Denn Amokläufer gab es schon vor Killerspielen und vielleicht sollte den Medien mal gesagt werden, wie sie über das Thema zu berichten haben, denn Titelbilder mit dem Amokläufer und Fadenkreuz taugen verdammt gut zur Heroisierung und spornen Nachahmer eher an! Vielleicht sollte man da eher über Opfer und Angehörige berichten und das Leid in den Fokus stellen, anstelle des Täters!


----------



## gildenmeister (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 07.06.2009 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> gildenmeister am 07.06.2009 12:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hast recht ist schon länger her mit der DDR. 
Die Streichung von Rechten, führt zur Staatlichen Kontrolle und ist keinesfalls albern.
Vielleicht solltest du dich erst einmal darüber informieren, wieviel Rechte wir in den letzten Jahren eingebüßt haben und wieviel Staatlicher Überwachung wir dazubekommen haben. 

Ich halte auch nichts von wählen einer Spaßpartei, oder von Extremisten. Die Leute müssen sich einfach mal informieren. Es gibt genug kleine Parteien die auch was tauen.


----------



## Amanra (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				echnaton192 am 07.06.2009 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Amanra am 07.06.2009 11:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Setzen wir statt Spaßpartei Nischenpartei?? ok. Will die Leutchen auch gar nicht schlechtreden ... das Programm, soweit ich es überflogen habe, ist mir gar nicht so unsymphatisch.  
Hats du irgendeine Fundstelle, dass die Grünen inzwischen für ein "Killerspielerverbot" sind?? 
Im Hinblick FDP muß man ja übrigens leider sagen, dass der Beschluss der Innenminsterkonferenz  auch von von einem FDP-Minister (NRW) mitgetragen wurde.
Bin mal gespannt wie sich FDP und Grüne sowie eventuell Regierungsmitglieder in der kommenden Woche zu dem Thema äußern werden.


----------



## Snikrot (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Die Piraten haben jetzt eine Stimme mehr.


----------



## Paladin1984 (7. Juni 2009)

*Macht was*

Leute wenn euch das ganze was die Innenminister da fordern nervt, dann tut was dagegen. Sendet  Briefe und Emails an die CDU. Zeigt ihnen wie viele Menschen gegen das Verbot wären und das wir keine Amokläufer sind. Nur im Forum rum zu meckern bringt nichts.


----------



## Freakless08 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Snikrot am 07.06.2009 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Piraten haben jetzt eine Stimme mehr.


Von mir auch... [X] PIRATENpartei


----------



## Boesor (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				echnaton192 am 07.06.2009 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Guck mal auf den Wahlzettel und deren Berufe. IT-Consultants, Diplominformatiker, Student der Mathematik,... Von denen wird sich sicher keiner fragen, was ein Browser ist. Und viele von denen wissen, wie man Egoshooter spielt und brauchen dazu keine Vorführung vom Killerspielpropagandisten Pfeiffer des kriminologischen Instituts NDS.



das habe ich eben beim wählen auch gedacht.
Aber dann habe ich mich gefragt, wieviel die von anderen Themen verstehen...


----------



## BelialJr (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Macht was*



			
				Paladin1984 am 07.06.2009 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Leute wenn euch das ganze was die Innenminister da fordern nervt, dann tut was dagegen. Sendet  Briefe und Emails an die CDU. Zeigt ihnen wie viele Menschen gegen das Verbot wären und das wir keine Amokläufer sind. Nur im Forum rum zu meckern bringt nichts.



briefe/emails bringen gar nix, das einzige was denen weh tut sind wählerstimmen. das ist auch das einzige was ich machen kann und werde.

das was schäuble zur zeit macht lässt die stasi bald wie nen kindergartenverein aussehen.

es geht nicht nur um "killerspiele", es geht um die aufhebung unserer grundrechte. ich will nicht in einem überwachungsstaat leben.

sicher ist das programm der piraten noch sehr klein, ist auch eine sehr junge partei. sicher ist es noch eine protestpartei, wobei man allerdings sehr klar zeigen kann, was einem an der aktuellen politik nicht gefällt. wenns die wähler so wollen wird die partei und deren programm wachsen.

wir haben größere probleme als killerspiele? für mich ist schäuble&co das größte problem.

das ist ja das schöne an der demokratie - also seine möglichkeiten nutzen solange wir sie noch haben.


----------



## machbetmachallabett (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 07.06.2009 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> echnaton192 am 07.06.2009 12:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und herausgekommen ist ein Kreuzchen bei wem, wenn man fragen darf?

Ich brauch noch ein paar Anregungen, ich war noch nich wählen und bin mir auch noch nicht sicher wers wird...


----------



## Boesor (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				machbetmachallabett am 07.06.2009 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Und herausgekommen ist ein Kreuzchen bei wem, wenn man fragen darf?
> 
> Ich brauch noch ein paar Anregungen, ich war noch nich wählen und bin mir auch noch nicht sicher wers wird...



jedenfalls nicht bei den Piraten


----------



## Freezeman (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 07.06.2009 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> echnaton192 am 07.06.2009 12:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist mir und sicher auch ziemlich vielen anderen egal. Sie werden nur aus einem Zweck gewählt: Protest. Die Piraten beschränken sich (gottseidank) auf eben diese Themen die viele Leute hier (im Forum) bedrücken. Damit weiß die CDU/SPD/FDP ect. dann auch gleich warum die Piraten soviel öfter gewählt wurden. So gesehen ist diese Partei eine feine Sache. Wenns um den Weltfrieden gehen sollte wären sie natürlich nicht erste Wahl.


----------



## machbetmachallabett (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 07.06.2009 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> machbetmachallabett am 07.06.2009 13:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, sehr hilfreich.


----------



## ichmusssagen (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				machbetmachallabett am 07.06.2009 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 07.06.2009 13:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




naja, bezüglich der computerspiele ist es in erster linie die csu/cdu, die mit dümmster politik stimmen gewinnen will..
für die europawahl ist das allerdings weniger relevant. 
der walomat wäre zumindets eine möglichkeit sich zu orientieren, ansonsten parteipogramme lesen oder seriöse zeitungen oder internetquellen. schließlich solltets du deine wahlentscheidung selbst treffen und nicht wegen irgendeinem werbeaufhänger... 
http://www.wahl-o-mat.de/europa/


----------



## Paladin1984 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Macht was*



			
				BelialJr am 07.06.2009 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Paladin1984 am 07.06.2009 13:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nartürlich geht es auch um die aufhebung unserer Grundrechte, nur wirst du nichts daran ändern wenn du hier im Forum drohst die Piratenpartei zu wählen. Bis die eine Ernst zu nehmende Alternative darstellt könne noch locker 10 Jahre vergehen. Wenn dir Stinkt was Schäuble tut, dann mach jetzt was und nicht wenn es zu spät ist. 

Und das Briefe und Emails nichts brigen würde ich nicht sagen, denn das Paintballverbot ist ja auch gekippt worden.


----------



## echnaton192 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Amanra am 07.06.2009 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Setzen wir statt Spaßpartei Nischenpartei?? ok. Will die Leutchen auch gar nicht schlechtreden ... das Programm, soweit ich es überflogen habe, ist mir gar nicht so unsymphatisch.



OK. Das schon eher.



> Hats du irgendeine Fundstelle, dass die Grünen inzwischen für ein "Killerspielerverbot" sind??



Biddeschöön:

http://www.ka-news.de/nachrichten/karlsruhe/Karlsruhe-Killerspiele-Gruene;art6066,199419
http://www.piratenpartei-bw.de/2009/05/12/karlsruhe-und-die-killerspiele/

Was habe ich mich aufgeregt. Besonders über die locker-flockigen Antworten von Grünen, die heute so reaktionäre Sprüche reißen wie die etablierten Parteien in den 80ern, als die Grünen mal in die Debatte warfen, dass es nicht so toll ist, dass alle Flüsse tot sind und man im Ruhrgebiet keine Wäsche raushängen kann.



> Im Hinblick FDP muß man ja übrigens leider sagen, dass der Beschluss der Innenminsterkonferenz  auch von von einem FDP-Minister (NRW) mitgetragen wurde.



Hast Du dazu Quellen? Denn wer inzwischen zu den Spielekillern gehört und wer ggf. auf der Konferenz dagegen stimmte, habe ich nicht gefunden.



> Bin mal gespannt wie sich FDP und Grüne sowie eventuell Regierungsmitglieder in der kommenden Woche zu dem Thema äußern werden.



Me2


----------



## Boesor (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				echnaton192 am 07.06.2009 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Biddeschöön:
> 
> http://www.ka-news.de/nachrichten/karlsruhe/Karlsruhe-Killerspiele-Gruene;art6066,199419
> http://www.piratenpartei-bw.de/2009/05/12/karlsruhe-und-die-killerspiele/
> ...



Dir ist schon klar, dass das, was du da verlinkt hast, nicht die Meinung der Bundesgrünen widerspiegelt, sondern lediglich die Stellungnahme einer *Gemeinderatsfraktion*


----------



## Dexter11111 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Lest euch das mal durch, sehr "Aufschlussreich" zu dem Thema: http://www.daddeldepot.com/news.php?id=3330

Und dann schickt den Link evtl. in den Mails zu euren Politikern xD


----------



## Spieleknacker (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Hi, Leute es freut mich zwar, dass es Menschen gibt die Jugendliche schützen wollen, aber welchem ist es eingefallen, dass Videospiele die "Hauptschuldigen" 
an Amokläufen sind und desshalb verboten werden müssen? Sind denn alle Killer-spiele Spieler geistig behindert? Man stellt alle auf die gleiche Stufe! Natürlich man sollte die Wirkung von solchen Spielen nicht unterschätzen. Für psychisch labile Menschen ist so ein Spiel der "Aufbruch in den Untergang"
Es ist schlimm wie einfach Jugendliche an Waffen kommen und damit so viele Menschen töten können, weil sie vielleicht die Reallität nicht mehr von der Wirklichkeit unterscheiden können. Auf jedenfall sollte man die Schuld nicht nur auf die Eltern und den Schützen  schieben. Niemand weiß was auf 
dieser Schule wirklich loswar als er noch nicht zum Todesschützen wurde. Vielleicht hat man ihn gemobbt und irgendwann sah er rot. Es ist sehr schlimm, dass soviele Menschen ihr Leben verloren haben, und dass ihre Angehörigen  zum Teil nicht mal wissen WARUM? Aber wieso wollen die Politiker diese Spiele verbieten? Das Einzige was sie vorbringen können ist, dass exzessiver gebrauch solcher Spiele enthemmt. Stimmt das wirklich? Ich kann nur von mir selber sprechen solche Spiele machen einen Heidenspaß und enthemmen. Ich wäre aber niemals bereit einen Menschen zu erschießen nur, weil er mir das Leben schwer macht und ich CS oder sonstwas zocke. Da gehört mehr dazu. Ich weiß zwar nicht wie solche Spiele wirken, wenn man sie viele Stunden jeden Tag spielt, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man dadurch zum Killer wird. Außerdem ist es nicht die Pflicht der Eltern nach ihren Kindern zu sehen und sich um sie zu kümmern? Oder zu merken, dass was komisch ist wenn ihr Kind nur noch spielt? Das soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass jeder der am Tag längers spielt geistige Probleme hatt. Muss jeder erst einen psychischen Test machen damit er am Computer spielen darf? Wo führt das Ganze hin? Haben wir eine so gestörte Gesellschaft???


----------



## echnaton192 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 07.06.2009 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Dir ist schon klar, dass das, was du da verlinkt hast, nicht die Meinung der Bundesgrünen widerspiegelt, sondern lediglich die Stellungnahme einer *Gemeinderatsfraktion*



Die mit Stimmung gemacht hat, damit die Friday Night Game nicht statt findet. Aber nicht als Einzelmeinung:

"Wir haben große Bedenken gegen diese Art von Freizeitbeschäftigung. Spiele wie Counter Strike verherrlichen Gewalt und verletzen die Würde der Menschen. Sie können bei exzessivem Gebrauch abstumpfen und bergen dann ein enormes Gefahrenpotential. *Als Grüne fordern wir, dass die Stadt hier eindeutig Stellung bezieht [...]

Wenn es nach uns ginge, hätte Karlsruhe dem Intel Friday Night Game in der jetzt geplanten Form frühzeitig einen Riegel vorgeschoben, indem die KMK für diese Veranstaltung keine Halle zur Verfügung gestellt hätte. *

Haben die das "als abseitige Einzelmeinung einer Sekte Grüner Killerspielgegnertaliban in Karlsruhe" gefordert? Nein.

Wurden sie offiziell von der Bundespartei gerügt? Gab es Haue? Nein. Dann ist das den Grünen insgesamt zuzurechen. Wenn die Bundespartei das Thema nur die Bohne interessierte, wäre eine geharnischte Reaktion gekommen:

Faketicker: Karlsruher Grüne fordern Ausbau der Atomkraft. Eine Reaktion der Bundespartei steht seit 3 Wochen aus....

Das meine ich. Aber wie ich schon schrieb: Im Gegensatz zu SPDCDUCSU sind die Grünen nicht völlig unwählbar geworden. Wenngleich die Vorratsdatenspeicherung ein Grund gewesen wäre, die damalige Koalition wegen Zypries platzen zu lassen, aber das ist ein anderes  Thema.


----------



## Freakless08 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Naja. Die Günen sind auch nicht ohne.
Die waren damals mit der SPD im Amt als die Vorratsdatenspeicherung beschlossen wurde. Die Grünen haben da schön mitgezogen und die klappe gehalten (hautpsache nicht kritisch dagegen sein).
http://www.gulli.com/news/gr-ne-und-vds-vom-saulus-zum-2007-11-26/


----------



## Boesor (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				echnaton192 am 07.06.2009 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Wurden sie offiziell von der Bundespartei gerügt? Gab es Haue? Nein. Dann ist das den Grünen insgesamt zuzurechen. Wenn die Bundespartei das Thema nur die Bohne interessierte, wäre eine geharnischte Reaktion gekommen:



das ist doch Quatsch, denkst du denn wirklich, die Bundespartei äußert sich zu jedem Fliegenschiss?
In meinem Heimatort gibt es ein Kohlebergwerk und überraschenderweise spricht sich die örtliche FDP für den Erhalt und auch für Subventionen aus.

Und siehe da, es gab keinen Ärger mit der Bundes FDP.


Das ist von dir schon ein arg konstruierter Zusammenhang, um es den Bundesgrünen unterzujubeln.


----------



## Hazard (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Dexter11111 am 07.06.2009 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Lest euch das mal durch, sehr "Aufschlussreich" zu dem Thema: http://www.daddeldepot.com/news.php?id=3330



Das ist genau der Punkt warum diese Killerspieldiskussion so albern ist! Dieser Bericht liest sich leider EXAKT wie meine Schulzeit. NIEMAND, der nicht Jahre solcher Peinigungen und Erniedrigungen durchgemacht hat, kann sich auch nur in entferntesten den BLINDEN UND UNBÄNDIGEN HASS vorstellen, den man entwickeln kann. Und ja, hätte ich damals über Waffen verfügt, es wäre gut möglich gewesen dass ich damals meine Peiniger gerichtet hätte... und das war noch deutlich bevor es überhaupt gewalttätige Computerspiele in Form von Ego-Shooter gegeben hätte!


----------



## machbetmachallabett (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ichmusssagen am 07.06.2009 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> naja, bezüglich der computerspiele ist es in erster linie die csu/cdu, die mit dümmster politik stimmen gewinnen will..
> für die europawahl ist das allerdings weniger relevant.
> der walomat wäre zumindets eine möglichkeit sich zu orientieren, ansonsten parteipogramme lesen oder seriöse zeitungen oder internetquellen. schließlich solltets du deine wahlentscheidung selbst treffen und nicht wegen irgendeinem werbeaufhänger...
> http://www.wahl-o-mat.de/europa/


Ist mir schon klar, ich habe mich informiert und auch den Wahlomat gebraucht. Ich hatte aber zwei Parteien im Kopf, zwischen denen ich mich noch nicht entscheiden konnte. Und wenn da jetzt ein Plädoyer für eine dieser beiden Parteien gekommen wäre, hätte mir das meine Entscheidung erleichtert. Mittlerweile hab ich aber gewählt und mich dann einfach mehr oder weniger spontan entschieden.


----------



## RC38 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Wenn wir Glück haben hauen Saturn und Co. die Spiele ja eine Woche vor dem Verbot zu Spottpreisen raus, bevor es zu illegalem Handel verkommt. xD


----------



## Amanra (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				echnaton192 am 07.06.2009 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Amanra am 07.06.2009 13:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also die Grünen auf Bundebene scheinen sich von ihrem Karlsruher Verband zu distanzieren:

http://www.zottel.de/2009/06/06/killerspiele-karlsruher-grunen-und-grune-auf-bundesebene/

Die FDP hat seit Jahren ein "Killerspielverbot" als blinden Aktionismus kritisiert und zuletzt auch die CSU gestoppt, als  diese eine Bundesratsinitiative machen wollen

http://www.liberale.dewebcom/show_article.php/_c-459/_nr-1094/i.html

Dass der FDP Innenminister Ingo Wolf (NRW) "umgefallen" sein muß, habe ich jetzt indirekt geschlossen, da Beschlüsse der Bundesinneministerkonfernez meines Wissens einstimmig sind.

zimelich aktuelle Stellungnahmen von FDP und Grünen findet ihr hier

http://www.pimelteror.de/home/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=212:innenminister-beschliessen-verbot-von-qkillerspielenq&catid=1:aktuelle-nachrichten

Demnach lehnen beide Parteien ein "Killerspielverbot" ab und bleiben für mich wählbar


----------



## STF (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 07.06.2009 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> echnaton192 am 07.06.2009 12:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das frag ich mich bei den etablierten bzw. den regierenden Parteien aber auch des öfteren...
Und wenn gerade bei diesem Beispiel einiges falsch läuft, weshalb sollte es bei anderen Themen besser funktionieren? Die im Rampenlicht stehenden Politiker haben doch auch oft gar nicht selbst das Knowhow, sondern auch nur Berater die sich mit der Materie (möglicherweise) auskennen. Lobbyisten werden vermutlich auch nicht direkt im Rampenlicht stehen, sondern durch geschickte Information u. Beratung ihr Ziel verfolgen.


----------



## Snikrot (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ich habe die Piraten gewählt, damit wenigstens ein paar Leute dort Wissen wo von sie reden.

Die CDU will mit der FDP zusammen arbeiten:
http://www.n24.de/news/newsitem_5115074.html


----------



## Subzero1612 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Da kann man mal wieder sehen für wie dumm der deutsche Bürger gehalten wird.Selbst Wissenschaftler sind sich einig weniger Amokläufe wirds dadurch auch nicht geben.Jetzt kriegen wir also auch noch Gesetze um der Wirtschaft den Rest zu geben.Die Innenminister sollten sich zumindest mal ein ganz klein wenig mit der Materie beschäftigen bevor sie ein Gesetz rausbringen.So langsam enwickeln wir uns wirklich zurück frag mich welche hobbies wohl als nächstes verboten werden.Naja dann wandern die euros wohl gezielt ins Ausland , die Innenminister dürfte das sowieso nicht stören.Der Leittragende ist wieder mal der Steuerzahler in diesem Sinne weiter so(Achtung Ironie).


----------



## Boesor (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Snikrot am 07.06.2009 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die Piraten gewählt, damit wenigstens ein paar Leute dort Wissen wo von sie reden.
> 
> Die CDU will mit der FDP zusammen arbeiten:
> http://www.n24.de/news/newsitem_5115074.html



Europawahl ungleich Bundestagswahl


----------



## Mishra1985 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Snikrot am 07.06.2009 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die Piraten gewählt, damit wenigstens ein paar Leute dort Wissen wo von sie reden.
> 
> Die CDU will mit der FDP zusammen arbeiten:
> http://www.n24.de/news/newsitem_5115074.html




Die FDP will nicht, sie muss. Wenn sie genug Stimmen bekommt um alleine regieren zu können, würde sie nicht mit der CDU koalieren.

Die FDP und die Piraten sind sich in vielen Punkten sehr ähnlich. Aber so wie ich das bisher gesehen habe, gibt es nur im Bereich des Urheberrechtes unterschiede.


----------



## Snikrot (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 07.06.2009 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Snikrot am 07.06.2009 16:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dies lässt sich aber auch gut auf die Europawahl übertragen.
Wenn sie im Bundestag zusammen arbeiten wollen, warum nicht auch schon jetzt?
Bin mal gespannt wie die FDP darauf reagieren wird.
Man weiß es nicht.


----------



## Boesor (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Snikrot am 07.06.2009 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Dies lässt sich aber auch gut auf die Europawahl übertragen.



Nee, das lässt sich überhaupt nicht auf die Europawahl übertragen. Im Eu Parlament existieren "Blöcke", also z.B. die Sozialdemokraten aller Länder, die Konservativen (CDU), die Liberalen (FDP) und da wird ganz gemischt zusammengerarbeitet. 



> Bin mal gespannt wie die FDP darauf reagieren wird.
> Man weiß es nicht.



Klar weiß man das. Auf Bundesebene will die FDP mit der Union und umgekehrt. Das ist ein offenes Geheimnis und zwar seit Jahren.


----------



## Sam28 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Dexter11111 am 07.06.2009 14:44 Lest euch das mal durch, sehr "Aufschlussreich" zu dem Thema: http://www.daddeldepot.com/news.php?id=3330

Fand ich sehr interessant, hatte selber Erfahrungen in der Richtung, wenn auch nicht so schlimme, hat aber auch Auswirkungen auf mein Leben gehabt, die Schulen müssen sich mal deutlicher bewusst werden das die Schule ein großteil der Zeit eines Kindes beansprucht und dementsprechend wichtig ist für die insgesamte Entwickelung eines Kindes.
Richtige Waffen habe ich nie zu Gesicht bekommen, bin auch erst sehr viel später darauf gekommen das wenn keiner helfen will oder man dich nicht ernst nimmt, das dann Gewalt wohl durchaus eine Lösung sein könnte.
Dabei war ich nie ein gewaltätiger Mensch und bin es auch heute nicht, aber an einem Punkt kann wohl jeder Mensch zu dem Entschluss kommen das nur noch Gewalt weiterhilft, das zeigt der Brief wohl deutlich.
Was das ganze mit Computer und Videospielen zu tun hat, darüber kann man wohl lange reden, man stumpft doch etwas ab gegenüber Gewalt, aber das kommt durch alle Medien, auch Fernsehen und Filme, und ist sicher kein Auslöser.
Bisher sehe ich bei den Amokläufern als wichtigste Gemeinsamkeit das sie schon Kontakt mit Schusswaffen hatten und mit diesen auch umgehen konnten sowie die Verfügbarkeit der selbigen. In dem Brief hält nur die Nichtverfügbarkeit der Waffen denjenigen davon ab einen Amoklauf zu machen.
Auch wenn Waffen schlimm sind, möchte ich doch an dieser Stelle bitten davon abzusehen immer auf den Schützenvereinen rumzuhacken, im Grunde waren nach Winnenden sie genau so eine Gruppe wie wir Computerspieler, jemand dem man die Schuld zuschieben wollte für den Vorfall und wo viele Leute gleich nach verboten schreien. Das sind auch nur Leute die in Ruhe ihrem Hobby nachgehen wollen, genau wie wir. Und die gesetzlichen Regelungen sind in beiden Fällen gut genug.

Um mal weider etwas näher an das Thema ranzukommen, was können wir machen, da möchte ich meine Hoffnung zum Ausdruck bringen das auch die Lobby der Spiele Industrie deutlich macht was an Wirtschaftskraft und Arbeitsplätzen hinter Computerspielen steckt, immerhin sind wir in einem kapitalistischen Land und dazu auch noch in einer Wirtschaftskrise, da ist das liebe Geld durchaus ein wichtiger Faktor der Politiker zum nachdenken anregt.

Zu dem ganzen Thema auch ein paar Links:
Übersicht über öffentliche Petitionen beim deutschen Bundestag, da kann man ohne große Probleme seiner Meinung Gewicht verleihen:
https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/index.php?action=petition
Pro-Games:
http://www.pro-games.biz/
Killerspiele - Wissenwertes rund um die Gewaltdarstellung in Computerspielen:
http://www.killer-spiele.info/
Killerspiel Spieler - Die Online-Initiative gegen die pauschale Verurteilung
und Diskriminierung von Computerspielen und Gamern!
http://www.killerspiel-spieler.com/
Heise Online - Die Diskusion zum Thema "Killerspiele"
http://www.heise.de/ct/Die-Diskussion-ueber-Killerspiele--/artikel/89731
Golem.de - Alle Beiträge zum Thema Killerspiel-Debatte
http://www.golem.de/specials/killerspiele/
Das sind ein paar gute Seiten die ich so auf die schnelle Auftreiben konnte, wer noch gute Seiten zum Thema hat, immer her damit.
Schön wäre es natürlich wenn unsere Spiele Magazine mal ein Artikel mit guten Seiten zu dem Thema machen könnten damit wir etwas haben auf das wir verweisen können das unsere Meinung gut wiedergibt.

Edit: Ganz vergessen, die Aktion "Ich wähle keine Spielekiller":
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...gegen-Killerspiele-Verbot-Update/Spiele/News/


----------



## Mishra1985 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Wenns stimmt geht man von einer Wahlbeteiligung von 2x% aus. Das ist echt ein Armutszeugnis. Es gibt Länder da würden die Bürger ihren rechten und linken Arm nur für die Chance von demokratischen Wahlen hergeben und wir Deutschen pfeifen auf unser Wahlrecht. 

Wir haben 60 Millionen Wahlberichtigte...davon gehen 12 Millionen wählen... 


12 Millionen Leute bestimmen über das Schicksal von 500 Millionen Menschen und 27 anderen Staaten. Wir haben 99 bzw 96 Sitze im EU-Parlament, mehr als jeder andere Staat. 

Ich bin wirklich erschüttert... sind die Deutschen dumm? oder einfach nur hoffnungslos?


----------



## Boesor (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Mishra1985 am 07.06.2009 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenns stimmt geht man von einer Wahlbeteiligung von 2x% aus. Das ist echt ein Armutszeugnis. Es gibt Länder da würden die Bürger ihren rechten und linken Arm nur für die Chance von demokratischen Wahlen hergeben und wir Deutschen pfeifen auf unser Wahlrecht.
> 
> Wir haben 60 Millionen Wahlberichtigte...davon gehen 12 Millionen wählen...
> 
> ...



Wie kommst du denn auf den Wert 20 + x?
Ich glaube du verwechselst da was, bis 14:00 Uhr hatten 20, 4% bereits gewählt, was aber keinesfalls auf eine derart niedrige Gesamtwahlbeteiligung in Deutschland hinweist.

Und wir bestimmen auch nicht über das Schicksal von 500 Mio, auch wenn 99 Sitze viel sind. Die Gesamtzahl von 736 Sitzen relativiert das aber wieder.

Da können "wir" nicht schalten und walten wie wir wollen.


----------



## Mishra1985 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Ja 42 % ist die geschätzte Beteiligung. Tut mir leid das war mein Fehler


----------



## ichmusssagen (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				machbetmachallabett am 07.06.2009 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 07.06.2009 13:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja, das wäre nur gegangen, wenn du bestimmte punkte angesprochen hättest, die dir wichtig sind, dann hätte man dir vielleicht weiterhelfen können. hier werbung für irgendeine partei zu machen finde ich eher fragwürdig, vor allem weil es eine doch eher komplexe angelegenheit ist (soll heißen was mir wichtig ist, ist dir vielleicht weniger wichtig). die piraten werden ja auch nur immer genannt, weil sie sich mit dem hier besprochenen thema stark identifizieren. abgesehen davon ist das hier aber kein wahlkampfforum. 
der wahlomat ist natürlich nur ein rudimentäres mittel, weil sich da jeder alles auf die fahnen schreiben kann und tut. (außer die FDP -die wollen passenderweise gerade jetzt banken privatisieren, äußerst amüsant...).


----------



## Boesor (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Lt Prognose war es das wohl für die Piraten.
Aber ein Knacken der 5% Hürde war wohl nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## Mishra1985 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Boesor am 07.06.2009 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Lt Prognose war es das wohl für die Piraten.
> Aber ein Knacken der 5% Hürde war wohl nicht zu erwarten.



Die sagten sogar das keine der sonstigen Partein über 3 % gekommen ist.


----------



## Freezeman (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Boesor am 07.06.2009 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Lt Prognose war es das wohl für die Piraten.
> Aber ein Knacken der 5% Hürde war wohl nicht zu erwarten.



Hat einer was anderes erwartet? Es reicht mir schon wenn das Ergebniss der Piraten um soundsoviel Prozent gestiegen ist, und das wird nicht wenig sein denke ich.


----------



## Boesor (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Freezeman am 07.06.2009 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 07.06.2009 18:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer bei 0 startet kann ja nur gewinnen.


----------



## chemical1981 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Boesor am 07.06.2009 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 07.06.2009 18:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es ist traurig, in den Wahllokalen habe ich nur die ältere Generation gesehen, es waren eine Handvoll von jungen Leuten da, meine Freunde wollte wählen, hat aber es verpeilt, mein Bruder keine Zeit usw.. Macht mich richtig wütend, dass wir scheins wirklich etwas dumm sind wie Pisa bestätigt, wer nichts ändern will soll sich halt weiter von Mama füttern lassen! Somit können wir uns verabschieden vom EGOSHOOTER, schade. 

Habe Schäuble eine Email geschrieben laut Vordruck
Habe heute im Nebenjob einen weiteren verfasst, der Knallhart ein konstruktiven alternativ Plan zum Verbot darstellt, so das man zumindest nicht kriminalisiert wird wenn man spielt, diesen Vorschlag werde ich an die Abgeordneten schicken per Email. 

Ggf. sollte man sich überlegen ob man nicht ein offizielles Forum einrichtet, wo man genau absprachen über Widerstandskampf ( gewaltfrei) also Demos, Flyers, usw. planen und koordinieren kann. Würde sich PC Games ggf. bereit erklären? Wir dürfen nicht so streuen. Ggf. kann man im Heft 2 Seiten opfern für Aufklärungsarbeiten, Ideen, Leserbriefe Treffen usw. wie ein Verein, ggf. gründen wir Gamer eine Partei. 

Gruß


----------



## Boesor (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				chemical1981 am 07.06.2009 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist traurig, in den Wahllokalen habe ich nur die ältere Generation gesehen, es waren eine Handvoll von jungen Leuten da, meine Freunde wollte wählen, hat aber es verpeilt, mein Bruder keine Zeit usw.. Macht mich richtig wütend, dass wir scheins wirklich etwas dumm sind wie Pisa bestätigt, wer nichts ändern will soll sich halt weiter von Mama füttern lassen!



Wurde ja gerade auch im Tv gesagt, vor allem die älteren menschen gehen wählen, daher profitiert die CDU/CSU überdurchschnittlich stark von der geringen Wahlbeteiligung (im Vergleich zu den anderen großen Parteien)



> Somit können wir uns verabschieden vom EGOSHOOTER, schade.



Diese Wahl hatte soviel mit dem Thema Killerspiele zu tun wie ich mit Volkstanz.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Boesor am 07.06.2009 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> chemical1981 am 07.06.2009 18:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




womit er aber auch gleich die begründung mitgeliefert hätte, weshalb die wahlbeteiligung dermassen niedrig ist:
es kapiert schlicht keiner, um was es da eigentlich geht.

und das kann man den leuten nicht mal verdenken, da die (deutschen) parteien nicht viel getan haben, um _uns_ das thema europa ein wenig näher zu bringen. 
wahlplakate, auf denen lediglich bundespolitiker zu sehen sind, könnte man, wenn man denn wollte, ja fast schon als bewusste täuschung des wählers bezeichnen.


----------



## Mister_Y (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				chemical1981 am 07.06.2009 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 07.06.2009 18:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dein "Erlebnis" im Wahllokal kann ich leider nur bestätigen - schon wirklich traurig. Was den Widerstand gegen diese Symbolpolitik angeht bin ich dagegen das von einem Verlag machen zu lassen, der ja von Spielen profitiert - das weckt den Eindruck, dass es nur um Geld ginge. Für Aufklärung ist PCG auch ungeeignet, da es nicht diejenigen erreichen würde, die noch aufgeklärt werden müssen.


----------



## Boesor (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Bonkic am 07.06.2009 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 07.06.2009 18:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da stimme ich zu. Selbst die an den Ständen von mir befragten Wahlkämpfer hatten europapolitische Themen oder Argumente.

Der ganze laden EU ist einfach zu schwer zu durchschauen und es wird fast nichts dafür getan, dass wir da schlauer werden.


----------



## chemical1981 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Boesor am 07.06.2009 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> chemical1981 am 07.06.2009 18:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So nicht ganz richtig, den die Parteien sind von einer Resonanz der Wahlen abhängig. Wenn ihr nicht wählen geht und die CDU CSU verliert keine Stimmen, ist alles bester Ordnung. Einen direkten Einfluss haben wir nicht, checkt das endlich mal, und wenn keiner wählen geht haben Oppositionelle Parteien keine Chance, dann gebe ich euch recht lassen wir es mit der Demokratie, so schlimm ist ja CDU nicht gä! Vorallem da wir ja alle wissen das die Alterspyramide auf dem Kopfsteht, da machst ja keinen Sinn dein Recht in Form junger Parteien einzufordern, junge junge, ich wandere aus, sorry aber bei solchen Kommentaren bekomme ich nen hals. Übe deinen Volkstanz, denn da hast du ein Stein im Brett bei der CDU, lol.


----------



## chemical1981 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Mister_Y am 07.06.2009 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> chemical1981 am 07.06.2009 18:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da ist viel wahres dran, aber was sind mit den Schützenvereinen und ihren Lobbyisten oder die Paintballer, wo sind die CLANs die Esports leute, die Hersteller, die Gamer, es kann doch nicht sein das wir kriminalisiert werden obwohl wir nichts tun absolut nichts, ich wage es ja zu behaupten, das wir Gamer absolut nichts mit der Jungendkriminalität zu tun haben, die findet doch hauptsächlich in Diskotheken oder am Bahnhof statt. Das kann man mir oder anderen nicht anhängen, okay ich mit kein Jugendlicher mehr, aber gehöre noch zu den unter 30igern. 
Wenn ich 50 Euro für ein Game in Lege habe ich keine Zeit oder Geld mehr für sinnloses Wochenend saufen, und wenn dann beim Grillen mit Freunden.


----------



## Boesor (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				chemical1981 am 07.06.2009 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> So nicht ganz richtig, den die Parteien sind von einer Resonanz der Wahlen abhängig. Wenn ihr nicht wählen geht und die CDU CSU verliert keine Stimmen, ist alles bester Ordnung. Einen direkten Einfluss haben wir nicht, checkt das endlich mal, und wenn keiner wählen geht haben Oppositionelle Parteien keine Chance, dann gebe ich euch recht lassen wir es mit der Demokratie, so schlimm ist ja CDU nicht gä! Vorallem da wir ja alle wissen das die Alterspyramide auf dem Kopfsteht, da machst ja keinen Sinn dein Recht in Form junger Parteien einzufordern, junge junge, ich wandere aus, sorry aber bei solchen Kommentaren bekomme ich nen hals. Übe deinen Volkstanz, denn da hast du ein Stein im Brett bei der CDU, lol.



Kollege, bist du für das PISA Ergebnis beim "verstehenden lesen" verantwortlich?
Lies nochmal in Ruhe durch was ich schrieb und erklär mir dann wie du auf die idee kommst, ich wäre CDU affin


----------



## chemical1981 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Boesor am 07.06.2009 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> chemical1981 am 07.06.2009 18:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol habe ich nicht behauptet. Aber mit deinem Satz musst du gestehen, dass du wie gesagt bei einer umgedrehten Pyramide, nur der CDU ( ich weiß indirekt) helfen tuen würdes könntest, aber naja, die heutigen Ergebnisse solltest du nochmal verinnerlichen, denn wie gesagt, in Deutschland gibt es ein Generationsproblem, da hilft uns keine Wahlbeteiligung in irgendeiner Form überhaupt nicht weiter, Kollege, das mit dem Volkstanz war ja nicht so gemeint dass du eine Affinität zur CDU hegst, trotzdem würde es ihr gefallen.

Kleiner Nachtrag, in punkto Rechtschreibung gebe ich dir mit PISA recht, aber ich habe eine wireless Tastatur, ich habe den verdacht, die Batterien gehen zu neige ). z.B. den die Parteien )


----------



## Boesor (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				chemical1981 am 07.06.2009 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Lol habe ich nicht behauptet. Aber mit deinem Satz musst du gestehen, dass du wie gesagt bei einer umgedrehten Pyramide, nur der CDU ( ich weiß indirekt) helfen tuen würdes könntest...



 



> aber naja, die heutigen Ergebnisse solltest du nochmal verinnerlichen, denn wie gesagt, in Deutschland gibt es ein Generationsproblem, da hilft uns keine Wahlbeteiligung in irgendeiner Form überhaupt nicht weiter, Kollege, das mit dem Volkstanz war ja nicht so gemeint dass du eine Affinität zur CDU hegst, trotzdem würde es ihr gefallen.




Vielleicht liegts ja auch an mir, aber ich verstehe kein Wort von dem, was du mir sagen willst.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Boesor am 07.06.2009 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> chemical1981 am 07.06.2009 18:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




liegt nicht an dir.


----------



## Mishra1985 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				chemical1981 am 07.06.2009 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe Schäuble eine Email geschrieben laut Vordruck
> Habe heute im Nebenjob einen weiteren verfasst, der Knallhart ein konstruktiven alternativ Plan zum Verbot darstellt, so das man zumindest nicht kriminalisiert wird wenn man spielt, diesen Vorschlag werde ich an die Abgeordneten schicken per Email.
> 
> Ggf. sollte man sich überlegen ob man nicht ein offizielles Forum einrichtet, wo man genau absprachen über Widerstandskampf ( gewaltfrei) also Demos, Flyers, usw. planen und koordinieren kann. Würde sich PC Games ggf. bereit erklären? Wir dürfen nicht so streuen. Ggf. kann man im Heft 2 Seiten opfern für Aufklärungsarbeiten, Ideen, Leserbriefe Treffen usw. wie ein Verein, ggf. gründen wir Gamer eine Partei.
> ...




Deinen Abgeordneten einen Brief zu schreiben ist keine Lösung. In diesen Tagen flattern hunderte von Briefen bei denen ins Haus und keiner davon bekommt ernsthaft beachtung geschenkt. 

Ein Forum einrichten? Mensch warum etwas erstellen, was es schon lange gibt. Ich habe schon auf vielen Seiten vorher von den Jugendorganisationen der Partein gesprochen. Diese Organisationen sind deutschlandweit vernetzt und haben ziemlich großen Einfluss auf die Politik der "alten Herren"

Beispiel :
http://www.julis.de/  => FDP
http://www.jusos.de/  => SPD
http://www.junge-union.de/  => CDU
http://www.gruene-jugend.de/ => Grüne
http://www.junge-linke.de/ => Die Linke

Sucht euch eine Organisation raus die euch gefällt, überzeugt eure Freunde und Bekannte mitzumachen und bewegt etwas! Es ist eure Zukunft die von den alten Herren verunstaltet wird.


----------



## Italyboy (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

tjoa, da hat dann halt heut mal die piratenpartei meine stimme gekriegt.


----------



## chemical1981 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Boesor am 07.06.2009 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> chemical1981 am 07.06.2009 18:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okay das liegt auch an mir, sorry dafür, 
nein ich bin der Meinung, das das Problem was in Deutschland allgemein herrscht ist, das CDU CSU meist durch ältere Menschen gewählt wird. Da in Deutschland mehr ältere Menschen leben als jüngere, ist relativ jetzt ich weiß, aber so im allgemeinen, bringt es niemanden was, vor allem den jüngeren Generationen, wenn man nicht zur Wahl geht. Jede Stimme die du gibst, fehlt einer anderen. Also wenn CDU von 40 % auf 35 % herabfallen würde, ist das ein Skandal, denn das kann zu einer Trendentwicklung führen, siehe SPD. Die haben das Problem, das die Linke ein Resultat aus ehemals SPDler der Linken Seite und aus der PDS entstanden sind. Diese SPD linke Seite (heute die linke) fehlt nun der SPD. Die Linke hat immer wieder kleinere Gewinne, die Hauptsächlich von der SPD Wählern kommen. Das tolle, was ich gerade gelesen habe ist, das auch die CDU Verluste hat, zwar eine große Mehrheit, aber weniger als vorher, das ist wichtig, wie gesagt Trendbildung. Also sind weniger Menschen, rein praktisch gesehen, von dieser Politik überzeugt. Ich hoffe jetzt verstehst du was ich meine.


----------



## Mister_Y (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				chemical1981 am 07.06.2009 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Mister_Y am 07.06.2009 18:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich denke es wäre kein Problem, wenn Zeitschriften (oder besser mehrere konkurierende) und andere Interessensgruppen eine solche Initiative unterstützen würden, nur darf es nicht allein von ihnen ausgehen. Im Prinzip laufen die Argumente der konservativen Egoshooter-Gegner ins Leere, das Argument mit den "bösen Industrievertretern" ist immer noch das stärkste. Mal abgesehen davon, dass eine Bindung einer Initiative an eine finanzielle Interessensgemeinschaft auch nach hinten losgehen kann. So würden z.B. vermutlich einer Initiative von Nvidia die Anhänger von ATI fehlen. Mal abgesehen von der riesigen Zielscheibe, die man für die Gegner aufstellen würde...


----------



## Boesor (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				chemical1981 am 07.06.2009 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> okay das liegt auch an mir, sorry dafür,
> nein ich bin der Meinung, das das Problem was in Deutschland allgemein herrscht ist, das CDU CSU meist durch ältere Menschen gewählt wird. Da in Deutschland mehr ältere Menschen leben als jüngere, ist relativ jetzt ich weiß, aber so im allgemeinen, bringt es niemanden was, vor allem den jüngeren Generationen, wenn man nicht zur Wahl geht.



Klar, da stimme ich dir zu und habe auch nie was anderes behauptet.



> Jede Stimme die du gibst, fehlt einer anderen. Also wenn CDU von 40 % auf 35 % herabfallen würde, ist das ein Skandal, denn das kann zu einer Trendentwicklung führen, siehe SPD. Die haben das Problem, das die Linke ein Resultat aus ehemals SPDler der Linken Seite und aus der PDS entstanden sind. Diese SPD linke Seite (heute die linke) fehlt nun der SPD. Die Linke hat immer wieder kleinere Gewinne, die Hauptsächlich von der SPD Wählern kommen. Das tolle, was ich gerade gelesen habe ist, das auch die CDU Verluste hat, zwar eine große Mehrheit, aber weniger als vorher, das ist wichtig, wie gesagt Trendbildung. Also sind weniger Menschen, rein praktisch gesehen, von dieser Politik überzeugt. Ich hoffe jetzt verstehst du was ich meine.



Ja, verstehe ich, aber ich verstehe immer noch nicht, weshalb du dann so auf meinen ursprünglichen Kommentar reagiert hast. Ich hab doch nie was dazu schlimmes gesagt.


----------



## chemical1981 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Mishra1985 am 07.06.2009 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> chemical1981 am 07.06.2009 18:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist aber, das ich das Gefühl habe, das die Jugend in den bekannten Parteien sehr gebunden an ihrer Obrigkeit ist. Ich habe vor kurzem gelesen, das die Junge Union und die Bilbeltreuenchristen o.Ä sich gegen Innenminster Herrmann von Bayern ( glaube des stimmt  ) gegen ein Killerspielverbot ausgesprochen hat, und dieser hat tatsächlich gesagt, die wüssten wohl nicht wie brutal diese Spiele sind, lol, ich denke ein großer Teil zockt dies. 

Nein was ich meine, wenn ich in der jungen Union wäre, würde ich trotz ,meiner Ansicht, nach Misspolitik der "alten" die SPD wählen, dann müsste ich ja zu den jusos! Da aber bekanntlich die größten Lügner in der Politik sich befinden, ist es schwer, Politisch treu zu sein, wenn man nicht, wirklich von dieser Politik überzeugt ist, wäre es wieder Blödsinn sich einer Obrigkeit zu unterwerfen. Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine. Entweder findet man eine Partei die zu einem passt oder man gründet eine. Anders sehe ich da keinen Sinn.


----------



## chemical1981 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Boesor am 07.06.2009 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> chemical1981 am 07.06.2009 19:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry dafür, hab mich auch wieder etwas beruhigt, war schon etwas enttäuscht von all dem Wahl.- und verbotstheater. War die letzen Nächte ziemlich lange wach und tagsüber habe ich viel geschrieben und recheriert usw. ( Gehirnwäsche bei Kumpels usw. lol, meins ja nur gut mit Ihnen  ) äh un mit mir.


----------



## Mishra1985 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				chemical1981 am 07.06.2009 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Mishra1985 am 07.06.2009 19:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich bin selber in einer dieser Organisationen und kann dir sagen das die jungen Leute meist sehr ernst genommen werden. Aber man sollte sich auch eine Jugendorganisation einer Partei aussuchen, die zumindest im Grundsatz den eigenen Zielen entspricht. Für die Killerspiel und Internetsperrensache, wäre das wohl die FDP.


----------



## chemical1981 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Mishra1985 am 07.06.2009 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> chemical1981 am 07.06.2009 19:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, das weiß ich, aber ich bin im öffentlichen Dienst angestellt, dass könnte ein Eigentor werden. Aber die Piratenpartei ( Etwas ungeschickter Name) finde ich interessant.


----------



## Mishra1985 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				chemical1981 am 07.06.2009 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Lol, das weiß ich, aber ich bin im öffentlichen Dienst angestellt, dass könnte ein Eigentor werden. Aber die Piratenpartei ( Etwas ungeschickter Name) finde ich interessant.



Irgendwie traurig, dass die politische Gesinnung Einfluss auf das Arbeitsverhältnis haben kann.
Naja, wenn dir die Piraten so gut gefallen, kannst du ja da mitmachen. Die freuen sich sicher über Mitglieder, die für sie die Werbetrommel rühren.


----------



## zerr (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

oder noch ein anderes vorschlag

wie wärs wenn die politiker pro dumme idee 1000€ abgezogen bekommen das wäre was


----------



## ichmusssagen (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Boesor am 07.06.2009 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> chemical1981 am 07.06.2009 18:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich glaube es geht um die aussage von dir: "Diese Wahl hatte soviel mit dem Thema Killerspiele zu tun wie ich mit Volkstanz. "

und man könnte auch sagen, dass auch diese wahl für das thema von interesse ist. würde nämlich eine andere partei stärker gewählt, die beim thema killerspiele weniger repressiv ist, als cdu/csu, würde es langfristig auch auf dieses thema einen einfluss haben. wenn also in dieser wahl rein hypotetisch die computerspielaffine piratenpartei 5 prozent geschafft hätte, dann hätte das vermutlich sehr wohl auch einen einfluss auf die weitere innerdeutsche computerspielgeschichte...
ich bin allerdings auch der auffassung, dass bei der europawahl, bei wahlen überhaupt, das hobby computerspiele nicht an erster stelle stehen sollte, wenn es um wahlinhalte geht..


----------



## chemical1981 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Mishra1985 am 07.06.2009 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> chemical1981 am 07.06.2009 19:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also ich hole mir ne Frustpizza und werde heut noch paar fraggen bei Call of duty 4, noch darf ich ja. Dann werde ich beten und um verzeihung bitten, das mir dies spass macht. 

Den Brief werde ich trotzdem abschicken, und hoffen, dass er was bewirkt. denn er ist wirklich knallhart was Games betrifft, z.B. staatliche Registrierung der Clans und ihre Server, Server nur betretbar durch der genannten Clans, schwarze Server Strafrechtlich verfolgen ( nicht versperrte ) 
Software registrieren Online ( netter neben Effekt gegen Raubkopie) Serveröffnung erst ab 22 Uhr, eigentlich wie Fernsehn und Erwachsenenfilme, Eindeutige Prüfung ob die Gewalt Szenariogerecht ist oder übertrieben. ( Headshot Anmerkung im Game ist unnötig und geschmacklos). Dies kann aber nur in Kooperation mit Herrstellern und Entwicklern sowie den Clans geschehen. Weiterhin muss man die Provider für den Jugendschutz in die Pflicht nehmen, Schwarze Server usw. herausfiltern, ich weiß ggf. etwas kritisch sowas, aber besser als totale Zensur, da könnte es passieren das man Daten speicher muss. Dies macht aber nur Europa weit wirklich sinn. Der gedanke daran ist eigentlich dieser, dass man klare Signale zeigen muss, dass wir ebenfall des jugendschutz ernst nehmen, trotzdem diesen sport nicht verbieten lassen wollen. Games kann man in der Pornoabteilung kaufen usw. gibt es viele ideen. 
Das illegale Beziehen der Games ist halt das problem. Aber da müssen die Serverbetreiber halt drauf achten, ob ein " Gamer " namentlich und personalausweistechnisch registriert ist auf seinem Server usw.


----------



## chemical1981 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				zerr am 07.06.2009 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> oder noch ein anderes vorschlag
> 
> wie wärs wenn die politiker pro dumme idee 1000€ abgezogen bekommen das wäre was




Ne des wird dann ganz schnell vom Steuergeldtopf bezahlt, da jeder Politiker kurzerhand "insolvent " wäre.


----------



## chemical1981 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				ichmusssagen am 07.06.2009 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 07.06.2009 18:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist richtig, aber es sind ja nicht die Killerspiele allein, sonder auch die Grundrechtfrage die sich mir bei der CDU stellt. Ich bin zur wahl gegangen um nicht eine Partei zu wählen die dann tatsächlich gewinnt, weil das ist und bleibt erstmal die CDU. Von der SPD bin ich auch nicht überzeugt. Dann habe ich den Wahl O mat besucht, und was kam raus, Piratenpartei. Habe mir das Wahlkonzept angeschaut und muss sagen, es gefällt irgendwie, obwohl ich an dem Patentrecht noch etwas zweifel. Naja was soll ich sonst noch tun, Grobfahrlässig irgendwas wählen ist falsch richtig, also CDU z. B. ) .

Noch kurz: Es geht mir ja nicht um das verbieten eine Hobbies allein, gerade das verbieten halte ich sehr wohl für ein Wahlthema in Europa. Denn Zensur ist kein Spass. Was passiert eigentlich beim nächste Amoklauf, wenn Killerspiele nicht mehr vorhanden sind, Horrorfilme, Blackmetal, Gangsterrap, all die Provokationen des alltäglichem Leben, steht, so denke ich,  auf der Abschussliste. Wofür? Ob das je durchkommt ist eine ganz andere Frage, aber die Idee beängstig mich, dich nicht, Zensur und Grundrecht, das Grundrecht ist ja recht leicht angreifbar, das macht angst, finde ich.


----------



## MICHI123 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

ich denke die einzige konsequenz wird sein, dsas die spiele die bisher legal gekauft wurden, nun nurnoch gesaugt/kopiert werden.


----------



## Boesor (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				MICHI123 am 07.06.2009 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke die einzige konsequenz wird sein, dsas die spiele die bisher legal gekauft wurden, nun nurnoch gesaugt/kopiert werden.



Es ist nach wie vor nichts verboten worden!


----------



## chemical1981 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Boesor am 07.06.2009 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> MICHI123 am 07.06.2009 20:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja das hast du recht. Jetzt heißt es erstmal abwarten.


----------



## Tr3x (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

hmmm ich würd gerne einen politiker in einer großen pressekonferenz die frage stellen:
"wie stark haben sie sich überhaupt mit diesem thema überhaupt befasst? und beantworten sie direkt mit ja oder nein ob sie überhaupt einmal solch ein "killerspiel" selbst gespielt haben (min 30min)."


----------



## Mishra1985 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Tr3x am 07.06.2009 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm ich würd gerne einen politiker in einer großen pressekonferenz die frage stellen:
> "wie stark haben sie sich überhaupt mit diesem thema überhaupt befasst? und beantworten sie direkt mit ja oder nein ob sie überhaupt einmal solch ein "killerspiel" selbst gespielt haben (min 30min)."



Dann kommt die Antwort: Man muss kein Killerspiel gespielt haben um Gewalt gegen Menschen selbst wenn sie nur simuliert ist zu verachten. Jegliche Form der Gewalt gegen Menschen, sei sie simuliert in Videospielen oder real beim Paintball ist absolut sittenwidrig und muss verboten werden.


----------



## satchmo (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Boesor am 07.06.2009 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Da können "wir" nicht schalten und walten wie wir wollen.



Zumal die Möglichkeiten zu "Schalten und Walten" im europäischen Parlaments sowieso, ähm, ich sag mal, äußerst bescheiden sind...


----------



## Boesor (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				satchmo am 07.06.2009 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 07.06.2009 17:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noch so ein Problem der Europawahlen, der immer noch existente Glaube, das Palament hätte nichts zu sagen.
Die können schon einiges machen, wir bekommen es hier nur nicht mit, bzw wollen es nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## satchmo (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				chemical1981 am 07.06.2009 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 07.06.2009 20:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nein noch nicht. Aber wenn wir es erleben müssen, dass das "bürgerliche Lager" den Bundestag besetzt   , bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die FTP (das geringer Übel) stark genug ist. 

Als nächstes müsste eine Verabredung in den Koalitionsvertrag, dass eine Verschärfung nicht Bestandteil einer Koalition werden wird.  

Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass die CDU sehr wohl entsprechende Gesetze einzubringen versuchen würde, vor allem weil bestimmt der ein oder andere Landesfürst zum Bund wechseln wird. Ob ein solches Gesetz überhaupt verfassungsrechtlich bestand hätte ist da natürlich nochmal eine ganz andere Frage.


----------



## satchmo (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Boesor am 07.06.2009 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> satchmo am 07.06.2009 21:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nun, sie sind nicht befähigt, Gesetze einzubringen. Das ist ein sehr großes Manko und nicht unbedingt "demokratieerklärend". Gesetze in Europa werden nicht selten hinter verschlossenen Türen Hand in Hand mit starken Lobbykräften formuliert und auf den Weg gebracht. Auch kritische Parlamentssitzungen führen nicht unbedingt zur Änderung oder Ablehnung des Gesetzgebungsverfahrens. Wie auch, die Vermittlungsausschüsse sind quasi auch wieder hinter verschlossenen Türen.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				satchmo am 07.06.2009 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass die CDU sehr wohl entsprechende Gesetze einzubringen versuchen würde, vor allem weil bestimmt der ein oder andere Landesfürst zum Bund wechseln wird. Ob ein solches Gesetz überhaupt verfassungsrechtlich bestand hätte ist da natürlich nochmal eine ganz andere Frage.




ganz ehrlich?
ich glaubs nicht.
ich bezweifele, dass eine gesetzesverschärfung, auch nur in der cdu fraktion (egal ob in der aktuellen oder einer künftigen), eine mehrheit hätte.


----------



## lordiyodi (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Wie sagt John Connor so schön  

Wir kämpfen schon so lange wir haben alle schon so vieles und schon so viele verloren(Indizierte Pc Spiele). Aber ihr seit nicht allein Widerstandszellen gibts überall.


Hier ist John Connor wenn ihr das Hört, dann gehört ihr zum Widerstand. 

Niemand nimmt mir, das Recht zum Spielen.
- . . . . . . . . . ./´¯/)
. . . . . . . . . .,/¯ ./
. . . . . . . . . /. . /
. . . . . /´¯`/'. .'/´¯¯`·¸
. . . . ./'/. . /. . /. . /¨. /¯\
. . . . ('(. . ´. . ´. .¯´/'. .')
. . . . .\. . . . . . . . .'. ./
. . . . .'\'. .\. . . . . ._.·´
. . . . . . \. . . . . . . (
. . . . . . . \. . . . . . \
Die Politiker sollten lieber mal sehen was ne Grütze in der Glotze läuft. Das ist manchmal schlimmer als jedes Pc Spiel.


----------



## satchmo (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Bonkic am 07.06.2009 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> satchmo am 07.06.2009 21:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir wollen es hoffen. Aber auch ich glaube nicht, dass es in Deutschland zu einem solchen Gesetz kommen wird.

Viel wichtiger scheint mir mittlerweile sowieso die Frage, wie können wir diese Debatte ein für alle Mal beenden? Es ist keine gute Ausgangssituation, jedes Mal das Thema ruhen zu lassen, nur um es jederzeit - wenn es passt - wieder hervorzuholen.


----------



## Boesor (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				satchmo am 07.06.2009 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, sie sind nicht befähigt, Gesetze einzubringen. Das ist ein sehr großes Manko und nicht unbedingt "demokratieerklärend". Gesetze in Europa werden nicht selten hinter verschlossenen Türen Hand in Hand mit starken Lobbykräften formuliert und auf den Weg gebracht. Auch kritische Parlamentssitzungen führen nicht unbedingt zur Änderung oder Ablehnung des Gesetzgebungsverfahrens. Wie auch, die Vermittlungsausschüsse sind quasi auch wieder hinter verschlossenen Türen.



einringen nicht, aber ändern und verabschieden (gemeinsam mit dem rat) oder ablehnen.
Wenn kritische Sitzungen nicht zu Änderungen führen liegt das nicht an der fehlenden Möglichkeit.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				satchmo am 07.06.2009 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wollen es hoffen. Aber auch ich glaube nicht, dass es in Deutschland zu einem solchen Gesetz kommen wird.



der punkt ist ja zunächst mal, dass es solches gesetz in deutschland schon längst gibt.
wenn man es wirklich ernst meinen würde, dann wäre schon längst ein verbotsantrag, zumindet mal für das "killerspiel" schlechthin, nämlich counterstrike, gestellt worden.
ist das passiert?
nein.
eben weil das ganze gelaber nur heisse luft, von einigen wenigen profilneurotikern, ist. 



> Viel wichtiger scheint mir mittlerweile sowieso die Frage, wie können wir diese Debatte ein für alle Mal beenden? Es ist keine gute Ausgangssituation, jedes Mal das Thema ruhen zu lassen, nur um es jederzeit - wenn es passt - wieder hervorzuholen.



beenden wird man die diskussion (in absehbarer zeit) nicht können und es stellt sich auch die frage, ob das überhaupt wünschenswert wäre.
denn, ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass es selbst hier, unter uns, also in einer _äusserst _computerspiele affinen gemeinschaft, nicht wenige finden würden, die zumindest mal nicht alle auswüchse in diesem bereich gutheissen (beispiele erspare ich uns, die sind ohnehin bekannt).


----------



## LWHAbaddon (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Mittlerweile ist mir eigentlich egal, was die Politiker aus ihrer Angst und ihrem Halbwissen machen...
Sollen sie's halt verbieten.
Ich lasse mir meinen Spielspaß dadurch ganz sicher nicht verderben oder meine Spieleauswahl verringern...


----------



## fishlenga (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				lordiyodi am 07.06.2009 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sagt John Connor so schön
> 
> Wir kämpfen schon so lange wir haben alle schon so vieles und schon so viele verloren(Indizierte Pc Spiele). Aber ihr seit nicht allein Widerstandszellen gibts überall.
> 
> ...



In BW scheint sich der Widerstand endlich zu zeigen, nach ersten Wahlprognosen muss die CDU mächtige Einbußen bei den Kommunalwahlen hinnehmen, was sicher auch mit der extremen Anti-Gamer-Haltung hierzulande zu tun hat.


----------



## chemical1981 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				fishlenga am 07.06.2009 23:32 schrieb:
			
		

> lordiyodi am 07.06.2009 22:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quark ich bin BWler, des liegt am Öttinger hahahaha.


----------



## Mighty-Pirate (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

So, vorläufiges Endergebnis für die Piraten: 0,9%. Nicht soo schlecht für den Einstieg 

Bundesergebnis	229.117 Stimmen  0,9%

Bayern	29.192	0,7%
Baden-Württemberg	33.095	0,9%
Berlin	12.049	1,4%
Brandenburg	5.626	0,9%
Bremen	2.149	1,1%
Hamburg	5.082	1,2%
Hessen	14.777	0,9%
Mecklenburg-Vorpommern	5.034	0,8%
Niedersachsen	19.094	0,8%
Nordrhein-Westfalen	45.038	0,8%
Rheinland-Pfalz	13.630	0,8%
Saarland	3.854	0,8%
Sachsen	17.898	1,1%
Sachsen-Anhalt	6.111	0,8%
Schleswig-Holstein	7.586	0,9%
Thüringen	8.902	0,9%

http://www.bundeswahlleiter.de/de/europawahlen/EU_BUND_09/ergebnisse/status/status_b_99.html

Um die Jungs auch bei der Bundestagswahl auf der Liste zu haben, brauchen sie noch ein paar eurer Unterschriften. Einfach das Formular unter http://ich.waehlepiraten.de/ runterladen, ausfüllen und ab in den Briefkasten.


----------



## chemical1981 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Mighty-Pirate am 08.06.2009 00:16 schrieb:
			
		

> So, vorläufiges Endergebnis für die Piraten: 0,9%. Nicht soo schlecht für den Einstieg
> 
> Bundesergebnis	229.117 Stimmen  0,9%
> 
> ...



schon gemacht und im Emailverteiler drin, Bruderherz sein verteiler kommt auch noch.


----------



## neukrapohl (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Wieder einmal sind wir "Killerspieler" ins Visier der Politik geraten - aus Populismus und auf der Suche nach Wählerstimmen offenbar. Aber was solls: Wenn nur Herstellung und Verbreitung verboten sind, kann man mich kaum davon abhalten, etwa nach Österreich zu fahren und das Spiel dann dort ganz legal zu kaufen. Und wie man etwa CoD4-Server im Ausland lahmlegen will, ist mir auch noch nicht klar. Gleichwohl denke ich, es wäre dringend an der Zeit, hier eine Unterschriftenaktion oder ähnliches zu starten. Denn das man die Piraten wählt, geht doch den großen parteien am Popo vorbei, denn die 5 % - Hürde werden die sicher nicht schaffen. Vielleicht sollte die Redaktion eine Unterschriftensammlung starten ?


----------



## martinmeusel (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Sollte das Verbot durch kommen lautet meine Meinung,

jetzt erst Recht.

Dann werde ich mir meine Spiele im ausland Bestellen/Besorgen. Denn ich las mir mit 33 nicht Vorschreiben, was ich wann wo und wie Spiele.


----------



## Mighty-Pirate (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				neukrapohl am 08.06.2009 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> . Denn das man die Piraten wählt, geht doch den großen parteien am Popo vorbei, denn die 5 % - Hürde werden die sicher nicht schaffen. Vielleicht sollte die Redaktion eine Unterschriftensammlung starten ?


Die Piraten haben bei der Euopawahl mit 0,9% abgeschnitten und sind somit aus dem nichts kommend zur 10. stärksten Partei geworden (und das ohne Wahlwerbung, zumindest nicht dort wo ich wohne, und da haben sie 1,2. Die Piraten selbst sagen, dass sie nicht davon ausgehen, in den Bundestag zu kommen, aber schon wenige Prozentpunkte ausreichen, um ihre Themen ins Interesse der Öffentlichkeit/Politik zu rücken. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCdieuFYmWQ
Ich denke, wenn die Partei langsam ein wenig bekannter wird (mitunter auch durch Gamer-Foren), dann wird das schon. Ich selbst hab zum 1. Mal vor 3 Wochen von den Piraten gehört.



			
				neukrapohl am 08.06.2009 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Gleichwohl denke ich, es wäre dringend an der Zeit, hier eine Unterschriftenaktion oder ähnliches zu starten


Das ein tun und das andere nicht lassen....


----------



## German_Ripper (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Mir egal was die beschließen. Bestell mir die Sachen dann erst recht im europäischen Ausland. Die spinnen doch die Römer...


----------



## SCUX (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Bonkic am 07.06.2009 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ganz ehrlich?
> ich glaubs nicht.
> ich bezweifele, dass eine gesetzesverschärfung, auch nur in der cdu fraktion (egal ob in der aktuellen oder einer künftigen), eine mehrheit hätte.


   seh ich genauso.
Allein das jahrelange Gequatsche darüber dürfte das beweisen.
Selbst wenns fix wird, folgt eine SEHR lange Zeit was man denn genau mit "Gewalt" meint.   



			
				lordiyodi am 07.06.2009 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Niemand nimmt mir, das Recht zum Spielen.


ja du hast ein Recht zu spielen, du kannst auch entscheiden WAS, du bekommst aber gesetzlich vorgeschrieben was Spiele "enthalten" dürfen...
stell dir mal vor das wäre NICHT so...eine bestimmte rechte Ecke dürfte das wohl sehr toll finden    oder bist du einer der sagt "was ich toll finde soll erlaubt sein, was anderes nicht"   

---------------

*perönlich finde ich ein Verbot schwachsinnig*, weil es das "Problem" (welches wir ja zweifellos haben) weder löst, noch wirklich behandelt.


----------



## norea-x (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

die lassen sich doch nur durch sowas hier: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,686682/Aktionsbuendnis-Amoklauf-Winnenden-begruesst-Verbot-so-genannter-Killerspiele/PC/News/ zu gerne in die hand spielen.
so viel zum thema wahlkampf. da wird kategorisch zielgruppen und (neue) wählerschaft aufgebaut was sich nach der wahl eh wieder im winde verweht, wie sovieles was an stumpfsinn aus den politikermäulern rauskommt.


----------



## Totalverweigerung (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

moin, moin!

herzerfrisches geplänkel hier, da musste ich mich glatt mal anmelden um ordentlich mitzumischen.

zitat von SCUX

---
"[...]ja du hast ein Recht zu spielen, du kannst auch entscheiden WAS, du bekommst aber gesetzlich vorgeschrieben was Spiele "enthalten" dürfen...
stell dir mal vor das wäre NICHT so...eine bestimmte rechte Ecke dürfte das wohl sehr toll finden   oder bist du einer der sagt "was ich toll finde soll erlaubt sein, was anderes nicht""
---

aha, die holokeule wird jetzt sogar schon hier geschwungen - unfaßbar!
wenn du als unmündiger bürger hilfestellung bei deinen konsumaktivitäten brauchst, sag das doch gleich ganz klipp und klar!
aber hör auf dieser ekelerregenden politiker-bigotterie mittels vermeintlicher "political correctness" den boden zu bereiten - das ist kompletter unfug.

wenn die rechten wirklich so tolle inhalte anzubieten hätten, die auch sofort in spielen vermarktet werden müssten, dann wären sie keine xenophoben schildbürger - was sie aber nachweislich sind. punkt.

wenn du kein vertrauen in den markt und in die auf ihm agierenden menschen hast, kannste das auch ganz unmißverständlich zur sprache bringen. zum beispiel mit so schönen phrasen wie "die masse is doof und wählt DVU" - dann zahlste halt 5 teuros ins phrasenschwein und alle sind glücklich.

---
"perönlich finde ich ein Verbot schwachsinnig, weil es das "Problem" (welches wir ja zweifellos haben) weder löst, noch wirklich behandelt."
---

natürlich ist das verbot schwachsinnig.
zuerst sollte man sich aber klar machen was das problem ist.

wer meint die gesellschaftl. umstände solcher taten wie amokläufe ausklammern zu können, begibt sich jedenfalls auf die ebene der nivea-dosen eines herrn pfeiffers, womit politiker von der CSU aber noch nie probleme hatten. 

aber ich sehs positiv: jetzt bin ich nicht nur als potentieller gelegenheits-kiffer kriminalisiert, sondern in zukunft auch als killerspiel-killer. geil! wo krieg ich jetzt noch waffen?

greetz
T


----------



## mdag1 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Ich frage mich wie weit die Innenminister bei dieser Entscheidung eigentlich gedacht haben. Denn im Grunde ist ja fast schon jedes zweite bzw. dritte Spiel ein sogenanntes "Killerspiel".

Wenn sich das wirklich durchsetzt, wie mag es dann wohl in der Redaktion von PCG aussehen ? Werden dadurch Arbeitsplätze in Gefahr sein ? Und wie sieht es dann mit der Aussage aus das wir doch eigentlich alle so richtig kaufen sollen und es nun zumindest auf diesem Sektor kaum noch können ? Und wie wird es dann wohl mit der Kriminalisierung aussehen ? Diese wird sicher rapide zunehmen. Denn dank des Internets und der inzwischen hohen Bandbreiten kommt man immer auf irgend einem Weg an diese Spiele heran.

Von daher ist diese ganze Debatte insbesondere durch die Begründung der Innenminister eine absolut unüberlegte und unvernünftige Entscheidung. Mal ganz zu schweigen davon das der deutsche Spiele Markt doch sicher einer der größten und wichtigsten in Europa und somit auch für die Programmierer im Ausland ist.

Vielleicht sollte man den Innenministern mal eine gute Partie Schach vorlegen damit sie endlich mal anfangen um wenigstens drei Ecken sprich weiter als ihr eigenes Ego zu denken in der Hoffnung das sie die Tragweite ihrer Entscheidungen erkennen.

Bin mal gespannt was noch so alles in den kommenden Wochen passieren wird........Und eines weis ich gewiss: "Ich wähle keine Spielekiller !".


----------



## SCUX (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Totalverweigerung am 08.06.2009 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> moin, moin!
> aha, die holokeule wird jetzt sogar schon hier geschwungen - unfaßbar!
> wenn du als unmündiger bürger hilfestellung bei deinen konsumaktivitäten brauchst, sag das doch gleich ganz klipp und klar!


aha, also das Kompliment gebe ich dir gerne zürück   

Aber auch du als Freund der klaren Worte, *schreib doch mal klartext.*Man sollte in Spielen also ALLES zeigen dürfen. Es sollten keine Grenze geben bzw den jeweiligen Herstellern überlassen sein wie weit sie gehen wollen. 
_DAS wäre es ja wenn es nicht so wäre wie ich geschrieben habe._

Vieleicht hast du das Thema mitbekommen bei dem es um ein Spiel aus China ging, welches vom Sinn her ein Vergewaltigunsspiel war.
Was waren auf einmal die Stimmen groß;
sowas darf es nicht geben
pervers
braucht kein Mensch
getreu nach dem Motto; Kopfschuss JA / erzwungener Sex NEIN    

Also das mit der Moral ist eine erziehungssache.   
und wenn in manchen Bereichen das Elternhaus nichts mehr zu erreichen scheint, müssen rechtliche Schritte unternommen werden. Das hat nix mit DDR zu tun, sondern mit dem leben in einem Rechtsstaat inkl Sozialssystem   

und wenn ich dazu äussere das sich da bestimmte Gruppen sehr freuen würde, pauschalsierst du das.
Super   

Natürlich kannst du etwas auch einfach doof finden, aber wenn du etwas öffentlich doof findest, solltest du auch Alernativen haben bzw sie aktzeptieren.


Statt einem Verbot würde meiner Meinung nach eine massive Ausbauung des "Eltern_haften_für_ihre_Kinder" weitaus mehr bewirken....


----------



## Konthogiar (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Wieder einmal haben unsere Politiker nichts besseres zu tun, als gegen Gamer zu hetzen. Es existiert ja auch keine Realwirtschaftskirse, Massenarbeitslosigkeit in Deutschland und es spielt auch kein verrükter Koreaner mit der Atombome und auch kein ehemaliger CIA-Agent versucht wieder einmal die Welt in Terrorismus. Nein, das ist alles nur dummes Geschwätz. Während aber gerade die 4 oben genannten Sachen eigentlich de höchste Priorität in der deutschen Politik besitzen sollten, wird wieder einmal gegen uns gehetzt. 

Ich glaube, dass wir diese Diskussion niemals loswerden und selbst wenn sie Spiele wie GTA IV, Dead Space, Crysis und Konsorten verbieten sollten, so werde ich sie weiterhin spielen und besitzen. Sollte sich das Verbot durchsetzen, so sollte man auch Verlangen, dass brutale Filme, Serien und Dokumentationen verboten werden. Weiterhin müssen Kamerahandys verboten werden, damit man keine Gewaltvideos aufzeichnen und an Kollegen verschicken kann und Internetseiten wie Youtube müssten gesperrt werden (Dann wär auch gleich die Pressefreiheit hin). Im gleichen Zuge könnte man eigentlich auch noch die Prohibition auf Tabak und Alkohol ausrufen und Gewaltverherrlichende Musik verbieten. Außerdem müssten alle Bewohner Veganer werden, damit die Gewalt, welche man an Tieren ausübt aufhört. Zusätzlich sollten alle Waffen und Waffenähnliche gegenstände ( ja, auch der Kühlschrank) verboten werden, damit bloß kein Kind oder Jugendlicher auf die Idee kommt, irgendeine Waffe für einen Amoklauf zu benutzen. 

Mal ganz ehrlich. Ist dies sinnvoll? Nicht wirklich. Sinnvoller wäre es, wenn man mal die Eltern der Amoklaufkinder zur Verantwortung zieht. Man muss ja auch seine Waffen immer zu Hause haben und sich nicht dafür interessieren, was das eigene kind in der Schule gemacht und welche Spiele es am Computer zockt. 

Liebe Innenminister. Bevor man etwas verbietet, sollte man erst mal Ursachenforschung betreiben. Aber dann müsst ihr eure eigenen Fehler gestehen...


----------



## fak3er (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

ach das ist das selbe hole gelaber wie mit paintball die nutzen so kleine themen nur um von den großen problemen im land abzulenken die interesiert das doch selbst nicht.

meine devise abwarten tee trinken und im ausland kaufen (fördert das englisch)
also killerspiele = lernspiele?
oder gar Lernspiele=Killerspiele
is ja eh egal..


----------



## Boesor (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				fak3er am 08.06.2009 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> ach das ist das selbe hole gelaber wie mit paintball die nutzen so kleine themen nur um von den großen problemen im land abzulenken die interesiert das doch selbst nicht.



dafür sind viel zu wenig politiker damit befasst.
Für ne wirksame Ablenkung müssten sich schon merkel und Steinmeier einschalten.


----------



## Konthogiar (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

...(Achtung! Fortsetzung eines vorherigen Artikels")... die eure Parteien in den letzten 60 Jahren BRD gemacht haben. Und Fehler gestehen, während Wahlkampf ist (also immer), kommt ebim Bürger nicht gut an. Deswegen entwirft man ein Gesetz, an der die trauernde Bevölkerung (ja, auch ich fand den Amoklauf scheiße und sage, das sowas nicht wieder passieren darf!) und versucht sie auf seine Seite zu bringen in dem man sich mit wehenden Fahnen gegen "Killerspiele" (welche eh schon verboten sind, aber das weiß der großteil der Bevölkerung ja nicht) wendet und nicht nur die künstlerische Freiheit und, wie gesagt, wir haben eh schon Massenarbeitslosigkeit, sondern auch Arbeitsplätze vernichten will. Die Wirtschaftsminister sind doch schon die ganze Zeit am rumheulen, dass keiner mehr was kauft. Ist doch klar. demnächst werde ich auch fast nichts mehr kaufen können, wenn man Spiele verbietet. Müssen erst wieder tausende Arbeitsplätze vernichtet werden und ein weiterer Wirtschaftskreis den Bach runtergehen, bis ihr mal kapiert habt, das ihr Fehler noch und nöcher macht??? Anscheinend ja. 

Ich kann für mich nur sagen, sollte dieses Gesetz durchsetzen, werden sich Amazon Holland und Österreich freuen und die Staatsanwaltschaft kann sich ebenfalls über zigtausend neue Anklagen wegen illegalen Saugens freuen. 

Stoppt Spielekiller bevor sie Spiele stoppen!!!

... und wählt sie auch nicht.

Gruß

M


----------



## mdag1 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Mich würde noch etwas interessieren. Bei all den Beiträgen die ich hier lesen kann und die sicher auch in anderen Foren stattfinden, müsste es doch eine Möglichkeit geben getreu dem Motto "Video- und Computerspiel-Spieler vereinigt euch !" einen Protestzug durch ganz Deutschland und am Besten noch vor den Innenministerien mit Unterschriftenliesten zu bombardieren um ganz deutlich zu sagen das das was die da entscheiden nicht gewollt ist.

Video- und Computerspiel-Spieler sind weder Killer noch Amokläufer. So weit mir bekannt gibt es auch heute keinen einzigen hieb- und stichhaltigen Beweis dafür das ein Meschn auf Grund von intensiven Ego-Shootern amokgelaufen ist und reihenweise Menschen tötet.

Ich denke das diese Community groß genug ist und wenn man wirklich zu so einem Aufruf mal auf fordert, die PCG wäre doch eine sehr gute und seriöse Möglichkeit als Redelsführer. Könnte man ja vielleicht doch was bewirken.  Wiederstand ist jedenfalls besser als alles einfach so hinzunehmen. Ich wäre durchaus dafür den Politikern mal zu zeigen (auf friedliche Art und Weise) was die Spiele-Community von solcher Hetzjagd hält.

Wie seht ihr das ? Würdet ihr aktiv mitmachen ?


----------



## SCUX (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				mdag1 am 08.06.2009 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie seht ihr das ? Würdet ihr aktiv mitmachen ?


Wenn alternative Problemlösungen geboten werden
JA   
Da aber einerseits viele immer noch denken es gibt keine Probleme mit Jugendlichen/Gewaltspiele (das es noch andere/größere Probleme auf der Welt gibt ist klar),
und auf der anderen Seite die lautesten Stimmen von jenen kommen die diese Spiele laut Gesetz NICHT spielen dürfen.
Dürfte es schwer fallen sowas auf die Beine zu stellen   
Die Idee ist gut, nur die Umsetzung wird schwer.....


----------



## Totalverweigerung (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				SCUX am 08.06.2009 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> aha, also das Kompliment gebe ich dir gerne zürück



danke, hab eh nix zum rauchen mehr. 
verdammte konsumaktivitäten ... 



			
				SCUX am 08.06.2009 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber auch du als Freund der klaren Worte, *schreib doch mal klartext.*Man sollte in Spielen also ALLES zeigen dürfen. Es sollten keine Grenze geben bzw den jeweiligen Herstellern überlassen sein wie weit sie gehen wollen.
> _DAS wäre es ja wenn es nicht so wäre wie ich geschrieben habe._



ja und? wo isn das problem? 
dann müssten sich die user für ihre taten verantworten. so what? 
muß ich doch im straßenverkehr ebenso. 

niemand braucht eine kontrollbehörde, welche meint uns vor irgendwelchen schändlichen einflüssen beschützen zu müssen - das ist vor allem eine bevormundung mündiger bürger und alleine deswegen schon nicht hinzunehmen. ist dir klar, daß alle spiele, die in deutschland verkauft werden, vorab zensiert werden? eine sauerei sondergleichen, daran kann ich nix positives finden.



			
				SCUX am 08.06.2009 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Vieleicht hast du das Thema mitbekommen bei dem es um ein Spiel aus China ging, welches vom Sinn her ein Vergewaltigunsspiel war.
> Was waren auf einmal die Stimmen groß;
> sowas darf es nicht geben
> pervers
> ...



mord und vergewaltigung darf man ruhig in einem zug nennen, finde ich auch ekelerrregend. aber schieb deine ankonditionierten moralvorstellungen mal beiseite und frage dich einfach mal: was bringt die menschen dazu solche spiele spielen zu wollen?
stecken sie nicht oft in zutiefst bemitleidenswerten verhältnissen/ machtstrukturen fest, in denen sie sich nur auf diesem kompensationsweg ersatzbefriedigung verschaffen können?

ergo behaupte ich unsere krise ist keine finanz, sondern eine systemkrise. das komplette egomanieverseuchte materialistische weltbild zeigt uns seine schattenseite, und das ist sogar gut so. jetzt müsste nurnoch der lerneffekt folgen, welchen unsere volksverticker mit ihrem status-quo-gefrickel noch recht erfolgreich zu verhindern suchen. applaus!

und wenn ich lese wie einigen von euch dieser sermon der symtombekämpfung wie öl runter geht, klappen sich mir die fußnägel hoch: die wurzel des übels bleibt nämlich nach wie vor unangetastet!



			
				SCUX am 08.06.2009 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Also das mit der Moral ist eine erziehungssache.
> und wenn in manchen Bereichen das Elternhaus nichts mehr zu erreichen scheint, müssen rechtliche Schritte unternommen werden. Das hat nix mit DDR zu tun, sondern mit dem leben in einem Rechtsstaat inkl Sozialssystem



was willst du uns damit sagen? das elternhaus versagt - also her mit der stasi?
hast du dich überhaupt mal mit den problemen (speziell) junger familien befaßt?



			
				SCUX am 08.06.2009 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn ich dazu äussere das sich da bestimmte Gruppen sehr freuen würde, pauschalsierst du das.
> Super



negatory, das hat mit pauschalisierung nix zu tun.
das von dir genannte "bedrohungssenario" ist keines, ganz einfach. 
deine vorstellung von nazi-spielen, die die welt überfluten könnten, ist komplett hahnebüchen. siehst du das eventuell ein oder muß ich von dir erst gegenbeweise einfordern nachdem ich die ideenlosigkeit des rechten pöbels belegt habe?



			
				SCUX am 08.06.2009 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich kannst du etwas auch einfach doof finden, aber wenn du etwas öffentlich doof findest, solltest du auch Alernativen haben bzw sie aktzeptieren.



hahaha, du bist nen echter komiker.
freie meinungsäußerung verpflichtet nicht zu alternativen vorschlägen, auch wenn ich welche in petto hätte. gib mir das gehalt einers bundestagsabgeordneten und du erhältst von mir haufenweise konzepte um das elend der welt nachhaltig zu bekämpfen. es braucht nämlich etwas zeit, wenn man problemen wirklich auf den grund gehen möchte.
auf punkt 1 der liste steht dann:

LUXUS FÜR ALLE!
bekämpfung der schere zwischen arm und reich für weniger gewalt in den gesellschaften und für nachhaltigen umgang mit dem einzigen bewohnbaren planeten unseres sonnensystems.



			
				SCUX am 08.06.2009 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Statt einem Verbot würde meiner Meinung nach eine massive Ausbauung des "Eltern_haften_für_ihre_Kinder" weitaus mehr bewirken....



was gibt es da auszubauen? willst du das erwachsenenalter auf 21 heraufsetzen?
bin ich dabei!

greetz
T


----------



## Mighty-Pirate (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				SCUX am 08.06.2009 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber auch du als Freund der klaren Worte, *schreib doch mal klartext.*Man sollte in Spielen also ALLES zeigen dürfen. Es sollten keine Grenze geben bzw den jeweiligen Herstellern überlassen sein wie weit sie gehen wollen.
> _DAS wäre es ja wenn es nicht so wäre wie ich geschrieben habe._





			
				Totalverweigerung am 08.06.2009 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> ja und? wo isn das problem?
> dann müssten sich die user für ihre taten verantworten. so what?
> muß ich doch im straßenverkehr ebenso.


Ähm, auf den Straßen die ich so fahre gilt meist die StVO, bei dir nicht? Gewisse Regeln machen manchmal schon auch Sinn....



			
				Totalverweigerung am 08.06.2009 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> ist dir klar, daß alle spiele, die in deutschland verkauft werden, vorab zensiert werden? eine sauerei sondergleichen, daran kann ich nix positives finden.


 Generell bin ich auch gegen willkürliche Zensur, aber ein Vergewaltigungs"spiel" braucht nun wirklich kein Mensch und gehört einfach auf den Index!




			
				Totalverweigerung am 08.06.2009 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> i
> negatory, das hat mit pauschalisierung nix zu tun.
> das von dir genannte "bedrohungssenario" ist keines, ganz einfach.
> deine vorstellung von nazi-spielen, die die welt überfluten könnten, ist komplett hahnebüchen.


 Zu meinen C64-Zeiten gab's mal den KZ-Manager. Hast du ein Problem damit, wenn sowas indiziert wird? Das Problem in Deutschland ist nur, dass bei der Zensur nicht mehr der gesunde Menschenverstand zählt und jeder Mist zensiert wird. Ergebnis ist dann beispielsweise, dass Blut grün wird, Körperteile zu Gummienten oder ganz Klasse - bei World in Conflict wird der Napalm-Schlag zu einem Anti-Vegetationsschlag.



			
				Totalverweigerung am 08.06.2009 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> LUXUS FÜR ALLE!
> bekämpfung der schere zwischen arm und reich


Da würde mich aber mal wirklich dein Lösungsansatz interessieren...



			
				Totalverweigerung am 08.06.2009 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> und für nachhaltigen umgang mit dem einzigen bewohnbaren planeten unseres sonnensystems.


----------



## SCUX (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Totalverweigerung am 08.06.2009 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 08.06.2009 15:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    wie geil ist das denn^^
Strassenverkehr....
das war doch das mit den verschiedenen Altersgrenzen...
dann kann man machen was man will....
*ach nee*, Führerschein war da auch noch...
jetzt gehts aber los....
*ach nee*, ich brauche noch nen Fahrmittel...
nun aber los....
*ach nee*, das Fahrmittel unterliegt genauen Auflagen...
ok jetzt aber...
*ach nee*, ich muss das korrekte Fahrmittel zulassen auf mich...
ab geht er nun....
*ach nee*, ich bin umgeben vom Schilderwald, Richtlinien und Gesetzen...

der Rest wurde ja schlüßig beantwortet....
und natürlich kannst du deine Meinung frei sagen, das ist ja auch sehr gut so.
Wenn allerdings mit den Gegebenheiten die wir nunmal haben (dafür kann ich echt nix  ) man das was du willst nicht umsetzen kann, wird es halt schwierog  

weist du wo der hund begraben liegt??
die Strassenverkehsrordnung kennst du nicht anders....aber Internet und Computer hast du als Freiwildzone kennengelernt und verteitigst jetzt diese...
was meinst du sagten die Autofahrer als die ersten Regeln und Gesetze kamen??
die waren bestimmt nicht begeisert  



> mord und vergewaltigung darf man ruhig in einem zug nennen, finde ich auch ekelerrregend. aber schieb deine ankonditionierten moralvorstellungen mal beiseite und frage dich einfach mal: was bringt die menschen dazu solche spiele spielen zu wollen?
> stecken sie nicht oft in zutiefst bemitleidenswerten verhältnissen/ machtstrukturen fest, in denen sie sich nur auf diesem kompensationsweg ersatzbefriedigung verschaffen können?


  self ownedwürde ich sagen  
oder fehlt da ein Ironiesmilie?? 





			
				Mighty-Pirate am 08.06.2009 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Totalverweigerung am 08.06.2009 18:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bin ja deiner Meinung!
aber findest du es nicht auch etwas merkwürdig wie wir Spiele verteidigen (ich spiele ja auch Killerspiele  ) in denen man Punkte sammelt mit Kopfschüssen, oder neuerdings bald Aliens den Menschen die Wirbelsäulen rausreißen, wir kleine Zombimädchen jagen, oder sonst was zerstückeln mit Kettensegen......
 :-o 
und wenn dann was anderes moralisch verwerfliches kommt, schwenken wir die Moralfahne


----------



## The_Final (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Mighty-Pirate am 08.06.2009 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Generell bin ich auch gegen willkürliche Zensur, aber ein Vergewaltigungs"spiel" braucht nun wirklich kein Mensch


Das trifft, genau genommen, auf alle Spiele zu. 


> und gehört einfach auf den Index!


Auf den Index von mir aus. Aber wenn ein erwachsener Mensch das Bedürfnis hat, so etwas zu spielen, soll er doch. Was spricht dagegen?


> Zu meinen C64-Zeiten gab's mal den KZ-Manager. Hast du ein Problem damit, wenn sowas indiziert wird?


Wieder: indizieren ja - verbieten nur, wenn es gegen andere Gesetze verstößt (Stichwort Wiederbetätigung).


----------



## SCUX (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				The_Final am 08.06.2009 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf den Index von mir aus. Aber wenn ein erwachsener Mensch das Bedürfnis hat, so etwas zu spielen, soll er doch. Was spricht dagegen?.


exakt das meinte ich.
Dagegen spricht natürlich die Moral, 
genau die die bei anderen (perversen) Themen bei uns halt schon vernebelt ist   
ist ja auch kein Ding, nur wenn man das begriffen hat, erweitert das zumindest das Thema um den Faktor **wenn nicht verbieten, WAS DANN**

einfach zu aktzeptieren das Gewaltspielespieler immer jünger werden, und immer mehr dieser Spiele in Kinderhände fallen, und man einen Weg finden sollte um dieses Problem in den Griff zu bekommen.....das wäre mal was...
stattdessen liest man zig Seiten über Politiker....
klar haben die kein Plan..woher auch...und wenn die die ein Plan haben einfach "dicht" machen, geht es nunmal nur mit Regeln....und die werden leider von denen gemacht ohne Plan.
Zeitschriften, Red´s oder ganze Mediengruppen halten sich da schön raus, denn wenn sie das Jugendthema angehn verkraulen sie große Teile ihrer Community und der Käufer   

sicherlich ein Problem.
einfach losmeckern, wie die meisten tun, halte ich für genauso überflüssig wie ein Kommentar von der CSU über das Thema...


----------



## Totalverweigerung (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				SCUX am 08.06.2009 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Totalverweigerung am 08.06.2009 18:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SCUX (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Totalverweigerung am 08.06.2009 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> ich rede von eigenverantwortung und du meinst dich darüber in der form lustig machen zu können?
> da muß ja sogar ich grinsen - alles klar, danke fürs vorstellungsgespräch!
> T


  
und wie bekommst du die Leute dazu diese zu erlangen...
schon mal vor der Tür gewesen?
mit mehr als 5Menschen zusammengearbeitet?
für eine Gruppe Menschen Verantwortung getragen?

*mein Ziel ist es nicht mich lustig zu machen!* und auch nicht etwas schlechtzureden! Aber wenn das im Bereich des Möglichen liegt was du willst, dann bräuchten wir weder Gesetze, noch Polizei   

vieleicht hilft es ja wenn du aufhörst zu wünschen, und anfängst mit den Möglichkeiten zu arbieten.

dann klappts auch mit der Umsetzung!


----------



## Totalverweigerung (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				SCUX am 08.06.2009 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> The_Final am 08.06.2009 20:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du schließt von dir auf andere: kommt das häufiger vor?

das problem ist nicht mangelnde moral wenn es bei einigen ein bedürfnis für perverses gibt. oder sind kinderschänder der katholischen kirche im paffenanzug nicht auf der anderen seite auch moralische stützpfeiler innerhalb ihrer gemeinde solange noch keiner von ihren perversen neigungen weiß?

das leben ist nicht immer einfach nur schwarz oder weiß, das wirst du auch noch lernen.
auch wenn es schön einfach ist einen krieg gegen den moralischen abfall/ terror/ magersuchtswahn/ *tragen sie bitte hier ihr haßobjekt ein*/ zu führen. nur löst das keine probleme, oder ist der irak jetzt eine friedliche musterdemokratie? immer noch nicht? 

komisch...


----------



## SCUX (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Totalverweigerung am 08.06.2009 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> das leben ist nicht immer einfach nur schwarz oder weiß, das wirst du auch noch lernen.


 :-o   
aber du forderst eine pauschale Eigenverantowortung??  
weißt du was du da schreibst?
wie willst du sooo viele Menschen mit sooo viele unterschiedlichen Einstellungen, Forderungen, Verlangen, und sonst noch Alles dazu bringen eine gemeinsame Moral zu entwickeln....
Gesetze sind Wegweiser...wie man sie umsetzt ist Sache der Gesellschaft...
aber sie sind nötig  

den Rest kannst weiter oben lesen


----------



## Totalverweigerung (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				SCUX am 08.06.2009 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Totalverweigerung am 08.06.2009 21:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



laß mich raten: du bist entweder polizist oder politiker?
du scheinst ein sehr festgefahrenes bild von "den leuden da draußen" zu haben.

ob du´s glaubst oder nicht: ich hab mehrfach menschen dazu bringen können wieder eigenständig verantwortung zu tragen, sogar strunzdumme, schläfrige und lustlose lehrlinge werden so plötzlich wieder hellwach weil sie dadurch eines erfahren: vertrauen.

nur kostet sowas natürlich schlimmstenfalls auch mal geld, jeder baut mal scheiße. 
wenn wir aber ein umfeld hätten, in dem der mensch mehr zählt als das material, wäre auch das kein problem.

und daran kann man arbeiten, grade jetzt  - zu zeiten der krise.

das wird noch dicker kommen - und ich bin einfach der meinung man müsste jetzt auf unterschiedlichen bereichen ein umdenken anzetteln - eben wiel wir jetzt nicht ohne grund hier sitzen und darüber diskutieren. auch die amokläufe sind früchte der "zivilisation".

reine symptombekämpfung um dem volk zu demonstrieren "wir machen was!", also aktion um der aktion bzw. profilierung willen kann, darf, und sollte man nicht unterstützen.

verbote haben noch keinem geholfen - sie schrecken nur einen bruchteil ab, lösen aber keine probleme! wäre es nicht viel spannender die ursachen zu beleuchten um die wirkliche wurzel des übels packen und ausreißen zu können?

meinetwegen auch auf die gefahr hin, daß dadurch das fundament unserer westlichen gesellschaften ins wanken gerät - das sollte unsere zivilisation verdient haben, oder nicht?

und ja, ich bin nen hoffnungsloser träumer... 

gr.
T


----------



## Boesor (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Totalverweigerung am 08.06.2009 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> laß mich raten: du bist entweder polizist oder politiker?
> du scheinst ein sehr festgefahrenes bild von "den leuden da draußen" zu haben.
> 
> ob du´s glaubst oder nicht: ich hab mehrfach menschen dazu bringen können wieder eigenständig verantwortung zu tragen, sogar strunzdumme, schläfrige und lustlose lehrlinge werden so plötzlich wieder hellwach weil sie dadurch eines erfahren: vertrauen.



Ich prophezeie eine noch sehr unterhaltsame Diskussion.
SCUX der Polizist oder Politiker, das hat was.


----------



## SCUX (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Totalverweigerung am 08.06.2009 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> laß mich raten: du bist entweder polizist oder politiker?
> du scheinst ein sehr festgefahrenes bild von "den leuden da draußen" zu haben.


   öhm, nein   



> ob du´s glaubst oder nicht: ich hab mehrfach menschen dazu bringen können wieder eigenständig verantwortung zu tragen, sogar strunzdumme, schläfrige und lustlose lehrlinge werden so plötzlich wieder hellwach weil sie dadurch eines erfahren: vertrauen.


  
aber hast du Kinder? Wirklich Verantwortung für ein Leben zu übernehmen lässt sich damit nicht abdecken.
Klar muss es Ziel sein ein eigenständigen Charakter zu formen sowie Werte und Moral zu fördern um ein gesund_denkendes Individuum zu entwicklen.
Aber Regeln sind Wegweiser, nützliche Stützpunkte, man kann nicht immer Alles richtig machen. Und braucht vor allem auch selbst hier und da Anhaltspunkte...niemand ist perekt.



> nur kostet sowas natürlich schlimmstenfalls auch mal geld, jeder baut mal scheiße.
> wenn wir aber ein umfeld hätten, in dem der mensch mehr zählt als das material, wäre auch das kein problem.
> und daran kann man arbeiten, grade jetzt  - zu zeiten der krise..


   sehe ich genauso. 


> reine symptombekämpfung um dem volk zu demonstrieren "wir machen was!", also aktion um der aktion bzw. profilierung willen kann, darf, und sollte man nicht unterstützen.


ich würde nie ein Verbot für Gewaltspiele unterstützen!!




> verbote haben noch keinem geholfen - sie schrecken nur einen bruchteil ab, lösen aber keine probleme! wäre es nicht viel spannender die ursachen zu beleuchten um die wirkliche wurzel des übels packen und ausreißen zu können?
> meinetwegen auch auf die gefahr hin, daß dadurch das fundament unserer westlichen gesellschaften ins wanken gerät - das sollte unsere zivilisation verdient haben, oder nicht?


auch da bin ich dabei, wo willst du anfangen? (ganz ohne Ironie)



> und ja, ich bin nen hoffnungsloser träumer...


^^ auch da werden hier einige eine Gemeinsamkeit bescheinigen 

*Ich glaub die Stelle an der wir (zwei) aneinander vorbei reden ist die grundlegende Frage;
haben wir ein Problem mit Jugend/Gewaltspiele, ODER NICHT!
darum geht es (mir).*


----------



## The_Final (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				SCUX am 08.06.2009 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> exakt das meinte ich.
> Dagegen spricht natürlich die Moral,
> genau die die bei anderen (perversen) Themen bei uns halt schon vernebelt ist
> ist ja auch kein Ding, nur wenn man das begriffen hat, erweitert das zumindest das Thema um den Faktor **wenn nicht verbieten, WAS DANN**


Dann muss ich wohl sagen, dass ich in Bezug auf Spiele keine Moral habe. Wenn man derartige Spiele indiziert und nur noch "ab 18"-Versionen von Zeitschriften darüber berichten dürfen, ist das für mich in Ordnung. Minderjährige sollten keinen Zugang zu Spielen mit  übermäßiger Gewalt oder expliziten sexuellen Inhalten haben, als Erwachsener will ich jedoch spielen können, was ich will, solange das Spiel keine Inhalte bietet, die eine reale Gefahr darstellen, wie etwa direkte Aufrufe zum Terror oder einem Gesetzesverstoß oder Vermittlung verbotener Lehren wie zB NS-Propaganda. In meinen Augen stellt die "Vergewaltigung" einer Polygon-Frau in etwa genauso viel Gefahr dar wie "Tötung" eines Polygon-Soldaten.


----------



## Mighty-Pirate (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				SCUX am 08.06.2009 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> bin ja deiner Meinung!
> aber findest du es nicht auch etwas merkwürdig wie wir Spiele verteidigen (ich spiele ja auch Killerspiele  ) in denen man Punkte sammelt mit Kopfschüssen, oder neuerdings bald Aliens den Menschen die Wirbelsäulen rausreißen, wir kleine Zombimädchen jagen, oder sonst was zerstückeln mit Kettensegen......
> :-o
> und wenn dann was anderes moralisch verwerfliches kommt, schwenken wir die Moralfahne


Naja, eine etwas differenziertere Betrachtungsweise würde hier schon weiterhelfen. Spiele, in denen ich Punkte für das vernichten von ethnischen Volksgruppen bekomme oder in denen es das Ziel ist, Frauen zu vergewaltigen sehe ich schon in einem anderen Licht, als einen Militärshooter, in dem ich nach 500 Kopfschüssen eine neue Waffe bekomme. (jaja, wenn ich bei COD auf Russen schiesse vernichte ich auch ethnische Volksgruppen, aber ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine...)

Ich sehe die Sache so, keiner kann verhindern (außer extrem aufmerksamen Eltern), dass derartige Spiele leider nun mal auch in die Hände von unter 18 jährigen gelangen (schon gar nicht ein stupides Spieleverbot), aber dennoch halte ich gewisse Spielinhalte für fragwürdiger als andere. 
Hier eine Grenze zwischen der Bevormundung erwachsener Gamer und dem Schutz der Kids/Jugend zu finden ist sicherlich schwer. 
Dennoch halte ich 'nen schlichten Shooter für "ungefährlicher" als ein Spiel mit aus meiner Sicht "moralisch verwerflichen" Inhalten. Klar, alles subjektiv, aber ich denke den meisten "Normalos" dürfte die innere Stimme schon sagen wo diese Grenze ungefähr liegt.

Wie auch immer, was die IMK sich wieder mal ausgedacht hat, ist nichts als purer Aktionismus. Daher war mein Kreuzchen am So bei den Piraten!


----------



## SCUX (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Mighty-Pirate am 08.06.2009 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, eine etwas differenziertere Betrachtungsweise würde hier schon weiterhelfen.


wem seine? deine/unsere, aber was wenn andere halt andere Betrachtungsweisen haben.
Wenn die Menschen alle die gleiche hätten, gäbe es wohl keine Kriege   




> Ich sehe die Sache so, keiner kann verhindern (außer extrem aufmerksamen Eltern), dass derartige Spiele leider nun mal auch in die Hände von unter 18 jährigen gelangen (schon gar nicht ein stupides Spieleverbot), aber dennoch halte ich gewisse Spielinhalte für fragwürdiger als andere.


womit mir bei meinem angesprochenen Thema wären; 
Eltern haften für ihr Kinder (und nicht die Spieleindustrie) !



> Hier eine Grenze zwischen der Bevormundung erwachsener Gamer und dem Schutz der Kids/Jugend zu finden ist sicherlich schwer.


 :-o  wieso? Beim Strassenverkehr gelingt das doch auch ganz gut...mit wenigen Ausnahmen...



> Dennoch halte ich 'nen schlichten Shooter für "ungefährlicher" als ein Spiel mit aus meiner Sicht "moralisch verwerflichen" Inhalten. Klar, alles subjektiv, aber ich denke den meisten "Normalos" dürfte die innere Stimme schon sagen wo diese Grenze ungefähr liegt


.
deine/unsere Moral, und normalos aus deine/unserer Sicht.
nicht falsch vesrtehn, ich versteh was du meinst, und bin der gleichen Meinung. Mit dem Zusatz das mir klar ist das es Menschen gibt die andere Ansichten haben....was im moralisch verwerflichen Bereich ok ist und was nicht, liegt wohl im Auge des Betrachters...
ist ein schwieriges Feld, klar. DESHALB bedarf es an Gesetzten und Regeln um eine zumindest Gebietsmäßig einheitliche Regelung zu finden.
Da es sich beim Spielethema zusätzlich um eine Generationsfrage handelt, macht das umso schwerer...


----------



## MMJoda (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

um das ein für alle mal klar zu stellen der rocknroll und das fernsehn ist schuld wußte schon meine großmutter  deshalb haben die deutschen spieler nun ein verbot der Innenminister zu beschließen  ,  außer der beschneidung/abschaffung unserer grundrechte können die nix


----------



## k4lb (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

ein verbot ist ja schön und gut. allerdings vergessen die politiker ganz nebenbei das virtuelle güter in der heutigen zeit einfach nicht mehr verbietbar sind, da man sich tatsächlich alles im internet illegal runterladen kann. ist zwar kriminiell, allerdings interessiert das jugendliche sowieso nicht. hier wird doch kriminelles handeln unterstützt, meiner meinung nach.


----------



## The_Final (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				k4lb am 09.06.2009 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> ein verbot ist ja schön und gut. allerdings vergessen die politiker ganz nebenbei das virtuelle güter in der heutigen zeit einfach nicht mehr verbietbar sind, da man sich tatsächlich alles im internet illegal runterladen kann. ist zwar kriminiell, allerdings interessiert das jugendliche sowieso nicht. hier wird doch kriminelles handeln unterstützt, meiner meinung nach.


Keine Sorge, sobald die Zensurmaßnahmen für das Internet einmal komplett sind, wird es kein Problem mit illegalen Downloads mehr geben.  Und wenn doch jemand es schaffen sollte, sich "Killerspiele" oder andere unerwünschte Inhalte zu besorgen, löscht man ihm diese einfach vom staatlich überwachten PC und macht zur Sicherheit noch eine Hausdurchsuchung.


----------



## SCUX (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				The_Final am 09.06.2009 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Sorge, sobald die Zensurmaßnahmen für das Internet einmal komplett sind, wird es kein Problem mit illegalen Downloads mehr geben.  Und wenn doch jemand es schaffen sollte, sich "Killerspiele" oder andere unerwünschte Inhalte zu besorgen, löscht man ihm diese einfach vom staatlich überwachten PC und macht zur Sicherheit noch eine Hausdurchsuchung.


stimmt, und ich setze mich jetzt ins Auto in dem schon ein Polizist wartet und mich überall hin begleitet um ja aufzupassen das ich mich an die Verkehrsordnung halte   
SCHAFFEN WIR KONTROLLE AB   immerhin kennt jeder den Unterschied zwischen Gut und Böse   
man man man

vieleicht sollten sich die Meckertanten hier mal überlegen wie es wäre *wenn sie die Verantwortung* über das Internet hätten, und dafür Sorge tragen müssten das bstimmte Sachen nicht überhand nehmen......
 
*Lösungen erwünscht  *


----------



## The_Final (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				SCUX am 09.06.2009 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt, und ich setze mich jetzt ins Auto in dem schon ein Polizist wartet und mich überall hin begleitet um ja aufzupassen das ich mich an die Verkehrsordnung halte


Irgendwie finde ich den Auto-Vergleich nicht wirklich passend.


> SCHAFFEN WIR KONTROLLE AB   immerhin kennt jeder den Unterschied zwischen Gut und Böse
> man man man


Wo bitteschön soll ich so etwas gesagt oder impliziert haben?  Kontrollen sollten aber verhältnismäßig sein. Da du Autos ja so gern magst: was würdest du sagen, wenn man bei jeder Verkehrskontrolle dein Auto komplett zerlegen und an dir eine komplette Gesundenuntersuchung durchführen würde? 

Im Übrigen denke ich, dass mein Post wohl zu missverständlich war. Ich wollte nur das Argument "wenn sie verboten werden, besorg ich sie mir eben illegal aus dem Internet." Damit würde man Politiker nicht zum Umdenken bewegen, sondern sie eher darin bestärken, das "böse Internet", in dem man an Kinderpornos und illegale Killerspiele kommt, stärker zu kontrollieren/zensieren.


----------



## k4lb (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

entspannt euch alle mal wieder...in 20 jahren kräht kein hahn mehr nach verboten...dann ist unsere generation nämlich die politik und wir sind die spießer


----------



## Herbiemaster (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				The_Final am 09.06.2009 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 09.06.2009 18:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




eben....
und vor allem was soll das verbot bringen? gibt es dann kein unheil mehr auf der welt, alles frieden freude eierkuchen bei jugendlichen -.-
ach ja da fällt mir ein, mobbing usw ist ja nicht schlimm.... ach und mord ist auch verboten und trotzdem wirds immer wieder getan, genau wie diebstahl, zu schnelles fahren,...
das einzigste was die politik da macht ist billiger aktionismus um auf wählerfang zu gehen, und hättet ihr was machen wollen um ein zeichen zu setzen, dann hättet ihr am so. die piraten gewählt (ich habs getan).


----------



## johann89 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Es sind schon 60 % der Amokläufer, die killerspiele spielen. Aber 100% von ihnen Essen Brot!!! 

!!!!VERBIETET BROT!!!!


----------



## Herbiemaster (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				johann89 am 09.06.2009 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Es sind schon 60 % der Amokläufer, die killerspiele spielen. Aber 100% von ihnen Essen Brot!!!
> 
> !!!!VERBIETET BROT!!!!



und 100% hatten hosen an, verbieten wir die auch...

die medien machen die förmlich fast zu helden, da braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn es nachahmer gibt...


----------



## Boesor (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Herbiemaster am 09.06.2009 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> johann89 am 09.06.2009 19:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und 100% haben diesen tollen brotwitz schon gehört, verbietet den Witz!!!!!!einself


----------



## STF (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				k4lb am 09.06.2009 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> entspannt euch alle mal wieder...in 20 jahren kräht kein hahn mehr nach verboten...dann ist unsere generation nämlich die politik und wir sind die spießer



Oder die Welt ist komplett im Chaos versunken und ein globaler Krieg beschäftigt die noch existierende Menschheit. Dann kann man von Glück sprechen, dass man wenigstens damals mit Ego-Shootern das killen gelernt hat.


----------



## SCUX (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				The_Final am 09.06.2009 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Kontrollen sollten aber verhältnismäßig sein.


RÖÖÖschtösch   
und wie wärs wenn man darüber diskutiert WAS man da machen kann, und WIE man es "einigermaßen" kontrollieren kann    vieleicht müssten sich dann die Leute die eh kein Plan haben (Politiker) nicht dauernd da einmischen   



> Da du Autos ja so gern magst: was würdest du sagen, wenn man bei jeder Verkehrskontrolle dein Auto komplett zerlegen und an dir eine komplette Gesundenuntersuchung durchführen würde?


also auch wenn ´du jetzt geschockt sein wirst;
DAS GEHT, 
nämlich wenn ein konkreter Verdacht vorliegt, und wenn du Pech hast auch einfach mal wenn du über eine Grenze willst   
im Allgemeinen wird es bei einem "mal reinschauen" bleiben...evlt Kofferraum und Handschuhfach auf (auch alles Prvatsphäre  )...
sowas nennt man Kontrollen...ich haße Kontrollen...die nerven....VERDAMMT wenn die nicht so nötig währen würde ich mich aufregen^^


----------



## sTormseeka (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Passt glaube ich gut hier rein:
http://www.direktzu.de/kanzlerin/messages/20853
Naja aber meine menschliche Seite sagt mir das doch dieses Thema:
http://www.direktzu.de/kanzlerin/messages/20844
von der Kanzlerin beantwortet werden sollte.(ich hab dafür gestimmt,es gibt wichtigeres wie den eigenen Spieltrieb zu befriedigen und das sag ich als Vollblut Zocker   )
Wie dem auch sei,das Thema mit den meisten Stimmen wird von Fr. Merkel beantwortet.
Entscheidet selbst was euch wichtiger ist.


----------



## The_Final (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				SCUX am 10.06.2009 00:02 schrieb:
			
		

> The_Final am 09.06.2009 19:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dafür bin ich sofort zu haben.


> also auch wenn ´du jetzt geschockt sein wirst;
> DAS GEHT,
> nämlich *wenn ein konkreter Verdacht vorliegt*, und wenn du Pech hast auch einfach mal wenn du über eine Grenze willst
> im Allgemeinen wird es bei einem "mal reinschauen" bleiben...evlt Kofferraum und Handschuhfach auf (auch alles Prvatsphäre  )...
> sowas nennt man Kontrollen...ich haße Kontrollen...die nerven....VERDAMMT wenn die nicht so nötig währen würde ich mich aufregen^^


Ich habe den wichtigen Teil fett markiert.  Bei konkretem Verdacht habe ich auch kein Problem damit, auch im Ausland wurde ich bereits recht gründlich durchsucht und habe mich nicht darüber aufgeregt. Wogegen ich mich jedoch strikt wehre, ist, ohne konkreten Verdacht oder zumindest Verdachtsmomente präventiv überwacht zu werden.


----------



## feedthemonkey (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Wie wärs wenn die Politiker sich mal um wesentlichere Sachen, wie die Wirtschaftskrise verhindern etc. kümmern würden und nicht sich in Sachen einmischen würden, von denen sie eh keine Ahnung haben?

Da wär uns allen mit geholfen glaub ich. 
Wenn ich sowas schon wieder lese, platzt mir ja schon fast wieder die Hutschnur.


----------



## TodesWiggle (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Ich hab an diverse Bundestagsfraktionen geschrieben, das ist die Antowrt der FDP Bundestagsfraktion:

Sehr geehrter Herr X,

vielen Dank für Ihr Schreiben zu dem von der Innenministerkonferenz geforderten Verbot sog. „Killerspiele“.

Selbstverständlich ist Gewaltprävention notwendig. Insbesondere müssen gesamtgesellschaftliche Möglichkeiten genutzt werden, damit gerade Jugendliche nicht zu Gewalt angestachelt werden. Allerdings ist ein Verbot von Computerspielen der falsche Weg.

Die FDP-Bundestagsfraktion hat sich daher bereits mehrfach kritisch zu den auch in der Vergangenheit vielfach geäußerten Forderungen nach einer weiteren Verschärfung der Gesetze im Bereich von Computerspielen ausgesprochen.

Notwendig ist vielmehr eine gesamtgesellschaftliche Strategie, um Gewaltbereitschaft entgegenzuwirken. Ein Verbot von Computerspielen setzt jedoch am falschen Ende an. Wenngleich nicht ausgeschlossen werden kann, dass derartige Spiele ebenso wie der Konsum von Gewaltvideos eine etwaige ohnehin vorhandene Gewaltneigung negativ beeinflussen können, indem die Hemmschwelle zum Einsatz von Gewalt herabgesetzt wird, kann ein Verbot derartiger Spiele die Ursachen nicht bekämpfen. Vielmehr muss gegen die eigentlich Ursache von Gewalt vorgegangen werden. Der Aktionismus der Innenminister, die in einem Beschluss am 5. Juni 2009 den Deutschen Bundestag aufgefordert haben, ein Herstellungs- und Verbreitungsverbot für Killerspiele zu ermöglichen, ist hingegen nicht hilfreich.

Abgesehen davon, dass ein derartiges Verbot Gewalttaten nicht geeignet ist, Gewalttaten zu verhindern, führt es zudem dazu, dass alle Spielerinnen und Spieler von Computerspielen unter den Generalverdacht gestellt werden, zu Gewalttaten zu neigen.

>Mist, Zeichen begrenzung, der Rest kommt gleich hier nach<


----------



## TodesWiggle (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				TodesWiggle am 10.06.2009 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab an diverse Bundestagsfraktionen geschrieben, das ist die Antowrt der FDP Bundestagsfraktion:
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr X,
> 
> ...



Und weiter:

Es ist aber völlig unverhältnismäßig, allen Menschen Computerspiele zu verbieten. Schreckliche Einzeltaten, die nie monokausal auf Computerspiele zurückzuführen sind, können leider nicht völlig ausgeschlossen werden. Sie können aber nicht rechtfertigen, dass den zahlreichen Menschen, die verantwortlich mit Computerspielen umgehen, ihre Freizeitbeschäftigung verboten wird. Computerspiele, die gegen gesetzliche Vorschriften verstoßen, dürfen schon nach geltendem Recht nicht vertrieben werden. Verschärfungen über die geltenden Bestimmungen hinaus sind mithin nicht erforderlich.

Effektiver Jugendschutz ist eine gesamtgesellschaftliche Aufgabe, die von Eltern, Schulen und Politik ebenso wahrgenommen werden muss wie auch von Herstellern bzw. Vertreibern von Computerspielen. Die bestehenden jugendschutzrechtlichen Vorgaben sind ausreichend und müssen konsequent angewandt werden. So ist dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass der Vollzug des Jugendschutzrechts im Handel wie auch im Internet verbessert wird, so dass z.B. tatsächlich nur entsprechend der USK-Freigaben Spiele an Jugendliche abgegeben werden. En besonderer Schwerpunkt muss zudem auf die Stärkung der Medienkompetenz bei Jugendlichen selbst, aber auch bei den verantwortlichen Erwachsenen wie Eltern, Lehrern und Erziehern gelegt werden. Eine weitere Verschärfung der gesetzlichen Vorgaben hilft jedoch nicht weiter.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Gisela Piltz


----------



## SCUX (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				The_Final am 10.06.2009 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 10.06.2009 00:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und wie wäre dein Ansatz eine gewisse Kontrolle einzubringen ohne die privatsphäre Anderer zu verletzten?



> > also auch wenn ´du jetzt geschockt sein wirst;
> > DAS GEHT,
> > nämlich *wenn ein konkreter Verdacht vorliegt*, und wenn du Pech hast auch einfach mal wenn du über eine Grenze willst
> > im Allgemeinen wird es bei einem "mal reinschauen" bleiben...evlt Kofferraum und Handschuhfach auf (auch alles Prvatsphäre  )...
> ...


nun anhand der Verkehrspolizei werden wir pauschal alle überwacht und können jeder Zeit kontrolliert werden.
Diese Möglichkeit wollte man im Internet einführen. Man hält sich nicht an die Verkehrsregeln (surft auf bestimmten Seiten) man wird gesehn (anhand der IP) und die Polizei kommt und will in deinen Kofferraum (Festplatte) schauen und deine Papiere sehn (deine genauen IP Daten)...
also ich find das ätzend, aber hast du ne alternative Lösung?? (schweift jetzt natürlich vom Killerspielverbot ab...)


----------



## The_Final (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				SCUX am 10.06.2009 23:27 schrieb:
			
		

> und wie wäre dein Ansatz eine gewisse Kontrolle einzubringen ohne die privatsphäre Anderer zu verletzten?


Ein gewisses Maß an Kontrolle gibt es doch schon lange. :-o In diesem Bereich sehe ich eine gewisse Analogie zum Kopierschutz: es gibt ihn schon lange und ich hatte auch nie wirklich ein Problem damit (mit Ausnahme einiger Fälle, wo der Kopierschutz das Abspielen legal erworbener Inhalte auf bestimmter Hardware verweigerte), aber mit SecuROM hat man es imho eindeutig übertrieben - für mich ein eindeutiger Grund, ein Spiel nicht zu kaufen. Im selben Maß will man nun bei "Killerspielen" und Internet übertreiben - Spiele direkt verbieten und praktisch jegliche Kommunikation im Internet überwachen oder zumindest präventiv aufzeichnen und so lange wie möglich speichern, ganz zu schweigen von den diversen Überlegungen, sich jederzeit Zugriff auf private PCs verschaffen zu können. Ich wäre nicht einmal unbedingt dagegen, diverse Sites zu sperren, sofern die Liste der gesperrten Sites einer vernünftigen Kontrolle unterliegt und idealerweise öffentlich einsehbar ist, weiters sollte es klar definierte Bestimmungen geben, wann eine Site ein Kandidat für eine Sperrung ist. Wenn jemand gegen das Gesetz verstößt, gibt es auch heute schon die rechtliche Möglichkeit, seine PCs und Datenträger zu beschlagnahmen.


> nun anhand der Verkehrspolizei werden wir pauschal alle überwacht und können jeder Zeit kontrolliert werden.
> Diese Möglichkeit wollte man im Internet einführen. Man hält sich nicht an die Verkehrsregeln (surft auf bestimmten Seiten) man wird gesehn (anhand der IP) und die Polizei kommt und will in deinen Kofferraum (Festplatte) schauen und deine Papiere sehn (deine genauen IP Daten)...
> also ich find das ätzend, aber hast du ne alternative Lösung?? (schweift jetzt natürlich vom Killerspielverbot ab...)


Man findet eine Site, die illegale Inhalte anbietet, überwacht fortan den Server und unterscheidet anhand von Zugriffsdauer und -häufigkeit, ob jemand die Site unbeabsichtigt besucht hat oder gezielt auf diese Inhalte zugreifen wollte. Sollte der Zugriff unbeabsichtigt sein, löscht man die IP; ist anzunehmen, dass es ein absichtlicher Zugriff war, kann man gegen die betreffende Person weitere Schritte unternehmen. Ähnlich Section Control: man macht bei Station 1 ein Foto von dir (speichert die IP), bei Station 2 wird wieder ein Foto gemacht und die Zeit, die zwischen den Fotos vergangen ist. gemessen; errechnet sich daraus, dass du zu schnell warst (zu lange/oft auf der Site warst, um zufällig dort gelandet zu sein), wird das Foto verwendet, um dir eine Strafverfügung zu schicken, ansonsten wird das Foto gelöscht.


----------



## SCUX (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

wie wäre es mal andersrum...der Seitenanbieter haftet, und untersteht einer Kontrolle   
Länder die ein Abkommen über die Kontrolle vereinbart haben lassen die Anbieter haften,
und zu Seiten von Länder die sich keiner Kontrolle unterziehen wollen kommt man erst garnicht. Bestimmte Anbieter können sich über eine Art Zoll anmelden und werden Stichprobenmäßig hin und wieder überprüft.

Und schon hätten wir wieder den Auto vergleich   
es gibt Länder da fahren Autos die dürften hier nicht fahren...und die dürfen auch nicht einfach mal quer durch Deutschland fahren....

- So muss Max Mustermann nicht um seine gestohlenen MP3 bangen
- ich mir keine Sorgen machen das das BKA die Obenohneurlaubsbilder meiner Freundin durchsucht
- Und der Betreiber einer Homepage muss halt drauf achten was da so läuft

  es könnte ja soooo einfach sein.
Ist natürlich nur grob umschrieben. Ein Zensurinternet wie in China will ja niemand.


----------



## The_Final (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				SCUX am 11.06.2009 02:50 schrieb:
			
		

> wie wäre es mal andersrum...der Seitenanbieter haftet, und untersteht einer Kontrolle


Das muss selbstverständlich auch sein. Allerdings wäre in bestimmten Bereichen auch Haftung für die Konsumenten sinnvoll; und was ist mit Sites, auf denen eingeloggte Personen Inhalte beitragen können? Dort nur den Betreiber haften zu lassen, wäre nicht sinnvoll und würde unter Umständen zu weiteren Problemen führen. Stell dir vor, dieses Forum würde geschlossen, weil ein User hier Nazi-Propaganda oder KiPo-Links publiziert.


> Länder die ein Abkommen über die Kontrolle vereinbart haben lassen die Anbieter haften,
> und zu Seiten von Länder die sich keiner Kontrolle unterziehen wollen kommt man erst garnicht. Bestimmte Anbieter können sich über eine Art Zoll anmelden und werden Stichprobenmäßig hin und wieder überprüft.


Das heißt, man kann generell nicht auf Sites dieser Staatemn zugreifen, aber solche, die legale Inhalte anbieten, können sich anmelden und werden dann freigeschaltet?


> - So muss Max Mustermann nicht um seine gestohlenen MP3 bangen


Den Schutz illegaler Aktivitäten wie Raubkopieren sehe ich nicht unbedingt als Argument an.


> - ich mir keine Sorgen machen das das BKA die Obenohneurlaubsbilder meiner Freundin durchsucht


Das ist schon eher etwas, worum es mir geht. Private Daten gehen niemanden etwas an, solange sie keinen Straftatbestand erfüllen.


> - Und der Betreiber einer Homepage muss halt drauf achten was da so läuft


Muss er das nicht schon?


----------



## SCUX (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				The_Final am 11.06.2009 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 11.06.2009 02:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nun in erster Linie geht es da ja um das "Angebot" einer Webside.
Wenn keine illegalen Dinge offen angeboten werden, könnten auch nicht so viele illegale Dinge runterladen (mal ganz egal ob es Musik oder Kinderpornographie ist)
In Foren sind in aller Regel (sollte zumindest so sein) genug Moderatoren die Ausschweifungen von Eingeloggten unter Kontrolle haben...(hier klappts ja auch mit den erhabenen Haufen  )

Es geht (mir) ja in aller erster Linie um das kommernzielle im Internet.
Wer wirklich sich was besorgen will, schafft das im Internet genauso wie auf der Strasse.
Nur sollte halt nicht jeder Hans die Möglichkeit haben Dinge zu bekommen, die von Gesetzeswegen verboten sind....

hier im Forum gab es schon oft Sätze wie;
wenn die Deppen das Spiel ab 18j machen BIN ICH JA GEZWUNGEN MIR ES IRGENDWO RUNTERZULADEN     (ohne Witz)


----------



## The_Final (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				SCUX am 11.06.2009 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> nun in erster Linie geht es da ja um das "Angebot" einer Webside.
> Wenn keine illegalen Dinge offen angeboten werden, könnten auch nicht so viele illegale Dinge runterladen (mal ganz egal ob es Musik oder Kinderpornographie ist)


Und was ist mit diversen Tauschbörsen?


> In Foren sind in aller Regel (sollte zumindest so sein) genug Moderatoren die Ausschweifungen von Eingeloggten unter Kontrolle haben...(hier klappts ja auch mit den erhabenen Haufen  )


Die Mods können auch nicht überall gleichzeitig sein. Man müsste also zumindest eine Frist einräumen, zB "illegales Material in Foren muss innerhalb von 2 Stunden entfernt worden sein". Und was ist mit PN? Sollen die Mods die Möglichkeit bekommen, PN aller User zu lesen, für den Fall, dass dort strafrechtlich relevante Informationen ausgetauscht werden?


> Es geht (mir) ja in aller erster Linie um das kommernzielle im Internet.
> Wer wirklich sich was besorgen will, schafft das im Internet genauso wie auf der Strasse.
> Nur sollte halt nicht jeder Hans die Möglichkeit haben Dinge zu bekommen, die von Gesetzeswegen verboten sind....


So weit sind wir uns einig.


> hier im Forum gab es schon oft Sätze wie;
> wenn die Deppen das Spiel ab 18j machen BIN ICH JA GEZWUNGEN MIR ES IRGENDWO RUNTERZULADEN     (ohne Witz)


Ich kenne diese Aussagen ebenfalls und finde sie einfach nur dämlich. Damit gibt man denen, die für eine Zensur des Internets sind, doch nur neues Futter. "Da besorgen sich Minderjährige Killerspiele, das müssen wir verhindern." - "Diese Internet-Typen sind doch alles Raubkopierer, denen muss man den Hahn zudrehen!" und so weiter. Was ich persönlich davon halte, wenn Minderjährige sich für sie ungeeignete Inhalte besorgen, will ich gar nicht näher ausführen. Außerdem kommen die meisten schlussendlich sowieso ran, man muss nur Mami und Papi nett bitten. Dazu passt ein Erlebnis von mir heute im Kino: eine Mutter wollte mit ihren schätzungsweise 12jährigen Sohn und der etwa 9jährigen Tochter in einen Horrorfilm (  ) und wurde beim Betreten des Kinosaals von einem Mitarbeiter freundlich, aber bestimmt wieder weggeschickt.


----------



## SCUX (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				The_Final am 11.06.2009 23:44 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 11.06.2009 20:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was soll mit denen sein?
gibt ja auch Autoflohmärkte   
wie gesagt, sauber bekmomt man eh nie alles...aber es geht ja darum das man "WENN man jemand greifen kann strafrechtlich" es auch tun "darf"   
Betreiber der Page haftet in erster Linie. Dafür ist natürlich eine eindeutigere Personifizierung der Hompage notwendig.
---> NUTZER vom Internet sollten direkter erkennbar sein. Und auch haften für das was sie tun, dann würde Papi auch mal drauf achten was klein Bubi so treibt   

ich denke ein Hauptproblem ist die Anmeldung im Allgemeinen. Und da sollte man ansetzen. Das spart unnütze Totalkontrolle. Wichtig ist WENN was gefunden wird muss erkennbar sein von wem es kommt, und an wen es ging...
sollte bei jedem "öffentlichen Verkehr" so üblich sein, oder??



> > In Foren sind in aller Regel (sollte zumindest so sein) genug Moderatoren die Ausschweifungen von Eingeloggten unter Kontrolle haben...(hier klappts ja auch mit den erhabenen Haufen  )
> 
> 
> Die Mods können auch nicht überall gleichzeitig sein. Man müsste also zumindest eine Frist einräumen, zB "illegales Material in Foren muss innerhalb von 2 Stunden entfernt worden sein". Und was ist mit PN? Sollen die Mods die Möglichkeit bekommen, PN aller User zu lesen, für den Fall, dass dort strafrechtlich relevante Informationen ausgetauscht werden?


aber es funktioniert doch?? wie man hier sieht...allein die Tatsache das es kontrollen gibt schreckt doch schon ab hier scheiß zu bauen...und von denen die es dennoch machen werden wohl die meisten erwischt, und die paar die nicht entdeckt werden sind nun mal da...ok, 100% kann man nie alles sicher machen. Das ist aber kein Grund nicht das zu tun was möglich ist.


----------



## The_Final (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				SCUX am 11.06.2009 23:53 schrieb:
			
		

> was soll mit denen sein?
> gibt ja auch Autoflohmärkte
> wie gesagt, sauber bekmomt man eh nie alles...aber es geht ja darum das man "WENN man jemand greifen kann strafrechtlich" es auch tun "darf"


Klar sollte man das. Allerdings muss eben auch geklärt werden, wann jemand strafrechtlich angreifbar ist.  Wenn diese Gesetze immer weiter unnötig verschärft werden, gerät jeder in Gefahr, plötzlich ins Visier der Fahnder zu geraten.


> Betreiber der Page haftet in erster Linie. Dafür ist natürlich eine eindeutigere Personifizierung der Hompage notwendig.


Meines Wissens ist der Besitzer/Betreiber einer Homepage ohnehin bekannt; wie eindeutig wilst du es denn?


> ---> NUTZER vom Internet sollten direkter erkennbar sein. Und auch haften für das was sie tun, dann würde Papi auch mal drauf achten was klein Bubi so treibt


Wie stellst du dir das vor? Reicht es nicht, einen User über die IP-Adresse finden zu können?  Tut jemand es strafrechtlich Relevantes, kann seine Identität beim Provider erfragt werden; ansonsten muss seine Identität nicht bekannt sein, wozu auch?


> ich denke ein Hauptproblem ist die Anmeldung im Allgemeinen. Und da sollte man ansetzen. Das spart unnütze Totalkontrolle. Wichtig ist WENN was gefunden wird muss erkennbar sein von wem es kommt, und an wen es ging...
> sollte bei jedem "öffentlichen Verkehr" so üblich sein, oder??


Wer einen Internetzugang besitzt, muss sich bei einem Provider registrieren, wer eine Domain haben will, muss sich bei einem DNS registrieren, wer ein vertrauenswürdiges Zertifikat will, muss sich bei einer Zertifizierungsstelle anmelden, wer vernünftigen Webspace will, muss sich bei einem Anbieter anmelden. Sag mir bitte, wo genau du ansetzen willst.


> aber es funktioniert doch?? wie man hier sieht...allein die Tatsache das es kontrollen gibt schreckt doch schon ab hier scheiß zu bauen...und von denen die es dennoch machen werden wohl die meisten erwischt, und die paar die nicht entdeckt werden sind nun mal da...ok, 100% kann man nie alles sicher machen. Das ist aber kein Grund nicht das zu tun was möglich ist.


Ich sehe auch nicht wirklich Verbesserungsbedarf bei den Foren, versuche aber, mit den Augen jener zu sehen, die eine stärkere/totale Kontrolle befürworten.


----------



## SCUX (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				The_Final am 12.06.2009 00:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe auch nicht wirklich Verbesserungsbedarf bei den Foren, versuche aber, mit den Augen jener zu sehen, die eine stärkere/totale Kontrolle befürworten.


braucht es ja auch nicht.
und warum?
ganz einfach, die Mods, haben die Möglichkeit zu verändern, zu sperren, und zu verwarnen. Halt einfach MACHT. Genau das was lsutigerweise User und Mods zugleich oft anprangern wenn es um das Thema Kontrolle im Internet geht     (und da können "die" sagen was die wollen, ohne diese Macht, also nur mit guten Worten, wäre hier Chaos pur!!)

Und da frage ich mich einfach, wer hat diese Möglichkeit aufs "unbekannte" Internet bezogen   
wie kann es sein das bei allen Anmeldungen und Haftungen die es ja schon gibt, noch immer nicht möglich ist richtig strafrechtlich zu agieren??
jeder der will findet unzählige Pädophile Bilder unter Suchmaschinen, illegale Downloads etc etc....wie geht das?

Wieso verhängt der Staat nicht SEHR hohe Geldstrafen für Betreiber solcher Seiten, 
i-Net_Hunter könnten so wunderbar Kohle für den Staat scheffeln, genau wie die Politessen     das finanziert sich von allein.
Bestimmte Länder die man nicht haftbar machen kann oder sonst was, sollten einfach verboten werden. Das könnten die Netzbetreiber schalten.
Es wäre sicherlich ein globales Netzwerk der Staaten nötig..aber HEY, wozu gibt es denn die EU


----------



## The_Final (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				SCUX am 12.06.2009 00:41 schrieb:
			
		

> braucht es ja auch nicht.
> und warum?
> ganz einfach, die Mods, haben die Möglichkeit zu verändern, zu sperren, und zu verwarnen. Halt einfach MACHT. Genau das was lsutigerweise User und Mods zugleich oft anprangern wenn es um das Thema Kontrolle im Internet geht     (und da können "die" sagen was die wollen, ohne diese Macht, also nur mit guten Worten, wäre hier Chaos pur!!)


Es ist auch gut, dass es Mods gibt. Wie du sagst, andernfalls würden die Regeln wohl des öfteren ignoriert.


> Und da frage ich mich einfach, wer hat diese Möglichkeit aufs "unbekannte" Internet bezogen


Wie genau meinst du das?


> wie kann es sein das bei allen Anmeldungen und Haftungen die es ja schon gibt, noch immer nicht möglich ist richtig strafrechtlich zu agieren??


Im Inland ist das auch möglich.


> jeder der will findet unzählige Pädophile Bilder unter Suchmaschinen, illegale Downloads etc etc....wie geht das?


Weil diese Server für Justiz und Exekutive nicht greifbar sind.


> Wieso verhängt der Staat nicht SEHR hohe Geldstrafen für Betreiber solcher Seiten,
> i-Net_Hunter könnten so wunderbar Kohle für den Staat scheffeln, genau wie die Politessen     das finanziert sich von allein.
> Bestimmte Länder die man nicht haftbar machen kann oder sonst was, sollten einfach verboten werden. Das könnten die Netzbetreiber schalten.
> Es wäre sicherlich ein globales Netzwerk der Staaten nötig..aber HEY, wozu gibt es denn die EU


Das Problem ist, wie du selbst sagst, dass ein Großteil der Seiten nicht von einem Staat allein kontrolliert werden kann. Im Ernstfall ziehen die Server dann eben in Staaten, die nicht mitziehen, und alle Sites eines Staates zu blockieren, ist ebenfalls schon wieder Zensur. Dein vorhin vorgeschlagenes System einer Anmeldung für Sites mit legalen Inhalten würde mit Sicherheit einige Probleme aufwerfen.


----------



## SCUX (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				The_Final am 12.06.2009 01:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil diese Server für Justiz und Exekutive nicht greifbar sind.


  
schon seltsam das sowas in der Öffentlichkeit für jedermann nutzbar möglich ist, oder


----------



## der-jo (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				SCUX schrieb:
			
		

> Pädophile Bilder



rein grammatisch falsch.   

das man solche inhalte nicht sperren kann, bzw nicht von hier aus, liegt an den nationalen Gesetzen dort wo die Server stehen.

.to (steht nicht für torrent ^^) ist zum Beispiel die Insel Toga. da gibts warscheinlich mehr Server als Einwohner.

die haben eben kein Gesetz, und wenn man sich den Anteil am BiP bei denen Anguckt den die ganzen Warez Seiten mit .to wohl haben werden, weis man auch warum das wohl so bleibt.
eben wie mit der Schweiz und den Banken.

Würde man allerdings das BKA Gesetz in die Tonne kloppen, und einfach die Provider über solche Inhalte, sofern man sie wirklich in Suchmaschinen etc findet, informieren und die werden dann löschen. 
So wie es jetzt ist würde allerdings das BKA erstmal mich kontrollieren oder beobachten, da ich ja auf die Bilder zugegriffen habe, damit ich die Domain dem Provider nennen kann.

Also wird eigentlich nicht etwas dagegen getan, sondern dafür. 
Es wird nur dagegen was getan, das die die sowas nicht konsumieren, mitbekommen wieviel es davon wohl gibt.


----------



## The_Final (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				SCUX am 12.06.2009 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> schon seltsam das sowas in der Öffentlichkeit für jedermann nutzbar möglich ist, oder


Was soll daran seltsam sein?



			
				der-jo am 12.06.2009 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde man allerdings das BKA Gesetz in die Tonne kloppen, und einfach die Provider über solche Inhalte, sofern man sie wirklich in Suchmaschinen etc findet, informieren und die werden dann löschen.
> So wie es jetzt ist würde allerdings das BKA erstmal mich kontrollieren oder beobachten, da ich ja auf die Bilder zugegriffen habe, damit ich die Domain dem Provider nennen kann.


Du suchst also in Suchmaschinen nach illegalen Inhalten und wenn du welche Findest, meldest du sie dem Provider der entsprechenden Website und bittest um Löschung? Was ist, wenn es den Provider nicht interessiert?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				The_Final am 12.06.2009 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist, wenn es den Provider nicht interessiert?


Zumal viele Provider für genau diese Inhalte Geld bekommen bzw. mehr Kunden sich diverse Accounts aufgrund dieser illegalen Inhalte bei den Providern zulegen.
Das liegt eigentlich  nicht im Interesse des Providers seine Kunden zu vergraulen, auch wenn es schwarze Schafe unter ihnen gibt.

Hui, ganz schön viel off-topic.


----------



## The_Final (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 12.06.2009 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hui, ganz schön viel off-topic.


Wir haben das Topic nur erweitert.


----------



## SCUX (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				der-jo am 12.06.2009 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> das man solche inhalte nicht sperren kann, bzw nicht von hier aus, liegt an den nationalen Gesetzen dort wo die Server stehen.
> .to (steht nicht für torrent ^^) ist zum Beispiel die Insel Toga. da gibts warscheinlich mehr Server als Einwohner.


richtig, nur sollten diese Seiten "hier" nicht erlaubt werden    (eigentlich ganz einfach, oder??)



			
				The_Final am 12.06.2009 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 12.06.2009 11:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stell dir vor man dürfte mit so manchen Autos die in so manchen Ländern auf den Strassen rumtuckern HIER fahren...und vieleicht kannst du dir selbst denken warum es hier verboten ist   
*öffentlicher Verkehr* sollte gewissen Regeln unterliegen..egal ob auf der Straße oder im Netz


----------



## The_Final (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				SCUX am 12.06.2009 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> richtig, nur sollten diese Seiten "hier" nicht erlaubt werden    (eigentlich ganz einfach, oder??)


Also alle Seiten mit der TLD .to bzw. einer entsprechenden IP sperren? Was ist dann mit Sites, die nützliche Inhalte anbieten?


> stell dir vor man dürfte mit so manchen Autos die in so manchen Ländern auf den Strassen rumtuckern HIER fahren...und vieleicht kannst du dir selbst denken warum es hier verboten ist
> *öffentlicher Verkehr* sollte gewissen Regeln unterliegen..egal ob auf der Straße oder im Netz


Server sind keine Autos. Du kannst einen Server, der in Toga oder sonstwo steht, nicht einfach "aus dem Verkehr ziehen". Nächstes Problem: ein Server kann mehrere Seiten hosten; was ist, wenn man auf eiemn Server, der sehr viele Sites hostet, 2 oder 3 Sites mit illegalem Inhalt findet? Einfach gleich den ganzen Server sperren?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				The_Final am 12.06.2009 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Server sind keine Autos. Du kannst einen Server, der in Toga oder sonstwo steht, nicht einfach "aus dem Verkehr ziehen". Nächstes Problem: ein Server kann mehrere Seiten hosten; was ist, wenn man auf eiemn Server, der sehr viele Sites hostet, 2 oder 3 Sites mit illegalem Inhalt findet? Einfach gleich den ganzen Server sperren?


Zumindest kann man an die Betreiber herantreten und mit Nachdruck das Herunterfahren "einschlägiger" Server in Betracht ziehen. Das ist aber mit einem nicht zu unterschätzenden Aufwand verbunden und der Provider macht sich bei seinem Kundenkreis unbeliebt = evt. weniger Einnahmen für den Seitenbetreiber.


----------



## SCUX (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				The_Final am 12.06.2009 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 12.06.2009 17:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nützlich? es sollte KEIN PROBLEM sein "nützliche" Seiten von Länder aus zu betreiben die dieses "Abkommen" zustimmen   



> > stell dir vor man dürfte mit so manchen Autos die in so manchen Ländern auf den Strassen rumtuckern HIER fahren...und vieleicht kannst du dir selbst denken warum es hier verboten ist
> > *öffentlicher Verkehr* sollte gewissen Regeln unterliegen..egal ob auf der Straße oder im Netz
> 
> 
> Server sind keine Autos. Du kannst einen Server, der in Toga oder sonstwo steht, nicht einfach "aus dem Verkehr ziehen". Nächstes Problem: ein Server kann mehrere Seiten hosten; was ist, wenn man auf eiemn Server, der sehr viele Sites hostet, 2 oder 3 Sites mit illegalem Inhalt findet? Einfach gleich den ganzen Server sperren?


es geht nicht um etwas aus dem Verkehr zu ziehen, sondern darum etwas nicht rein zu lassen   
In unserem bürgerlich gesteuerten und demokratischen Sozial-und Rechtsstaat habe ich da keine Bedenken ein Zensurinternet wie in Asien zu bekommen.
Die Seiten aus den Ländern die dieses System unterstüzen können weiter machen wie bisher, solange die Regeln eingehalten werden  
es sollte wirklich kein Problem sein.

Für Anbieter/Server die dennoch verbotenes verbreiten gibt es, wie gesagt, sehr hohe Bußgelder, irgendwie muss das System ja refinanziert werden    (in der Stadt werden Falschparker ja auch nicht einfach abgeschleppt, sonst würde bald niemand mehr falsch parken, und dann fehlt eine riesige Einnahmequelle)


----------



## nikiburstr8x (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				SCUX am 12.06.2009 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> In unserem bürgerlich gesteuerten und demokratischen Sozial-und Rechtsstaat habe ich da keine Bedenken ein Zensurinternet wie in Asien zu bekommen.


Du meintest doch sicherlich China und nicht Gesamt-Asien, oder? :-o 



			
				SCUX am 12.06.2009 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Seiten aus den Ländern die dieses System unterstüzen können weiter machen wie bisher, solange die Regeln eingehalten werden
> es sollte wirklich kein Problem sein.


Der Provider von Internet-Seiten ist eigentlich nicht daran interessiert, was auf seinen Seiten bspw. zum Download angeboten wird, das käme einem Spionage-Einsatz gleich, wenn die jeden Download überprüfen würden auf illegale Sachen, die drücken da mehr als ein Auge zu, vor allem dann, wenn die Gestzeslage nicht so streng ist wie in der EU, wo man bei illegalen Aktivitäten die Polzei und Staatsanwaltschaft einschalten kann.



			
				SCUX am 12.06.2009 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Für Anbieter/Server die dennoch verbotenes verbreiten gibt es, wie gesagt, sehr hohe Bußgelder, irgendwie muss das System ja refinanziert werden    (in der Stadt werden Falschparker ja auch nicht einfach abgeschleppt, sonst würde bald niemand mehr falsch parken, und dann fehlt eine riesige Einnahmequelle)


Wenn's doch nur wirklich so einfach wäre.


----------



## SCUX (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 12.06.2009 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Du meintest doch sicherlich China und nicht Gesamt-Asien, oder? :-o


  



> Wenn's doch nur wirklich so einfach wäre.


was würde dagegen sprechen?
bekannte Länder mit kriminellen Freizonen lässt man nicht mehr "rein",
und die anderen unterliegen klaren Regeln die mit sher hohen Strafen verfolgt werden.
was spricht dagegen?
klar wenn ein Hacker mir auf meine Verkaufshomepage irgendeinen Link einbaut wäre das ein Problem, aber sicherlich keines welches man nicht irgendwie zurückverfolgen könnte...
wenn mir jemand was in die Tasche steckt, und es piepst wenn ich aus dem Geschäft gehe, steh ich ja auch erst mal als Ladendieb da....


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Welch' Ironie: http://www.gamona.de/games/killerspiele,bayern-schiessstand-in-hauptschule-geplant:news,1493047.html


----------



## SCUX (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Shadow_Man am 13.06.2009 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Welch' Ironie: http://www.gamona.de/games/killerspiele,bayern-schiessstand-in-hauptschule-geplant:news,1493047.html


  

Schießstand owned by Ultimate Fighting

die gesammte Politiklandschaft ist dagegen...dennoch zieht es ein


----------



## The_Final (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				Shadow_Man am 13.06.2009 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Welch' Ironie: http://www.gamona.de/games/killerspiele,bayern-schiessstand-in-hauptschule-geplant:news,1493047.html


Die Schützenvereine können doch nichts dafür, im Gegenteil, die halten Jugendliche davon ab, böse Killerspiele zu spielen, von denen sie zu misanthropischen Profi-Schützen ausgebildet werden.


----------



## SCUX (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				The_Final am 14.06.2009 00:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 13.06.2009 20:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  laut Staat sollten ja alle Männer an der Waffe ausgebilddet werden mit der kommenden Volljährigkeit    (auch wenn das Verweigern heute nicht´mehr so umständlich ist wie es mal war (zu meiner Zeit ging es noch nach dem Motto *ich hab schon bedenken die Butter mit dem Messer zu schneiden  )

aber waren nicht die meisten (alle??) der bekannten Amokschützen auch im Schützenverein? oder war das oft nur allgemeine Waffeninteresse  :-o


----------



## carguy (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*

Ich finde es einfach erschreckend, wie da ein paar Herren, die im Zweifel nicht mal wissen, wie die Kiste auf Ihrem Schreibtisch eingeschaltet wird, über das Hobby vieler völlig normaler Leute entscheiden, um bei ein paar anderen Leute Punkte für die nächste Wahl zu sammeln. Mich haben diese Herren als Wähler (und ihren ehemaligen Stammwähler) verloren. Wenn Politik nur noch vom "Hauptsache etwas tun, ob sinnvoll oder nicht," bestimmt wird, müssen sich die Herrschaften vom Trend zu Extremen nicht verwundern lassen. Insbesondere Niedersachsens Innenminister Uwe Schünemann (CDU), der wohl dem Vernehmen nach selbst Mitglied im Schützenverein Holzminden ist, gehört für mich aus der aktiven Politik ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Boesor (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Innenminister beschließen Verbot von Killerspielen*



			
				carguy am 05.07.2009 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Insbesondere Niedersachsens Innenminister Uwe Schünemann (CDU), der wohl dem Vernehmen nach selbst Mitglied im Schützenverein Holzminden ist, gehört für mich aus der aktiven Politik ausgeschlossen.



Wie genau soll der ausgeschlossen werden und aus welchem grund?


----------

